# Vos sites fait par iWeb exclusivement...



## davidcaro2 (23 Février 2006)

J'ai pas vu trâce d'un sujet de la sorte alors je me lance
Je vous propose de poster vos sites réalisé avec iWeb exclusivement. pas forcément de rapport avec le mac.

J'ai fait un petit site perso consacré a... ma fille

http://home.tele2.fr/davidcaro2/Site/Bienvenue.html

Fait avec iWeb sans lequel je ne me serait jamais lancé...


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2006)

Salut,

Voici le mien:


http://web.mac.com/piero.courts/iWeb/Piero/Accueil.html


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

l'avantage d'iWeb c'est que des gens qui ne penseraient pas forcément à faire un site se lancent dans l'aventure! et puis on obtient un effet assez classe et relativement bien adapté au thèmes (les deux sites au dessus par exemple).

mais l'un des gros inconvénient, c'est le temps de chargement des photos :hein:
il est assez long comme en témoigne vos sites!

mais pour une première mouture, c'est assez *réussi*

en tout cas, bravo 
le mien est en préparation, il devrait rejoindre ce topic assez vite


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Février 2006)

supprimé par mes soins...


----------



## captainamo (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous. Je trouve vos site super bien fait et c'est vrai que grace à iWeb on arrive à faire des sites super sympa sans rien connaître à la réalisation de sites.

J'ai fait deux sites: 
- le premier est consacré à mon livre. Des extraits sont disponibles et n'hésitez pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez: www.triana.cc

- le deuxième est destiné à mes élèves: http://web.mac.com/kal.el/iWeb/SVT

Bonne visite


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Février 2006)

enfin un prof compétent :rateau: 
Qu'on le nomme ministre de l'éducation national on moins on fera remonter le niveau des élèves en SVT :love:


----------



## chroukin (24 Février 2006)

Je vais refaire mon site sur mon semestre académique avec iWeb sous peu, en plus je vais me servir d'iPhoto et ainsi vérifier la symbiose de ces deux logiciels  

Je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## heliotrope (24 Février 2006)

tant mieux si des produits comme iweb encourage des neophytes de la creation de site à sauter le pas mais ne vous affranchissez pas de règles simples comme l'optimisation des photos.

Sur la home page du 1er site de ce thread la photo de la page d'accueil fait 212ko ce qui est énorme pour une image de cette taille.


----------



## chroukin (25 Février 2006)

C'est vrai que nous avons de plus en plus tendance à ignorer que certaines personnes n'ont pas le haut débit


----------



## françois25 (25 Février 2006)

voici le miens....


http://web.mac.com/flabit

enjoy !


----------



## boodou (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous et bravo pour vos sites !
Je n'ai pas encore testé iweb mais j'ai une petite question : est-il possible de ne pas voir apparaitre en bas de chaque page la mention "créé sur un mac" , parce que je n'ai jamais vu aucun site où il était précisé "créé sur un PC" 
Non sérieusement on adore nos mac mais faut pas poussé non plus ! Est-ce que ce logiciel fait de nous des publicitaires forcés (si Steve paye chaque iweb user alors ok  ) ??


----------



## chroukin (25 Février 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et bravo pour vos sites !
> Je n'ai pas encore testé iweb mais j'ai une petite question : est-il possible de ne pas voir apparaitre en bas de chaque page la mention "créé sur un mac" , parce que je n'ai jamais vu aucun site où il était précisé "créé sur un PC"
> Non sérieusement on adore nos mac mais faut pas poussé non plus ! Est-ce que ce logiciel fait de nous des publicitaires forcés (si Steve paye chaque iweb user alors ok  ) ??


Non c'est un bouton en option. en plus ça fait tarte de mettre ce truc je trouve


----------



## captainamo (25 Février 2006)

Je ne pense pas que iWeb suffit à faire monter le niveau des élèves, par contre les élèves apprécient énormément de pouvoir matter leurs cours sur itunes et pour ceux qui ont l'ipod vidéo ils révisent avant de venir en classe. 
Et si j'étais ministre de l'EN c'est un élève un ibook (ou macbook s'ils changent de nom) et un prof un macbook pro lol. Ensuite toutes les salles équipées d'un vidéo projecteur et du logiciel Uniboard (ca coute infiniment moins cher que de faire installer des tableaux intéractifs). Enfin si le budget le permet, un ipod vidéo pour chacun mais avec chargement des podcasts vidéo des cours de chaque prof. Et dans la partie podcast audio: les devoirs donnés par chaque prof (et lors des conseils de classes lorsque les élèves ont bien progressés ils peuvent charger une dizaine de chansons ou 3 clips vidéos sur itms) lol. Mais bon pour un tel projet faut que apple soit un bon partenaire et sur ce point là je n'y connais rien.


----------



## chroukin (25 Février 2006)

Bon, ça y est mon site est terminé (depuis hier soir en fait, je l'ai fait en à peu près 2h30). 

J'ai été bluffé par iWeb : très facile d'utilisation et trè rapide, intuitif, ebfin très sympa. Il manque encore pas mal d'outils d'édition comme l'orientation du texte, l'insertion de tableau, enfin quelques trucs comme un éditeur HTML en somme.

Mon site : http://laume.free.fr

Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment modifier seulement une page et la renvoyer afin de ne pas se retaper le transfert de tout le site ? Je voudrais ajouter une option pour avoir des commentaires sur mon blog.

Et comment ajouter des messages sur mon blog ?

Merci


----------



## boodou (25 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça y est mon site est terminé (depuis hier soir en fait, je l'ai fait en à peu près 2h30).
> 
> J'ai été bluffé par iWeb : très facile d'utilisation et trè rapide, intuitif, ebfin très sympa. Il manque encore pas mal d'outils d'édition comme l'orientation du texte, l'insertion de tableau, enfin quelques trucs comme un éditeur HTML en somme.
> 
> ...



Mais il a pas été "créé sur un mac" ton site ...


----------



## chroukin (25 Février 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a pas été "créé sur un mac" ton site ...


Si encore Apple m'avait payé je l'aurais mis ce logo. Mais le fanatisme a des limites


----------



## valoriel (25 Février 2006)

moi je l'aime bien ce logo 

et puis ce n'est pas du fanatisme, mais faire un peu de pub pour apple, ça me dérange pas! si ce logo n'avait pas pû être supprimé, là j'aurais geulé très fort! mais ici, chacun est libre de le mettre ou non donc... et comme ça les gens entendent parler du mac et se disent: *"tiens pas mal ce site, on peut faire ça avec un mac?"*

@ chroukin: 

non, malheureusement, à chaque modification il faut se retaper tout le transfert du site :hein:
pour les commentaires sut ton blog, il faut passer par iComment


----------



## chroukin (25 Février 2006)

OK, merci. Finalement je pense pas mettre un blog alors (mon site fait presque 50 mo), à moins que je puisse transférer uniquement la page Blog.

Sinon, j'ai mis un compteur en bas de la page d'accueil mais rien ne s'affiche ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## fredintosh (25 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai mis un compteur en bas de la page d'accueil mais rien ne s'affiche ? Pourquoi ?



Il me semble avoir entendu dire que le compteur ne fonctionne que si le site est hébergé sur .mac

Confirmation ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (25 Février 2006)

Oui je confirme , j'ai voulu le mettre mais comma j'ai pas .mac , pas possible


----------



## chroukin (25 Février 2006)

OK, pas trop grave non plus 
Encore pour faire acheter du .Mac 

Sinon vous en pensez quoi de mon site alors ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (25 Février 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux si des produits comme iweb encourage des neophytes de la creation de site à sauter le pas mais ne vous affranchissez pas de règles simples comme l'optimisation des photos.
> 
> Sur la home page du 1er site de ce thread la photo de la page d'accueil fait 212ko ce qui est énorme pour une image de cette taille.




iWeb ne propose pas a ma connaissance d'optimisation
Comment faire pour alleger ces images, sachant qu'elle sont au format PNG en exportant depuis iweb
J'ai bien essayé avec photoshop elements mais la qualité est très dégradé pour peu de gain
Cela vient peut etre du format qui est png ?


----------



## clampin (6 Mars 2006)

Mon site réalisé avec iweb par ici....


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Mon site réalisé avec iweb par ici....


Sympa mais supppppppppperrrrrrrrr long à charger ton truc


----------



## valoriel (6 Mars 2006)

pour info, il y a un pas à pas dans le dernier svmmac qui explique comment utiliser le compteur et l'envoi direct de mail dans iWeb sans avoir de compte .mac


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pour info, il y a un pas à pas dans le dernier svmmac qui explique comment utiliser le compteur et l'envoi direct de mail dans iWeb sans avoir de compte .mac


Et si on n'a pas SVM ? 

Une petite explication peut-être


----------



## valoriel (6 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Une petite explication peut-être


non, et ce pour deux raisons:

1/ la manip est longue à décrire *mais super simple et rapide à mettre en oeuvre*

2/ il y a certaines limites et donner gratuitement des solutions trouvées dans la presse en est une

donc achetez svmmac si vous êtes intéressés 
et pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas --> MP avec des raisons valables


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> OK, pas trop grave non plus
> Encore pour faire acheter du .Mac
> 
> Sinon vous en pensez quoi de mon site alors ?



Je le trouve très sympa. 
Simple, de bon goût.


----------



## heliotrope (8 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> OK, pas trop grave non plus
> Encore pour faire acheter du .Mac
> 
> Sinon vous en pensez quoi de mon site alors ?




l'image de la page d'accueil à elle seule pèse 474ko pour une qualité médiocre. 
C'est rédhibitoire et ça contredit la première phrase du texte de bienvenue



> Bienvenue sur la nouvelle version de notre site. Clair, *rapide* et fonctionnel, tels sont les aspects qui manquaient auparavant.



En plus, vous utilisez abondamment les png avec une couche alpha (pour gérer la transparence) sans tenir compte du fait que IE ne gère pas cette subtilité, En lieu et place de la transparence, vous aurez un fond blanc.

Pensez à optimisez les images (image ready, graphic converter) !!!!!!!


----------



## nikolo (8 Mars 2006)

sur le pc du bureau , on a la transparence de ses images.

Tout s'affiche nickel essez rapidement mais c'est vrai que la qualité de la photo dela page d'accueil laisse un peu à desirer


----------



## chroukin (8 Mars 2006)

Je sais mais j'ai fait ça un peu à la va-vite donc l'image de début est pas de super bonne qualité. Après c'est iWeb qui transforme en png, à l'origine c'est du jpg, et je vais pas m'amuser à mettre de la transparence ou je sais pas quoi sur mon site, je suis un feinéant  



			
				heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> En plus, vous utilisez abondamment les png avec une couche alpha (pour gérer la transparence) sans tenir compte du fait que IE ne gère pas cette subtilité, En lieu et place de la transparence, vous aurez un fond blanc.
> 
> Pensez à optimisez les images (image ready, graphic converter) !!!!!!!



Franchement, à part les Webmasters, qui sait que c'est une couche alpha non gérée par IE :mouais:. J'y suis pour rien !

Et puis Firefox prend de l'importance, plus de gens l'utilisent désormais. Même si j'optimise les images iWeb les retransforme donc bon... je vais pas faire 2 opérations pour du vide


----------



## heliotrope (8 Mars 2006)

La question n'est pas de savoir su tu souhaites ou pas effectuer deux fois les mêmes opérations.
Il s'agit plutôt de considérer qu'iWeb est une application avec un look & feel sympa mais loin d'être un outil de publication de site satisfaisant. C'est bien pour partager avec des amis sur mac un espace dédié mais pas plus.

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'internet est un média universel et par la même on doit tenir compte de cette diversité.

Je comprends que dans ton cas cela ne soit pas ta préoccupation mais songe toutefois que nous ne sommes pas tous éligible au haut débit, que certains n'ont pas le choix de leur navigateur etc ...


----------



## MacMadam (8 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je sais mais j'ai fait ça un peu à la va-vite donc l'image de début est pas de super bonne qualité.



Juste pour dire que chez moi, ce n'est pas que la page du début. Ca concerne Bienvenue, Arrivée à Vancouver, Capilano College et surtout l'affreux Contact. Voilà, tirez pas, je m'en vais


----------



## JP Ribieras (8 Mars 2006)

Totalement nu pour creer un site,j'utilise Create d'une simplicité extréme et j'ai ajouté iWeb en complement 
si cela vous dit:
http://www.ribieras.com
et;pour voir le site en iWeb,cliquer sur le bouton A Voir !
mon seul probleme avec iWeb,utiliser des images comme liens Url ??


----------



## sbultez (8 Mars 2006)

hop mon petit blog + photos


----------



## drlaboole (8 Mars 2006)

Et pourquoi pas un fil sur les sites fais à la machette? ie avec Emacs/vi ou textedit pour les braves.


----------



## Elance (8 Mars 2006)

Bon je me lance aussi... Avec iWeb j'ai fait un site orienté professionnel et non perso. Voici la chose  
http://www.mickaeltriquet.net

Elance


----------



## SamuraiSam (8 Mars 2006)

Voici notre site iWeb.... Nous n'avons pas utiliser le lbog d'iweb parce qu'il était trop lent et les commentaires avec iComment n'étaient pas idéal.


----------



## szamcha (8 Mars 2006)

Aller hop en voilà 2 : 
un de test et un en réelle marche.
Pour ceux qui font de l'éducation, je me sers d'iWeb avec mes élèves de CM1 (site bientôt accessible) :
http://web.mac.com/aimlin/iWeb/EEE33381-7F51-44FF-8F69-864A4A810E4E
ou
http://web.mac.com/aimlin/iWeb/Mixam sur la route/Fiche personnelle.html

Bonne visite


----------



## Sebang (8 Mars 2006)

Bah alors j'y mets aussi du mien.
Il est pas super bien fignolé, mais j'ai pas trop le temps ces derniers temps.
Pour les curieux (je sais qu'il y en a, vous cachez pas !  ), y'a plein de photos, alors si vous aimez ça, vous serez servi.

http://web.mac.com/sebangulo

Bonne visite !


----------



## vbariteau (8 Mars 2006)

Voici un site professionnel sur lequel je travail (très perfectible à tout point de vue) pour m'amuser : restaurant Le Platin
Concernant les png, j'ai essayer de les optimiser en les passant dans Photoshop mais ça ne change rien  pourtant c'est loin d'être optimal... enfin iweb n'est pas un outil pro, il ne faut pas trop lui en demander...


----------



## jean-fabien (8 Mars 2006)

l'envers de l'endroit en somme
je viens de débuter. Podcast et vdo soon

http://web.mac.com/jfab1

vos avis sont les bienvenus dudes


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Mars 2006)

On avait un projet de radio à imaginer en cours et à rendre pour le mois dernier. J'ai pondu un faux site web pour faire plus vrai, dites moi ce que vous en pensez si ça vous chante 
Fais sur iWeb plus modifications au code source pour le faux streming (ne fonctionne pas avec IE), et pour quelques autres trucs. J'ai aussi allégé les fonds des pages en les passant en jpg (on passe en moyenne de 1 Mo à 200 ko) et j'ai essayé d'utiliser plusieurs fois le même fond pour plusieurs pages (iWeb en crée un par page même si c'est exactement le même).




www.crazy-east.info



			
				vbariteau a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les png, j'ai essayer de les optimiser en les passant dans Photoshop mais ça ne change rien  pourtant c'est loin d'être optimal... enfin iweb n'est pas un outil pro, il ne faut pas trop lui en demander...


 Oui j'ai essayé aussi et on ne gagne pas grand chose (ou alors je ne m'y connais pas assez). C'est pour ça que j'ai passé certaines images (qui ne nécessitaient pas de transparence) en jpg. Mais c'est assez fastidieux car il faut modifier les références à ces images dans le code source, alors je ne l'ai fait que pour les plus grosses.​


----------



## Hades88 (8 Mars 2006)

Voici le mien ^^ Podcast des vidéos amateurs + nos vidéos amateurs. Il y a un lien depuis iWeb -> un vrai site^^)

http://bloghadesstudio.c.la


----------



## jean-fabien (8 Mars 2006)

MONTREUIL SOUS BLOG - LE SITE TRES NON OFFICIEL DE LA VILLE DE MONTREUIL

l'envers de l'endroit en somme&#8230;
je viens de débuter. Podcast et vdo soon&#8230;

Ceci dit sur le plan de la politique éditoriale, étant donné les limitations de l'outil, je "détourne" la notion de blog pour en faire un rendez-vous à tiroirs dans la mesure ou il est malheureusement impossible de nourrir une rubrique "autre" de plusieurs pages, ce qui est fort dommage !

http://web.mac.com/jfab1

vos avis sont les bienvenus dudes&#8230; 

Essayez de détourner l'outil d'Apple pour vous l'approprier sinon nos blogs ne seront, sur la forme, que des copier-coller les uns des autres !
[/quote]


----------



## gribouille92 (8 Mars 2006)

Mon blog propulsé sous Dotclear : http://www.grib92.fr
Une des rubriques de mon blog "Sucré-salé" (recettes de cuisine) réalisée sous iWeb.


----------



## jean-fabien (8 Mars 2006)

gribouille92 a dit:
			
		

> Mon blog propulsé sous Dotclear : http://www.grib92.fr
> Une des rubriques de mon blog "Sucré-salé" (recettes de cuisine) réalisée sous iWeb.


bravo pour ton utilisation d'iWeb très bonne utilisation des couleurs, belle mise en perspective, très agréable.
C'est bookmarké... Il ne me reste plus qu'à cuisiner mais ce sera avec plaisir !
cordialement,

jean-fabien (Montreuil Sous Blog)


----------



## Observor (8 Mars 2006)

Pages réalisées avec iWeb, 
la première: voyage d'une semaine à travers le Périgord et retour en Belgique en faisant un crochet en Provence
la deuxième: un dimanche de février à Paris

http://www.erpicum.com/wperi05/wperi5/4CC49186-0D48-44FA-A341-763527665F8C.html
http://web.mac.com/erpicum/iWeb/Paris 2006/CC136BCE-3E81-472D-85C2-49F04DFED531.html


----------



## jojofk (8 Mars 2006)

Ils sont super ces sites mais franchment le temps de chargement rédhibitoire je trouve..


----------



## olidou (8 Mars 2006)

salut ! 
ben moi je trouve iweb bien pratque car je passe plus de temps a faire de la video plutot que le site...mais il est la quand meme !!


cliquer sur la signature..


----------



## rchytil (8 Mars 2006)

Ben moi zaussi: http://web.mac.com/rchytil

J'ai lié le site à mes ancienne homepages. Mais pourquoi homepage n'est plus disponible. J'aimerais encore pouvoir facilement publier des pages d'images depuis iPhoto, sans passer par iWeb, de temps en temps DOmmage que iPhoto 6 ne le fasse plus. Faut-il garder iPhoto5?

Robin


----------



## chroukin (9 Mars 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> La question n'est pas de savoir su tu souhaites ou pas effectuer deux fois les mêmes opérations.
> Il s'agit plutôt de considérer qu'iWeb est une application avec un look & feel sympa mais loin d'être un outil de publication de site satisfaisant. C'est bien pour partager avec des amis sur mac un espace dédié mais pas plus.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'internet est un média universel et par la même on doit tenir compte de cette diversité.
> ...


J'ai pourtant essayé d'optimiser comme je pouvais, mais iWeb n'en fait qu'à sa tête et continue ses png d'ailleurs. En plus je suis très bien placé pour savoir que tout le monde n'est pas éligible...


----------



## chroukin (9 Mars 2006)

Et les sites sont tous très longs à charger d'ailleurs, j'ai du 512k et c'est trèèèèèèès lent....


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Et les sites sont tous très longs à charger d'ailleurs, j'ai du 512k et c'est trèèèèèèès lent....




moi ça va!! j'ai de l'adsl 20 mega :rateau:


----------



## gribouille92 (9 Mars 2006)

jean-fabien a dit:
			
		

> bravo pour ton utilisation d'iWeb très bonne utilisation des couleurs, belle mise en perspective, très agréable.
> C'est bookmarké... Il ne me reste plus qu'à cuisiner mais ce sera avec plaisir !
> cordialement,
> 
> jean-fabien (Montreuil Sous Blog)



Merci !  

Un clin d'il ou un regard sur...
http://www.grib92.fr


----------



## chroukin (9 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> moi ça va!! j'ai de l'adsl 20 mega :rateau:


Ca change strictement rien si le serveur d'en face n'envoie pas assez vite (chuis pas technicien mais ça paraît logique). Tous els sites sur Free sont super longs à afficher :hein:


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ca change strictement rien si le serveur d'en face n'envoie pas assez vite (chuis pas technicien mais ça paraît logique). Tous els sites sur Free sont super longs à afficher :hein:



je sais ça pourtant ça affiche rapide pour moi  rectification j'ai  l'adsl 2+ ( 20 mega lol):rateau:


----------



## Dan le breton (9 Mars 2006)

Salut,
Deja je n'ai pas l'adsl alors ta page d'accueil Bonjour les degats 2 minutes à se charger la photo de vancouver fait 476Ko optimise la avec Graphic converter ou autre tu peux descendre à 46ko sans perte à l'affichage at pour certain comme moi c'est 10 fois plus vite et cela devient acceptable 
J'ai visionné de nombreux site fait avec iWeb tous ont ce grave tres grave defaut de manque d'optimisation des images certains ont mis 20 minutes à afficher une page
pensez que seulement 20% des internautes ont l'adslet pour moi par exemple pas avant debut 2007 selon France Telecom helas je ne suis pas le seul
A plus et bon courage pour vos sites


----------



## Calvin & Hobbes (9 Mars 2006)

est-il obligatoir d'avoir un compte .mac pour publier son site ? é si oui combien ca coute un compte .mac ?


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Mars 2006)

Calvin & Hobbes a dit:
			
		

> est-il obligatoir d'avoir un compte .mac pour publier son site ? é si oui combien ca coute un compte .mac ?




non mais c'est plutot complique.

.mac coute 99 euro par an et c'est cher payé pour un service de moyenne qualité (long trop long)


----------



## Calvin & Hobbes (9 Mars 2006)

effectivmen c pluto cher !!!!! é c koi la methode pour contourné .mac  ??


----------



## valoriel (9 Mars 2006)

acheté svmmac


----------



## chroukin (9 Mars 2006)

Calvin & Hobbes a dit:
			
		

> effectivmen c pluto cher !!!!! é c koi la methode pour contourné .mac  ??


Envoyer un bel e-mail à Apple mais avec un peu de préparation quand même    : 














C'est dingue ça, aucun effort.... et puis c'est pas comme si c'était la énième fois qu'on le dit d'essayer de se faire comprendre un minimum...


----------



## chroukin (9 Mars 2006)

Dan le breton a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Deja je n'ai pas l'adsl alors ta page d'accueil Bonjour les degats 2 minutes à se charger la photo de vancouver fait 476Ko optimise la avec Graphic converter ou autre tu peux descendre à 46ko sans perte à l'affichage at pour certain comme moi c'est 10 fois plus vite et cela devient acceptable
> J'ai visionné de nombreux site fait avec iWeb tous ont ce grave tres grave defaut de manque d'optimisation des images certains ont mis 20 minutes à afficher une page
> pensez que seulement 20% des internautes ont l'adslet pour moi par exemple pas avant debut 2007 selon France Telecom helas je ne suis pas le seul
> A plus et bon courage pour vos sites


Comme je l'ai répété plusieurs fois, même avec une certaine optimisation iWeb ne trouve pas bon de réduire au maximum le poids des images...

De toute façon je vais le remanier encore un peu le site, ça va aller en s'améliorant


----------



## jean-fabien (13 Mars 2006)

l'envers de l'endroit en somme
je viens de débuter. Podcast et vdo soon

Ceci dit sur le plan de la politique éditoriale, étant donné les limitations de l'outil, je "détourne" la notion de blog pour en faire un rendez-vous à tiroirs dans la mesure ou il est malheureusement impossible de nourrir une rubrique "autre" de plusieurs pages, ce qui est fort dommage !

http://web.mac.com/jfab1

vos avis sont les bienvenus dudes 

Essayons de détourner l'outil d'Apple pour vous l'approprier sinon nos blogs ne seront, sur la forme, que des copier-coller les uns des autres !


----------



## chroukin (13 Mars 2006)

C'est quand même hallucinant le temps de chargement


----------



## alargeau (14 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

donc voilà si il faut mettre son site fait sous iWeb, voici le mien :

site voyage

et un site sur la 309 qui en cours de construction et sur lequel d'ailleurs j'aimerai vos conseils. Si vous allez sur cette page, vous verrez, au niveau de la 1ere photo que le texte part en vrac alors que sous iWeb tout va bien, et avec Adobe GoLive CS2, tout va bien aussi. Je ne comprends rien et j'aimerai donc avoir vos avis sur le problème.

Merci.

PS : préparez le café pour le 1er site !!


----------



## iDiot (15 Mars 2006)

Et vla l'mien. 

Encore en construction, y a pas encore grand chose de vraiment intéressant mais j'aimerai surtout avoir votre avis sur les couleurs... Je vous préviens, j'ai mis rapido 3 couleurs pour donner une idée (je ne pense pas que le mariage actuel soit des plus heureux  ) . J'aimerai faire quelques chose avec 3 couleurs, plutôt pastel, un peu dans ce genre la... 

Des propositions?  


Sinon, vraiment ouvert à toutes critiques constructives


----------



## iDiot (15 Mars 2006)

> et un site sur la 309 qui en cours de construction et sur lequel d'ailleurs j'aimerai vos conseils.



Je cherche aussi à faire un lien vers mon forum depuis la barre de navigation du haut. Comment à tu fais? (si c'est bien à ça qu'il sert)


----------



## alargeau (16 Mars 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche aussi à faire un lien vers mon forum depuis la barre de navigation du haut. Comment à tu fais? (si c'est bien à ça qu'il sert)



Euh bah j'ai juste modifié le lien en html avec Adobe GoLive, j'ai donc remplacé le lien forum.html en index.php.


----------



## greenhedgewitch (16 Mars 2006)

Et le mien :

http://www.espritcampagne.com


----------



## fedo (16 Mars 2006)

> Mon site : http://laume.free.fr



bien tes photos de hockey canucks VS ducks mais c'était en début de saison à ce que je vois.


----------



## chroukin (17 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> bien tes photos de hockey canucks VS ducks mais c'était en début de saison à ce que je vois.


Ouais c'était en Octobre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'était en Octobre



Tu dis ça en référence au «Thank You Fans» sur la patinoire ?  

Pour moi, je viens de me servir de iweb pour monter un petit site aux allures de Journal de Bord sur mon voyage que j'ai fait en France, en opposition à un voyage d'un Français à Vancouver, Voici un Québécois qui tourne autour de la France  .  Le site n'est pas très évolué jusqu'à présent mais j'ai bien hâte d'avoir des commentaires dessus.  Je sais que j'ai encore des photos en PNG, j'essaie de les remettre en jpg.:rateau: 

http://web.mac.com/gobulebarbu

Merci

Bouba (ou gobu, ou laspat...)


----------



## chroukin (19 Mars 2006)

Pas mal du tout, j'adhère 

J'adore l'ambiance chalet de montagne de ton site 

Pour le Thank You Fans, quand je suis arrivé, je n'étais pas au courant de la "trève". Pour une fois que la faute revient aux joueurs et non pas aux supporters


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal du tout, j'adhère
> 
> J'adore l'ambiance chalet de montagne de ton site



Préjugé français envers les québécois !:hein: 
et non, on ne vit pas dans les sous-terrains, et non on n'a pas de pingouin dans nos cours, et j'ai jamais vu un caribou et on ne dors pas dans des tipis et les raquette en peau d'inuit, c'est juste pour la vente aux touristes français !!        

Pour les sous-terrains, je peux pas vous dire combien de fois on se l'ai fait demander celle-là, s'en était vraiment marrant ! J'ai l'impression que tout le monde avait vu un documentaire bidon sur TF1 ou une autre merde comme ça


----------



## big-nambas (19 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> OK, merci. Finalement je pense pas mettre un blog alors (mon site fait presque 50 mo), à moins que je puisse transférer uniquement la page Blog.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai mis un compteur en bas de la page d'accueil mais rien ne s'affiche ? Pourquoi ?


 
Bonjour Chourkrin,

J'ai vu que ton site est hébergé chez free. Peux-tu m'expliquer comment tu fais pour l'héberger??? 
(je suis aussi chez eux, mais je ne sais pas comment ça marche pour héberger mon futur site...)

Et aussi, quelle est la taille maxi du site qu'on peut héberger chez eux???

Merci d'avance


----------



## chroukin (19 Mars 2006)

Bouba a dit:
			
		

> Préjugé français envers les québécois !:hein:
> et non, on ne vit pas dans les sous-terrains, et non on n'a pas de pingouin dans nos cours, et j'ai jamais vu un caribou et on ne dors pas dans des tipis et les raquette en peau d'inuit, c'est juste pour la vente aux touristes français !!
> 
> Pour les sous-terrains, je peux pas vous dire combien de fois on se l'ai fait demander celle-là, s'en était vraiment marrant ! J'ai l'impression que tout le monde avait vu un documentaire bidon sur TF1 ou une autre merde comme ça


Ha bon, il n'y a pas une mini ville souterraine à Montréal ? On m'a menti ou quoi ? :hein:

Sinon pour free, il suffit d'avoir une adresse e-mail sur free, et d'aller dans les options de son compte pour activer le stockage Web. Tu attends 48h et c'est bon


----------



## big-nambas (19 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour free, il suffit d'avoir une adresse e-mail sur free, et d'aller dans les options de son compte pour activer le stockage Web. Tu attends 48h et c'est bon


 
Merci Chroukin,

Mais j'ai appelé chez free, il me disent qu'il me faut un "client FTP". Qu'est-ce donc????


----------



## chroukin (19 Mars 2006)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> Merci Chroukin,
> 
> Mais j'ai appelé chez free, il me disent qu'il me faut un "client FTP". Qu'est-ce donc????


Un logiciel qui te permet de transférer des fichiers sur ton serveur FTP chez free, un espacede stockage pour ton site web en fait, mais qui peut aussi uniquement te servir d'espace de stockage pour des fichiers  La taille maxi chez Free est 50 mo (je en crois aps que ça ait changé).

Cyberduck est génial pour ça : http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/CyberDuck.html

Il est gratuit et très simple. Quand ton compte FTP sera activé, contacte moi pour que je t'explique comment mettre des fichiers dessus


----------



## big-nambas (19 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Un logiciel qui te permet de transférer des fichiers sur ton serveur FTP chez free, un espacede stockage pour ton site web en fait, mais qui peut aussi uniquement te servir d'espace de stockage pour des fichiers  La taille maxi chez Free est 50 mo (je en crois aps que ça ait changé).
> 
> Cyberduck est génial pour ça : http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/CyberDuck.html
> 
> Il est gratuit et très simple. Quand ton compte FTP sera activé, contacte moi pour que je t'explique comment mettre des fichiers dessus


 

Merci beaucoup.

 Ca va prendre quelques jours, mais je te recontacterai dès que je suis prêt.


----------



## Massalia (19 Mars 2006)

Il est super, ton site, mais si je comprends bien il a été créé sur iWeb et transféré sur free ? 
Pourquoi pas, mais comment qu'on fait ?... (J'aborde à peine iWeb).
Merci.


----------



## chroukin (19 Mars 2006)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> Il est super, ton site, mais si je comprends bien il a été créé sur iWeb et transféré sur free ?
> Pourquoi pas, mais comment qu'on fait ?... (J'aborde à peine iWeb).
> Merci.


En fait quand tu veux enregistrer ta page web avec iWeb tu fais Fichier>Publier dans un dossier.

Là tu choisis la destination (ton dossier) et dans ce dossier se créent : index.html et un dossier contenant tes images et tout el contenu de ton site. Tu fais simplement glisser ce dossier et ton index.html à la racine de ton serveur FTP (à la racine = pas dans un dossier) afin que quand on tape l'adresse de ton site ça arrive sur la page d'accueil directement 

Le tour est joué 

_Attention tout de même : le compteur que l'on peut placer sur son site ne fonctionne que si l'on a un abonnement .Mac_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon, il n'y a pas une mini ville souterraine à Montréal ? On m'a menti ou quoi ? :hein:



J'dois dire que y'en a effectivement une *mini* mais c'est rien de vraiment majeur, c'est tout simplement rattaché au réseau du métro et du train.  Mais on a pas des sous terrains parce qu'il fait trop froid !   


Mon site style bucheron avance, j'approche de paris dans mes récits  
http://web.mac.com/gobulebarbu

bouba


----------



## Observor (19 Mars 2006)

Très facile à utiliser, iWeb permet de créer des pages de bonne facture. 
Je ne parviens pas à élargir le format proposé. Solution?

Dernière pages crées: 

http://web.mac.com/erpicum/iWeb/Honfleur/Bienvenue.html


----------



## Observor (19 Mars 2006)

Super. Bravo!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Observor a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parviens pas à élargir le format proposé. Solution?



Est-ce que tu veux que tes photos soient plus grosse qu'elles le sont présentement sur la page web ou celle que tu mets dans les slides show ?

Parce que si tu veux mettre des photos dans ta page photos (slide show) il faut que tu les importes manuellement en les droppant dans iWeb, si tu utilises le petit visualisateur de media il va le faire tout seul pour toi.  Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai l'impression d'avoir compris 

En passant c'est coquet Honfleur, on a manqué de temps dans la région, on a pas eu l'occasion de visiter...    dommage...

Bouba


----------



## Massalia (20 Mars 2006)

D'accord, merci du tuyau. Je finis mon site iWebet j'essaie...


----------



## alexig (21 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de parcourir ce post et je dois dire qu'il y a vraiment des sites sympas créés avec iweb (celui de Bouba par exemple).
Pour ma part j'ai adopté iweb et je viens de réaliser mon premier site avec.
Il s'agit d'un site pour des jeunes gens qui viennent de reprendre un gite en Haute Savoie et qui ont besoin de se faire connaitre. L'endroit est magnifique, la table simple mais excellente et les prix sont très doux. C'est pourquoi je leurs ai fait ce site, pour le plaisir que d'autres découvrent ce lieu.
Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez. Vos critiques me permetront d'améliorer ce site.

http://fermeleschaux.free.fr

alexig


----------



## jean-fabien (22 Mars 2006)

Voilà, c'est fini

Bye bye .mac SANS REGRETS AUCUNS !

Quelle abérration tout de même de trouver un "service" aussi LENT croisé de serveurs aussi incompatibles avec un logiciel mac natif.

MONTREUIL SOUS BLOG, le site poil à gratter de la ville du 93, démenage donc chez FREE, avec bonheur et vélocité...

Viendez visiter mes chroniques et ma vidéo de piercing de téton !

Désormais, c'est par ici : http://montreuilsousblog.free.fr

Sanas rancunes Steve ?


----------



## Massalia (23 Mars 2006)

Bien, le site (et le site aussi, d'ailleurs... Ça donne envie d'y aller). Rapide à l'affichage et joli.
À part ça, je ne sais toujours pas passer de iWeb à Free, mais je ne désespère pas...


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> Bien, le site (et le site aussi, d'ailleurs... Ça donne envie d'y aller). Rapide à l'affichage et joli.
> À part ça, je ne sais toujours pas passer de iWeb à Free, mais je ne désespère pas...


Pour passer de iWeb à Free, il te suffit de lire un de mes message un peu plus haut dans le sujet, tout y est dit 

Allez, un p'tit lien pour te faciliter la tâche


----------



## jean-fabien (28 Mars 2006)

aller, grâce à Free, j'ai pu inclure un joli podcast (ce qu'il faut écouter en ce moment pour bien nourrir son iPod) et une vidéo (âmes sensibles s'abstenir)...
C'est fait avec iWeb, c'est quoi, c'est où ?

C'est Montreuil Sous Blog !

http://montreuilsousblog.free.fr

Avis, remarques, encouragements et critiques très bienvenues !

See U

Jean-Fabien


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

jean-fabien a dit:
			
		

> aller, grâce à Free, j'ai pu inclure un joli podcast (ce qu'il faut écouter en ce moment pour bien nourrir son iPod) et une vidéo (âmes sensibles s'abstenir)...
> C'est fait avec iWeb, c'est quoi, c'est où ?
> 
> C'est Montreuil Sous Blog !
> ...


Ta vidéo "Pierce me baby" ne s'affiche pas


----------



## jean-fabien (29 Mars 2006)

Lavidéo s'affiche, j'en viens...

A Plus

Jean-Fabien

http://montreuilsousblog.free.fr



			
				chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ta vidéo "Pierce me baby" ne s'affiche pas


----------



## Virpeen (31 Mars 2006)

Voici mon site tout frais, réalisé sur iWeb...
*http://web.mac.com/virpeen/iWeb/Virpeen/Accueil.html*

Lâchez-vous pour les commentaires ! 

PS : si quelqu'un a un "truc" pour faire fonctionner les commentaires dans le blog, via iComment ?  Tout marche ailleurs, sauf dans le blog !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2006)

Les commentaires ne marchent pas non plus dans la section autre page notamment dans les "tes tiens à toi" crumpler et uglydolls ... Et c'est fort dommage.


----------



## Virpeen (2 Avril 2006)

Ah ben merci, Stargazounet ! :love:
Je vais revoir tout ça... :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon site tout frais, réalisé sur iWeb...
> *http://web.mac.com/virpeen/iWeb/Virpeen/Accueil.html*
> 
> Lâchez-vous pour les commentaires !
> ...



Virpeen, j'adore ton i site  la forme autant que le fond. 

Juste: Tu as du virer la page acceuil bicause, on ne la trouve plus.

Le lien correct est donc :http://web.mac.com/virpeen/iWeb/Virpeen/


----------



## Stargazer (2 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben merci, Stargazounet ! :love:
> Je vais revoir tout ça... :rose:




Mais de rien Virpeenounette ! :love: 

Sinon moi j'adore ce que t'as fait, vraiment très bien !  
Je vais pouvoir continuer à commenter ça très bientôt ...


----------



## Virpeen (2 Avril 2006)

Merci, merci ! :rose: :love: 
Oui, la page d'accueil a changé : http://web.mac.com/virpeen/iWeb/Virpeen/Bienvenue.html


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2006)

Petit conseil : si tu donnes à tout le monde le lien suivant : http://web.mac.com/virpeen/iWeb/Virpeen/, on tombera toujours sur ta page d'accueil (celle qui est située en haut et à gauche de ta hierarchie dans Iweb) et ainsi tu seras libre de changer de page par défaut ou de nom quand bon te semble.


----------



## Virpeen (2 Avril 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Petit conseil : si tu donnes à tout le monde le lien suivant : http://web.mac.com/virpeen/iWeb/Virpeen/, on tombera toujours sur ta page d'accueil (celle qui est située en haut et à gauche de ta hierarchie dans Iweb) et ainsi tu seras libre de changer de page par défaut ou de nom quand bon te semble.


Hi hi ! :rose: Merci pour l'excellent conseil ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2006)

Ma page aïe oueb...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ma page aïe oueb...


Je suis vraiment impressionné, tout ça avec un gsm. 
C'est franchement très chouette.


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2006)

mon prochain apn sera un téléphone


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

p'tain les snobs, ils font leurs courses rue de Passy !


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment impressionné, tout ça avec un gsm.
> C'est franchement très chouette.



En effet c'est assez impressionnant...  

Et encore, le nouveau qui vient d'être annoncé promet d'être encore meilleur (le K790i avec un capteur de 3,2 Megapixels !)
D'ailleurs désormais ils ont l'appelation "Cybershot".


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mon prochain apn sera un téléphone


Ben franchement, si ils continuent sur leur lancée, comme le note jahrom, ça deviendra d'ici peu très très sympa.


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> p'tain les snobs, ils font leurs courses rue de Passy !



Non non, c'est ED boulevard Magenta...


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est ED boulevard Magenta...




même la photo de la galerie  ?!!


----------



## velomanana (7 Avril 2006)

c'est vrai que pour certains... professionnels cela peut paraitre un peu nunuche et court... mais bon qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout ! l'essentiel c'est de se faire plaisir et il en faut pour tout le monde ! alors attendons les ameliorations des prochaines versions de iWeb et pour le moment VIVE IWEB ! voici le mien... le notre...

http://web.mac.com/jcrravelo/iWeb/


----------



## velomanana (7 Avril 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux si des produits comme iweb encourage des neophytes de la creation de site à sauter le pas mais ne vous affranchissez pas de règles simples comme l'optimisation des photos.
> 
> Sur la home page du 1er site de ce thread la photo de la page d'accueil fait 212ko ce qui est énorme pour une image de cette taille.


alors faut il les alleger sur photoshop > enregistrer pour web par exemple ???

velomanana


----------



## Massalia (10 Avril 2006)

Salut,

J'ai bien suivi les étapes pour transférer un site de iWeb à Free, mais comment faire pour changer l'adresse, de façon qu'elle ne soit pas systématiquement calquée sur mon adresse de messagerie (du type : //pierre.dupont.free.fr/xxxx, mais : //ma collecdetimbres.freeXXX) ?
Ça doit être simple, mais l'interface free est un peu austère.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## fredintosh (10 Avril 2006)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai bien suivi les étapes pour transférer un site de iWeb à Free, mais comment faire pour changer l'adresse, de façon qu'elle ne soit pas systématiquement calquée sur mon adresse de messagerie (du type : //pierre.dupont.free.fr/xxxx, mais : //ma collecdetimbres.freeXXX) ?
> Ça doit être simple, mais l'interface free est un peu austère.
> Merci d'avance !



Il te suffit de créer une nouvelle adresse e-mail free "factice" rattachée à ton compte principal, et de donner à cette adresse le nom de ton site : macollectdetimbres@free.fr
Puis, tu actives ton espace perso pour ce nouveau compte.


----------



## Virpeen (10 Avril 2006)

velomanana a dit:
			
		

> voici le mien... le notre...
> 
> http://web.mac.com/jcrravelo/iWeb/



Heu... Ce n'est pas acceuil, mais *accueil* :rose:   

Pour le reste, c'est très chouette !


----------



## heliotrope (10 Avril 2006)

velomanana a dit:
			
		

> alors faut il les alleger sur photoshop > enregistrer pour web par exemple ???
> 
> velomanana



C'est exactement ça 

Pour shématiser si ton image comporte des aplats de couleur (par exemple: un dessin) tu la compresseras au format gif. Pour réduire le poids il y a des astuces parmi les plus simples tu peux réduire le nombre de couleurs de la palette (256, 128, 64, 32 etc)
Pour une photo on privilégie le format jpeg plus performants. 
Dans ce cas tu as la possibilité d'alléger l'image en dégradant la qualité (exprimé en %) ou bien choisir un affichage progressif (l'image apparaitra aprés des balayages successifs).

Je ne parle pas volontairement du format png qui est bien plus performants que le gif notamment pour les images dans lesquelles tu souhaites intégrer une couche de transparence car son support dans IE est éxécrable (comme d'habitude).


----------



## iSchamber (13 Avril 2006)

Voici le mien.

http://ischamber.chez-alice.fr


----------



## FANREM (13 Avril 2006)

J'ai bien le mien, mais c'est un site commercial
Donc par decence, je ne publie pas le lien, parce que je pense que ce n'est pas conforme a la charte
Est ce que je me trompe ? Si quelqu'un a une interpretation .....


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

contacte moi en MP avec le lien, je te dirais si tu peux le publier !


----------



## tanjannault (14 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,
Voici un trip bien sympa apparemment réalisé sous Garage Band.

http://web.mac.com/leschamoutards/iWeb/Site/Bienvenue.html


----------



## ice (14 Avril 2006)

bien sympathique la chanson


----------



## tanjannault (15 Avril 2006)

Revoici le lien qui fonctionne...

http://web.mac.com/leschamoutards/iWeb/Les Chamoutards/Bienvenue.html


----------



## jean-fabien (16 Avril 2006)

Mise à jour de Montreuil Sous Blog - l'Envers De l'Endroit...

Une Carte Postale du photographe Ernesto Timor qui est allé chercher la muse à l'aube.
La lecture d'un huis clos alcoolo.
Un photomaton nourri d'instants lucides, futiles et inutiles.

And many more sur http://montreuilsousblog.free.fr


----------



## jean-fabien (16 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben franchement, si ils continuent sur leur lancée, comme le note jahrom, ça deviendra d'ici peu très très sympa.


super photos si je pouvais en faire autant avec mon compact fuji ;-)

http//montreuilsousblog.free.fr


----------



## sebix (18 Avril 2006)

Mon site oueb a moua

http://web.mac.com/sebix/iWeb/sebix/Bienvenue.html


----------



## Lastrada (18 Avril 2006)

L'espace d'un instant, j'ai cru que tu faisais du surf à Nice.


----------



## jean-fabien (22 Avril 2006)

Mise à jour de Montreuil Sous Blog - l'Envers De l'Endroit...

Pour les *fans* des *Sisters Of Mercy* : une VDO pirate (for fans only)
 
Une Carte Postale du photographe Ernesto Timor qui est allé chercher la muse à l'aube.
La lecture d'un huis clos alcoolo.
Un photomaton nourri d'instants lucides, futiles et inutiles.

And many more sur http://montreuilsousblog.free.fr


----------



## super-paul0 (22 Avril 2006)

Salut
Mon site consacré à des photos sous-marines...
Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer commnt rajouter le compteur et un lien vers l'adresse électronique (je ne suis pas parvenu à le faire marcher).
Amicalement

http://paulolivier.leon1.free.fr


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Mon site consacré à des photos sous-marines...
> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer commnt rajouter le compteur et un lien vers l'adresse électronique (je ne suis pas parvenu à le faire marcher).
> Amicalement
> ...


 
Le support d'apple répond a tes questions.

Hyper impressionnante la video avec les requins!    :afraid:

J'aime beaucoup tes photos de plongée a Marseille, Port Cros et Porquerolles: elles prouvent qu'on peut voir de tres belles choses en Méditerranée contrairement aux idées recues.


----------



## jahrom (22 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hyper impressionnante la video avec les requins!    :afraid:



Je confirme 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> on peut voir de tres belles choses en Méditerranée



Je confirme aussi...  :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Mon site consacré à des photos sous-marines...
> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer commnt rajouter le compteur et un lien vers l'adresse électronique (je ne suis pas parvenu à le faire marcher).
> Amicalement
> ...




sympa les photos, vivement les prochaines - un petit faible pour les raies manta  

par contre, est-ce que chez vous c'est pareil, parce que chez moi, c'est vraimen TRES lourd à charger


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sympa les photos, vivement les prochaines - un petit faible pour les raies manta
> 
> par contre, est-ce que chez vous c'est pareil, parce que chez moi, c'est vraimen TRES lourd à charger



Comme toujours avec iWeb. Les photos sont très mal optimisées et en plus le taux de compression n'apparaît absolument pas dans les prefs...
Par ailleurs je trouve que chez free ca rame en ce moment. J'ai fait un miroir de mon site chez free et il met au moins 3 fois plus de temps a s'afficher que chez wanadoo...


----------



## strummert (25 Avril 2006)

http://web.mac.com/luxpaulchen/
:love:


----------



## fredintosh (25 Avril 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> http://web.mac.com/luxpaulchen/
> :love:


Je ne veux pas être méchant, mais je trouve qu'esthétiquement, le mélange d'iWeb avec les utilitaires dont tu parles (pour rajouter des commentaires ou des bouts de code pour la pub) ne donne pas un résultat très heureux, en tous cas ici.
Ca fait vraiment très fouilli, je trouve, et on zappe le contenu qui est peut-être intéressant.


----------



## strummert (25 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas être méchant, mais je trouve qu'esthétiquement, le mélange d'iWeb avec les utilitaires dont tu parles (pour rajouter des commentaires ou des bouts de code pour la pub) ne donne pas un résultat très heureux, en tous cas ici.
> Ca fait vraiment très fouilli, je trouve, et on zappe le contenu qui est peut-être intéressant.



Que devrais-je changer? J'ai voulu mettre les pubs adsens dedans car j'ai eu la chance d'avoir reçu l'acceptation de google.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> http://web.mac.com/luxpaulchen/
> :love:



Ô, un ami Luxembourgeois.  

J'ai été voir ta compil de photo du Luxembourg, il y du bon, du très bon et du bof bof.


----------



## strummert (25 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ô, un ami Luxembourgeois.
> 
> J'ai été voir ta compil de photo du Luxembourg, il y du bon, du très bon et du bof bof.



Merci. Cet été, après mes examens, je ferais un site tout entier du Luxembourg. De l'histoire, économie, culture etc.
http://web.mac.com/luxpaulchen/


----------



## fredintosh (25 Avril 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> Que devrais-je changer? J'ai voulu mettre les pubs adsens dedans car j'ai eu la chance d'avoir reçu l'acceptation de google.


Je trouve juste que cela s'intègre très mal au reste de ton site, d'un point de vue esthétique, c'est un peu dommage pour gagner quelques cents de plus...  
Je ne sais pas comment te le dire, je ne suis pas graphiste, ou web designer, mais bon, je trouve que le tout manque d'harmonie visuelle, d'équilibre.
Mais bon, à toi de juger si cela est gênant ou pas pour tes visiteurs réguliers.  
 
Désolé, je ne veux pas te blesser en disant cela. :love:


----------



## puremorning_joh (30 Avril 2006)

Salutation !

Je met aujourd'hui un petit site en ligne : http://web.mac.com/joonooj/

Je note une petite problématique au niveau vidéo : j'ai encodé mes vidéo dans iMovie en partageant pour "iWeb", mais pourtant il semble qu'on ne puisse lire ces vidéos, le logo quick time apparaissant (voir rubrique "divertir").

Comment ce fait-ce?

Merkimerki

Joon


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

puremorning_joh a dit:
			
		

> Salutation !
> 
> Je met aujourd'hui un petit site en ligne : http://web.mac.com/joonooj/
> 
> ...



Y'a de jolie photos sur ton site  Bravo.


----------



## nikolo (1 Mai 2006)

les videos manquent sur ton serveur c'est pour cela qu'elles n'apparaissent pas.


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

J'aimerais transférer mon site sur un hébergeur avec un nom de domaine, c'est possible avec iWeb ?


----------



## Bik21 (6 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous ! 

Super idée ce fil sur iweb. J'y ai découvert de belles pages et des endroits sympa.
Ma petite préférence pour le site de Chroukin et celui de super paulo  

Du coup je m'y suis mis ! Venez me dire ce que vous en pensez !

*Mon site*

Le maniement de cyberduck pour un néophyte au début c'est pas facile et n'y a t'il pas un p'tit lien pour m'expliquer comment mettre un compteur ?


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2006)

Ça ne marche pas du tout bien, chaque lien envoie la plupart du temps sur des pages blanches; il faut faire plusieurs essais avant d'arriver à visualiser.
Je ne vois pas d'où ça peut venir.


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2006)

Ma nouvelle page, pour ceux qui se font chier... 

a suivre...


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2006)

je te répondrais avec : ça !


----------



## yvos (6 Mai 2006)

un sérieux goût d'chiottes quand même


----------



## jean-fabien (6 Mai 2006)

TOUJOURS UN TRES BON PODCAST, DE LA VDO DES PHOTOS ET DES CHRONIKS DE CONCERTS
C'EST A MONTREUIL (93) QUE çA SE PASSE 

http://montreuilsousblog.free.fr


----------



## Yuki-77 (6 Mai 2006)

coucou tout le monde
voilà un premier jet sur mon site CULICISLAND
bon c'est pas fini (j'aimerais faire un menu, quand j'aurais compris comment ca fonctionne! ) mais je suis tout ouie pour un commentaire

http://web.mac.com/culicis/iWeb/CulicisLand


----------



## appleman (6 Mai 2006)

voila mon site fait avec iweb! 
- http://web.mac.com/a.renaud/iWeb/Site/Accueil/Accueil.html

- et l'adresse qui fait un peu plus jolie: www.appleman.fr.st

have fun! et n'hésitez pas à me dire ce qui va ou ne va pas! je ne suis qu'un débutant et ce site est tout neuf.


----------



## jean-fabien (6 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ma nouvelle page, pour ceux qui se font chier...
> 
> a suivre...


j'en ai rêvé&#8230; tu l'as fait ;-)

JFAB1

http://montreuilsousblog.free.fr


----------



## appleman (6 Mai 2006)

Alez ça y est: depuis ma dernière mise à jour de mon site que j'ai faite ce soir, Iweb ne veut plus se lancer!

j'ai buplié normalement, je l'ai quitté normalement et en voulant le relancer une heure plus tard, car je m'apercevais qu'un lien n'avait pas fonctionné, iweb PLANTE LAMENTABLEMENT quelques bongs puis 

"l'application iweb à quitté inopinément"

redémarrage de l'ordi, passage à Onyx: rien n'y fait: impossible de relancer iweb et d'y accéder : please HELP/ je ne sais meme pas comment faire pour y accéder depuis un autre ordi vu que les données iweb de mon site sont sur le mien:

toute aide sera précieuse et récompensée de point disco!!!


----------



## winnizkid (7 Mai 2006)

Mon site réalisé avec iWeb/iMovie/Garageband

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/geoffrey.piesen/Bienvenue


----------



## Yuki-77 (7 Mai 2006)

"French"ement méga drole ta YOUHOU attitude, non franchement j'adoooooooorrrrrrrre

Merci pour ton humour ...


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2006)

winnizkid a dit:
			
		

> Mon site réalisé avec iWeb/iMovie/Garageband
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/geoffrey.piesen/Bienvenue



sympa le youhou


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2006)

winnizkid a dit:
			
		

> Mon site réalisé avec iWeb/iMovie/Garageband
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/geoffrey.piesen/Bienvenue



héhéhéhéhéhhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé !!! 
           

EXCELLENT !!! 

Tu as déjà posté ce lien dans le bar ? (bar actuellement fermé.)

Bon ben bravo, j'ai comme dans l'idée que tu vas te prendre une impressionnante série de coups de boule disco.  

Je m'en vais envoyé le lien vers ton site à mes amis. 







You HOU !!!


----------



## juju.mac (7 Mai 2006)

*Présentation d'un site web pour une entreprise réalisé avec iWeb * (il est en cours de construction)

http://atlantic-facade.fr.tc/

sans pub : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/atlanticfacade/

comme vous allez le voir il reprend un tout petit peu le design du site d'Apple


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais envoyé le lien vers ton site à mes amis.


Effectivement, Paul a fait suivre.

Que dire ? Je suis consterné, c'est dire à quel point ça m'a bien fait marrer. 

Prenez un jeune homme plutôt bien de sa personne dont l'humour et le physique ne sont pas sans rappeler Édouard Baer, une idée simple et fantaisiste, une bande d'amis prêts à tout et une famille compréhensive (bien que visiblement fatiguée ), quelques peluches, un porno en DIVX, l'université de Paris V et un week-end à la mer, mélangez et vous obtenez le Youhou Symphonic World Tour, un grand moment de bonne humeur. 

Merci à Geoffrey pour sa folie (et à Paul pour me l'avoir fait connaître). 

P.S. : Ne manquez pas le Podcast de la Mort® ! Ça tue.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> Que devrais-je changer? J'ai voulu mettre les pubs adsens dedans car j'ai eu la chance d'avoir reçu l'acceptation de google.



D'un autre coté, adsense tu l'as automatiquement


----------



## winnizkid (7 Mai 2006)

Comment dire les amis...merci beaucoup ! 

Je pensais que j'allais me faire lyncher avec ma Youhou Attitude® au regard de la qualité des autres sites, mais il n'en est rien, vous êtes tous des Youhoueurs potentiels !  

Ca m'a donné un coup de fouet, et l'envie de développer l'idée...Peut etre un podcast de la mort à suivre?...

Allez, si mardi sort le Macbook, je m'y remet !


----------



## unfolding (7 Mai 2006)

bien qu'iWeb marche sur mon métier, je me suis tout de même décidé a fair eun petit site vu la simplicité du programme. et c'est exactement ce que je cherchais: un porgamme simple qui s'opccupe de tout le travail. j'ai juste eu a choisir les photos et taper le texte.

http://web.mac.com/vincentmuller/iWeb/

a soon
iVinz


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2006)

winnizkid a dit:
			
		

> Comment dire les amis...merci beaucoup !
> 
> Je pensais que j'allais me faire lyncher avec ma Youhou Attitude® au regard de la qualité des autres sites, mais il n'en est rien, vous êtes tous des Youhoueurs potentiels !
> 
> ...


Tu plaisantes ? t'es juste crétin à souhait :love:


----------



## joubichou (8 Mai 2006)

Voila la première mouture de mon humble site,des conseils pour l'améliorer?http://web.mac.com/olivierjoubert


----------



## riotboy96 (9 Mai 2006)

Mon periple en Argentine...



http://fdavid84.online.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Mai 2006)

riotboy96 a dit:
			
		

> Mon periple en Argentine...
> 
> 
> 
> http://fdavid84.online.fr


Impossible de voir les photos, à part sur les pages d'accueil (essayé sur Safari et Camino)


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2006)

ça marche chez moi, mais comment dire...c'est alléchant (bonne idée les planches thèmes  )...mais qu'est-ce que c'est lent de chez lent...entre iweb super lourd et .mac super lent...c'est ennuyeux au bout d'un moment..dommage car les images ont l'air super chouettes!  
si je peux permettre, je déconseille quand même les pages avec 70 vignettes lourdes à charger (la page patagonie est en train de se charger depuis 7 minutes chez moi  )...au final, t'as plus tendance à aller voir ailleurs qu'à attendre, si tu n'es pas motivé (et je le suis )...

_ah ça y est, la page vient de se charger...allons voir les photos en grand .._

des fois, je me dis qu'i web c'est l'illusion de la simplicité -> vite fait, bien fait, mais pas consultable..

edith: en fait, l'affichage des photos en grand ne marche pas non plus chez moi


----------



## jean-fabien (13 Mai 2006)

PODCAST TERRIFIQUE, PHOTOS FUTILES, ERREMENTS URBAINS

MONTREUIL SOUS BLOG DE MAI EST ARRIVÉ

http://montreuilsousblog.free.fr

MERCI DE VOTRE VISITE


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Mai 2006)

à mon tour  

http://gnarkill.free.fr

Enjoyez les mecs ;-) il est mis à jour aussi souvent que possible !!

Pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, ce site est avant tout pour montrer des photos perso ou des conneries qui me tiennent à coeur, pas de but sérieux, ni l'intention d'apporter quoique ce soit à l'humanité


----------



## alfred (15 Mai 2006)

bonsoir,

bon ben voilà, mon premier site "iweb". si ça vous dit d'y faire un petit tour: 


http://web.mac.com/marcthomasset/iWeb/0616F2AA-1DAF-45AA-9E0C-FF130C371465/home.html


merci de votre attention.


----------



## MacMadam (16 Mai 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> voilà, mon premier site "iweb". si ça vous dit d'y faire un petit tour:
> http://web.mac.com/marcthomasset/iWeb/0616F2AA-1DAF-45AA-9E0C-FF130C371465/home.html



Dis donc, toi... Non seulement ça prend du temps à charger, 
mais faut en plus chercher les 4 liens dans la neige :rateau:  

Sinon, rien à dire... C'est beau, calme et reposant :love:


----------



## chroukin (5 Juin 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Voici mon tout denier né, mon site sur Miami où je suis actuellement en stage :style: 

http://chroukin.emprint.fr

Je le trouve mieux fait que mon premier sur Vancouver


----------



## Virpeen (5 Juin 2006)

Petit message pour vous présenter le nouveau design de mon site fait avec iWeb : *phOtOblOg*  

Pour le moment, toutes les pages ne sont pas encore modifiées, mais ça viendra !  Et tout ça pour dire aussi qu'avec iWeb, on arrive vraiment à faire tout ce qu'on veut, dès qu'on ose prendre des libertés par rapport aux thèmes proposés...


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi moi aussi 

J'ai iWeb depuis le début de l'année mais j'ai commencé à m'en servir il y a à peine deux jours.

J'ai déjà un site sous homepage.mac.com : des documents distribués en classe à mes élèves. J'avais tapé ce site à la main, en HTML basique. Comme il n'était pas très agréable à mettre à jour, je suis en train de faire le grand switch de ce site sous iWeb, avec tri et rajout de fichiers au passage.

J'ai déjà fait 5 pages sur un total de 10 :

Mon beau site sous iWeb

J'ai encore du boulot, mais sous iWeb c'est très agréable :rose:


----------



## chroukin (5 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi moi aussi
> 
> J'ai iWeb depuis le début de l'année mais j'ai commencé à m'en servir il y a à peine deux jours.
> 
> ...


 Sympa ton site mais tu n'a pas utilise de theme iWeb je me trompe ?

Et tes icones sont drolement chouettes, c'est integre dans iWeb ou tu les as telechargees ailleurs ?


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ton site mais tu n'a pas utilise de theme iWeb je me trompe ?
> 
> Et tes icones sont drolement chouettes, c'est integres dans iWeb ou tu les as telechargees ailleurs ?



J'ai utilisé le thème "Blanc" de iWeb 1.0, en prenant une page "Vierge" et en décochant la case "Afficher le menu de navigation". Pour palier à l'absence de ce menu, j'ai fait un menu personnel avec des images et du texte, que j'ai "activé comme lien" vers "une de mes pages" (je reprends les termes employés par l'inspecteur de iWeb).

Pour les images, j'ai fait une capture d'icônes de Mac OS X que j'aime bien, et j'ai rogné chaque capture avec ImageWell pour tomber pile sur 100 x 100 pixels (et 56 x 56 pixels lorsque les icônes sont dans le menu du haut).

D'ailleurs, je me pose une question assez délicate : ces icônes sont sans doute protégées par un copyright ou quelque chose comme ça, car elles ont été créé par une personne ou dans une entreprise, Apple ou autre. Moi je les détourne de leur usage, en les utilisant pour mon site à visée purement éducative et non commerciale... Je risque quelque chose là ou pas ? Parce que s'il s'agit de créer moi-même des images à partir de rien, cela sera bien moins beau ! Quant à retrouver qui a fait ces fameuses icônes... Aie !


----------



## chroukin (5 Juin 2006)

Je ne pense pas que pour els images tu aies des soucis car si on regarde les sites relatifs au mac, beaucoup utilisent des icones similaires ou ne serait-ce que dans les captures d'ecrans des tutoriels par exemple, on y voit les icone et l'interface. Donc je pense qu'il n'y a pas de souci 

Je ne savais par contre qu'on pouvait enlever le menu de navigation. Est-il possible de le placer sur la gauche ? Car mon site va evoluer et je vais rajouter encore plus de liens et de pages, et ca va finir par prendre toute la fenetre en liens


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

Si tu veux faire ton menu de navigation à gauche au lieu d'en haut, il te suffit simplement de mettre du texte sur lequel tu attache un lien vers la bonne page. Les liens de référence avec une page du même site sont très faciles à mettre en &#339;uvre.

Problème, il faudra ensuite rajouter le lien dans chaque page, à chaque nouvel ajout, alors qu'avec le menu de navigation par défaut, les ajouts sont automatiques.

Chez moi ça ne pose pas de problème, la structure et le nombre de pages du site étant fixé dès le début


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

Pour ceux qui décrient iWeb et l'accusent de faire des sites lourds et non universels, je leur propose de faire une comparaison entre :


 mon ancien site entièrement tricoté main - pardon tapé en HTML rudimentaire - avec des photos compressées au maximum, de l'époque où j'étais encore avec une connexion bas débit :

Page d'accueil à la main

Une page parmi d'autres, à la main

 '

 mon nouveau site avec iWeb, et merci les 2 à 5 Mo d'ADSL Max de Cegetel :

Page d'accueil avec iWeb

Une page parmi d'autres, reconstruite avec iWeb


En effectuant une sauvegarde "webarchive" sous Safari, je trouve des différences de taille allant d'un facteur 2 à un facteur 10, pour des pages relativement comparables. Mais cela reste tout à fait raisonnable, car aucune page ne dépasse 200 ko, alors que dans l'ancien site, ultra optimisé, aucune page ne dépassait 50 ko...

200 ko, c'est lourd à charger pour quelqu'un qui a le bas débit ? Je ne me souviens même plus ! :rose:

De toute façon, même si le site est 2 voir même 10 fois plus lourd, je ne reviendrais pas en arrière, car la mise à jour et l'ajout de nouveautés est bien plus facile ! D'autant que, tôt ou tard, je vais me mettre à proposer des cours sous forme de PodCasts, ce qui fera sans doute plusieurs Mo, alors la taille des pages :hein:


----------



## chroukin (5 Juin 2006)

200 ko c'est tres bien meme pour du bas debit 

Et puis je trouve ca vraiment excellent pour un(e) prof de proposer du contenu  pedagogique aux eleves, c'est tres intelligent et au mions ca permet de changer un peu la maniere d'enseigner. Avec en plus un calendrier des evenements c'est genial. Tu pourrais aussi proposer des videocasts, ce sera plus interessant que des podcasts car plus captivant je pense. Et pourquoi aps des sessiosn webcams avec els eleves qui le peuvent.

Pour tout le reste du site rien a redire, les eleves ont de toute maniere tous acces a l'informatique desormais, surtout dans le superieur 

Encore bravo


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais aussi proposer des videocasts, ce sera plus interessant que des podcasts car plus captivant je pense.



Oui oui, c'est ça que je veux faire :love: :love:

Spécialement pour que les élèves regardent de la Physique sur leur iPod 5G 

J'hésite encore entre :


 me prendre en vidéo avec mon iSight en train de faire mon cours au tableau noir ; 
 rajouter une bande son à mes diaporamas Keynote, en réglant le temps de défilement des diapos pour que cela colle bien sur les commentaires audio ;
 rechercher des logiciels (Uniboard ?) pour filmer une sorte de tableau noir virtuel que je complète avec une (future !) tablette graphique, tout en commentant...

Bon c'est un projet, je ne me rends pas trop compte de la faisabilité, mais avec iWeb une fois que le contenu sera là, ce sera facile de le mettre sur le web


----------



## chroukin (5 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, c'est ça que je veux faire :love: :love:
> 
> Spécialement pour que les élèves regardent de la Physique sur leur iPod 5G
> 
> ...


Deja du Keynote qu tu transformes en sequence Quicktime avec ta voix en fond ca devrait tres bien passer


----------



## fwedo (6 Juin 2006)

Salut,

voici celui de ma femme

www.autrecomptoir.com

il reste qq petits trucs à finaliser...

l'avis de ceux qui ont explorer sous pc m'intéresse particulièrement...

bye


----------



## chroukin (6 Juin 2006)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> voici celui de ma femme
> 
> ...


Je suis sur PC au boulot, le site s'affiche correctement sous Firefox, et sous Internet Explorer mais le temps que ca charge sous IE ca le fait planter.

Par contre le temps de chargement de la page d'accueil est affreux, on a l'impression qu'il ne trouve pas le site et ensuite la vitesse est digne d'un modem 33,6k 

Sinon les autres pages s'affichent assez vite une fois que la page d'accueil est lancee


----------



## fwedo (7 Juin 2006)

ok, merci, je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour optimiser ca !


----------



## pim (19 Juin 2006)

Bon, ça fait un peu double post, et ça remonte ce fil un peu brutalement, mais je remets ici l'adresse de la page de panoramas de MacGénération, fait avec iWeb :

Panoramas de MacGé

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai utilisé un style "Blanc" pour le site, une page "Vierge" pour la page, sur laquelle j'ai appliqué des guides d'alignement pour aligner mes photos (en cliquant sur le lien précédent, on tombe sur la page des guides).

Sinon le compteur est visiblement remis à zéro à chaque modification de la page !? :hein:


----------



## oohTONY (19 Juin 2006)

Salut,
Voici MON SITE fait avec iWeb.

Merci de me dire si vous y voyez des érreures, des défaults...

a+


----------



## pim (19 Juin 2006)

Y'a quelques fautes d'orthographe mais rien de bien méchant 

Sinon sur la page du K800, à la fin quand on clique sur le test complet, on tombe sur Google, et l'image en bas de page ne s'affiche pas chez moi et correspond à un lien vers le site .Mac de Apple.

J'ai pleins d'images qui s'affichent pas du premier coup, fait que je recharge avec un Pomme-R, mais ça c'est du à l'iDisk d'Apple je pense !? :hein:

Pour l'AX K-Way, surtout ne change rien malheureux, c'est monument historique cette auto, toute modification interdite


----------



## oohTONY (19 Juin 2006)

Merci Pim, mais c'est pas un K800i mais un W800i   (me K800i doit sortir prochainement) !

Pour le test je modifie ça : en attendant : http://Web-mobile.net > Tests & Tutoriaux > Test > Dernière page = Test du W800i par oohTONY  

Sinon il est hébergé chez FREE et pas chez Apple le site. En modifiant le liens je vais en profiter pour enlever les reflets par ce que sa augmente énormément la taille des photos... :hein:


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça fait un peu double post, et ça remonte ce fil un peu brutalement, mais je remets ici l'adresse de la page de panoramas de MacGénération, fait avec iWeb :
> 
> Panoramas de MacGé
> 
> ...


Tu as demandé l'autorisation aux auteurs


----------



## Pooley (19 Juin 2006)

http://pooley.free.fr/Site/Accueil.html

je l'ai fait pour remplacer mon skyblog qui était assez daubesque au niveau du design.

c'est mon premier site web et j'avais pas trop de temps alors soyez indulgent sur la propreté/originalité du design ^^

ah oui j'aimerai savoir quel module employer pour pouvoir metre des commentaires.

merci les gens


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2006)

Ma page d'accueil à moi 

Pour l'instant, il n'y a pas beaucoup de liens qui marchent mais la version définitive est quasi-finie et je devrait pas tarder à l'uploader


----------



## pim (19 Juin 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Tu as demandé l'autorisation aux auteurs


Non, mais je ne fais que recopier les miniatures déjà présentes sur MacGé, et j'indique bien à chaque panorama le pseudo de l'auteur avec lien direct vers son profil public sur MacGé, ainsi qu'un lien direct vers le message posté par l'auteur dans le fil de MacGé. Bref je ne stocke rien sur mon espace web, puisqu'en cliquant sur les miniatures on abouti sur le panorama comme sous MacGé, et je donne toutes les informations dont je dispose sur l'auteur 

J'ai aussi clairement indiqué dans le fil panorama que si jamais quelqu'un a un problème avec son panorama, il peut me contacter par MP. 

Sinon je ne fais qu'imiter ce que Jahrom a fait dans le fil Autoportraits. Je peux même mettre un mot de passe sur la page, pour éviter tout piratage, il suffit que j'indique le mot de passe uniquement sur le fil de MacGé concerné par ces panoramas. Bonne idée, non ? Comme ça aucun risque de ne pas respecter le droit d'auteur. 

Pour terminer je ne suis pas contre demander l'avis des auteurs, mais on fait comment pour décider ? Démocratique avec deux tours et majorité à 50 %, ou seulement à l'unanimité de tous les membres, façon immobilisme européen ?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2006)

purée, ya Rendez-vous qui suinte même ici...


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> purée, ya Rendez-vous qui suinte même ici...


T'es bien sûr d'avoir le droit des admins pour poster dans ce fil?

Nan paske on sait jamais quoi, avec le droit d'auteur et tout...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> T'es bien sûr d'avoir le droit des admins pour poster dans ce fil?
> 
> Nan paske on sait jamais quoi, avec le droit d'auteur et tout...




   

est-ce que Jésus m'y autorise ?


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que Jésus m'y autorise ?


Pour les droits d'auteurs, faut voir avec mon père... j'suis né d'une vierge j'te rapel 

Et sinon, elle vous plaît pas ma page d'acceuil??


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2006)

moi, c'est ton nom qui me plait pour un mec de Damgan... 

(sinon, oui, un peu Dim Dam Dom quand même)


----------



## victor75 (2 Août 2006)

slt à tous,

je viens de réaliser mon site sous iweb,

point fort:

simple,
pas casse tête
vraiment pratique

point faible:

très limité
pas de vidéo (you tube)
ni commentaire
ni inclure de code htlm
pour les albums photos cé un galère
il actualise tous le site

bref pour une simplicité comme moi cela me convient, mais reste limité vivement les prochaines mises à jour

www.juhameau.com


----------



## fl0rent (3 Août 2006)

Oui vivement la mise à jour, mais c'est vrai que pour ce faire un petit site c'est sympa

le mien
http://fp1108.free.fr/Site/Welcome.html


----------



## chroukin (3 Août 2006)

itcha a dit:
			
		

> Oui vivement la mise à jour, mais c'est vrai que pour ce faire un petit site c'est sympa
> 
> le mien
> http://fp1108.free.fr/Site/Welcome.html


Heu ouais ton site il est tout en Latin 

Faudrait le finir avant de le publier non ?


----------



## fl0rent (3 Août 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Heu ouais ton site il est tout en Latin
> 
> Faudrait le finir avant de le publier non ?



Mais non je parle latin couramment


----------



## chroukin (4 Août 2006)

*Et voil&#224;, une bonne mise &#224; jour de mon site sur Miami 

N'h&#233;sitez-pas &#224; me dire ce que vous en pensez *


>>>>>>>>> http://chroukin.emprint.fr <<<<<<<<<​

Edit : la premi&#232;re page d&#233;conne mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, je vais essayer de la retransf&#233;rer. Ensuite, pas de souci, tous les liens fonctionnent et tout est &#224; sa place 

Edit 2 : ben j'ai retransf&#233;r&#233;, mais rien n'y fait  les liens en haut sont m&#233;lang&#233;s 

Edit 3 : apparemment c'est que sous Safari que &#231;a d&#233;conne, sinon no souci


----------



## MrJo (18 Août 2006)

J'y vais de mon petit site 
http://joachim.vu.free.fr


----------



## chroukin (21 Août 2006)

MrJo a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais de mon petit site
> http://joachim.vu.free.fr


Sympa, super sympa m&#234;me 

Par contre, ton bouton "Acceuil", comment tu le prononces ? 

Au fait, je ne sais pas pourquoi ni comment, mais la page d'accueil de mon site foncitonne sans souci d&#233;sormais sous Safari.


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

MrJo a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais de mon petit site
> http://joachim.vu.free.fr



Il a pas été fait avec iWeb ton site, mais avec Rapidweaver...  

Joli quand meme.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Août 2006)

Mon site en construction encore :

http://gringo8800.free.fr/claire/Site%203/Bienvenue.html


----------



## elKBron (24 Août 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Mon site en construction encore :
> 
> http://gringo8800.free.fr/claire/Site%203/Bienvenue.html


wow ! obligé de ressortir le bon vieux Gaffio pour comprendre le texte...
merci pour le latin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

Moi, j'ai de gros problèmes d'affichage de mon site après une mise à jour de celui-ci (je ne parle pas de la photo du cheval sur la page d'acceuil qui empiète sur le texte ). Est-ce que ça le fait chez vous aussi ?


----------



## twk (24 Août 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Mon site en construction encore :
> 
> http://gringo8800.free.fr/claire/Site%203/Bienvenue.html





Tu nous dira quand on pourra voir les photos


----------



## totoffff (24 Août 2006)

J'y vais également de ma petite contribution:

http://maisouquisont.blogsite.org/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

totoffff a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais également de ma petite contribution:
> 
> http://maisouquisont.blogsite.org/



Joli !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai de gros problèmes d'affichage de mon site après une mise à jour de celui-ci (je ne parle pas de la photo du cheval sur la page d'acceuil qui empiète sur le texte ). Est-ce que ça le fait chez vous aussi ?



Je me répond à moi-même. J'ai fait des modifications et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## SirG (25 Août 2006)

Je commence à utiliser ce programme qui sommeillait sur mon Mac, et je me pose une question, peut-être bête pour certains, mais qui depuis un jour m'empêche de faire ce que je veux vraiment à cause d'un problème de visibilité.

Comment change-t-on la couleur des liens sur iWeb?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à utiliser ce programme qui sommeillait sur mon Mac, et je me pose une question, peut-être bête pour certains, mais qui depuis un jour m'empêche de faire ce que je veux vraiment à cause d'un problème de visibilité.
> 
> Comment change-t-on la couleur des liens sur iWeb?



Boone question. Je voudrais bien le savoir aussi.


----------



## SirG (25 Août 2006)

Déjà, çà me rassure de ne pas être seul sur le coup.


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Comment change-t-on la couleur des liens sur iWeb?




Dans la barre en bas de la fenetre, n'y a-t-il pas un bouton pour régler la couleur des tes polices ?

Si tu parles des liens de navigation (en haut) tu ne peux pas les changer, car ils sont transformés en images.


----------



## SirG (25 Août 2006)

Si c'était aussi évident, tu crois que j'aurais posté ce message? 

Déjà essayé. Enfin pour moi, cela semblé intuitif cette méthode, comme sur la plupart des logiciels. Mais non, ils ont voulu faire compliquer. Ou alors, il y a un paramètre que je n'ai pas réglé.:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

Le nouvel habillage de ma section "Mac" (moins coloré qu'avant).


----------



## totoffff (26 Août 2006)

Ma redirection ne fonctionne plus aujourd'hui ... donc j'ai changé l'adresse de mon site en 

http://tof.blogsite.org

Bonne visite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

totoffff a dit:
			
		

> Ma redirection ne fonctionne plus aujourd'hui ... donc j'ai changé l'adresse de mon site en
> 
> http://tof.blogsite.org
> 
> Bonne visite.



J'ai essayé d'ajouter le compteur sur ma page d'accueil mais quand je visite le site en local, il n'apparaît pas. Comment as-tu fait ?  

PS : j'avais oublié la dernière fois : je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir eu l'idée de mettre des photos prises avec Photobooth.


----------



## totoffff (26 Août 2006)

Pour avoir le compteur il faut que ton site soit hébergé sur les serveurs apple donc sur .mac:modo:


----------



## SirG (26 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Comment change-t-on la couleur des liens sur iWeb?



Ben alors? Personne ne sait? Pourtant, de nombreuses personnes l'ont fait sur leurs sites parmi vous.:rose:


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors? Personne ne sait? Pourtant, de nombreuses personnes l'ont fait sur leurs sites parmi vous.:rose:



Tu peux toujours éditer ta page html et la feuille de style CSS une fois le site exporté.  là tu pourra faire les changements que tu veux


----------



## SirG (27 Août 2006)

Meric, mais c'est trop compliqué pour moi. Ce n'est pas un langage que je pratique, donc même si c'est facile, pour moi, c'est l'inconnu.:rose:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Août 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Comment change-t-on la couleur des liens sur iWeb?


Bon, il y a une solution assez facile à mettre en oeuvre :

1. Créer un nouveau bloc de texte, écrire le texte qui servira de lien, avec la police, la taille et *la couleur de son choix*, ainsi que les éventuels effets, ombrages, etc.

2. Puis, au lieu de sélectionner le texte à l'intérieur du bloc de texte, il faut sélectionner le bloc de texte en lui-même (le rectangle, quoi), et dans l'inspecteur, le mettre en tant que lien.

 

Attention, la conséquence est que le lien n'est pas souligné automatiquement (mais on peut le faire manuellement avec l'éditeur des polices), et aussi qu'il ne changera pas de couleur au survol de la souris.
Evidemment, c'est moins pratique lorsque le lien n'est pas isolé et qu'il doit être inséré dans un texte plus long, mais je pense que cela dépanne déjà pas mal.


----------



## SirG (28 Août 2006)

C'est une combine fort prometteuse et efficace. 

Merci à toi.


----------



## tinibook (28 Août 2006)

J'ai pas encore la youhou attitude :love: mais ça va bientôt venir!! C'est impressionnant le nombre de sites fait avec iWeb!   Bravo à toutes et à tous!
Je commence vraiment à l'aimer ce soft! 

Si vous cliquez dans la signature vous serez téléporté sur le mien, alors bon surf!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Si vous cliquez dans la signature vous serez téléporté sur le mien, alors bon surf!


Sympa le site.


----------



## Macmaniac_belgium (1 Septembre 2006)

Voilà, je m'y suis mis et zou en une heure...
http://www.bemacmaniac.net

Bientôt un autre plus fourni pour une ligue d'impro (du moins pour les photos)
A+


----------



## Mahara (3 Septembre 2006)

valoriel a dit:


> non, et ce pour deux raisons:
> 
> 1/ la manip est longue à décrire *mais super simple et rapide à mettre en oeuvre*
> 
> ...



Hum Hum....

Argument un peu léger certains journalistes ne se genent pas pour pondre leur papier de copier des ressources accessibles gratuitement sur le web
(bien entendu je ne vise personne, une simple constatation en lisant de nombreux magazines informatiques)


----------



## jeantro (5 Septembre 2006)

bonjour

je viens de d&#233;couvrir ce poste

voici mon site il n'est pas completement finalis&#233; mais en voici un aper&#231;u

http://users.pandora.be/surfing


j'esp&#232;re qui vous plaiera


----------



## tweek (5 Septembre 2006)

jeantro a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je viens de découvrir ce poste
> 
> ...



Wow !! Y'a du bon là-dedans !  J'adore ton site !


----------



## tinibook (5 Septembre 2006)

Jolies photos!  Mais comment as-tu fait pour obtenir un diaporama comme celui de .mac?


----------



## jeantro (5 Septembre 2006)

merci ça fait plaisir vos avis cela me motivera pour continuer mon site et prendre d'autre cliché

sinon pour le diaporama j'ai recuperer un script que je remplace avec celui d'iweb

j'ai trouvé ça sur le net

je vous donnerai ça ce soir car je suis actuellement au boulot


----------



## jeantro (5 Septembre 2006)

voila j'ai retrouvé le lien

http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=1520786


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2006)

jeantro a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je viens de découvrir ce poste
> 
> ...



Et comment qu'il nous plaît !


----------



## tinibook (5 Septembre 2006)

Merci du lien jeantro! Y'a vbull qui est pas content!!


----------



## Antoine76 (8 Septembre 2006)

Hello!
Eh bien moi aussi je m'y suis mi 
Vous trouverez mon site ici : http://antoine.renouf.free.fr/nvo
Je suis très interessé parce que vous en penserez !!


----------



## jeantro (8 Septembre 2006)

salut

très belle presentation et belles photos


----------



## Mops Argo (9 Septembre 2006)

impossible de télécharger ce script .
Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre adresse ?

Merci


----------



## tinibook (19 Septembre 2006)

Normalement ce lien  fonctionne.


----------



## freefalling (28 Septembre 2006)

Un lien qui peut faire beaucoup... vraiment !

http://www.hagus.net/taxonomy/term/14

ENJOY !

lien direct : http://www.hagus.net/files/iPhotoExportBeta1.7.zip


----------



## tweek (29 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, ils ont changé le design du site! pas mal celui-la.


----------



## jahrom (4 Octobre 2006)

Tiens je suis en train de refaire mes pages sur iWeb. (j'aime bien changer...)


----------



## jahrom (11 Octobre 2006)

Ca avance... ça avance...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2006)

J'ai ajouté une playlist sur le mien.


----------



## The_Blitz (15 Novembre 2006)

Voilà mon petit site fait avec iWeb.
Il est axé météo et est donc complétement "autonome" (les infos sont mise à jour automatiquement)

En complément d'iWeb (qui a ses limitations), j'ai utilisé iWebSites, iWebExtender, iWebMore.  

++


----------



## cyb85 (15 Novembre 2006)

salut à tous, j'ai refais entièrement mon site (il n'est pas complettement fini...:rose:  ) par contre j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment faire pour qu'une page externe s'ouvre dans une nouvelle fenêtre...

Voici mon site http://www.zingaro-pictures.com


----------



## zemzem (18 Novembre 2006)

... Je l'ai fait pour ma femme qui est tr&#232;s susceptible ... 
moi aussi je n'aime pas les critiques  
Alors allez-y, soyez dur :mouais: &#231;a me fera &#233;voluer :hein: 

www.ghawazi.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2006)

zemzem a dit:


> ... Je l'ai fait pour ma femme qui est très susceptible ...
> moi aussi je n'aime pas les critiques
> Alors allez-y, soyez dur :mouais: ça me fera évoluer :hein:
> 
> www.ghawazi.com


Je ne vais pas être dur. Je le trouve très chouette.


----------



## zemzem (25 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne vais pas être dur. Je le trouve très chouette.



 merci, mais ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas une petite critique :mouais:
En cherchant bien :style:  ... histoire de faire avancer le chimili .. chybilyk ... machin


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2006)

et on peut poser des questions techniques à propos de iWeb dans ce fil... ?


----------



## antione (28 Novembre 2006)

hello, voici mon site:
http://mockup.free.fr/


----------



## Virpeen (28 Novembre 2006)

Wahou ! Vraiment très classe ! (et j'aime beaucoup els photos... :love


----------



## boodou (28 Novembre 2006)

antione a dit:


> hello, voici mon site:
> http://mockup.free.fr/



bravo pour les photos, on voudrait les voir en plus grand !


----------



## Joelaloose (1 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour Bonjour, voil&#224; ma premi&#232;re tentative avec IWeb (et de .mac au passage ) : http://web.mac.com/nicolas.berthel/http://nicoweb.info/
Avant le site existait en version totalement faite &#224; la main avec VIM en PHP, HTML & CSS... mais pourquoi s'emb&#234;ter si des logiciels font d&#233;j&#224; les choses correctement.

Seul petit b&#233;mole &#224; mes yeux, la lourdeur des pages. Vos critiques sont bien &#233;videmment les bienvenues


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Bonjour Bonjour, voilà ma première tentative avec IWeb (et de .mac au passage ) : http://web.mac.com/nicolas.berthel/http://nicoweb.info/
> Avant le site existait en version totalement faite à la main avec VIM en PHP, HTML & CSS... mais pourquoi s'embêter si des logiciels font déjà les choses correctement.
> 
> Seul petit bémole à mes yeux, la lourdeur des pages. Vos critiques sont bien évidemment les bienvenues


Effectivement, les pages sont un peu lourdes à charger mais rien de grave. Sinon, c'est très réussi.


----------



## jean-fabien (2 Décembre 2006)

Après m'être fait hacké par des cyberterroistes Kurdes (sans rire les AK47 sur un CV perso ça calme le recruteur), après avoir testé avec succès et un certain bonheur la CMS Joomla,  après avoir joué les trendsetters sur MySpace, me revoilà sous iWeb.

Pas vraiment emballé par le produit de Steve mais par manque de temps, je me suis résolu avec un certain dépit à essayer de faire au mieux avec les TROP nombreuses contraintes ET limitation de ce gentil petit soft.

L'avantage ? Comme vous le savez, un site "complet" réalisé en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour downloader le nouveau single de X (choississez votre référence ultime du moment).

Je vous invite donc à jeter un il, et, si vous aimez la musique, à lire mes articles ou voir mes photos.

Podacst et VDOcast to come !

Bien à vous 

Jean-Fabien

www.jean-fabien.net


----------



## jean-fabien (3 Décembre 2006)

jean-fabien a dit:


> Après m'être fait hacké par des cyberterroistes Kurdes (sans rire les AK47 sur un CV perso ça calme le recruteur), après avoir testé avec succès et un certain bonheur la CMS Joomla,  après avoir joué les trendsetters sur MySpace, me revoilà sous iWeb.
> 
> Pas vraiment emballé par le produit de Steve mais par manque de temps, je me suis résolu avec un certain dépit à essayer de faire au mieux avec les TROP nombreuses contraintes ET limitation de ce gentil petit soft.
> 
> ...


Voil&#224;, un podcast Electro de la mooooort &#224; &#233;t&#233; ajout&#233; 
Par contre quelques difficult&#233;s &#224; savoir comment r&#233;&#233;ellement se d&#233;patouiller d'avec iComment qui s'il est tr&#232;s pratique pour int&#233;grer les logs de StatCounter m'a toutefois laiss&#233; &#224; la porte de l'int&#233;gration de comments pour mon pressblog !

vos avis m'importent beaucoup aussi fa&#238;tes moi un ptit coucou et de grosses critiques LOL

Jean-Fabien

www.jean-fabien.net


----------



## Dan le breton (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous
je vienss de voir 2 site celui de Zemzem pas de blême pour moi qui suis en modem 56K 18' de chargement de page et le reste demeure fluide 10 à 20seconde la page ok une question toutefois pourquoi y a t-ilautant de format d'image du 800*600 pixel 100p/p du 750*500 72 p/p du 810*480 etc.. il vaudrait mieux uniformiser tout cela d'autant que tu utilises Photoshop  mais ok ma fille fait aussi de la danse orientale un club en Bretagne aussi
Le site Nicoweb de joelafosse interdit au non ADSL rapide page d'acceuil 112 seconde aucune page inferieure à 65 secondes beaucoup trop l'accumulation de rideau a recouvrement est extremement prejudiciable mieux vaut fabriquer la photo avec ombrage integre sur fond uni 
Enfin bon courage à tous  cette critique est aimable et se veux construcrive pour vous j'ai lu que vous souhaitiez les critiques pour vous ameliorer de même n'oublier pas les windoves je n'ai pas testé à fond avec les divers window en service mais faites le (si vous le pouvez) vous serez quelque fois surpris comment les diverses version d'Internet Explorer interprete iWeb "Catastroch"
A tous grand plaisir Kenavo
dan


----------



## zemzem (4 Décembre 2006)

Dan le breton a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> je vienss de voir 2 site celui de Zemzem pas de blême pour moi qui suis en modem 56K 18' de chargement de page et le reste demeure fluide 10 à 20seconde la page ok une question toutefois pourquoi y a t-ilautant de format d'image du 800*600 pixel 100p/p du 750*500 72 p/p du 810*480 etc.. il vaudrait mieux uniformiser tout cela d'autant que tu utilises Photoshop  mais ok ma fille fait aussi de la danse orientale un club en Bretagne aussi
> Le site Nicoweb de joelafosse interdit au non ADSL rapide page d'acceuil 112 seconde aucune page inferieure à 65 secondes beaucoup trop l'accumulation de rideau a recouvrement est extremement prejudiciable mieux vaut fabriquer la photo avec ombrage integre sur fond uni
> Enfin bon courage à tous  cette critique est aimable et se veux construcrive pour vous j'ai lu que vous souhaitiez les critiques pour vous ameliorer de même n'oublier pas les windoves je n'ai pas testé à fond avec les divers window en service mais faites le (si vous le pouvez) vous serez quelque fois surpris comment les diverses version d'Internet Explorer interprete iWeb "Catastroch"
> ...




Merci pour tes conseils, c'est vrais que j'ai des problèmes de format d'images :rose: 
J'essayerais de faire mieux quand j'aurais le temps ...


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2007)

Ce fil échappa au regard acéré de Loustic le petit chien.
Pourtant il a réalisé un site exclusivement et uniquement absolument avec iWeb :

loustic

Pendant le travail, aucun os avec OS X
L'utilisation de iWeb est d'une simplicité canine.
Un inconvénient que le klébar considère comme un avantage, c'est l'absence
de paillettes gigotantes et dégoulinantes qui fatiguent la vue, parfois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Ce fil échappa au regard acéré de Loustic le petit chien.
> Pourtant il a réalisé un site exclusivement et uniquement absolument avec iWeb :
> 
> loustic
> ...


Magnifique site !  

Il n'y a que les encadrés sur fond vert dans "VRAI" et "MALPOLITIC", dont je ne suis pas fan (je trouve que le vert ne va pas trop avec le reste).


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Magnifique site !
> 
> Il n'y a que les encadr&#233;s sur fond vert dans "VRAI" et "MALPOLITIC", dont je ne suis pas fan (je trouve que le vert ne va pas trop avec le reste).


Merci.
iWeb est simple d'emploi donc il incite &#224; r&#233;aliser un site simple lui aussi.
Le vert ne me plaisait pas beaucoup, mais &#233;tait l&#224; pour essayer. Depuis, les couleurs ont chang&#233; plusieurs fois et changeront encore... selon l'humeur du petit chien Loustic.

Question : On peut se d&#233;barrasser facilement de ce qui ne pla&#238;t pas dans les mod&#232;les iWeb, mais les reflets sous les photos dans le diaporama sont r&#233;calcitrants (on s'y fait). Une solution ?



O&#249; est le site iDuck ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Merci.
> iWeb est simple d'emploi donc il incite à réaliser un site simple lui aussi.
> Le vert ne me plaisait pas beaucoup, mais était là pour essayer. Depuis, les couleurs ont changé plusieurs fois et changeront encore... selon l'humeur du petit chien Loustic.
> 
> ...


Le mien ? Dans mon profil.  

Pour les couleurs, à part ce vert, ne change rien. C'est très bien comme ça.


----------



## lifenight (12 Janvier 2007)

Voici le mien :rose:


----------



## rice (13 Janvier 2007)

Comment transférer un site iWeb realisé sur un iBoook sur un Macbook afin de changer d'appareil?

Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

rice a dit:


> Comment transférer un site iWeb realisé sur un iBoook sur un Macbook afin de changer d'appareil?
> 
> Merci pour les réponses.


Avec l'assistant de transfert des données du Macbook (câble Firewire requis). Sinon, pour récupérer son site ou en faie une sauvegarde, il faut sauvegarder le fichier Domain dans Dossier utilisateur > Bibliothèque > Application Support > iWeb.


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck, lifenight et vous tous qui avez réalisé un site avec iWeb vous montrez que finalement on peut élaborer des sites assez variés, différents les uns des autres, contrairement à ce qu'on reprochait aux modèles imposés. Bravo !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

loustic a dit:


> iDuck, lifenight et vous tous qui avez réalisé un site avec iWeb vous montrez que finalement on peut élaborer des sites assez variés, différents les uns des autres, contrairement à ce qu'on reprochait aux modèles imposés. Bravo !


Merci !


----------



## 2Bad (21 Janvier 2007)

Un site pour mettre mes voyages... mais j'ai peur de m'être enflammé de la simplicité de iWeb et d'avoir trop chargé. Donc, à déconseiller aux petites connections et vieux ordis.

Bref... le voici: http://www.2bad.org/



2Bad


----------



## tweek (22 Janvier 2007)

2Bad a dit:


> Un site pour mettre mes voyages... mais j'ai peur de m'être enflammé de la simplicité de iWeb et d'avoir trop chargé. Donc, à déconseiller aux petites connections et vieux ordis.
> 
> Bref... le voici: http://www.2bad.org/
> 
> ...



Ma connexion est pourrie, et il affiche plutot bien 

Il est chargé, mais je trouve que ca met vraiment la "touche" du voyage dans ton site.

Réussi, je le trouve vraiment sympa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Réussi, je le trouve vraiment sympa



+1


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2007)

2Bad : page sympa o&#249; l'on pourrait commander un sandwich rideau de fer...


----------



## Dan le breton (23 Janvier 2007)

2bad
super la mise en page est superbement réalisé
en effet un peu long a telecharger les pages pour moi en 1mega mais rien de rebarbatif et on est recompensé ensuite par la qualité
dommage que l'on ne puisse pas agrandir quelques images qui donnerait mieux, certaines sont un peu petite pour en profiter, quelques unes meriteraient un petit passage par une correction de luminosité ou contraste vite fait bien fait
Du super travail vivement le reste
a+ kenavo


----------



## kinognou (26 Janvier 2007)

Hello 

Voilà je vous soumet mon petit site web fait totalement avec Iweb.
Ca se passe ici

J'attend vos critiques et vos conseils. 
Ci@o


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

kinognou a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Voilà je vous soumet mon petit site web fait totalement avec Iweb.
> Ca se passe ici
> ...



J'aime bien mais pas le texte de fond de la page : ça m'arrache les yeux et ça me déconcentre pour lire 

Je mettrais plutôt un fond uni (blanc? gris?).


----------



## elwood14 (27 Janvier 2007)

Voilà celui que j'ai fait pour mon club d'aïkido : tout en iWeb
l'idée c'était  de faire ressortir l'esthétisme de cet art martial j'ai donc essayé de faire en sorte que le visiteur n'ait pas l'impresion d'entrer dans ce site comme dans un film de karaté !! (<--- euh ça veut rien dire  ):rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

elwood14 a dit:


> Voilà celui que j'ai fait pour mon club d'aïkido : tout en iWeb
> l'idée c'était  de faire ressortir l'esthétisme de cet art martial j'ai donc essayé de faire en sorte que le visiteur n'ait pas l'impresion d'entrer dans ce site comme dans un film de karaté !! (<--- euh ça veut rien dire  ):rateau:


Très joli site. Bravo !


----------



## Dan le breton (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour Elwood
vu ton site ok
une chose lorsque je clique sur une photo cela ouvre une fenetre taille ecran ( pour moi 1680*1050 pixels)= bien 
je m'attends a une belle image agrandi 
que nenni j'ai une riquiqui au milieu de 240*180pixels
ceci est evidement à revoir
D'autre part iweb n'optimise pas les photos d'ou un temps d'affichage tres long mais la tu n'y peux rien
sinon l'esprit qui en ressort est bon et les membres du club peuvent te remercier
Kenavo


----------



## elwood14 (28 Janvier 2007)

D'accord merci pour les remarques !   je vais arranger ça


----------



## kinognou (29 Janvier 2007)

Effectivement, le fond est un brin violent. Je vais devoir changer ça.
Merci pour le com.


----------



## jean-fabien (1 Février 2007)

Hello,

Une maj complète de : www.jean-fabien.net

avec des photos & des articles (MySpace, musiques, etc)

Pouvez-vous me dire si tout ça s'affiche convenablement chez vous et éventuellement me donner des conseils d'amélioration ??



Jean-Fabien


----------



## tweek (1 Février 2007)

jean-fabien a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Une maj complète de : www.jean-fabien.net
> 
> ...



Sympa, il est propre, organisé et sobre 

Par contre sur la page d'accueil, le texte c'est une image PNG. tu peux pas mettre du texte à la place ? L'image PNG volante superposée sur une photo ca peut etre désagéable sous un certain navigateur...  suivez mon regard


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2007)

jean-fabien a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Une maj compl&#232;te de : www.jean-fabien.net
> 
> ...


OK agr&#233;able

Page Pixels les vignettes ne s'affichent pas toutes, la 15, 20 et suivantes (Safari) mais les photos sont visibles si on clique dessus.


----------



## davidcaro2 (5 Février 2007)

j'avais lancé ce post il y a quelques temps , heureux de voir qu'il a fait son chemin...

mon site a évolué lui aussi

http://perso.orange.fr/amelie.davidcaro/Site/Bienvenue.html

Le contenu s'est enrichi et la page d'accueil a changé (changement de FAI)

Ma puce a grandi en même temps que le site  

Bien sur tout est fait uniquement avec iweb


----------



## tweek (5 Février 2007)

davidcaro2 a dit:


> j'avais lancé ce post il y a quelques temps , heureux de voir qu'il a fait son chemin...
> 
> mon site a évolué lui aussi
> 
> ...



Il faudrait mettre la page d'accueil à jour 

Mignon le site


----------



## triphon (11 Février 2007)

Merci pour ces indications, iWeb a quitté inopinément puis quand je l'ai relancé iWeb me demandait :"choisir un domaine" pour s'ouvrir ? je ne trouvais nulle part. En suivant les indications j'ai retrouvé le "domaine"


----------



## alfred (20 Février 2007)

bonsoir,

je viens de mettre en ligne un site 
dédié aux vieilles enseignes et aux anciennes réclames 
murales bruxelles :

http://www.mursdebruxelles.be

je vous invite à le visiter.

si vous reconnaissez certains lieux - je n'ai malheureusement pas
la souvenance de toutes les adresses -, ou si vous souhaitez  
m'indiquer d'autres publicités murales ou enseignes oubliées, 
n'hésitez pas à me laisser un message. 

merci d'avance de votre attention
et bonne visite.


cordialement


----------



## Nighteagle (23 Février 2007)

Voilà le site web de mon assoce fait avec iweb http://web.mac.com/florentin.garnier/iWeb/Music22v0.2/Music22/Music22.html voilà


----------



## olidou (25 Février 2007)

salut..

moi aussi je bosse avec iweb..


http://www.olidouxprod.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2007)

olidou a dit:


> salut..
> 
> moi aussi je bosse avec iweb..
> 
> ...


Site très sympa. Et les vidéos sont vraiment super.


----------



## olidou (25 Février 2007)

merci


----------



## Joelaloose (25 Février 2007)

Mise à jour de mon site htttp://www.nicoweb.info, design épuré, moins long à chargé


----------



## veantfrais (25 Février 2007)

Bonjour, J'ai d&#233;couvert ce post par hasard.
Je viens donc partager mon exp&#233;rience iWeb.
http://www.web.mac.com/veantfrais
Je sais que j'ai tendance &#224; charger un peut mon interface et que mon album photo est une page immonde au niveau du load. Mais j'essaie de rendre le tout assez light pour que &#231;a passe.

*Davidcaro* ton site est sympa mais trop "standard" il faudrait peut &#234;tre que tu ajoutes des toutes petites image de-ci de-l&#224; pour que l'on ai pas l'impression d'&#234;tre sur une m&#234;me page &#224; chaque fois
 avec seul un contenu diff&#233;rent. Trouve une caract&#233;ristique visuelle (taille, couleur etc&#8230 pour chaque rubrique. Enfin ce n'est que mon humble avis&#8230; 

Biz


----------



## tweek (25 Février 2007)

veantfrais a dit:


> Bonjour, J'ai découvert ce post par hasard.
> Je viens donc partager mon expérience iWeb.
> http://www.web.mac.com/veantfrais




Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur.
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page http://www.web.mac.com/veantfrais car le serveur www.web.mac.com est introuvable.


C'est pas plutot http://web.mac.com?  Le www ne marche pas.


j'aime ton adresse web.mac.com/veantfrais/iWeb/Le%20monde%20de%20juan/Le%20monde%20de%20Juan.html


----------



## veantfrais (25 Février 2007)

Oups oui tu as raison je modfie &#231;a tout de suite
merci

 http://web.mac.com/veantfrais

celle l&#224; suffit pas besoin de se taper l'innomable url qui fait des kilom&#232;tres.


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Mise à jour de mon site htttp://www.nicoweb.info, design épuré, moins long à chargé


Sympa, mais on pourrait, à la longue, se fatiguer à défricher et déchiffrer l'orgraphetho !


olidou a dit:


> salut..
> moi aussi je bosse avec iweb..
> http://www.olidouxprod.com


Rigolo, mais ça sent un peu la saucisse pas fraîche de chez Olimachin !!!


veantfrais a dit:


> http://web.mac.com/veantfrais
> ... pas besoin de se taper l'innomable url qui fait des kilomètres.


Bravo !
On te souhaite de réussir les trois choses mentionnées.


----------



## veantfrais (26 Février 2007)

Merci Loustic
 C'est gentil


----------



## olidou (26 Février 2007)

tu vas te calmer et rester poli !!!

Foguenne


----------



## olidou (26 Février 2007)

je suis calme, je disais juste ce que je pensais..

c'est interdit peut etre?

ah ah 
c'est du beau..


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2007)

olidou a dit:


> je suis calme, je disais juste ce que je pensais..
> 
> c'est interdit peut etre?
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est interdit.
Au revoir.


----------



## Loris (1 Mars 2007)

Celui ci je l'ai fait avec un ami... De quoi garder nos souvenirs de soirée...

http://web.mac.com/nicolasmarcaud/iWeb/Site/Bienvenue.html


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2007)

Loris a dit:


> Celui ci je l'ai fait avec un ami... De quoi garder nos souvenirs de soirée...
> 
> http://web.mac.com/nicolasmarcaud/iWeb/Site/Bienvenue.html


Continue !


----------



## Joelaloose (2 Mars 2007)

Loris a dit:


> Celui ci je l'ai fait avec un ami... De quoi garder nos souvenirs de soirée...
> 
> http://web.mac.com/nicolasmarcaud/iWeb/Site/Bienvenue.html



Très sympa  bravo


----------



## Gwen (2 Mars 2007)

De mon cot&#233;, je viens de commencer la r&#233;alisation de mon site pour l'entreprise que je vais cr&#233;er avec un amis.

http://web.mac.com/id_studio/iWeb/ID_Studio/


----------



## Loris (2 Mars 2007)

Merci beaucoup, savez vous comment utiliser ces pages web de part un autre compte .mac? Car lorsque nous sommes chez moi nous aimerions continuer la chose... J'imagine qu'il est possible d'importer les pages sur mon iweb non?


----------



## veantfrais (2 Mars 2007)

Bon esprit ton site *Loris*. Très sympa

*Gwen*, je m'étais toujours demandé si on pouvait un bon site pro avec iWeb. Tu viens de répondre à ma question merci


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2007)

gwen a dit:


> De mon coté, je viens de commencer la réalisation de mon site pour l'entreprise que je vais créer avec un amis.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/id_studio/iWeb/ID_Studio/


Bon travail

iWeb est assez souple finalement


----------



## tweek (3 Mars 2007)

gwen a dit:


> De mon coté, je viens de commencer la réalisation de mon site pour l'entreprise que je vais créer avec un amis.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/id_studio/iWeb/ID_Studio/



Fais gaffe aux PNG, IE 6 les aime pas trop


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Fais gaffe aux PNG, IE 6 les aime pas trop



J'y ai pensé, c'est pour ça que je teste chez des amis en ce moment


----------



## veantfrais (3 Mars 2007)

Je sais que c'est pas très pro mais moi je préfère laisser une incompatibilité explorer pour que nos cher voisin PCistes se mettent à utiliser de plus en plus firefox. Ce qui est à mon sens un gain pour tout le monde. Mais bon c'est sûr qu'un site pro ne peux pas trop se permettre ce genre de liberté (quoique)


----------



## tweek (3 Mars 2007)

veantfrais a dit:


> Je sais que c'est pas très pro mais moi je préfère laisser une incompatibilité explorer pour que nos cher voisin PCistes se mettent à utiliser de plus en plus firefox. Ce qui est à mon sens un gain pour tout le monde. Mais bon c'est sûr qu'un site pro ne peux pas trop se permettre ce genre de liberté (quoique)



Oui mais si ils ne connaissent pas d'autre navigateur ils vont te dire que le site est "pourri" et quand à passer sous Firefox que j'ai conseillé à pas mal de personnes de mon entourage, le "j'ai déjà un navigateur, je vois pas à quoi ca sert d'en avoir un autre" m'est souvent revenu dans la poire 



Triomphe Microsoft, le monde est à tes pieds...   ©LeConcombreMaske


----------



## BubbaGump (5 Mars 2007)

Elance a dit:


> Bon je me lance aussi... Avec iWeb j'ai fait un site orienté professionnel et non perso. Voici la chose
> http://www.mickaeltriquet.net
> 
> Elance



Il est bien propre ton site. En y regardant de + près, je me rends compte que chaque page affiche sont titre bref dans la fenêtre du navigateur. Par conséquent, tu n'as pas retouché le code html pour faire apparaître un titre de page plus long et différent de ta page nommée dans iWeb exemple du style : "nos tarifs de photographies". Tu y a pensé pour aider tes pages au référencement ?


----------



## BubbaGump (5 Mars 2007)

MrJo a dit:


> J'y vais de mon petit site
> http://joachim.vu.free.fr



l'est pas fait avec iWeb ton site ?


----------



## tweek (5 Mars 2007)

BubbaGump a dit:


> l'est pas fait avec iWeb ton site ?



eh non    <meta name="generator"
        content="RapidWeaver" />


----------



## veantfrais (5 Mars 2007)

Même sans aller dans le code j'avais deviné que c'était du rapid weaver

Elance, j'adhère à ton style. c'est fin, propre, agréable. bravo


----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Mars 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,  

Je viens de faire un sites iWeb, avec quelques photos de mon voyage aux &#201;tats-Unis cet hiver. Mais j'aurai voulu des conseils pour faire une galerie avec Simpleviewer, &#233;tant n&#233;ophite en la mati&#232;re&#8230; Bref vos conseils seront les bien venus.  

http://web.mac.com/fprieur/iWeb/USA%202007%20court/Bienvenue.html


----------



## mathieuuuu (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

je me suis également créé un site avec iWeb, mais mon gros problème, c'est d'arriver à y insérer un Dewplayer plutôt que le lecteur quicktime imposé par iWeb, qui alourdit encore une page déjà chargée, qui n'est pas très esthétique et qui, comme il est au premier plan, empêche les liens qui sont derrière de fonctionner. Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur!

http://www.mathieualvado.com


----------



## dupontrodo (15 Mars 2007)

Alors voici le site de mon groupe de musique que j'ai réalisé avec iWeb :

www.09squeal.com

Je vais faire des grosses modifs ce soir donc le site aura changé d'ici ce soir !


----------



## mOOnSlide (8 Avril 2007)

Voici le lein de mon site, je me suis essay&#233; &#224; IWEB :
Mac & Wii

Vivement qu'Iweb2 sorte   avec integration du flash et pour "corriger" quelques erreurs de jeunesse. Mais il est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal quand m&#234;me !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2007)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Voici le lein de mon site, je me suis essayé à IWEB :
> Mac & Wii
> 
> Vivement qu'Iweb2 sorte   avec integration du flash et pour "corriger" quelques erreurs de jeunesse. Mais il est déjà pas mal quand même !


Très réussi.  
Mais c'est quoi cet encadré vide entre "pratique" et "mail" ?


----------



## mOOnSlide (9 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi.
> Mais c'est quoi cet encadr&#233; vide entre "pratique" et "mail" ?



c'est comme indiqu&#233; sur le site "en construction" lol  
Je suis loin d'avoir fini le site.. il faut que je trouve plein de choses &#224; rajouter... et les id&#233;es sont bienvenues  


PS : merci iDuck pour le "tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2007)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> c'est comme indiqu&#233; sur le site "en construction" lol
> Je suis loin d'avoir fini le site.. il faut que je trouve plein de choses &#224; rajouter... et les id&#233;es sont bienvenues
> 
> 
> PS : merci iDuck pour le "tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi"


Rh&#226;&#226;&#226; ! J'avais pas vu. :rateau: 
Pour les id&#233;es : peut-&#234;tre une section test des jeux.


----------



## iSchamber (1 Mai 2007)

Après quelques mois de bidouillage, je vous présente mon nouveau site :
http://web.mac.com/ischamber

Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez, merci.


----------



## veantfrais (2 Mai 2007)

Pour moi ça marche. La page d'acceuil blog est un chouilla chargé mais là c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité (lol). Sinon le menu du haut ne marche pas quand on est sur la page d'acceuil du blog.

Petite question maintenant. Les bouts de code que tu implantes (pour la météo ou skype)  tu es obligé de les ré-implanter à chaque mise à jour du blog?


----------



## iSchamber (3 Mai 2007)

Veuillez cliquer sur une des ic&#244;nes de &#171; R&#233;ponse rapide &#187; dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la r&#233;ponse rapide.

Salut, en fait, j'utilise iWeb Enhancer. Je suis effectivement de le faire "tourner" &#224; chaque mise &#224; jour du blog ...

Merci pour le menu de navigation du haut : corrig&#233; !


----------



## The_Blitz (3 Mai 2007)

Où trouver des thèmes (gratuits) ?
Le tien ne fait pas partis du pack iWeb


----------



## iSchamber (3 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, en cherchant sur la toile tu trouves comment créer tes propres thèmes. Je sais qu'il y en a des payants. Pour ma part, j'utilise les thèmes d'origine. Je les modifie juste un peu, histoire de personnaliser mon site ...


----------



## moPod (3 Mai 2007)

Alors, je m'y met, et ca fait un momet mais c'est une belle occasion de faire parler de mon association.
Venez visiter notre site internet, enti&#232;rement fait sous iWeb...qui honn&#234;tement surprend tout le monde.

http://www.espoirdeveloppe.fr

Tout est expliqu&#233; dans les diff&#233;rentes rubriques !

moPod+


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2007)

moPod a dit:


> Alors, je m'y met, et ca fait un momet mais c'est une belle occasion de faire parler de mon association.
> Venez visiter notre site internet, entièrement fait sous iWeb...qui honnêtement surprend tout le monde.
> 
> http://www.espoirdeveloppe.fr
> ...


Bien vu !

(Attention aux _brides_ d'espoir)


----------



## puremorning_joh (4 Mai 2007)

Salutations !

Voici un site très instructif que j'ai créé bien évidemment avec iweb :

http://web.mac.com/joonooj/iWeb/chips


Et toujours mon premier site qui s'aggandi de jours en jours !

www.joonooj.com


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2007)

puremorning_joh a dit:


> Salutations !
> 
> Voici un site très instructif que j'ai créé bien évidemment avec iweb :
> 
> ...


Un peu de fraîcheur dans un monde de brutes.

Bravo pour la vidéo chips !

L'écran de mon PowerBook dégouiline de gras ! Beuark !

Qui a dit qu'iWeb était nul ?


----------



## tweek (4 Mai 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Qui a dit qu'iWeb &#233;tait nul ?



'faut avouer que le code g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; est d&#233;gueulasse pas tr&#232;s propre quand meme


----------



## babeuf (7 Mai 2007)

Question bête d'un débutant sous iweb... je n'arrive pas à trouver comment prévisualiser mon site avant de le mettre en ligne.

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2007)

Y a rien a pr&#233;visualiser, ce que tu as a l'&#233;cran sera sur ton site.
Au pire, fait une publication dans un dossier et ouvre le site dans safari.


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2007)

gwen a tout dit.
Si tu es abonné à   .Mac   la meilleure façon de prévisualiser est de publier le site sur ton compte et de le modifier ensuite. Quand une page est modifiée, fais Publier (seule la page modifiée est publiée) au lieu de Tout publier, plus rapide. Consulte Aide iWeb.


----------



## wojtko (8 Mai 2007)

Je cherche comment faire pour mettre sur un site (page de groupe ou non) mon carnet d'adresses, modifiable et enrichissable par tous les membre d'un groupe (ajouter des noms et leurs coordonnées) ?
Je ne trouve pas sur iweb la possibilité de faire ce genre de liste, d'exporter des contacts de mon carnet, de gere l'ordre alphabétique ?
Comment faire pour partager avec mon groupe différentes adresses en dehors du dépot de fichier ?
Merci de me repondre, je ne peux pas editer mon site a cause de cette rubrique que je ne peux pas creer.


----------



## wojtko (8 Mai 2007)

B onjour a vous tous, je m'appelle wojtko et suis un néophite en disussion sur forum et en iweb.
Je cherche comment faire pour mettre sur un site (page de groupe ou non) mon carnet d'adresses, modifiable et enrichissable par tous les membre d'un groupe (ajouter des noms et leurs coordonnées) ?
Je ne trouve pas sur iweb la possibilité de faire ce genre de liste, d'exporter des contacts de mon carnet, de gere l'ordre alphabétique ?
Comment faire pour partager avec mon groupe différentes adresses en dehors du dépot de fichier ?
Merci de me repondre, je ne peux pas editer mon site a cause de cette rubrique que je ne peux pas creer.

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## fredintosh (8 Mai 2007)

L&#224;, je crois que tu en demandes un peu trop &#224; iWeb...


----------



## iSchamber (8 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, c'est une bonne question, mais je ne crois pas que cette option existe dans iWeb. C'est un peu trop "compliqué" pour un logiciel comme ça. Il est conçu pour tout type d'utilisateur, mais surtout pour néophite (ce n'est pas péjoratif) ...

Cordialement, iSchamber


----------



## wojtko (8 Mai 2007)

Cela doit bien exister de mettre en ligne ses contact et les enrechirir avec d'utres personnes...
Un logiciel spécial ?
Un blog ?


----------



## wojtko (8 Mai 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> Bonjour, c'est une bonne question, mais je ne crois pas que cette option existe dans iWeb. C'est un peu trop "compliqué" pour un logiciel comme ça. Il est conçu pour tout type d'utilisateur, mais surtout pour néophite (ce n'est pas péjoratif) ...
> 
> Cordialement, iSchamber


j'apprends en m&#234;me temps a me servir du forum !! donc, merci d&#233;j&#224; pour cette r&#233;ponse...
Existe-t'il un site sp&#233;cial avec lequel je pourrais faire le lien.
Cela doit bien exister de pouvoir metre en ligne ses contact et echanger avec d'autres personnes ?


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2007)

Si tu es abonné à .Mac ainsi que tes contacts, vois Synchronisation dans Aide de Carnet d'adresse. Alors iWeb est inutile.


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2007)

Je soumets à vos critiques mon site de téléphonie mobile.. :rose: 

www.thinksmartshop.com


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je soumets à vos critiques mon site de téléphonie mobile.. :rose:
> 
> www.thinksmartshop.com


Impeccable, simple, clair, net.

La rédaction des textes doit être de la même qualité :

_Série Coquillage, élégants et performants, ces mobiles agréables et design, vous enchanteront au quotidien._
("au quotidien" inutile)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je soumets à vos critiques mon site de téléphonie mobile.. :rose:
> 
> www.thinksmartshop.com


Très bien.  

Il y a juste une faute de frappe pas très vendeuse ici ("baise de prix") :rateau:   

EDIT : au fait, tant que tu y es, ajoute un test de résistance des mobiles à une chute  accidentelle dans la cuvette des WC.  
Je demande bien comment j'ai eu cette idée.      


Quant à moi, je viens d'ajouter un blog consacré aux infos amusantes, inspiré des fils "Actualités amusantes ou pas" de ce forum. Bon pour l'instant il n'y a qu'un seul article. Mais ce n'est qu'un début.


----------



## iSchamber (20 Mai 2007)

J'ai changé d'éditeur de site. Après avoir utilisé iWeb (http://web.mac.com/ischamber/) je me suis mis à RapidWeaver.

Voici un aperçu de mon nouveau site, pas complet encore, mais j'y travaille !!

C'est par ici : Un Site Mac De Plus


----------



## tweek (21 Mai 2007)

iSchamber a dit:


> J'ai changé d'éditeur de site. Après avoir utilisé iWeb (http://web.mac.com/ischamber/) je me suis mis à RapidWeaver.
> 
> Voici un aperçu de mon nouveau site, pas complet encore, mais j'y travaille !!
> 
> C'est par ici : Un Site Mac De Plus



On va y arriver iSchamber. :rateau:   c'est par ici pour la critique. 

Là, c'est uniquement iWeb


----------



## La mouette (22 Mai 2007)

Petite question: comment mettre des fichiers à télécharger directement sur iWeb ?


----------



## iSchamber (22 Mai 2007)

Il suffit des les glisser sur tes pages ... ou bien de créer dans l'inspecteur un lien "vers un fichier" ..


----------



## La mouette (22 Mai 2007)

Merci, j'ai dû manqué un chapitre hier soir :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

J'ai créé une section "sonneries mp3", qui n'en comporte qu'une seule pour l'instant. Mais j'ai un souci avec le fichier audio. Dans iWeb, j'ai au-dessus de la barre de lecture un encadré "Glissez une illustration ici" (comme dans iTunes). Si je ne mets rien, ça fait un grand blanc dans ma page web. Mais moi, je ne voudrais avoir que la barre de lecture. J'ai provisoirement contourné le problème en couvrant la zone avec un encadré mais cette solution ne me satisfait pas. N'y aurait-il pas moyen de ne conserver que la barre de lecture ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2007)

Tu peux diminuer la taille du blanc en conservant la largeur de la barre de lecture en supprimant l'obligation "garder les proportions de l'image... c'est pas génial mais tu as déjà moins de blanc


----------



## Zyrol (7 Juin 2007)

Hello,

Voici mon site fait avec iWeb. J'avais mon site perso avant avec RapidWeaver, mais je trouve que iWeb permet de faire des trucs vraiment classe trés facilement.

http://loris.minvielle.free.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu peux diminuer la taille du blanc en conservant la largeur de la barre de lecture en supprimant l'obligation "garder les proportions de l'image... c'est pas génial mais tu as déjà moins de blanc


Merci. Je vais voir ça.


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2007)

Sinon avec iWebmore : http://iwebmore.ctrl-j.eu/iWebMore.html

<BODY><object type="audio/mpeg" data="/scripts/sons/4.mp3" height="0" width="0">
<param name="filename" value="/scripts/sons/4.mp3" />
<param name="autostart" value="true" />
<param name="loop" value="true" />
</object></BODY> 

Pour iWebmore le code doit être entre < @:>


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Sinon avec iWebmore : http://iwebmore.ctrl-j.eu/iWebMore.html
> 
> <BODY><object type="audio/mpeg" data="/scripts/sons/4.mp3" height="0" width="0">
> <param name="filename" value="/scripts/sons/4.mp3" />
> ...


Encore merci. Mais je crois que je vais m'en tenir pour l'instant à la première solution.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2007)

Nouvelle question : connaîtriez-vous des logiciels pour Windows, de préférence gratuits, qui permettent comme iWeb de publier dans un dossier ? 

Oui je sais : on n'est pas sur un forum PC. :rose: Mais sur PC, ils ne connaissent pas iWeb. :rateau:


----------



## tweek (8 Juin 2007)

Une ptite page perso.


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Nouvelle question : conna&#238;triez-vous des logiciels pour Windows, de pr&#233;f&#233;rence gratuits, qui permettent comme iWeb de publier dans un dossier ?
> 
> Oui je sais : on n'est pas sur un forum PC. :rose: Mais sur PC, ils ne connaissent pas iWeb. :rateau:



Un amis m'as pos&#233; la m&#234;me question suite a ma demo de iWeb et il a rajout&#233;. Et sous Linux... Apr&#232;s, je lui ai conseill&#233; d'acheter un Mac car la j'avouais mon inculture &#224; ce niveau la


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Un amis m'as pos&#233; la m&#234;me question suite a ma demo de iWeb et il a rajout&#233;. Et sous Linux... Apr&#232;s, je lui ai conseill&#233; d'acheter un Mac car la j'avouais mon inculture &#224; ce niveau la


Ben moi, je teste la cr&#233;ation de page web avec NVU sous Windows dans l'&#233;cole o&#249; je travaille. Mais NVU est moins pratique qu'iWeb et j'ai des soucis de transfert de fichiers vers lesquels j'ai mis des liens.
Merci quand m&#234;me pour ta r&#233;ponse.


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2007)

NVU a vraiment une philosophie diff&#233;rente. Tu pars un site de Z&#233;ro contrairement &#224; iWeb. Je mettrait NVU dans la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie que Golive ou Dreamweaver en moins cher et plus basic.

Sur Mac, il y a bien sur iWeb, mais aussi RapideWaver et Sandvox. Du coup &#231;a doit bien exister sur PC ce genre d'&#233;diteurs non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> NVU a vraiment une philosophie différente. Tu pars un site de Zéro contrairement à iWeb. Je mettrait NVU dans la même catégorie que Golive ou Dreamweaver en moins cher et plus basic.
> 
> Sur Mac, il y a bien sur iWeb, mais aussi RapideWaver et Sandvox. Du coup ça doit bien exister sur PC ce genre d'éditeurs non?


J'en ai testé plusieurs mais ils ne sont vraiment pas terribles. Parfois, rien que l'interface te donne envie d'aller voir ailleurs.


----------



## fredfish (10 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; vous,
Voici donc la derni&#232;re &#233;volution de mon site sur iWeb suite au travaux de transformation de notre nouvelle maison...

http://www.elfbi.com/Elfbi%27s%20house/Elfbi%27s%20house.html

Et la mise &#224; jour de la pr&#233;sentation de mon syst&#232;me...

http://www.elfbi.com/44EF743E-98E7-11DA-87C3-000A95A8CC04/D9B2DE14-98E0-11DA-87C3-000A95A8CC04.html

Pr&#233;sent&#233; par iWeb et galerie via Adobe LightRoom. (Gallerie en Flash et en HTML)

Deux logiciels et que du bonheur.


ps : Je fait aussi cette intervention pour partager avec vous le site d'un ami graphiste (3D et site fait part ses soins)...

http://www.artcore.be/

C'est un peu HS mais cela en vaut la peine.

Bonne lecture &#224; vous,
Fr&#233;d&#233;ric.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2007)

fredfish a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; vous,
> Voici donc la derni&#232;re &#233;volution de mon site sur iWeb suite au travaux de transformation de notre nouvelle maison...
> 
> http://www.elfbi.com/Elfbi%27s%20house/Elfbi%27s%20house.html
> ...


Gros travaux, dis donc.  

Pour le site de ton ami, je ne suis pas fan de l'image de la demoiselle qui "clignote" quand on change de page : je trouve que &#231;a devient vite p&#233;nible. Et je n'ose imaginer ce que doit donner la navigation sur son site, bien sympa quand m&#234;me, avec une connexion bas d&#233;bit.


----------



## fredfish (11 Juin 2007)

Merci iDuck,

et la suite,

J'aimerais via un petit forum que j'ai lié à mon site faire une petite base de données autour de la marque B&W.
Si cela vous dit de participer, c'est ici...

http://www.elfbi.com/phpBB2/index.php

D'avance merci,
Frédéric.


----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2007)

J'ai mis mon site à jour, avec une section Apple ( en fait si vous avez des soft, idées etc...)

www.thinksmartshop.com


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai mis mon site à jour, avec une section Apple ( en fait si vous avez des soft, idées etc...)
> 
> www.thinksmartshop.com


Au poil, mais c'est dommage d'atterrir sur Price Minister...


----------



## tweek (12 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai mis mon site à jour, avec une section Apple ( en fait si vous avez des soft, idées etc...)
> 
> www.thinksmartshop.com



Bon bon bon, ça avance là! T'as viré la grosse ombre sous le header, c'est bien plus propre


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2007)

En tout cas, ça demande du travail  

Je trouve que cela ralenti pas mal, arrivé à un nombres de pages. Je suis à 153 et la page d'accueil commence à mettre un certain temps à ouvrir.

Y a -t-il un programme pour optimiser le contenu de son site, pour le rendre plus fluide ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2007)

section Apple revue: http://www.thinksmartshop.com/Apple.html


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour!

voici notre tout nouveau site ouèbe de nous...
consacré...ànous avec photos et articles, musique...et une partie appelé à se développer sur la Parole de Dieu (ce n'est pas un gros mot)


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> voici notre tout nouveau site ou&#232;be de nous...
> consacr&#233;...&#224;nous avec photos et articles, musique...et une partie appel&#233; &#224; se d&#233;velopper sur la Parole de Dieu (ce n'est pas un gros mot)


Bravo pour ce petit coup d'air frais !

 

iWeb est bien utilis&#233;, ce logiciel a vraiment de quoi plaire aux amateurs.

(...attention aux dents ac&#233;r&#233;*e*s du jury)


----------



## tweek (13 Juin 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> voici notre tout nouveau site ouèbe de nous...
> consacré...ànous avec photos et articles, musique...et une partie appelé à se développer sur la Parole de Dieu (ce n'est pas un gros mot)



Ouf, vive le haut débit.


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Juin 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Bravo pour ce petit coup d'air frais !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci !

(c'est corrigé!)


----------



## manart (13 Juin 2007)

Deux petits sites réalisés pour des clients fauchés désireux d'avoir une vitrine sur le web:

www.captaintransport.com
www.airporttaxi95.com

Par contre comment peux on optimiser le temps de chargement des sites, malgrès avoir réduit la taille des photos c'est toujours aussi lent !


----------



## jb_jb_fr (14 Juin 2007)

Bonjour

A mon tour de mettre mon site : http://brigaudj.perso.cegetel.net/MonSite/Index.html

Voila. iWeb, c'est bien, mais pas si rapide que ca.
J'y ai passé du temps dessus, et c'est pas fini.

Et puis un autre reproche à iWeb: Il ne remplace pas les lettre accentué par des token W3C. J'ai donc fait un petit soft qui traite toutes mes pages HTML pour corriger cela.
Ainsi, mon site est W3C compatible (enfin je l'espère)

Jacques


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)

jb_jb_fr a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> A mon tour de mettre mon site : http://brigaudj.perso.cegetel.net/MonSite/Index.html
> 
> ...



Sinon, y'a RapidWeaver, hein. 

Sympa le site, mais y'a une faute monstrueuse en pas de la page d'accueil: "Modifier *é* le 29 Avril 2007"


----------



## jb_jb_fr (15 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y'a RapidWeaver, hein.
> 
> Sympa le site, mais y'a une faute monstrueuse en pas de la page d'accueil: "Modifier *é* le 29 Avril 2007"



Argh, je l'ai oubliée celle la.

Mince  Merci pour l'info!

Edit apres:
 C'est bon, c'est corrigé, même sur les autres pages


----------



## La mouette (24 Juin 2007)

Y a-t-il une idée simple pour mettre les nouvelles entrées de son blog en page de garde, si cette page d'accueil n'est pas le blog ?


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2007)

non à mon avis, la meilleure solution c'est que ta page d'accueil soit un blog
sinon, faudra faire les liens à la mano...


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2007)

Mais ta question est intéressante car elle met en avant le défaut principal d'iWeb, à savoir que l'on est prisonnier de l'architecture choisie initialement, y compris le style. 
Sinon, le produit reste d'une ludicité extrême pour qui veut faire simple et rapide, sans passer par les éditeurs classiques


----------



## La mouette (24 Juin 2007)

Je partage ton avis..

Seulement pour apprécier pleinement iWeb, il ne faut pas l'utiliser pleinement, car les limitations  deviennent vite des défauts très frustrantes..

Bref c'est bien, mais il ne faut pas oublier que ce n'est que pour un usage simple.
J'utilise iComment, et iWebMore pour rajouter des fonctionnalités,


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2007)

Bon et bien la seul façon que j'ai trouvé est de mettre les titre manuellement..

Le site


----------



## vleroy (28 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon et bien la seul façon que j'ai trouvé est de mettre les titre manuellement..
> 
> Le site



pas mal pour un site fait avec iweb (très bien même )


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2007)

Merci  

Je commence à en connaître tout les recoins de ce logiciel..vivement que iWeb 2.0 sorte, si il sort un jour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon et bien la seul façon que j'ai trouvé est de mettre les titre manuellement..
> 
> Le site


Très bien le blog.


----------



## PER180H (29 Juin 2007)

Voici mon site fait avec iWeb
http://chocard.free.fr
C'est sobre, mais bon.. je ne suis pas webdesigner. Et avant, ca ressemblait à ça : 
http://chocard.free.fr/accueil.html
:rateau:


----------



## aned (1 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous

C'est en regardant vos oeuvres, que je me suis lancé...
Mais je n'arrive pas terminer le site, ci-joint :

http://web.mac.com/blocmemo/

puisque *je n'arrive pas enregistre mes modifs.*
Il n'a pas aimé une de mes image (jpeg) tres leger,
alors que je l'ai effacé et retiré de mon DD,
malgre toutes recherches, il me signale toujours...
j'ai meme vider sur le serveur
J'ai beau reinstalle le programme, rien ny fait.
Quelqu'un a t il  une idee, ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Voici mon site fait avec iWeb
> http://chocard.free.fr
> C'est sobre, mais bon.. je ne suis pas webdesigner.


Très sympa.  

Juste une remarque. Dans iWeb, tu devrais désactiver l'affichage de la page dans le menu de navigation de toutes les pages de la section "Montagne" et ne garder donc dans ce menu que la page "bienvenue" et la page "Montagne". Pour les autres, puisque tu as judicieusement placé un bouton de retour à "Montagne" sur les pages, ça ne sert à rien de les avoir dans le menu de navigation.


----------



## PER180H (2 Juillet 2007)

Ben merci.

J'ai vraiment fait ça vite fait (enfin... les photos et textes étaient déjà sur l'ancien site).
C'est la magie iWeb


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Voici mon site fait avec iWeb
> http://chocard.free.fr
> C'est sobre, mais bon.. je ne suis pas webdesigner. Et avant, ca ressemblait à ça :
> http://chocard.free.fr/accueil.html
> :rateau:


Sympa le site.
iWeb épargne bien de la fatigue.

(Une balade n'est pas une ballade    )


----------



## francoisfrancoi (3 Juillet 2007)

Voici un site pro que je viens de terminer avec iweb pour une marque de surfwear ecolo, qu'est ce que vous en pensez.

www.goreng.fr ou www.gorengfairtrade.com


Francois


----------



## La mouette (3 Juillet 2007)

J'aime beaucoup, beau boulot


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

francoisfrancoi a dit:


> Voici un site pro que je viens de terminer avec iweb pour une marque de surfwear ecolo, qu'est ce que vous en pensez.
> 
> www.goreng.fr ou www.gorengfairtrade.com
> 
> ...



Je me disais bien que c'&#233;tait long &#224; charger : 5.85 Mo. :mouais: S&#251;rement le fichier quicktime en bas de page. 

Et puis faire un site pro avec iweb : non.


----------



## francoisfrancoi (3 Juillet 2007)

Pourqoui ne pas faire un site pro avec iweb?
Me conseillez vous d'enlevez le fichier quicktime ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

francoisfrancoi a dit:


> Pourqoui ne pas faire un site pro avec iweb?
> Me conseillez vous d'enlevez le fichier quicktime ?



Ben iweb ce n'est pas du tout un programme professionnel, c'est bon pour mettre les photos de vacances sur le web ou cr&#233;er un blog ou un podcast mais pas plus. Pour faire un site pro (et m&#234;me non pro), il faut se munir d'un &#233;diteur de texte et conna&#238;tre quelques techniques :  D&#233;velopper avec les standards Web : Recommandations et conseils pratiques



*Edit :* Sinon, mais &#231;a ne dispense pas de connaitre les techniques de base, il y a les cms comme osommerce.


----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben iweb ce n'est pas du tout un programme professionnel, c'est bon pour mettre les photos de vacances sur le web ou créer un blog ou un podcast mais pas plus. Pour faire un site pro (et même non pro), il faut se munir d'un éditeur de texte et connaître quelques techniques :  Développer avec les standards Web : Recommandations et conseils pratiques
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit :* Sinon, mais ça ne dispense pas de connaitre les techniques de base, il y a les cms comme osommerce.



Dans le principe t'as raison maintenant en dehors de l'intro musicale de la page d'accueil, le résultat est très professionnel. Bravo Francoifrancois


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Edit :* Sinon, mais ça ne dispense pas de connaitre les techniques de base, il y a les cms comme osommerce.



Je mélange les deux


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Juillet 2007)

salut les jeunes,
vous savez comment on peut accéder à l'édition de son site web et récupérer donc tout ce qui a été édité depuis un autre iweb d'un autre ordi???
merci...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> salut les jeunes,
> vous savez comment on peut accéder à l'édition de son site web et récupérer donc tout ce qui a été édité depuis un autre iweb d'un autre ordi???
> merci...


Il faut copier le fichier Domain au même endroit sur l'autre Mac.


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il faut copier le fichier Domain au même endroit sur l'autre Mac.




et m..... et si j'ai réinstallé le système sans copier ce fameux fichier???
le site est cuit?
je peux plus rien éditer alors???
je croyais que mon adresse .mac suffirait


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

Non ça ne suffit pas, et même il faut copier tout le fichier iWeb qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque-> application support pour que tu puisses ensuite y accéder, pour continuer à le faire évoluer


----------



## La mouette (8 Juillet 2007)

J'ai remanié mon site: ici


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2007)

le site est toujours aussi bien, seul petit bémol, tes boutons sont un peu gros (enfin c'est un avis esthétique)


----------



## PER180H (8 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> (Une balade n'est pas une ballade    )




Ptaing  Une erreur qui se bal(l)ade sur le site depuis plusieurs années.
J'ai corrigé :love:


----------



## fwedo (11 Juillet 2007)

salut la mouette.
Sous IE (ouuuuhhh, je sais) j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un pb entre le bouton coming soon et sms...?  mais c'est peut &#234;tre que chez moi ?

sinon, nickel, j'aime bien l'est&#233;thique


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

Je vais voir ça, j'ai viré IE..mais je vais voir ça . Merci pour ta remarque


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2007)

J'ai modifi&#233; le look de certaines pages de mon site (voir par exemple ici et ici).
J'ai remplac&#233; les encadr&#233;s graphiques par un bandeau bleu.
J'ai mis des effets d'ombres sur des titres.
J'ai modifi&#233; les boutons de retour &#224; d'autres pages en rempla&#231;ant le cadre rectangulaire simple par un cadre rectangulaire arrondi. J'ai &#233;galement r&#233;duit le cadre en hauteur.

Votre avis ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

Franchement je le trouve simple d'utilisation, clair et précis 
Sinon je viens de créer le mien aujourd'hui même, c'est un essai içi
Merci de vos remarques


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Franchement je le trouve simple d'utilisation, clair et précis
> Sinon je viens de créer le mien aujourd'hui même, c'est un essai içi
> Merci de vos remarques


Pour un essai, il est très réussi.  
Il y a juste les encadrés qui se chevauchent les uns sur les autres sur la page d'accueil que je ne trouve pas top.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2007)

C'est un essai et un parti pris esthetique sujet à discussion  
Je suis entrain de faire un sondage dans mon entourage
Résultat: 4 pour et  3 contre
J'ai également mis des mots de passe sur deux liens avec renvoi à la page par un lien image. Merci des autres commentaire. (merci iDuck)


----------



## Doryphore (15 Juillet 2007)

Magnifiques réalisations, je traine sur le topic depuis ce matin, il y'a vraiment des belles choses.

Je suis en train de me faire un site sous iWeb, il y'a juste une petite question que je me pose avant de finaliser tout ça : quand on met une page blog, il faut tout réuploader à chaque fois, ou on peut réuploader juste une partie du site ? laquelle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2007)

Doryphore a dit:


> Magnifiques réalisations, je traine sur le topic depuis ce matin, il y'a vraiment des belles choses.
> 
> Je suis en train de me faire un site sous iWeb, il y'a juste une petite question que je me pose avant de finaliser tout ça : quand on met une page blog, il faut tout réuploader à chaque fois, ou on peut réuploader juste une partie du site ? laquelle ?


Pour ma part j'utilise Fire FTP pour mettre mon site en ligne (chez Free). Quand je fais la mise à jour d'une page, je retransfère le fichier html et le dossier de cette page. Il n'y a que pour les blogs qu'il n'y a qu'un dossier.


----------



## Doryphore (15 Juillet 2007)

Ok merci  Je vais peaufiner tout &#231;a, et hop mise en ligne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2007)

Doryphore a dit:


> Ok merci  Je vais peaufiner tout ça, et hop mise en ligne


On attend ça avec impatience.


----------



## béné (15 Juillet 2007)

francoisfrancoi a dit:


> Voici un site pro que je viens de terminer avec iweb pour une marque de surfwear ecolo, qu'est ce que vous en pensez.
> 
> www.goreng.fr ou www.gorengfairtrade.com
> 
> ...




tres sympa ton site...la zik est cool aussi!!!!!


----------



## Doryphore (15 Juillet 2007)

Argh je gal&#232;re pour ajouter les commentaires, j'ai coch&#233; la case, mais quand je le publie sur la page web on ne voit pas le lien "ajouter un commentaire" :/

Edit : argh en fait j'ai compris, il faut obligatoirement un compte .mac pour pouvoir activer les commentaires. Cool :/ Pas vraiment top de devoir payer 99$ pour une fonction basique au niveau blogging.

Bon, en attendant, mon d&#233;but de blog est ici : http://mangepatate.free.fr


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2007)

Doryphore a dit:


> Magnifiques réalisations, je traine sur le topic depuis ce matin, il y'a vraiment des belles choses.
> 
> Je suis en train de me faire un site sous iWeb, il y'a juste une petite question que je me pose avant de finaliser tout ça : quand on met une page blog, il faut tout réuploader à chaque fois, ou on peut réuploader juste une partie du site ? laquelle ?


Dans l'organiseur de sites (colonne de gauche) de iWeb, l'entrée que tu as ajoutée ou modifiée apparait en rouge.
Il suffit d'aller dans le menu Fichier et sélectionner *Publier sur .Mac"* si tu es sur .Mac.  Seule l'entrée modifiée sera publiée. Rapide.
Tout publier publie tout


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Franchement pour un début c'est sympa. Mais c'est vrai que ça preds quand même pas mal de temps!!!
Sinon, savez-vous s'il est possible de changer la couleur de sélection d'une page. Sur le mien c'est rouge vermeille et j'aimerais le mettre en orange rouille comme mes titres mais pas moyen de trouver. Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Franchement pour un début c'est sympa. Mais c'est vrai que ça preds quand même pas mal de temps!!!
> Sinon, savez-vous s'il est possible de changer la couleur de sélection d'une page. Sur le mien c'est rouge vermeille et j'aimerais le mettre en orange rouille comme mes titres mais pas moyen de trouver. Merci


Tu peux me dire comment tu as fait pour l'avoir rouge vermeil ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu peux me dire comment tu as fait pour l'avoir rouge vermeil ?


En faite je sais pas. C'est pas la couleur par default? Sur ton site la couleur de ta police est grise et qu'en passe dessus pour acceder à la page la couleur s'assombrie en noir. Sur le mien elle devient rouge et je sais pas pourquoi et j'arrive toujours pas à changer même en selectionnant le mot et en bidouillant dans l'inspecteur!!
Merci pour vos aides


----------



## Skeud (16 Juillet 2007)

je n'ai pas de mac alors pour l'instant pas d'iWeb donc je me contente de regarder vos créations donc continuer à les faire partager!!!

si possible, personne n'a de site iweb avec comme thèmes quelque chose se rapportant au canada??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Apparament les couleurs des mots avec les liens changent en fonction du thème choisis. Rouge pour le "moderne", noir pour le "blanc" ect...
Sinon toujours pas d'idée pour changer la couleur!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Apparament les couleurs des mots avec les liens changent en fonction du thème choisis. Rouge pour le "moderne", noir pour le "blanc" ect...
> Sinon toujours pas d'idée pour changer la couleur!!!!!


Ben, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit possible... à moins de changer de thème. :rateau:


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit possible... à moins de changer de thème. :rateau:


Idem kifkif !

Difficulté contournée sur la page d'accueil de loustic en utilisant des figures. Mais ce n'est pas terrible !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Franchement je comprends pas trop pourquoi, c'est pourtant une manip simple, juste changer de couleur  Des fois iweb me surprend vraiment, il est capable de faire un truc un peu près sérieux sans rien connaitre en html avec des commmande assez complexe et pour ça NADA.
Je suis passé à l'applestore et j'en ai profiter pour demander ce petit détail et on m'a répondu qu'effectivement il était impossible à moins de rajouter un code....(je vous avoue que là, j'ai décrocher... )
Si une personne connait un moyen secret, je suis toujours preneur


----------



## nath77 (20 Juillet 2007)

Voil&#224; le mien...

http://web.mac.com/nath77


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2007)

nath77 a dit:


> Voilà le mien...
> 
> http://web.mac.com/nath77


Très sympa. 

Mais chez moi, les vidéos ne marchent pas. :rose:


----------



## tweek (21 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Très sympa.
> 
> Mais chez moi, les vidéos ne marchent pas. :rose:



Pareil, le format ne doit pas être reconnu par le plug-in Quicktime.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

Geek or not geek, it is the question? 
Sinon, il est sympa, mais les vid&#233;o (toutes essay&#233;es) ne marchent pas quoiqu'on fasse.
ps: le lien pour les stikers ne marche pas quand on est sur la page de l'info par contre sur la page des news le lien marche


----------



## nath77 (21 Juillet 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Geek or not geek, it is the question?
> 
> ps: le lien pour les stikers ne marche pas quand on est sur la page de l'info par contre sur la page des news le lien marche



comment c'est possible, &#231;a?


sinon, crotte pour les vid&#233;os, chez moi &#231;a fonctionnait donc je me suis pas casser la t&#234;te:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2007)

nath77 a dit:


> comment c'est possible, ça?
> 
> 
> sinon, crotte pour les vidéos, chez moi ça fonctionnait donc je me suis pas casser la tête:rose:


Elles sont dans quel format tes vidéos ?


----------



## nath77 (21 Juillet 2007)

flv, ce sont des r&#233;cup youtube ou autre (y'a le lien direct vers la vid&#233;o, &#233;galement)


----------



## tweek (22 Juillet 2007)

nath77 a dit:


> flv, ce sont des récup youtube ou autre (y'a le lien direct vers la vidéo, également)



Ce qui expliquerai le problème.

Je ne sais pas si iWeb accepte d'entrer du flash, et je ne crois pas que quicktime lise le flash.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2007)

nath77 a dit:


> flv, ce sont des récup youtube ou autre (y'a le lien direct vers la vidéo, également)


Si tu as récupéré le fichier sur ton disque dur, convertis-le en MP4 avec iSquint. Et mets le fichier obtenu dans ton site. Et là, ça marchera.


----------



## monvilain (22 Juillet 2007)

Hop mon site

Ap^rés DREAMWEAVER &  RAPIDWEAVER, j'utilise IWEB..Limité mais si rapide...


----------



## Alfoo (27 Juillet 2007)

Salut la foule !

Voila mon site iweb. Mise en page bateau, &#224; partir d'un rouleau iPhoto.

http://iberdah.free.fr

logiciel simplissime, puis le rendu au final etonne toute ma famille 
Y a t il un moyen simple de mettre des vid&#233;os FLV ?


----------



## monvilain (27 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Très sympa
> 
> Mais "SAM_1102_04-07.jpg", c'est pas génial comme nom de photo.



c'est vrai....hop corrigé et remis à jour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut la foule !
> 
> Voila mon site iweb. Mise en page bateau, à partir d'un rouleau iPhoto.
> 
> ...


Quelle est mignonne la petite ! :love: 

Site très sympa mais même remarque qu'à jeancharleslast pour les noms de photo.  

Et pour les vidéos flv, il faut les reconvertir en MP4 et tu les mets dans ton site.



jeancharleslast a dit:


> c'est vrai....hop corrigé et remis à jour


Beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Alfoo (30 Juillet 2007)

merci iDuck pour tes conseils.
Pour les noms de photos tu peux tout simplement les retirer n'est ce pas ?
(j'ecris d'un PC l&#224; et c'est peu comode...  )


----------



## nath77 (11 Août 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Geek or not geek, it is the question?
> Sinon, il est sympa, mais les vidéo (toutes essayées) ne marchent pas quoiqu'on fasse.
> ps: le lien pour les stikers ne marche pas quand on est sur la page de l'info par contre sur la page des news le lien marche



Problème résolu grâce à iWeb 8.0


----------



## dolkychess (14 Août 2007)

Voici le mien.
www.deuxilsaelle.com

Par contre, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi dans ma page livre d'or, les commentaires ne s'affichent pas ( disons 0 commentaires ou ajouter un commentaire...). Pourtant j'ai bien cocher la case autoriser les commentaires et sur ma page dans iweb il affiche 0 commentaire...

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2007)

dolkychess a dit:


> Voici le mien.
> www.deuxilsaelle.com
> 
> Par contre, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi dans ma page livre d'or, les commentaires ne s'affichent pas ( disons 0 commentaires ou ajouter un commentaire...). Pourtant j'ai bien cocher la case autoriser les commentaires et sur ma page dans iweb il affiche 0 commentaire...
> ...


Très sympa 

Pour tes problèmes de commentaires, la réponse est simple : les commentaires ne marchent que si le site est publié sur .Mac, ce qui n'est apparemment pas ton cas.



Quant au mien, il est en cours de transformation. Je remplace la barre de navigation d'iWeb par une barre faite maison.  

Et dire que je serai peut-être obligé de tout refaire lorsque je serai passé à iWeb '08 :afraid:  :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)

dolkychess a dit:


> Voici le mien.
> www.deuxilsaelle.com



Très simple, très pur, j'aime bien


----------



## dolkychess (14 Août 2007)

Y'a t il un moyen pour permettre au gens de laisser des commentaires mais en ne publiant pas sur .mac? Par exemple, on peut feinter pour le diaporama. On peut avoir le beau du .mac en publiant autre part. Y'a des très bons tutos qui l'expliquent.


Merci beaucoup. Je suis content que les gens apprécient.


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2007)

T'as un lien ?


----------



## dolkychess (14 Août 2007)

Tu peux voir mon diaporama sur mes pages photos qui montre ce que ça donne. C'est un diaporama en fond noir.

Voilà une des adresses où j'ai trouvé le truc.
http://fendt.nom.fr/v2/slideshow/Bienvenue.html

Il faut recopier le fichier et non le déplacer!
Voilà


Une idée pour les commentaires?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2007)

dolkychess a dit:


> Tu peux voir mon diaporama sur mes pages photos qui montre ce que ça donne. C'est un diaporama en fond noir.
> 
> Voilà une des adresses où j'ai trouvé le truc.
> http://fendt.nom.fr/v2/slideshow/Bienvenue.html
> ...


Pour les commentaires, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une solution qui permettrait de les utiliser ailleurs que sur .Mac.


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2007)

Il y a *iComment*, mais il ne fonctionne plus sous iWeb '08


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il y a *iComment*, mais il ne fonctionne plus sous iWeb '08


S'il n'y avait que ça qui ne marche pas dans iWeb '08     


Au fait, je crois que j'ai trouvé une solution pour changer la couleur des liens dans la barre de navigation. Il suffit de désactiver l'affichage de cette barre, descendre le trait de séparation et le reste en-dessous et mettre des zones de textes pour les liens (qui remplacent donc le texte de la barre de navigation). Et au lieu de sélectionner le texte lui-même comme lien vers la nouvelle page, vous sélectionnez la zone de texte. Comme ça, vous pouvez mettre le texte de la couleur que vous voulez. 
J'ai fait ce genre de choses sur mon site.


----------



## Joelaloose (17 Août 2007)

Mise à jour du design de mon site (http://www.nicoweb.info) et passage à Iweb '08


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Merci iduck pour la combine des couleurs. C'est un peu galère mais ça marche... 
Sinon il est sympa tn site Joelaloose mais il y a des petits problèmes de mises en pages et des liens inexistants (galerie de photo pour la chat (mignon))


----------



## claudederio (19 Août 2007)

Oui bien sur , pour effacer " créer sur un mac " il te suffit de cliquer dessus et d'effacer


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

Maquette de site (professionnel) réalisé entièrement sur iWeb avec les diverses nouvelles fonctionnalités. Je l'ai hébergé ailleurs que sur .Mac (qui est d'une lenteur... ) mais sur un OSXserveur (ah ben oui )
Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2007)

J'aime bien c'est propre et rigoureux ( comme les ingénieurs ) .
Je trouve par contre que cela fait trop " Mac" . C'est trop formaté avec la barre des menus au dessus ..trop crée avec un Mac...

Mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'aime bien c'est propre et rigoureux ( comme les ingénieurs ) .



tu sais l'expertise, ce n'est que de la rigueur, donc c'est le but  Mais c'est vria que c'est fait par un ingénieur et pas un artiste   



La mouette a dit:


> Je trouve par contre que cela fait trop " Mac" . C'est trop formaté avec la barre des menus au dessus ..trop crée avec un Mac...
> 
> Mais ce n'est que mon avis



Je le partage mais le but était de pouvoir faire des modifs rapido sur cette maquette avant de faire un menu plus évolué et plus fini avec la CS1 

Et is je le poste ici, c'est aussi pour montrer que l'on peut faire quelque chose qui tienne la route sans être grandissime avec iWeb 

MErci de ton avis


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2007)

Petit truc, les pages d'intro sont d&#233;conseill&#233;es : il y a une bonne partie des surfeurs qui laisse tomber en voyant ce genre de chose et ne vont pas plus loin. &#199;a n'est pas g&#234;nant dans le cadre d'un site perso mais comme c'est un site &#224; vocation professionnelle, il vaut mieux rentrer directement dans le vif du sujet. 

Sinon, comme la mouette : &#231;a fait trop iWeb (et pour cause!).


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Petit truc, les pages d'intro sont déconseillées : il y a une bonne partie des surfeurs qui laisse tomber en voyant ce genre de chose et ne vont pas plus loin. Ça n'est pas gênant dans le cadre d'un site perso mais comme c'est un site à vocation professionnelle, il vaut mieux rentrer directement dans le vif du sujet.



D'accord également, une fois le site en V2, cette page disparaitra. Là aussi, le but était de montrer ce qui est faisable avec iWeb (l'anim est fait sur keynote)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Maquette de site (professionnel) r&#233;alis&#233; enti&#232;rement sur iWeb avec les diverses nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s. Je l'ai h&#233;berg&#233; ailleurs que sur .Mac (qui est d'une lenteur... ) mais sur un OSXserveur (ah ben oui )
> Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus


C'est propre net et sans bavure (mais peut-&#234;tre un peu trop blanc). 

Cela dit, si j'&#233;tais toi, je mettrais les liens vers les pages de portrait dans une m&#234;me page et un lien unique dans la barre de navigation.


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Cela dit, si j'étais toi, je mettrais les liens vers les pages de portrait dans une même page et un lien unique dans la barre de navigation.



c'est prévu dans la V2


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Maquette de site (professionnel) r&#233;alis&#233; enti&#232;rement sur iWeb avec les diverses nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s. Je l'ai h&#233;berg&#233; ailleurs que sur .Mac (qui est d'une lenteur... ) mais sur un OSXserveur (ah ben oui )
> Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus


- Impeccable

- "Les Cours d'Appels..." ? Un s en trop ? Les Cours devant lesquelles on fait appel...

- La publication sur .Mac est trop lente si on utilise &#224; chaque fois le bouton _Tout publier_ mais avec _Publier_ seule la page modifi&#233;e dans iWeb est publi&#233;e et &#231;a va vite.

- Plus de page d'introduction dans la v2, tant mieux.


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

loustic a dit:


> - La publication sur .Mac est trop lente si on utilise &#224; chaque fois le bouton _Tout publier_ mais avec _Publier_ seule la page modifi&#233;e dans iWeb est publi&#233;e et &#231;a va vite.



c'est pas la publication qui pose probl&#232;me mais le chargement depuis .Mac


----------



## Skeud (20 Août 2007)

Oui tout a fait d'accord vleroy le chargement est trop long sur .mac

Mais justement je voulais savoir, en publiant ton site iweb chez autre que .mac, tu as toutes les fonctionnalites de diaporama etc avec iweb'08???


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Oui tout a fait d'accord vleroy le chargement est trop long sur .mac
> 
> Mais justement je voulais savoir, en publiant ton site iweb chez autre que .mac, tu as toutes les fonctionnalites de diaporama etc avec iweb'08???



le diaporama reste bien s&#251;r chez .Mac.

C'est uniquement la maquette du site fait par iWeb que j'ai rapatri&#233; sur le webserveur du bureau. Entre les deux , toutes les fonctionnalit&#233;s fonctionnent pareil, en plus fluide


----------



## Skeud (20 Août 2007)

et y'a quoi d'autres a part le diaporama qui ne fonctionne QUE sur .mac???


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2007)




----------



## Skeud (20 Août 2007)

merci
mais alors le diaporama fonctionne alors!?!?!?


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> merci
> mais alors le diaporama fonctionne alors!?!?!?



je ne pense pas mais La mouette va nous confirmer ça...


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2007)

Si le diaporama fonctionne en tout cas avec iWeb 1.2.1 

Je n'en ai pas installé donc je ne suis pas affirmatif à 100%


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

autant pour moi, on parle "diaporama" et j'étais resté sur "galerie"
 
sorry, pour le diaporama, je ne sais pas, ce que j'ai envoyé à l'extérieur ne contenait pas de diaporama mais je ferai un essai demain pour voir


----------



## vleroy (21 Août 2007)

alors je confirme, le diaporama fonctionne nickel si pas h&#233;berg&#233; sur .Mac 

exemple

photos de vacances comme exemple:rateau: 

A+


----------



## Skeud (21 Août 2007)

Super mega cool vleroy!!! par contre, one more thing, qu'est ce que tu appelles "galerie" qui ne fonctionnerait pas HORS .mac???


----------



## vleroy (21 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Super mega cool vleroy!!! par contre, one more thing, qu'est ce que tu appelles "galerie" qui ne fonctionnerait pas HORS .mac???



la galerie est un nouveau service .Mac absolument exceptionnel qui te permet de passer d'iphoto à une publication sans passer par iweb dans un espace spécial géré par une appli web 2.0

Et que tu gères directement depuis iphoto et iMovie  

je devrais pas* mais voilà pour te donner une image:

ma galerie

* ma femme trouve que c'est pas bien, mais tant que vous ne faîtes pas de commentaires sur elle, bon ben 

On est entre copains, non?


----------



## Skeud (21 Août 2007)

Merci bien vleroy, jt'ai donner une tit coup de boule pour te remercier!!!!! 
Et merci bcp aussi pour tous tes elements de reponse qui me rendent trop trop impatient de switcher.......


----------



## Skeud (21 Août 2007)

Et oui on est entre potes!!!
Par contre, le fait des pouvoir passer le curseur et voir toutes les photos d'un album, c'est possible qu'avec galerie? et donc dotmac???

PS: tres tres belle petite famille!!! (autant les enfants que la maman!!!)  (macgenerationautement parlant bien sur!) 

(mince pas de commentaires...desole j'avais po lu..j'enleve ma phrase superieure si genante)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2007)

Premi&#232;re vid&#233;o int&#233;gr&#233;e avec iWeb 2 (iLife '08) ! :love: :love: :love: 

Et franchement, c'est un jeu d'enfant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2007)

Dans la foulée, j'en ai mis une deuxième. Je vous le disais : un vrai jeu d'enfant.  

Bon allez, j'arrête là pour les ajouts de vidéos dans ma playlist. Je ne vais pas faire un message à chaque fois.


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Première vidéo intégrée avec iWeb 2 (iLife '08) ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Et franchement, c'est un jeu d'enfant.


Démo efficace.
Bonne pub pour iWeb2...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

Bon moi je suis rester sur le ilfe6 donc c'est plus simple 
J'avais deja poster mon site mais j'ai essayer un style radicalement différents
J'aimerais avroir votre avis
le 1er içi
et le 2nd ici
ps: Pour le 2nd il ya juste la 1er page, les liens sont avec des mots de passes
ps: je sais pas pourquoi mets ces liens ne sont que sur la partie basse des rectangles.. C'est normal??
Merci d'avance


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2007)

J'aime bien le premier.
Le second les couleurs des carr&#233;s sont trop basiques, il faudrait les nuancer un peu.
Pour les liens, si tu s&#233;lectionnes les rectangles comme base des lien cela devrait aller...


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

1er 
2ème: pourquoi n'as-tu pas garder l'idée des tableaux pour tes carrés?
Les liens ne sont pas "instinctifs"
Et rassure moi, ils sont tous protégés par mot de passe ou c'est moi qui n'est pas encore totalement déssaoulé?

A+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponse
Alors le 1er est le winner??? 
En faite pour le 2nd, il y a juste la 1er page d'orientation. Chaque rectangle renvoie sur une page fond noir avec un peu pr&#232;s les m&#234;mes infos que sur le 1er site mais adapt&#233;es &#224; l'ann&#233;e...
T'inqui&#232;te t'es plus saoul... mais j'arrive toujours pas &#224; faire le lien. Il se fait que sur la partie basse du rectangle.. It's so strange 
ps: je viens de comprendre pour les liens. Je l'ai mis sur le rectangle et non sur les mots... je vais faire les 2 comme &#231;a, on pourras cliquer n'importa o&#249;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Content que cela se soit bien passé pour toi iDuck


Oui. A part une petite "descente d'organe" (la barre de navigation et tout ce qu'il y a dessous étaient descendus dans la page. Il a fallu que je les remonte et ce sur toutes les pages) et 2 ou 3 p'tites cagades ici ou là, ça c'est bien passé.  

Merci


----------



## Exxon (26 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> alors je confirme, le diaporama fonctionne nickel si pas hébergé sur .Mac
> 
> exemple
> 
> ...



Comment on fait pour avoir l'effet "mirroir" sur une photo. Exemple premiere image de ce site.

Merci

PS: Superbe photo


----------



## pim (27 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Comment on fait pour avoir l'effet "mirroir" sur une photo. Exemple premiere image de ce site.
> 
> Merci



Tu clique sur ta photo dans iWeb, tu fais Alt + Pomme + i pour faire apparaître l'inspecteur, tu sélectionne le 6ème onglet  "Inspecteur des graphismes", tu coche "Reflet".

Ça marche aussi dans d'autres logiciels, comme ceux de la suite iWork.


----------



## Exxon (27 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tu clique sur ta photo dans iWeb, tu fais Alt + Pomme + i pour faire apparaître l'inspecteur, tu sélectionne le 6ème onglet "Inspecteur des graphismes", tu coche "Reflet".
> 
> Ça marche aussi dans d'autres logiciels, comme ceux de la suite iWork.


 
On en apprend tous les jours


----------



## pim (27 Août 2007)

En fait, avec les logiciels Apple, il suffit de cliquer un peu partout et de voir ce que &#231;a fait. Pas besoin de lire de mode d'emploi, moi je fais tout par "essai-erreur" (enfin, plut&#244;t "essai-r&#233;ussite"  ) tellement ces logiciels sont simples. Souvent, quand on n'arrive pas &#224; se servir d'une fonction, c'est que l'on utilise ses &#224; priori d'anciens utilisateurs de PC.


----------



## eggy (29 Août 2007)

Salut à tous,  je suis tout nouveau sur le forum, je viens de finir un petit site entièrement fait avec iweb 08, dites-moi ce que vous en pensez 

voici l'adresse:
http://web.mac.com/eggens/Bug-in_Européen/Accueil.html


----------



## pim (29 Août 2007)

Tr&#232;s sympa. Je trouve que ton choix du th&#232;me s'accorde bien avec le sujet   (regarde tes messages priv&#233;s car je t'ai trouv&#233; une faute d'orthographe   Oui je suis tr&#232;s tr&#232;s p&#233;nible  )


----------



## Exxon (29 Août 2007)

La page album ne fonctionne pas sur Windows.
Un message d'erreur en bas d'IE. Error on the page. (Comme sur mon site perso).
Je cherche toujours le pourquoi du comment de cette erreur. :hein: 

Sinon félicitation pour ces premiers pas. C'est trés encourageant.


----------



## jopou79 (29 Août 2007)

je voudrais héberger mon site fait sur iweb.
Y a-t-il un moyen de l'héberger gratuitement? j'y connais rien


----------



## Exxon (29 Août 2007)

jopou79 a dit:


> je voudrais héberger mon site fait sur iweb.
> Y a-t-il un moyen de l'héberger gratuitement? j'y connais rien


 
Si tu as free, tu as un espace gratuit.
C'est quoi ton fournisseur d acces internet?


----------



## jopou79 (29 Août 2007)

je suis cher neuf, je crois qu'il y a un espace pour héberger mais je ne sais pas si c'est simple à faire ni idéal


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2007)

jopou79 a dit:


> je suis cher neuf, je crois qu'il y a un espace pour héberger mais je ne sais pas si c'est simple à faire ni idéal


Pour savoir, le mieux c'est d'essayer.


----------



## Exxon (29 Août 2007)

Moi j'utilise l'espace perso de free. Gratuit. 
Essaye l herbergement chez neuf tu seras toujours a temps de changer par la suite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Moi j'utilise l'espace perso de free. Gratuit.


Pareil pour moi.


----------



## eggy (31 Août 2007)

eggy a dit:


> Salut à tous,  je suis tout nouveau sur le forum, je viens de finir un petit site entièrement fait avec iweb 08, dites-moi ce que vous en pensez
> 
> voici l'adresse:
> http://web.mac.com/eggens/Bug-in_Européen/Accueil.html



Ladresse a changé , pour me permettre de mettre plus de choses , voici la nouvelle.
http://web.mac.com/eggens/Wv_Aircooled/Home.html

J'y ai rajouté quelques infos et bientôt des vidéos...


----------



## vleroy (31 Août 2007)

L'esprit est le même, très bonne visibilité 
rajoute du contenu, les vieilles cox, c'est toujours sympa à regarder


----------



## vincentb (3 Septembre 2007)

Voici mon site d'auteur r&#233;alisateur : http://www.burgevin.fr
Je l'ai fait gr&#226;ce &#224; un mod&#232;le iweb trouv&#233; sur http://11mystics.com/blog/
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Alfoo (3 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de finir une page photo avec iWeb'08.
http://iberdah.free.fr/Miami

ça bug pas mal au niveau de la lecture des photos sous internet explorer (qu'utilises encore la majorité de ma famille....a mon grand regret).
C'est assez peu réactif également.

J'espere que des MAJ amelioreront la fluidité d'iWeb et surtout permettront à tous les butineurs de bien lire les pages faites sous iWeb.


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous,
> 
> Je viens de finir une page photo avec iWeb'08.
> http://iberdah.free.fr/Miami
> ...


Beaucoup trop long avec Safari aussi !!!
Comment as-tu tranf&#233;r&#233; les photos sur ton site ?
Le site loustic a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233; sur un vieux (!) PowerBook (667 MHz, 30 Go) en utilisant uniquement iWeb (pas encore 08) et iPhoto et il semble qu'il s'ouvre sans trop de lenteur, m&#234;me sur PC.


----------



## Alfoo (3 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse loustic
Comme tu as remarqué j'heberge sur FREE  

Pour le transfert j'ai utilisé le soft TRANSMIT.
Existe t il mieux et plus pratique pour le transfert ?

merci d'avance


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse loustic
> Comme tu as remarqué j'heberge sur FREE
> 
> Pour le transfert j'ai utilisé le soft TRANSMIT.
> ...


Désolé, j'utilise   .Mac
D'autres te répondront avec compétence.


----------



## monvilain (3 Septembre 2007)

Voici un autre, tout juste fini..Avec SPACE INVADERS en jeu en prime!

Attention, sensibles au noir & Blanc, s'abstenir..

http://www.last-bar.com


----------



## pim (3 Septembre 2007)

Sympa.

Cependant il y a quelque chose qui ne passe pas chez moi, Quicktime me r&#233;clame un plug-in que je n'arrive pas &#224; identifier, sans doute pour le Space Invaders dont tu parles. Peux-tu m'aider ?


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Voici un autre, tout juste fini..Avec SPACE INVADERS en jeu en prime!
> 
> Attention, sensibles au noir & Blanc, s'abstenir..
> 
> http://www.last-bar.com


Sympa, heureusement que ce n'est pas la fête tous les jours, on finirait par ne plus apprécier, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je viens de finir une page photo avec iWeb'08.
> http://iberdah.free.fr/Miami
> ...


Chargement de la page un peu long en efet mais sympa quand même.



jeancharleslast a dit:


> Voici un autre, tout juste fini..Avec SPACE INVADERS en jeu en prime!
> 
> Attention, sensibles au noir & Blanc, s'abstenir..
> 
> http://www.last-bar.com


Sympa. J'aime bien.


----------



## monvilain (4 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Sympa.
> 
> Cependant il y a quelque chose qui ne passe pas chez moi, Quicktime me r&#233;clame un plug-in que je n'arrive pas &#224; identifier, sans doute pour le Space Invaders dont tu parles. Peux-tu m'aider ?



Le space invaders est une page &#224; part "www.last-bar.com/jeu.htm"

Peux tu faire une capture d'ecran pour l'endroit ou il demande un plug-in?
Quel naviguateur utilises-tu?

Merci de cette remarque


loustic a dit:


> Sympa, heureusement que ce n'est pas la f&#234;te tous les jours, on finirait par ne plus appr&#233;cier, n'est-il pas ?



Justement..Aie..aie ils nous auront &#224; l'usure ces saisonniers 



iDuck a dit:


> Chargement de la page un peu long en efet mais sympa quand m&#234;me.
> 
> 
> Sympa. J'aime bien.


J'ai r&#233;duit les videos en MP4 mais &#231; areste long quand meme...


----------



## pim (4 Septembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Peux tu faire une capture d'ecran pour l'endroit ou il demande un plug-in?
> Quel naviguateur utilises-tu?



C'est la vidéo en haut à droite qui ne passe pas, j'ai seulement le son, pas l'image ! Quand je la télécharge sur mon disque dur, je peux la lire sans problème avec Quicktime. J'ai pourtant bien le plug-in Quicktime 7.2 dans mon navigateur.

 

J'utilise Safari sous Mac OS X 10.4.10. J'obtiens la même page avec Firefox mais sans l'avertissement.


----------



## youkibir (8 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous

Je me suis pas trop foulé pour concevoir mon site (tout est sur fond noir). J'ai utilisé les réglages de base fournis par le logiciel sans avoir recours aux multiples plug in que l'on trouve sur le net pour améliorer iWeb.
L'avantage - d'après les visiteurs - c'est qu'il est clair sans fioritures inutiles. 
De toute façon, et je pense que la plupart des autres membres du forum ont la même approche, j'ai crée ce site pour entrer en relation avec des visiteurs qui ne me ressemblent pas. C'est toujours un réel plaisir d'entrer en communication avec une jeune femme de Taiwan ou un vieux briscard du Royaume du Swaziland, un petit état africain. Là le net prend tout son sens.

L'update de mon site avec iWeb 08, c'est passé parfaitement à l'exception de la page la plus simple de tout mon site : une liste des festivals où mon court-métrage a été sélectionné. J'ai eu beau faire du copier coller, importer le texte sur pages et le renvoyer sur iWeb, rien n'y a fait. Toutes les lignes de textes étaient mélangées. La seule solution (un peu pénible, j'avoue) a été de tout retaper. En revanche, pour les photos les liens, etc aucun soucis.


Youkibir
photomateurs.com


----------



## captainamo (9 Septembre 2007)

Voici le nouveau site que je fais pour mes élèves avec iWeb 08:
http://web.mac.com/kal.el/svt

Les nouveautés par rapport à avant:
google map pour se balader à la réunion lol.

Les devoirs sous la forme d'un calendrier (fait avec iCal)

Les polycopiers au format pdf ( grace à page 08 en faisant envoyer vers iWeb)

Les cours en vidéo avec ma voix (grace au nouveau keynote qui permet l'enregistrement audio) au format quicktime et nouveauté au format you tube.

N'hésitez pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez et à me faire des suggestions pour améliorer ce site destiné à mes élèves.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Voici le nouveau site que je fais pour mes &#233;l&#232;ves avec iWeb 08:
> http://web.mac.com/kal.el/svt
> 
> Les nouveaut&#233;s par rapport &#224; avant:
> ...


Survol rapide ce soir : Bonne note  

- google map une fois au d&#233;but est suffisant

- le calendrier bonne id&#233;e

- polycopi&#233; 

- Je vais suivre les cours


----------



## captainamo (9 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai que google map suffit au début mais c'était pour garder une cohérence entre les pages que je l'ai laissé.
En effet il n'y a pas grand chose, juste l'essentiel. En gros je voulais que ce soit le plus simple d'accés possible. D'où l'idée de s'abonner au podcast pour que les cours se téléchargent d'eux meme dans itunes quand ils sont mis en lignes.
De même pour les flux rss qui préviennent par un chiffre les nouveautés en ligne dès lors que le flux est dans les favoris
Malheuresement trés peu de mes élèves utilisent ces technologies


----------



## Alfoo (9 Septembre 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Voici le nouveau site que je fais pour mes élèves avec iWeb 08:
> http://web.mac.com/kal.el/svt
> 
> Les nouveautés par rapport à avant:
> ...



tu es le prof du futur 
j'espere que mes enfants apprendront avec des prof amoureux du Mac 
Plus serieusement, il serait bien que l'education nationale s'inspire de tes bonnes idées


----------



## captainamo (10 Septembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup. Moi je serai ravi que tous les profs proposent une aide en ligne aux élèves comme je l'ai fait. Le problème c'est qu'il faut faire attention à ne rien faire en plus en ligne qui pourrait pénaliser ceux qui n'ont pas internet. 
L'autre problème c'est démocratiser la simplicité d'iWeb. Quand je montre à mes collègues comment je fais un site ils sont bluffé par la rapidité et la simplicité. 
Si un jour l'éducation nationale me propose de faire des formations sur les technologies apple à des collègues j'accepterai avec plaisir mais le problème c'est que dans les établissements c'est du PC. Ce qui est rassurant c'est que je vois de plus en plus de collègue avec un mac perso, mais pour vraiment qu'il y ait une diffusion des technologie simple d'Apple il faut que le matériel utilisé par les élèves soit des macs. Et autant dans certaines matières cela est faisable, autant dans d'autres (la mienne par exemple (SVT)) cela est plus difficile car on utilise un matériel informatique particulier (ExAO) qui coute bien plus cher que les ordis achetés et qui ne peut pas être remplacé bien souvent. En plus il faut une compatibilité de ce matériel ExAO avec les macs et là je ne pense pas que Jeulin et consort proposent de compatibilité avec les Macs.


----------



## pim (10 Septembre 2007)

Sinon pour ce dernier probl&#232;me il y a Parallels Desktop ou m&#234;me Fusion. &#199;a ne marche pas avec Jeulin qui n&#233;cessite une carte sp&#233;ciale dans le PC, mais &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien avec les derni&#232;res consoles Exao "Sysam SP5" de chez Eurosmart. Latis Pro fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, et on peut filmer les op&#233;rations avec un logiciel comme iShowU


----------



## captainamo (10 Septembre 2007)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, le problème c'est d'un, le prix du changement de matériel et de deux, savoir si ces produits sont distribués à la Réunion car Jeulin est représenté mais ces sociétés je ne sais pas du tout. De toute façon je pense que le matériel ExAO que l'on a, on va le garder encore de nombreuses années.


----------



## Alfoo (10 Septembre 2007)

Comme je l'avais dis pr&#233;cedemment j'utilise FREE pour l'h&#233;bergement de mon site web :
http://iberdah.free.fr que j'ai quelquepeu modifi&#233;, il a maintenant plus l'aspect d'un blog on va dire 

Ce qui m'embete est qu'&#224; chaque modification meme mineure de mon site je suis oblig&#233; de tout re-uploader sur le FTP de Free et de remplacer les fichiers existants meme identique.
J'utilise Transmit pour l'upload FTP.

Existe t il un moyen ou un soft qui lors d'un upload outre passe les fichiers non modifi&#233;s pour juste remplacer les fichiers qui ont chang&#233; ?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Comme je l'avais dis précedemment j'utilise FREE pour l'hébergement de mon site web :
> http://iberdah.free.fr que j'ai quelquepeu modifié, il a maintenant plus l'aspect d'un blog on va dire
> 
> Ce qui m'embete est qu'à chaque modification meme mineure de mon site je suis obligé de tout re-uploader sur le FTP de Free et de remplacer les fichiers existants meme identique.
> ...


Fire FTP le permet.


----------



## chichi2845 (10 Septembre 2007)

The_Blitz a dit:


> Voilà mon petit site fait avec iWeb.
> Il est axé météo et est donc complétement "autonome" (les infos sont mise à jour automatiquement)
> 
> En complément d'iWeb (qui a ses limitations), j'ai utilisé iWebSites, iWebExtender, iWebMore.
> ...


 bonjour j'aimeré savoir commen on fait pour ajouter un compteur autre que celui proposé par iweb car je ne passe pas par .mac merci


----------



## pim (10 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour. Essaye d'ajouter un "fragment HTML" (iWeb 2 requis), en copiant collant le code source de ton compteur, &#231;a devrait marcher


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Comme je l'avais dis précedemment j'utilise FREE pour l'hébergement de mon site web :
> http://iberdah.free.fr que j'ai quelquepeu modifié, il a maintenant plus l'aspect d'un blog on va dire
> 
> Ce qui m'embete est qu'à chaque modification meme mineure de mon site je suis obligé de tout re-uploader sur le FTP de Free et de remplacer les fichiers existants meme identique.
> ...


ton site est sensé être opérationnel ?


----------



## Alfoo (11 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ton site est sens&#233; &#234;tre op&#233;rationnel ?



a cette heure la, normalement oui.
Mais apparemment iWeb m'a mal pris en compte les liens des entr&#233;es de mon blog...
tr&#232;s bizarre.

Merci iDuck pour Fire FTP, je teste &#231;&#224;.
MAJ : je n'utilise pas firefox...
rien d'autre ?


----------



## The_Blitz (11 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Bonjour. Essaye d'ajouter un "fragment HTML" (iWeb 2 requis), en copiant collant le code source de ton compteur, ça devrait marcher


Si tu as iWeb 1.1.2, utilises iWebMore qui fait la même chose que "fragment html".
En l'occurence c'est un compteur de chez Free, mais je n'ai pas retrouvé la doc pour le code source dans la FAQ.
Le format de base est :

```
http://perso0.free.fr/cgi-bin/wwwcount.cgi?df=MONCOMPTE.dat
```


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'ajouter une section consacrée à mes créations avec Magic GarageBand.


----------



## Exxon (1 Octobre 2007)

Qui a dit que l'on ne pouvait pas faire un site web pro avec iweb  
http://guetservice.free.fr

Voila un petit site réalisé par mes soins avec mes petits doigts et mon Imac.
A vous de juger. 

PS: Toujours en cours de construction mais le gros est déja présent.
PS2 : Je dois réaliser un logo pour l'entreprise. Quelle application dois je prendre? Je pensais soit à Photoshop / soit flash. Mais s'il existe quelques choses de plus simples je suis preneur genre l'appli : ilogo.​


----------



## vleroy (1 Octobre 2007)

pas mal, seul reproche, les textes en image et la police qui n'est pas le nec plus ultra de lisibilité 
A+


----------



## Exxon (1 Octobre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> pas mal, seul reproche, les textes en image et la police qui n'est pas le nec plus ultra de lisibilité
> A+


 

Oki. Je vais voir. J'ai mis le texte en image avec une police type BD pour répondre au probléme des accent et autres caractères bizarres qui apparaissent dans la page web quand j'envoie sur FREE.

Mais je vais essayer d'ecrire avec une autre police afin que ce soit beaucoup plus clair.

​


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2007)

voici notre petit sit &#224; nous, &#231;a d&#233;marre tranquillou, c'est tout neuf et &#231;a va s'enrichir au fur et &#224; mesure...

attention, vive le haut d&#233;bit !!!


----------



## Exxon (1 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> voici notre petit sit à nous, ça démarre tranquillou, c'est tout neuf et ça va s'enrichir au fur et à mesure...
> 
> attention, vive le haut débit !!!


 
Tout en couleur ce site...moi je trouve trés chouette meme si je ne suis pas adepte du contenu (mon coté apostat qui ressort) je trouve l'ensemble plutot bien reussi mais un peu long à s'afficher par contre.

Bonne continuation. ​


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Tje trouve l'ensemble plutot bien reussi mais un peu long à s'afficher par contre.
> ​



ouaip c'est ce que je voulais dire en disant vive le haut débit...
je sais pas comment faire pour remédier à ça à part en passant toute ma photothèque par smallimage... 

et sinon, comment comprimer une vidéo .avi??? et ainsi gagner quelques précieux Mo qui permettrait d'accélérer le chargement de la page....


----------



## Exxon (1 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> ouaip c'est ce que je voulais dire en disant vive le haut débit...
> je sais pas comment faire pour remédier à ça à part en passant toute ma photothèque par smallimage...
> 
> et sinon, comment comprimer une vidéo .avi??? et ainsi gagner quelques précieux Mo qui permettrait d'accélérer le chargement de la page....


 
Ben moi pour la video j'ai utilisé imovie.  J'ouvre imovie j'importe la video qui m interesse puis j enregistre en choisissant format site web et basta


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Ben moi pour la video j'ai utilisé imovie.  J'ouvre imovie j'importe la video qui m interesse puis j enregistre en choisissant format site web et basta



ah bah ouais forcément ça va mieux!
je suis passé de 8 à 1,5 Méga!!!

bon je vais voir ce que ça donne niveau qualité si c'est quand même regardable mais on gagne je pense au moins 1 minute en chargement de page !!!!


----------



## tweek (2 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Qui a dit que l'on ne pouvait pas faire un site web pro avec iweb
> http://guetservice.free.fr
> 
> Voila un petit site réalisé par mes soins avec mes petits doigts et mon Imac.
> ...



Pro ?  

guetservice.free.fr/31986411-59F4-46A1-8F8A-86CA67CC411B.html


----------



## Exxon (2 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Pro ?
> 
> guetservice.free.fr/31986411-59F4-46A1-8F8A-86CA67CC411B.html


 
:love: 
Tu as tout a fait raison. Mais c'est ca qui est bon  
Je vais le refaire avec un autre outil.  
Mais iweb est bien pratique quand mm


----------



## tweek (2 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> :love:
> Mais c'est ca qui est bon



Ouais.. C'est surtout le fait d'appeler un site iWeb "pro" à quarante euros et de le faire gober aux "clients" qui est en train de doucher le webdesign et de mettre les vrais professionnels à la rue.

sigh..


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2007)

"_site pro_" peut d'entendre dans deux sens diff&#233;rents.

- Un site r&#233;alis&#233; par des professionnels du web, quel que soit le contenu du site.

- Un site dont le contenu est professionnel, quelle que soit la r&#233;alisation du site.

Le second sens convient plut&#244;t au site dont parle Exxon.

 

Et aussi un troisi&#232;me sens un peu foireux, empruntant aux deux autres selon l'humeur du r&#233;dacteur ou du lecteur.

En passant, je n'ai pas de chemin&#233;e ni de chaudi&#232;res !


----------



## Exxon (2 Octobre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> "_site pro_" peut d'entendre dans deux sens différents.
> 
> - Un site réalisé par des professionnels du web, quel que soit le contenu du site.
> 
> ...


 
Ah mes oui oui carrement. Moi je parle un site iweb au contenu pro. Le site en lui meme il est bien dobé. Mais bon pour un petit artisan dans l'hérault avoir une ouverture web je trouve ca sympa.


----------



## Exxon (3 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ca n'a pas de sens pour moi. kézako, ça veuh rien dire.
> 
> Bref passons.


 
Bah si ca a tout son sens. Tu peux faire avec iweb aussi bien un site perso avec la photo de ta femme de tes gosses et de ton chien qui sera vu par tes ami(e)s  qu'un site typé pro orienté client. Pour une société comme celle de mon pere ca suffit largement.
Pas besoin d'avoir un design de ouf de la oufette, le cout est vraiment reduit, il a une ouverture web afin d etre référencé sur les pages jaunes, autres magazines artisanaux. 
Bref que du bonheur iweb


----------



## knight2000 (3 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> voici notre petit sit à nous, ça démarre tranquillou, c'est tout neuf et ça va s'enrichir au fur et à mesure...
> 
> attention, vive le haut débit !!!



Vraiment un excellent site: simple et chouette.

J'aimerais bien faire un site aussi, mais aucune inspiration du contenu à insérer dedans.

En tout cas, bravo


----------



## odd_greg (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 
je suis en train de faire un site avec iWeb et j'ai un petit soucis.
Lorsque je vais dessus avec un navigateur Web, sur certaines pages je ne peux pas selectionner le texte et sur d'autres je peux.
Je n'arrive pas à pouvoir selectionner le texte sur toutes les images...
quelqu'un peut il m'aider svp???

ps: l'adresse du site en chantier http://greg.maclair.free.fr/AIV/

sur la page d'accueuil, je ne peux pas selectionner le texte alors que sur la pages membres je peux par exemple...


----------



## Landrino (10 Octobre 2007)

Comme je n'ai pas beauvoup de trafic dessus et que je compte le relancer plus sérieusement je vous donne son adresse :

http://web.mac.com/passa.landry/Site/Bienvenue.html

Si vous voulez bien doner votre avis sur des modifications ou réagir au comment n'hésitez pas la critique fait forcément progresser.


----------



## pim (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,



odd_greg a dit:


> Lorsque je vais dessus avec un navigateur Web, sur certaines pages je ne peux pas selectionner le texte et sur d'autres je peux.



C'est classique dans iWeb : afin que le site ressemble toujours à la même chose quelque soit la plate-forme et le navigateur utilisé pour le visualiser, iWeb transforme des pages entières de texte en... images ! C'est une méthode qui assure qu'une belle police Apple ne sera pas remplacée par une moche police Windows par exemple, et que le texte sera toujours à la même place et la même apparence.

En revanche c'est particulièrement détestable dans la pratique, cela créé des pages lourdes à charger, qui risquent de décourager l'internaute avant même la fin du chargement de la page. Pour empêcher iWeb de faire cela, je crois qu'il faut écrire sur du blanc, sans photo ni couleur.


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pour empêcher iWeb de faire cela, je crois qu'il faut écrire sur du blanc, sans photo ni couleur.


Pas forcément. Le site de mon petit chien Loustic
est fait avec iWeb exclusivement. Ouvert dans Safari
on peut sélectionner les textes même s'il y a des photos.
Mystère.


----------



## losheros (10 Octobre 2007)

http://www.bec-handball.com
mais pour le moment j'ai de gros souci de publication sur mac


----------



## Macamic (10 Octobre 2007)

Même si ce n'est pas le top du développement Iweb permet de créer tout de même des sites simples et de bonne qualité graphique, malgré que  l'optimisation ne soit pas parfaite, vu la moyenne de connexion ADSL ce n'est pas trop handicapant.
Je pense également qu'Iweb permet de faire des sites non pas "pro" mais "commerciaux" à petite échelle pour les PME ou indépendants qui n'ont pas forcément les moyens ou la connaissance de faire un site "pro", c'est l'outil parfait.

pour ex : www.lamaisonduvillard.com


PS : bien que fervent défenseur de la pomme je vous déconseille l'hébergement .mac qui ne brille pas par ses performances


----------



## losheros (11 Octobre 2007)

Macamic a dit:


> PS : bien que fervent défenseur de la pomme je vous déconseille l'hébergement .mac qui ne brille pas par ses performances



C vrai mais, mais il possède un avantage certain avec Iweb, il ne publie que les pages modifiées et comme je dois envoyer 90Mo à plusieurs fois par jour C lourd !!!, 

Nota: mon site est rade pour le moment,


----------



## PYDesign (11 Octobre 2007)

moi mon petit site sur lequel je rassemble mes travaux de design c est www.pydesign.net
evidemment c est fait avec iweb


----------



## jeff3 (11 Octobre 2007)

Et voilà un petit site que j'ai mis en ligne pour le réveillon 2006

http://massiliawood.free.fr

Une petite question, j'arrive pas à lancer automatiquement la musique en page d'accueil, une idée ?


----------



## zepatente (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

je suis un ptit bleu sur mac je l'ai depuis 6mois mais cela fait 2 ans que je suis ce forum
A présent je franchis le pas en vous proposant mon site web made in iweb bien sur

http://www.zepatente.com

bien sur je suis à l'écoute de vos commentaires

a+


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> Et voilà un petit site que j'ai mis en ligne pour le réveillon 2006
> 
> http://massiliawood.free.fr
> 
> Une petite question, j'arrive pas à lancer automatiquement la musique en page d'accueil, une idée ?



D'habitude, je poste les comments sympas mais là non,
une plombe à 16MO pour charger une page de 137 photos haute définition, c'est insupportable, pas professionnel

1/ on adapte la taille des photos au net
2/ on limite le nombre de photos à 10/20 par pages

Ta page d'accueil est tellement longue, que je l'ai zappé, c'est sûrement dommage...:rateau:


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; toutes et tous,
> 
> je suis un ptit bleu sur mac je l'ai depuis 6mois mais cela fait 2 ans que je suis ce forum
> A pr&#233;sent je franchis le pas en vous proposant mon site web made in iweb bien sur
> ...



Graphiquement, j'aime bien, il y a des tr&#232;s bonnes id&#233;es
Mon avis, a&#232;re un peu tes pages pour am&#233;liorer la lisibilit&#233; (accueil  et page perso notamment).
Et c'est fluide... &#224; me r&#233;concilier avec le fil site web


----------



## jeff3 (12 Octobre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> une plombe à 16MO pour charger une page de 137 photos haute définition, c'est insupportable, pas professionnel


Chez moi, ça met moins d'une seconde pour l'afficher, et comme c'est un site destiné à mes amis qui sont tous en haut débit, je vois pas pourquoi je me ferai c...r à l'optimiser, vu que cela n'a rien, mais vraiment rien de professionnel  



vleroy a dit:


> 1/ on adapte la taille des photos au net
> 2/ on limite le nombre de photos à 10/20 par pages


Normalement c'est ce que je fais dans une optique professionnelle mais encore une fois :
1) C'est un site perso destiné à des potes qui sont technologiquement bien équipés (enfin j'me comprend)  
2) Vive l'ADSL 2+ 



vleroy a dit:


> Ta page d'accueil est tellement longue, que je l'ai zappé, c'est sûrement dommage...:rateau:


Alors j'comprend pô :rateau: "longue", what do you mean, dude ?


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2007)

je suis en haut débit, et même quasi au max de l'adsl 2+
et tes pages mettent des plombes à s'afficher

la vidéo en ouverture... bof (pas la vidéo le principe) 

On va voir si d'autres constatent le même problème, auquel cas, si j'étais tout seul, je demanderai platement à La Mouette de supprimer mon post 

Wait and see


----------



## zepatente (12 Octobre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Graphiquement, j'aime bien, il y a des très bonnes idées
> Mon avis, aère un peu tes pages pour améliorer la lisibilité (accueil  et page perso notamment).
> Et c'est fluide... à me réconcilier avec le fil site web



Merci pour ton commentaire çà encourage drolement quand on commence

Pour jeff3 , il faut savoir que quand tu load une video il faut du tres haud débit par meme si t as de l'adsl 2+ et bien t es limite et si t'es comme moi à 5km de la borne et bien t es plus qu'a 1M c'est dommage car suis sur que c'est une bonne idée

moi j'ai hesité à mette de la musique car c'est pareil çà prend des ressources

a+


----------



## jeff3 (12 Octobre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> je suis en haut débit, et même quasi au max de l'adsl 2+
> et tes pages mettent des plombes à s'afficher


Ah bon, zarbi :mouais: 



vleroy a dit:


> la vidéo en ouverture... bof (pas la vidéo le principe)


En fait, c'est pas une vidéo, c'est une image avec du son. C'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour avoir une musique de fond


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2007)

ouais, je suis peut &#234;tre vieille &#233;cole, mais le son sur un site, ca alourdit, et j'aime pas...

Edit: on est bien d'accord


----------



## jeff3 (12 Octobre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> ouais, je suis peut être vieille école, mais le son sur un site, ca alourdit, et j'aime pas...



Les goûts et les couleurs ...


----------



## tweek (13 Octobre 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> Chez moi, ça met moins d'une seconde pour l'afficher, et comme c'est un site destiné à mes amis qui sont tous en haut débit, je vois pas pourquoi je me ferai c...r à l'optimiser, vu que cela n'a rien, mais vraiment rien de professionnel



Parce que ton browser a gardé le cache des pages.


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

Mon ptit site créer sur iweb
désolé il est en espagnol, mais bon....


j'ai éssayé de l'alléger le plus possible, mais le BACKGROUND a priohiri de ne pas peser moin de 220 Ko, bizarre car mon back, jai pu le compréssé jusqua 50 Ko sur photoshop en jpep, mais iweb le remet en PNG direct sans me demander ma permission, eheheh

Si il y a un moyen de modifier sa, merci...

Enfin voila l'adres, www.insight-mx.com


----------



## monvilain (14 Octobre 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> Enfin voila l'adres, www.insight-mx.com



Sympa.

Tout n'est pas fait exclusivement avec iweb. L'animation clignotante par exemple. (ajout de code, iweb2?)


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

Merci les gars, et bien les animations sont tous simplement des gifs animés ...

Et oui le site est entierement fait avec iweb ,sauf le BACKGROUND fait avec photoshop....

Je travaille encore sur la fluidité du suite, en éssayant de diminuer le poid de mon background, mais ce n'est pas facile.


----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> Merci les gars, et bien les animations sont tous simplement des gifs animés ...
> 
> Et oui le site est entierement fait avec iweb ,sauf le BACKGROUND fait avec photoshop....
> 
> Je travaille encore sur la fluidité du suite, en éssayant de diminuer le poid de mon background, mais ce n'est pas facile.



t'as pas moyen de faire une feuille de style (sur golive, sans pb, mais avec iweb ????)


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est golive, jamais utilisé :rateau: 
Je vais investiguer


----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que c'est golive, jamais utilisé :rateau:
> Je vais investiguer



c'est l'éditeur Web de la CS1, mais je crois qu'il a disparu avec les achats d'adobe dans ce secteur


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

OK, je connaissai pas

Je pense que mon probleme c tout simplement iweb
Car mon back ground jai pu le compresser en jpeg de 50 ko
Mais iweb le replace directement en png de 224 ko
On dirait que c'est le minimum chez iweb pour un background perso....

Car sur Flash par exemple, quand j'insere le background, sa me le laisse tel quel ... mais bon.
On verra, je me penche dessus depuis hier seulement, j'espere trouver une reponse bientot.


----------



## monvilain (14 Octobre 2007)

Tiens c'est vrai que c'est surprenant.

Je viens d'essayer avec une image de 24ko (Jpeg), il m'en fait un PNG de 72ko??


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

ouai c surprenant comme tu dit, iweb modifie toutes les images en PNG, bien evidemment plus lourd que du jpeg....
Porbleme Probleme :mouais:


----------



## monvilain (14 Octobre 2007)

Fonctionnerait-il uniquement avec du .png?

Probable.


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

oui, c'est tres probable, meme en mettant un background en .gif, il me le transforme en png

le seul moyen serait peut etre de le mettre directement en format png tres leger
J'essaye ça sur photoshop pour voir, mais je ne sais pas si on peut faire du png la dessus... 
On verra bien mais en tout cas sa me parrait important pour la fluidité dun site de pouvoir mettre des background plus legé que 224 ko, car lepauvre monsieur qui est encore en 55kb, il met le temps a se balader dans ton site... Et ici ou je vie, au Mexique, il y a encore enormement de monde en 55 kb, et pas bcp en haut debit, en se diant bien que le haut debit, ici c 2 mega maxi....


----------



## monvilain (14 Octobre 2007)

Ok.c'est fait.

Il ne modifie pas le .PNG et il le laisse tel quel sans le comprimer semble t'il (test avec une image de 224Ko)

Pour le test: 
J'ai  pris un .jpg (en capture d'ecran) et "ouvert avec " aper&#231;u puis "enregistr&#233; sous" .PNG et je l'ai mis en image de fond.

Il faut donc bosser direct en .PNG  ce qui est mieux que GIF (affichage plus rapide, plus net, plus de couleurs)

Il fallait savoir qu'en lui donnant autre chose que du PNG, il ne gardait pas la compression...


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

ok, alors je viens d'essayer, j'ai creer mon background en format PNG-8
Soit le plus leger des format PNG sur photoshop

Il me le crée en 196 Kb, soit un peu plus leger que sur iweb, mais iweb me le replace en PNG toujours mais de 388 Kb

Pour ll'instant je reste donc comme j'etait, eheh


----------



## monvilain (14 Octobre 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> Pour ll'instant je reste donc comme j'etait, eheh


Quieres decir:  tu laisses iweb convertir en PNG? (en lui donnant du JPG ou autre..)?


----------



## julusmulus (14 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Quieres decir:  tu laisses iweb convertir en PNG? (en lui donnant du JPG ou autre..)?



Voila , exactement, car en lui donnant (a iweb) un jpeg de 44 KB, il me le convertit en PNG de 224 KB
Jusque la , c le meilleur moyen que jai trouver pour le poid de mon BACK ....

Si je trouve mieu je te tiens au courant.


----------



## zepatente (15 Octobre 2007)

Perso , j'ai tous transformé en Png avant intégration dans Iweb des images de 24 à 60k pour les fonds


----------



## julusmulus (15 Octobre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> Perso , j'ai tous transformé en Png avant intégration dans Iweb des images de 24 à 60k pour les fonds



C une solution, sauf que je n'utilise pas des images de fonds, mais une image de fond
Ce n'est pas comme si je rajoutait 2 ou 3 ptites images sur un fond blanc ou uni....


----------



## monvilain (15 Octobre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> Perso , j'ai tous transform&#233; en Png avant int&#233;gration dans Iweb des images de 24 &#224; 60k pour les fonds



Je pensais faire comme &#231;a aussi..

Avec quoi tu transformes en PNG? car je voudrais un soft plus l&#233;ger que photoshop et SMALLIMAGE ne g&#233;re que le JPEG..


----------



## zepatente (15 Octobre 2007)

avec totoshop....


jeancharleslast a dit:


> Je pensais faire comme ça aussi..
> 
> Avec quoi tu transformes en PNG? car je voudrais un soft plus léger que photoshop et SMALLIMAGE ne gére que le JPEG..


----------



## Gollum (15 Octobre 2007)

Ci joint mon site. Il s'agit d'un site kabbalistique. Vous pouvez me faire des commentaires ici pour les questions techniques. Pour des commentaires spécifiquement kabbalistiques le faire sur le site lui-même...
Bonne découverte  

http://web.mac.com/dpoinas


----------



## monvilain (15 Octobre 2007)

Gollum a dit:


> Ci joint mon site. Il s'agit d'un site kabbalistique. Vous pouvez me faire des commentaires ici pour les questions techniques. Pour des commentaires spécifiquement kabbalistiques le faire sur le site lui-même...
> Bonne découverte
> 
> http://web.mac.com/dpoinas



Moi j'aime bien. 

Niveau technique L'utilisation du théme pre-défini de IWEB me dérange,car ils sont utilisés par beaucoup de webmasters...une création depuis modéle vierge n eprend pas plus de temps.;mais bon, c'est l'interet d'IWEB


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Octobre 2007)

Gollum a dit:


> Ci joint mon site. Il s'agit d'un site kabbalistique. Vous pouvez me faire des commentaires ici pour les questions techniques. Pour des commentaires spécifiquement kabbalistiques le faire sur le site lui-même...
> Bonne découverte
> 
> http://web.mac.com/dpoinas




moi je suis allergique au contenu
:mouais:


----------



## julusmulus (15 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> moi je suis allergique au contenu
> :mouais:



Le contenu n'est pas la question, mais je dirai pour faire une critique constructive que ton menu est bien trop gros, tu devrai virer 2 ou 3 trucs et faire des sous-menus 

sinon le site est bien fait


----------



## Gollum (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour la remarque... constructive.  Effectivement y'en a un peu trop dans mon menu, je vais y songer  Quant au contenu, c'est pour amateurs éclairés  Et effectivement là n'est pas la question


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2007)

je savais bien que ce sujet allait m'agacer un jour autant que les pages lourdes (mais jolies et simples, je vous l'accorde) produites avec iWeb.

Dans peu de temps, si vous continuez ainsi, ce sujet se retrouvera dans un fil technique parce que &#231;a ressemble de plus en plus &#224; un fil technique d'une et de deuxil y aura moins de digressions&#8230; mes coll&#232;gues s'en chargeront mieux que nous &#224; ce niveau&#8230;


----------



## x2x (16 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bien qu'inscrit depuis un certain temps sur Mac Génération, je ne me suis pas encore exprimé sur les forums. Alors voilà je me lance. Voici mon site:

http://www.videocontact.fr

Attention, plugin Quicktime et connection ADSL indispensables!

à bientôt


----------



## Gollum (16 Octobre 2007)

> Bien qu'inscrit depuis un certain temps sur Mac Génération, je ne me suis pas encore exprimé sur les forums. Alors voilà je me lance. Voici mon site:
> 
> http://www.videocontact.fr


Ben je le trouve bien...  mais je suis pas un expert :rose: Seul défaut: c'est écrit trop petit, et quand il y a des notes en plus petit  c'est vraiment petit  
Sinon, rien d'autre. Bienvenue dans le cercle des iWebistes


----------



## x2x (16 Octobre 2007)

Merci, mais c'est vrai que pour la taille du texte, et l'affichage des pages, on a du mal à imaginer ce que cela donne sur les autres écrans... Moi je suis  sur un imac  24 qui affiche en 1920x1080 il me semble, et cela me semble lisible. Si toi tu trouves que c'est petit, tu es peut-être graphiste sur un 30' dans une résolution de fou? Si ce n'est pas le cas, je vais peut-être revoir ma copie . Merci de ta remarque en tout cas.


----------



## Gollum (16 Octobre 2007)

> tu es peut-être graphiste sur un 30' dans une résolution de fou?


Beuh... non :rose: Je suis sur un 20" avec 1680 x 1050, mais effectivement je n'avais pas pensé à ce détail  
ça doit être effectivement plus gros en 1280 x 800 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## tweek (16 Octobre 2007)

x2x a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Bien qu'inscrit depuis un certain temps sur Mac Génération, je ne me suis pas encore exprimé sur les forums. Alors voilà je me lance. Voici mon site:
> 
> ...



Sympa, 300 pour exporter un diaporama iPhoto en video avec effets Ken Burn...


----------



## x2x (16 Octobre 2007)

Le petit diaporama que tu vois et qui ne dure que quelques secondes fais partie d'un clip d'introduction d'un film qui dure un peu plus d'une heure, ayant n&#233;cessit&#233; plusieurs heures de tournage et &#233;galement plusieurs heures de montage. C'est d'ailleurs tr&#232;s bien expliqu&#233; sur la page en question. (&#8230


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2007)

et hop, vous avez gagn&#233; ! on ferme !

edit : je r&#233;ouvre&#8230;

vous remarquerez qu'il manque 50 posts, 50 posts sans int&#233;r&#234;ts dont 25 de "bravo". Si vous voulez que ce sujet survive (vous ne devez pas y &#234;tre tr&#232;s attach&#233;, seule une personne m'a t&#233;moign&#233; de son attachement), je vous demande *d&#233;sormais *de faire vos remarques priv&#233;s par MP, vos f&#233;licitations par coup de boule et d'&#233;vitez de g&#226;cher mes yeux par de la lecture vaine&#8230; Portfolio existe pour partager, pour progresser, je ne crois pas qu'on progresse avec un simple "tr&#232;s sympa"&#8230; moi aussi dans la vie je suis tr&#232;s sympa&#8230;

sinon, je n'aurais aucun scrupule &#224; fermer &#224; nouveau.


----------



## zepatente (17 Octobre 2007)

Oh non , je tiens énormement à ce fil comme à tout le portfolio , çà donne des idées , de progresser , de copier des fois mais surtout çà nous sort de notre propre bulle

longue vie à ce fil

a+


----------



## julusmulus (17 Octobre 2007)

Ba ouai, moi aussi j'aime bien ce fil, il est super je trouve, 
Désolé pour le derapage....

Tu va dire que je suis un boulet, mais je ne retrouve pu comment envoyer les messages privés depuis le renouveau du site...
:rose:


----------



## monvilain (17 Octobre 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> Bmais je ne retrouve pu comment envoyer les messages priv&#233;s depuis le renouveau du site...
> :rose:


Clique sur le nom de la personne a qui tu veux envoyer les messages..(si c'est &#231; aque tu veux)


----------



## julusmulus (17 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Clique sur le nom de la personne a qui tu veux envoyer les messages..(si c'est ç aque tu veux)



Sa y est j'ai réussi, merci a toi


----------



## bodysoulspirit (20 Octobre 2007)

Le mien, consacré aux vidéos apple. Une archive. Cest une test, ce site ne restera pas en ligne.

http://web.mac.com/huedenschristian/Site/Bienvenue.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2007)

bodysoulspirit a dit:


> Le mien, consacré aux vidéos apple. Une archive. Cest une test, ce site ne restera pas en ligne.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/huedenschristian/Site/Bienvenue.html


C'est propre, net et sans bavure.  

Juste une question : comment as-tu fait ton "Par ici les vidéos" sur la page d'accueil ?


----------



## bodysoulspirit (20 Octobre 2007)

Dans photoshop, jai crée une image dun carré arrondi noir transparent avec marqué par ici les fotos que jai importé dans iWeb et je lui ai attribué un lien 

Merci pour tes commentaires


----------



## bodysoulspirit (20 Octobre 2007)

Et jai aissi besoin de toi, cest facile de mettre un site sur free ?  Faut vraiment donner son addresse et ils tenvoie par courrier les identifiants, ou tout peut se faire par mail ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2007)

bodysoulspirit a dit:


> Et jai aissi besoin de toi, cest facile de mettre un site sur free ?  Faut vraiment donner son addresse et ils tenvoie par courrier les identifiants, ou tout peut se faire par mail ?


Pour Free, tu vas dans ton interface de gestion dans ton compte e-mail. Tu actives ton espace page persos. Tu attends quelques jours et c'est bon. Après tu peux transférer ton site iWeb, que tu auras publié dans un dossier, avec n'importe quel logiciel de FTP (moi j'utilise FireFTP).


----------



## bodysoulspirit (20 Octobre 2007)

Ok

mais si le FAI nest pas Free ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2007)

bodysoulspirit a dit:


> Ok
> 
> mais si le FAI nest pas Free ?


Pour la publication de ton site, c'est pareil. Et pour l'activation des pages perso, la méthode varie d'un FAI à l'autre.


----------



## bodysoulspirit (20 Octobre 2007)

Ok, men vais essayer 

Merci


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2007)

Juste une question: A quoi sert la rubrique ISIGHT?

J'avoue etre ..intrigué..:mouais:


----------



## bodysoulspirit (20 Octobre 2007)

tu mas fait rirre   

Au fait cest un essai avec un composant quartz.

Normalement, la iSight s'alume ( webcam mac et tu te vois  )

  

des essais


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2007)

Je te rassur j'ai pas une tete violette et des yeux comme çamouais en réalité


----------



## pim (20 Octobre 2007)

bodysoulspirit a dit:


> tu mas fait rirre
> 
> Au fait cest un essai avec un composant quartz.
> 
> ...



Excellent ! Et tu as la possibilité de ton côté de récupérer les images ?!!!


----------



## zepatente (20 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Excellent ! Et tu as la possibilité de ton côté de récupérer les images ?!!!



c'est exactement la question que je posais

et pis sans indiscretion , tu fais des essais pour un site qui s'enrienteras vers quoi..


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2007)

J'avoue c'est..surprenant...


----------



## bodysoulspirit (20 Octobre 2007)

J en ne sais pas s'il y a moyen de récuperer les images. Je ne pense pas (vu que cest un .qtz, donc comme une video qui permet en plus de récuperer le signal de l'isight et de lajouter. ) Et puis quoi ? recuperer toutes les videos de tous ceux qui viendraient sur le site ? Je vois pas comment faire . . .

Sinon, cest juste que j'avait envie de mettre en ligne une collection de vidéos apple (le site nen présente qu'une petite partie a venir ) en plutot bonne qualité (contrairement a ces trucs pourris de youTube 

Et puis je me laisse dériver a des petits essais 

 a plus


----------



## monvilain (21 Octobre 2007)

C'est plutot sympa comme essais


----------



## matty (14 Novembre 2007)

Je suis webmaster professionnelle et j'ai de la concurence avec iweb >< lol
non toutes vos créations sont très bien !
seulement attention

voici mes quelques conseils :

              - Un site internet doit etre pensser pour etre simple dans la navigation ! (se qui n'est pas toujour le cas dans se que j'ai vu !)

              - Un site doit etre rapide a charger meme pour les bas débit, si besoin crée 2 versions 

              - Manque de dynamisme je pensse a tout se qui est PHP je ne sais pas si Iweb gere tout sa 

              - et dernier petit conseil manque de compatibiliter entre tout les navigateurs !
penssez que la plus part des internautes ne sont pas sous mac (malheuresement) et n'utiliste pas tous Safari, chaque navigateurs interprete une page un peu a sa façon.

allé sur ceux bonne nuit a tous et continué dans vos créations

cordialement matthieu


----------



## pim (14 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour tes conseils   Sous .Mac avec des sites iWeb, c'est mal parti pour les trois derniers points :


 l'h&#233;bergement _made by Apple_ quoique tr&#232;s simple d'utilisation est d'une lenteur digne du _World Wide Web_ de 1995, les sites cr&#233;&#233;s sous iWeb sont en g&#233;n&#233;ral un peu lourds (poids des images, texte sous forme de photo...) ;

 le PHP on en est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin encore ;

 quant &#224; la compatibilit&#233; je pense qu'il faudrait parler d'&#234;tre compatible avec les bugs & manies d'Internet Explorer, certes tout webmaster professionnel en passe par l&#224;, mais je ne pense pas qu'il faille que l'on c&#232;de &#224; cette facilit&#233; ! Pour rappel Safari 3 disponible sous Mac et PC est lui 100 &#37; compatible avec les derni&#232;res sp&#233;cifications Web


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2007)

matty a dit:


> Je suis webmaster professionnelle...
> voici mes quelques conseils :
> ...
> allé sur ceux...


Des conseils ne suffisent pas.
Quel est ton site pour qu'on puisse en prendre de la graine ?

Que veux-tu dire par "allé sur ceux" ?
Tu es allé sur des gens ?


----------



## matty (14 Novembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Merci pour tes conseils   Sous .Mac avec des sites iWeb, c'est mal parti pour les trois derniers points :
> 
> l'hébergement _made by Apple_ quoique très simple d'utilisation est d'une lenteur digne du _World Wide Web_ de 1995, les sites créés sous iWeb sont en général un peu lourds (poids des images, texte sous forme de photo...) ;
> le PHP on en est très très loin encore ;
> quant à la compatibilité je pense qu'il faudrait parler d'être compatible avec les bugs & manies d'Internet Explorer, certes tout webmaster professionnel en passe par là, mais je ne pense pas qu'il faille que l'on cède à cette facilité ! Pour rappel Safari 3 disponible sous Mac et PC est lui 100 % compatible avec les dernières spécifications Web



Oui il est vrai que Safari est genial de se point de vu la 
mais pas tout le monde l'utilise  lol douce utopie mais belle utopie 
 en tout cas merci pour ta reponce cela me permet d'en savoir déjà plus sur les possibilité que mon futur mac offre (je me met bientot a mac )



loustic a dit:


> Des conseils ne suffisent pas.
> Quel est ton site pour qu'on puisse en prendre de la graine ?
> 
> Que veux-tu dire par "allé sur ceux" ?
> Tu es allé sur des gens ?



je ne voulez en aucun cas que vous preniez mal mais conseils loustic !
vraiment je disais simplement se que je penssais.

je mescuse au cas ou je vous aurez offusqué !

bonne soirée a tous
matthieu


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2007)

merci pour les conseils web, du coup, ça me donne envie de t'en donner un  (c'est bien normal ).
achète un correcteur d'orthographe 
.
.


----------



## nicomaly (15 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Voici enfin le mien:

http://nicolasmalory.free.fr/voyages/accueil.html

Chez moi petit probleme d'affichage de la page d'acceuil avec Firefox, vous confirmer :rose:  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2007)

nicomaly a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Voici enfin le mien:
> 
> ...


Aucun probl&#232;me avec Firefox Windows.


----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2007)

pas de soucis non plus, mais quelle lenteur pour charger les pages... sous firefox (mac) comme sur safari


----------



## nicomaly (15 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Aucun problème avec Firefox Windows.


Ok merci, a tu comme VLEROY remarquer quelle lenteur pour charger les pages sous Windows ? :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2007)

nicomaly a dit:


> Ok merci, a tu comme VLEROY remarquer quelle lenteur pour charger les pages sous Windows ? :rose:


Oui. Mais bon, sur le PC du boulot, c'est lent tout le temps ou presque. Alors ça n'avait rien de significatif pour moi.


----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2007)

moi j'ai du débit grave et ici ça rame, j'imagine avec un 56ko, je te le dis, je finissais pas le chargement de l'accueil
plus rapide sous safari 3 que sous firefox 2,0,0,7


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2007)

C'est hyper lent chez moi aussi. Le truc, c'est qu'avec des sites webs qui prolif&#232;rent avec des contenus proches, il faut vraiment que &#231;a charge vite, parce que si il faut gal&#233;rer pour afficher une photo, ba le lecteur passe et ne repasse pas. 

N'y-a-til pas non plus, en plus de la lourdeur des sites iwebs en g&#233;n&#233;ral, une lenteur pour les sites h&#233;berg&#233;s chez free?

_Par contre, dire que les hivers sont tiedes en Turquie, c'est tr&#232;s mal conna&#238;tre le pays 


_


----------



## nicomaly (15 Novembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> _Par contre, dire que les hivers sont tiedes en Turquie, c'est très mal connaître le pays
> _



Ben quoi je ne crois pas me tromper, la t° ne dessant jamais sous 0° et très rarement sous le 5-6°  , mais tu as raison je ne connai pas très bien la Turquie  je n'y suis allé qu'une fois !
Enfin pour en revenir a nos moutons : iWeb + free ca rame dure !!!


----------



## Hérisson (15 Novembre 2007)

Il me semble que c'est une critique d'Iweb, c'est bien c'est pratique, mais les pages sont un peu lourdes.

*voilà*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2007)

Hérisson a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est une critique d'Iweb, c'est bien c'est pratique, mais les pages sont un peu lourdes.
> 
> *voilà*


Je suis chez Free aussi et c'est vrai que, même sans que le site soit super chargé, ça rame.


----------



## zepatente (16 Novembre 2007)

matty a dit:


> Oui il est vrai que Safari est genial de se point de vu la
> mais pas tout le monde l'utilise  lol douce utopie mais belle utopie
> en tout cas merci pour ta reponce cela me permet d'en savoir déjà plus sur les possibilité que mon futur mac offre (je me met bientot a mac )
> 
> ...



je suis un peu comme loustic j'aimerais voir tes sites car c'est toujours instructif et t'inquietes pas pour nous vexer . il en faut plus.


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Novembre 2007)

des modifications et des ajouts sur notre site, un ptit lifting quoi !!! www.alexebene.com
un contenu qui ne plaira pas à tous ( ) mais c'est plus sur la forme que j'attends vos suggestions (typo, thème ou autres...)
oui bon je sais que des pages sont lourdes à charger (la page photo surtout c'est lent à en crever) 
voilà


----------



## Hérisson (17 Novembre 2007)

Je recommande le diaporama de photos, un peu long a charger quoi que !
idéal pour faire un break...


----------



## bodysoulspirit (19 Novembre 2007)

Bon alors, c'est simple moi j'adore iWeb pour sa simplicité. 

Mais il est vrai, qu'une fois le site en ligne sur Apple.mac la lenteur est extreme.
Est ce uniquement sue .mac, ou est ce la meme chose pour un site iWeb heberg chez Free?

Pour ce qui est du texte en Png, oui je confirme mais cela concerne uniqument le texte comportant un lien, les autres ne sont pas sous forme d'images.

Et ce que j'aime avec iWeb, c'est que cest vrai quil est assez limité mais il y a toujours la possbiltés de detourner les choses (mettre du flash, utiliser la gallerie .mac etc  )


----------



## zepatente (20 Novembre 2007)

bodysoulspirit a dit:


> Bon alors, c'est simple moi j'adore iWeb pour sa simplicité.
> 
> Mais il est vrai, qu'une fois le site en ligne sur Apple.mac la lenteur est extreme.
> Est ce uniquement sue .mac, ou est ce la meme chose pour un site iWeb heberg chez Free?
> ...


moi je suis sur .mac mais je me rend pas compte de la lenteur ....j'ai pas eu de remonter de visiteur la dessus


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Novembre 2007)

juste une question comme ça en passant...
bien que l'option soit sélectionnée, je n'arrive pas à afficher le compteur de visiteurs sur ma page d'accueuil...c'est un détail mais bon...une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas une fonction réservée à un compte .Mac par hasard?


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une fonction réservée à un compte .Mac par hasard?



mais j'en ai un de compte .mac même si j'héberge mon site ailleurs...et puis cette fonction marche sans soucis sur toutes les autres pages du site...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

J'ai rien dis alors:rose: Mille excuses...
Par contre, je vois pas trop pourquoi le compte marche sur les aures pages et pas sur celle de l'acceuil.. Je vais y réfléchir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2007)

En principe, la fonction de compteur d'iWeb ne marche qu'avec des sites publiés sur .Mac. Mais des compteurs à intégrer pour un site publié ailleurs, on en trouve ailleurs (Google est votre ami). Moi, je l'ai fait pour le mien.


----------



## zepatente (20 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une fonction réservée à un compte .Mac par hasard?


c'est un compteur qui ne vient pas de IWEB...êtes vous sur la version 06 ou 08 de iweb et comment est intégré de compteur? merci de vos réponses


----------



## andy warhol (3 Décembre 2007)

Salut,
Avant de switcher j'avais mis mes recherches de généalogie en ligne (je ne me souvient même plus avec quel outil). aprés un an d'attente aprés mon switch je me suis enfin décidé à le refaire entièrement en septembre dernier. Puis le mois dernier, "same player shoot again", je suis passé sur iweb 2 sans trop de casse d'ailleurs.
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/philippe.alexandre

Je suis conscient que les temps de chargement sont lent, qu'il reste également des bug liés au passage sous Ilife08 (Les accents) et surtout pas mal de boulot pour au moins finir la première mouture....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2007)

andy warhol a dit:


> Salut,
> Avant de switcher j'avais mis mes recherches de généalogie en ligne (je ne me souvient même plus avec quel outil). aprés un an d'attente aprés mon switch je me suis enfin décidé à le refaire entièrement en septembre dernier. Puis le mois dernier, "same player shoot again", je suis passé sur iweb 2 sans trop de casse d'ailleurs.
> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/philippe.alexandre
> 
> Je suis conscient que les temps de chargement sont lent, qu'il reste également des bug liés au passage sous Ilife08 (Les accents) et surtout pas mal de boulot pour au moins finir la première mouture....


RAS pour moi.


----------



## alfred (5 Décembre 2007)

I'm the website


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Chouette comme site 
Je l'aurai croisé au hasard, jamais je me serais dis qu'il a été réalisé avec iweb 
En plus le contenue, vite parcouru, est vraiment sympa


----------



## monvilain (5 Décembre 2007)

alfred a dit:


> I'm the website



+ 1 pour le site!


----------



## alfred (5 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je l'aurai croisé au hasard, jamais je me serais dis qu'il a été réalisé avec iweb



Oui, j'ai essayé de customiser le plus possible. Mais quel boulot. Rajouter tous les liens lors des updates, etc... 

Dommage que plus de choses ne soit pas faites automatiquement. Dans iWeb 6 peut-être


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Bon, OK, j'ai déjà mis le lien dans "Vos site persos V2"

Mais, le site est fait avec iWeb (sans fioritures qui impressionnent, juste du iWeb de base), je reste dans le sujet, donc.


C'est là


Une petite précision, suite à une remarque qui m'a été faite sur le site : le compteur de visite est provisoire. Il ne va pas avec le reste.
Par contre, si vous connaissez un moyen de connaitre le nombre de visiteur sans cet affichage horrible de gros chiffres, je suis prenneur.


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Je poste ici non pas pour un site que j'ai fait moi-même avec iWeb (ceux qui sont en manque de sites perso sous iWeb peuvent toujours cliquer sur n'importe quel lien de ma signature  ), mais pour vous signaler le site Web de Yamaha consacré au YSP 3000. Derrière cette dénomination stupide puisque impossible à retenir, se cache à mes yeux le meilleur compagnon de l'Apple TV :





Mais trève de bavardages, l'objet de mon post est que le site en question est fait... sous iWeb 2.0.2 ! On reconnaît l'aspect, et on a la confirmation en examinant le code source  

De là à dire que Yamaha a été inspiré par Apple pour le design et l'ergonomie de son appareil (pas de fil, installation facile...) il n'y a qu'un pas que je me permets de franchir 

NB : le site vaut aussi le détour pour l'accent japonais du commentaire en français sur leur vidéo. Ça fait super geek je trouve :bebe:


----------



## Alfoo (23 Décembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je poste ici non pas pour un site que j'ai fait moi-même avec iWeb (ceux qui sont en manque de sites perso sous iWeb peuvent toujours cliquer sur n'importe quel lien de ma signature  ), mais pour vous signaler le site Web de Yamaha consacré au YSP 3000. Derrière cette dénomination stupide puisque impossible à retenir, se cache à mes yeux le meilleur compagnon de l'Apple TV :
> 
> ...




superbe produit le YSP 3000.
Tu m'as meme donné envie de l'acheter en remplacement de mon kit 5.1 actuel (yamaha+jbl). Plus da cables qui traines ou d'enceintes fixées au mur.... le pied


----------



## monvilain (23 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Par contre, si vous connaissez un moyen de connaitre le nombre de visiteur sans cet affichage horrible de gros chiffres, je suis prenneur.



Je crois que ce n'est pas possible pour l'instant; en revanche, si les infos sont pour TOI, il y à http://www.google.com/analytics/


----------



## zepatente (24 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour peux tu me dire comment as tu vas l'intégration de la vidéo d'accueeil et quelles sont ses caractéristiques ....je suis bluffé par la rapidité de chargement et sa taille 

Bravo



pim a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je poste ici non pas pour un site que j'ai fait moi-même avec iWeb (ceux qui sont en manque de sites perso sous iWeb peuvent toujours cliquer sur n'importe quel lien de ma signature  ), mais pour vous signaler le site Web de Yamaha consacré au YSP 3000. Derrière cette dénomination stupide puisque impossible à retenir, se cache à mes yeux le meilleur compagnon de l'Apple TV :
> 
> ...


----------



## fbethe (28 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

et voilà pour mon site fait sous iweb08... je suis fier du formulaire de reservation avec envoi  automatique de mail...

ici :

http://www.chantairelle.com

Frédéric


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2007)

fbethe a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> et voilà pour mon site fait sous iweb08... je suis fier du formulaire de reservation avec envoi  automatique de mail...
> 
> ...


Aïe !
... serveur introuvable...


----------



## fbethe (28 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ton test ...

mais chez moi çà marche... tu peux réessayer ?

Merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Décembre 2007)

www.lyhn.info , pas fini, loin de l'être...


----------



## fbethe (28 Décembre 2007)

effectivement encore un petit effort de développement.

Bref, le début y est ! du moins la structure

J'ai quand-même retenu le truc pour l'éosine...

Amicalement

Frédéric


----------



## ymathias (28 Décembre 2007)

je viens de terminer mon site sur iweb 08

http://www.yann-mathias.com

mais je ne peux voir les photos en diaporama sur mon ibook G4 avec firefox (ancienne version) et avec safari 1.3.2

J'espère donc qu'il est visible sur des vieux internet explorer.

Mes clients ou futurs clients ne sont pas tous équipés avec les dernières technologies.
Je commence à regretter un peu cet achat d'ilife08 !!

SI vous avez des idées pour la compatibilité ? que je rajoute une page au site...avec les explications...

merci...


----------



## fbethe (28 Décembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> je viens de terminer mon site sur iweb 08
> 
> http://www.yann-mathias.com



Je viens de faire un tour sur ton site... très très bien. Simple et clair.

Sur mon mac sous safari 3.04 çà tourne vite et bien.


----------



## ymathias (28 Décembre 2007)

mais j'ai peur que sur de vieilles machines...???


----------



## ymathias (28 Décembre 2007)

SYmpa ton site mais sombre...
J'aime beaucoup les photos, tu as un univers bien à toi...tu m'as donné envie de faire un site avec des photos plus perso, loin de mon travail quotidien...

Par contre on se perd un peu dans ton site, heureusement qu'il y a le 'centre'...

bravo..


----------



## monvilain (29 Décembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> SI vous avez des idées pour la compatibilité ? que je rajoute une page au site...avec les explications...
> 
> merci...



http://browsershots.org/:up:


----------



## ymathias (30 Décembre 2007)

un lien dont je vais abuser...

merci


----------



## romeo133 (31 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je sais pas si c'est moi qui suis stupide, mais je n'arrive pas à publier uniquement un site dans un dossier iweb. J'en ai plusieurs et impossible d'en ouvrir un seul à la fois.

En fait je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de créer un site et de l'enregistrer dans un dossier ? Ou si nous sommes obliger d'avoir tous nos sites ouvert en même temps sur iweb. C'est vraiment pas pratique pour travailler car quand je veux publier un seul site, je suis obliger de les republier tous à chaque fois. Si quelqu'un à une astuces.

En plus à chaque publication il faut mettre le site qu'on veux republier en haut de liste pour avoir la page index correspondante, pour ensuite pouvoir effacer le dossier de l'autre site. je suis pas sur de m'expliquer correctement lol

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fbethe (31 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord pour visiter le bon site, si tu en as plusieurs, dans iweb tu cliques sur le site que tu souhaites visiter et tu cliques sur "visiter". Tu seras directement dirigé vers ton site choisi.

Avec iweb tu es "obligé" de publier à chaque fois tous les sites.

Il existe un logiciel gratuit pour ne publier qu'un seul site... je ne me souviens plus du nom...

Cordialement vers 2008...


----------



## romeo133 (31 Décembre 2007)

Merci c'est gentil d'avoir répondu, mais en fait le plus génant c'est de ne pas pouvoir enregistré chaque site séparément. Je trouve ca stupide comme fonctionnement. ce serait tellement plus simple s'il y avait un bouton "enregistrer sous" dans fichier. Ca permettrait d'ouvrir uniquement le site sur lequel on souhaite travailler, sans risquer d'endommager d'autres sites.

Bref, si quelqu'un à une astuces, je suis preneur.

Ciao


----------



## fbethe (31 Décembre 2007)

Il existe un logiciel gratuit pour le faire mais je ne sais plus son nom... un internaute finiras sans doute par te l'écrire.


----------



## c0by (1 Janvier 2008)

fbethe a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> et voilà pour mon site fait sous iweb08... je suis fier du formulaire de reservation avec envoi  automatique de mail...
> 
> ...



Super et encore plus les 2 formulaires. Tu as fait comment ?


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

il y a un petit défaut d'affichage en page 1
sinon, tu pourrais faire un mini tuto pour ton formulaire?


----------



## fbethe (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour et Bonne Iweb 2008 !

Merci pour vos commentaires pour mon site chantairelle.com

@vleroy... quel défaut d'affichage sur la page 1 ? je ne vois rien  

Concernant le formulaire.

J'ai utilisé simplement la fonction "insérer un fragment html"

1- j'ai créé une page iweb... facile jusqu'à là,
3- sur cette page créée, j'ai inséré une zone/un cadre en cliquant sur "Widgets Web"
4- j'ai inséré le code html renvoyant sur un formulaire hébergé sur un site "
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; url=http://www.chantairelle.com/chantairelle/formulaire.html" />
</head>
5- ce formulaire me renvoi directement un email une fois validé
6- des exemples de formulaire, il en existe partout...
le mien, un peu indigeste mais bon:


<head>
  <meta http-equiv="content-type"
 content="text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1">
  <meta name="generator" content="ChantAirelle">
  <title>Formulaire de reservation. ChantAirelle</title>
</head>
<body background="images/fond1.gif" bgcolor="white">
<form method="post" action="envoicontact.php">
  <div style="width: 684px;" align="center">
  <p style="margin-left: 0px; width: 634px;"><big
 style="font-weight: bold;">ChantAirelle</big><br>
17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris</p>
  <p style="margin-left: 0px; width: 634px;"> Tel +33 1 46
33 18 59</p>
  <p style="width: 654px;"><b>Fermé samedi midi et
Dimanche</b> <label> </label></p>
  <div style="width: 638px;" align="center"> <b><font
 size="4"><big>Contact</big><br>
  </font></b><b><font color="#cc0033"
 size="4">Réponse garantie / Guaranteed answer</font></b></div>
  </div>
  <div style="width: 666px;" align="center">
  <table style="margin-left: 0px; height: 232px; width: 626px;"
 border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2">
    <tbody>
      <tr>
        <td style="width: 313px;"></td>
        <td style="width: 484px;"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td style="width: 313px;"><label><b>Email&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</b>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</label></td>
        <td style="width: 484px;"><input name="email"
 size="41" type="text" border="0"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td style="width: 313px;">Commentaire / Coment</td>
        <td style="width: 484px;"><textarea
 name="commentaire" rows="12" cols="65"></textarea></td>
      </tr>
    </tbody>
  </table>
  <input name="submitButtonName" value="Envoyer / Submit"
 type="submit" border="0"></div>
  <div align="center"> </div>
</form>

pour que ce formulaire fonctionne, il faut aussi créer : envoicontact.php

<?PHP
$msg = "Nom    :\t$nom\n" ;
$msg .= "E-Mail :\t$email\n\n" ;
$msg .= "Heure  :\t$heure\n" ;
$msg .= "Jour   :\t$jour\n" ;
$msg .= "Mois   :\t$mois\n" ;
$msg .= "Annee  :\t$annee\n\n\n" ;
$msg .= "Nombre :\t$nbr\n\n" ;
$msg .= "commentaire:\t$commentaire\n\n" ;
$recipient = "xxxxx@chantairelle.com" ;
$subject = "Reservation" ;
$mailheaders =  "Reservation<> \n" ;
$mailheaders =  "Reply-To: $email\n\n" ;
mail ($recipient, $subject, $msg, $mailheaders);
$recipient = $email ;
$subject = "Restaurant ChantAirelle Paris" ;
$msg = "Votre demande de reservation est en cours de traitement.\n\nThank you, Your request for reservation is in the course of processing. \n\n  Frederic BETHE\n\n Restaurant ChantAirelle \n\n Tel 01 46 33 18 59" ;
$mailheaders = "Merci, Thank you," ;
mail ($recipient, $subject, $msg, $mailheaders);
echo  "<HTML><HEAD>" ;
echo  "<TITLE>Votre demande de reservation est en cours de traitement&#8230;</TITLE></HEAD><BODY>" ;
echo  "<H1 align=center>Merci, Thank you, </H1>" ;
echo  "<P align=center>" ;
echo  " Votre demande de reservation a ete enregistre" ;
echo  "<P align=center>" ;
echo  " Your request for reservation has ete records,</P></P></P>" ;
echo  "<P align=center>" ;
echo  " Vous recevrez une reponse sous 8 heures" ;
echo  "<P align=center>" ;
echo  " You will receive a response under 8 noon</P>" ;
echo  "<P align=center>" ;
?>


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2008)

Sympa le site.

Bonne année.

Le défaut, avec Safari 3.0.4


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

loustic m'évite une capture écran, c'est bien le même problème


----------



## ymathias (1 Janvier 2008)

meme soucis avec Firefox/2.0.0.4


----------



## fbethe (1 Janvier 2008)

ha non ! vous allez par finir à me casser le morale !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2008)

ymathias a dit:


> meme soucis avec Firefox/2.0.0.4


Idem 2.0.0.11


fbethe a dit:


> ha non ! vous allez par finir à me casser le morale !!


Mais non, mais non. Surtout que tu as fait un excellent travail  

Dans iWeb, publies dans un dossier (Fichier > Publier dans un dossier) et à la fin visite le site (cela se fait en local). Regardes si ça le fait. Et avec ton navigateur, tu as ce problème ou pas ?


----------



## monvilain (1 Janvier 2008)

romeo133 a dit:


> Merci c'est gentil d'avoir répondu, mais en fait le plus génant c'est de ne pas pouvoir enregistré chaque site séparément. Je trouve ca stupide comme fonctionnement. ce serait tellement plus simple s'il y avait un bouton "enregistrer sous" dans fichier. Ca permettrait d'ouvrir uniquement le site sur lequel on souhaite travailler, sans risquer d'endommager d'autres sites.
> 
> Bref, si quelqu'un à une astuces, je suis preneur.
> 
> Ciao



Bonjour,

La manip est indiquée ici (derniére astuce de la page)


----------



## fbethe (1 Janvier 2008)

J'ai testé sur Firefox aucun problème,
J'ai testé sur Safari 3.0.4 aucun problème,

La version 2 de safari semble donc poser problème, c'est quand-même incroyable qu'Apple ne rend pas compatible "ses propres" sites sur son propre navigateur, même en version ancienne.


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

fbethe a dit:


> J'ai testé sur Firefox aucun problème,
> J'ai testé sur Safari 3.0.4 aucun problème,
> 
> La version 2 de safari semble donc poser problème, c'est quand-même incroyable qu'Apple ne rend pas compatible "ses propres" sites sur son propre navigateur, même en version ancienne.



hé ho, je suis sous safari 3 et j'ai été le premier à te dire le problème... allez on recommence


----------



## fbethe (1 Janvier 2008)

oui oui... effectivement Vleroy prem's.

A gagné un Maurin !

merci encore

Frédéric


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

ce que je voulais te dire, c'est que le problème se détecte avec safari 3
Ta sucette en bois tu peux la garder pour un nioube mal élevé


----------



## fbethe (1 Janvier 2008)

J'ai safari 3 et je ne détecte aucun problème... bon bizarre !


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2008)

J'ai aussi ce petit problème, sinon il à l'air pas mal avec son jus d'alphabète ton coq au vin ..

OK je sors


----------



## Raphael.M (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Je trouve qu'iWeb est vraiment un excellent logiciel. Seulement voilà, j'ai un petit problème : je désirerais créer un lien vers une page externe à iWeb (la page de mon blog, hébergé chez Google). Je voudrais que ce lien soit dans le menu (à côté des autres pages/sections de mon site).
Seul problème : ce menu n'a pas l'air modifiable.
Avez-vous une idée ?

Merci beaucoup
Raphael


----------



## fbethe (1 Janvier 2008)

Raphael,

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien tout compris, mais je pense que tu veux ajouter "ta" propre option au menu de navigation par défaut ?!

2 solutions,

1- Créer une page vierge avec le nom de ton option en incluant un widget web fragment html :
  <meta http-equiv="refresh"
 content="1; URL=http://www.monsite.com">

2- créer une zone de texte avec le nom de ton option, puis sur cette zone tu crées un lien qui renvoi à ton site. Cette zone de texte tu viens la placer au niveau du menu de navigation

voilà


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2008)

fbethe a dit:


> Raphael,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien tout compris, mais je pense que tu veux ajouter "ta" propre option au menu de navigation par défaut ?!
> 
> ...


Pareil pour le "2-". Je dirai même plus :tu vires le menu de navigation et tu t'en fais un avec des zones de texte.

PS : fbethe, j'ai le même problème sur ton site avec Safari 3.0.4  :rateau:


----------



## fbethe (2 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,

Merci pour vos remarques, 

j'ai changé la présentation de la homepage, rechargé en entier mon site...

le problème subsiste t-il ?

merci


----------



## ymathias (2 Janvier 2008)

et Bonne année !


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

nickel


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2008)

Peccable


----------



## Thanadeus (3 Janvier 2008)

Voici un site web (www.dictee.ca) réalisé entièrement avec iWeb 08 avec l'aide de iWebTranslatorGui. Ce tout petit logiciel gratuit me permet de régler le problème d'accent dans les blogs d'iWeb 2. Grâce à lui, je publie sans problème toutes mes pages de blogs et de podcast.

Le site s'appelle Dictée Éric Fournier et propose des dictées en ligne en podcast avec les corrigés pour s'améliorer en français.


----------



## fbethe (3 Janvier 2008)

Thanadeus,

Tés ton site, très intéressant et original.

Comment fais-tu pour publier ton site ? 
tu publies ton site dans un dossier puis tu le publies en FTP avec cyberduck, transmit ? car je trouve ce processus un peu galère...

As-tu une astuce rapide et immédiate pour publier ? comme on peut le faire sur .mac  un click sur "publier" et c'est tout...

merci


----------



## fbethe (3 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

sur mon site www.chantairelle.com je souhaiterais élargir la partie centrale où il y a le texte/blog et donc réduire d'autant les marges de gauche et de droite... après de multiples recherche je ne trouve pas. J'ai regardé dans navigateur... mais  

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

fbethe a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> sur mon site www.chantairelle.com je souhaiterais élargir la partie centrale où il y a le texte/blog et donc réduire d'autant les marges de gauche et de droite... après de multiples recherche je ne trouve pas. J'ai regardé dans navigateur... mais
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils



Dans l'inspecteur, la première section, deuxième onglet, tu peux définirla taille de page, les magres et autres
C'est ce que tu cherches?


----------



## fbethe (3 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse, çà doit être cela, mais je n'arrive pas à réduire les 2 marges gauche et droite.... j'ai essayé tout les paramètres mais rien n'y fait


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

fbethe a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, çà doit être cela, mais je n'arrive pas à réduire les 2 marges gauche et droite.... j'ai essayé tout les paramètres mais rien n'y fait



je ne suis pas étonné, j'ai eu le même problème hier en voulant faire des template pour Mail3 avec iweb... Ah rien ne vaut un vrai éditeur (du coup, j'ai refait sous GOLIVE et pas de soucis)


----------



## zepatente (5 Janvier 2008)

fbethe a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> sur mon site www.chantairelle.com je souhaiterais élargir la partie centrale où il y a le texte/blog et donc réduire d'autant les marges de gauche et de droite... après de multiples recherche je ne trouve pas. J'ai regardé dans navigateur... mais
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils


je ne vois pour changer celà de changer la largeur générale du site .
Quelles sont tes dimensions actuelles ?


----------



## zepatente (6 Janvier 2008)

Nouvelle Année .... Nouveau site ....... Merci à tous pour vos conseils 

Bien sur , je suis à l'écoute de toutes vos remarques


Bonne année


----------



## lulunatch (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour voici mon site créé sur Iweb,

http://www.couleursbassin.fr

je cherche à l'améliorer, par exemple y inclure une page style livre d'or pour les visiteurs, je n'ai pas trouvé la solution.

A plus


----------



## fbethe (7 Janvier 2008)

@ lulunatch,

pour ton livre d'or à intégrer. Tu choisis un livre d'or gratuit sur le net, puis tu récupères l'adresse http de ton compte livre d'or que tu intègres dans une de tes pages iweb à l'aide "fragment html"

Frédéric


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2008)

lulunatch a dit:


> Bonjour voici mon site créé sur Iweb,
> 
> http://www.couleursbassin.fr
> 
> ...


Site sympa mais petite faute d'orthographe dans la légende d'une photo : c'est "Place de la Bour*s*e" et pas de la "bource".


----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2008)

lulunatch a dit:


> Bonjour voici mon site créé sur Iweb,
> 
> http://www.couleursbassin.fr
> 
> ...



les photos d'arcachon


----------



## jean-fabien (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous et toutes !

J'ai profité de l'essai de 60 jours sur .Mac pour proposer une site uniquement dédié aux photos prises avec un téléphone mobile.

En l'occurence le N95.

Une petite visite, mieux quelques commentaires sur les photos me feraient évidement grand plaisir.

A vous de voir 

Jean-Fabien

http://web.mac.com/jeanfab1/


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2008)

jean-fabien
Ton site est simple donc efficace, donc sympa.
Les photos laissent un peu le visiteur sur sa faim
car les vignettes sont trop petites et parfois
trop sombres.


----------



## Agams (9 Janvier 2008)

bonjours,
sa fait deja 3ans que je suis sur mac mais je n'ai acheter ilife que il ya deux jours juste pour iweb
et je voudrai savoir si il y aurai moyen de changer l'adress de son site pour ne pas devoir mettre "http://web.mac.com/utilisateur.nom du site..." et mettre juste le nom du site.com
merci d'avance pour la réponse meme si elle es movaise


----------



## vleroy (9 Janvier 2008)

jean-fabien a dit:


> Une petite visite, mieux quelques commentaires sur les photos me feraient évidement grand plaisir.



J'adore tes photos d'une manière générale, t'as viré celles du N95 j'ai rien vu de tel... mais les autres un régal, postes en quelques une dans le portfolio


----------



## zepatente (9 Janvier 2008)

J'aime beaucoup les photos, tres bon concept peu être commenter les photos ....des dignes héritiés de "SAMO"  

Bonne continuation



jean-fabien a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes !
> 
> J'ai profité de l'essai de 60 jours sur .Mac pour proposer une site uniquement dédié aux photos prises avec un téléphone mobile.
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2008)

citer Samo, c'est quasi direct une sorte d'anti-point de godwin&#8230; ya pas moyen de faire des critiques sensées sans passer par la flatterie ?

pour avoir ""vu"" "Samo" improviser, ça me choque. ptêt le peintre et pas le modérateur qui parle là.

ça n'engage en rien  la qualité des photos, au contraire.


----------



## zepatente (10 Janvier 2008)

tu l'as vu en quelle année, juste par curiosité ?



alèm a dit:


> citer Samo, c'est quasi direct une sorte d'anti-point de godwin ya pas moyen de faire des critiques sensées sans passer par la flatterie ?
> 
> pour avoir ""vu"" "Samo" improviser, ça me choque. ptêt le peintre et pas le modérateur qui parle là.
> 
> ça n'engage en rien la qualité des photos, au contraire.


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

quand le seul film dans lequel il peint est sorti en salle (sans s pasque sinon je mentirais ) : Downtown 81 

sinon, un ancien client* m'avait montré une vidéo qu'il avait tourné avec basquiat qui peignait dans un atelier à paris (*le type est un architecte ayant fait le catalogue de la première exposition française de Jan Saudek aussi, un mec bien d'ailleurs)


----------



## zepatente (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> quand le seul film dans lequel il peint est sorti en salle (sans s pasque sinon je mentirais ) : Downtown 81
> 
> sinon, un ancien client* m'avait montré une vidéo qu'il avait tourné avec basquiat qui peignait dans un atelier à paris (*le type est un architecte ayant fait le catalogue de la première exposition française de Jan Saudek aussi, un mec bien d'ailleurs)


J'adore Sa peinture mais j'aime aussi sa période Samo ... tu crois qu'on embête les autres  
c'est vrai la comparaison fut forte mais personne connait samo


----------



## jean-fabien (10 Janvier 2008)

1000 MERCI !
LE LOOK & FEEL DU SITE A CHANGÉ ET DE NOUVELLES PIX SONT PROPOSÉES

MERCI POUR LES COMMENTAIRES, PARDON SI JE NE SAIS PAS QUI EST "SAMO" 

CEUX QUI VEULENT M'APPORTER ANALYSES REACTIONS ET ENCOURAGEMENT DIRECTEMENT AU CUR DU SITE SONT TRÈS BIENVENUS !

BONNE JOURNÉE !!!

JEAN-FABIEN

http://web.mac.com/jeanfab1/


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

t'es pas obligé de crier (cf conventions du net sur les majuscules)

SAMO c'est Same Old Shit aka Jean-Michel Basquiat


----------



## jean-fabien (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'es pas obligé de crier (cf conventions du net sur les majuscules)
> 
> SAMO c'est Same Old Shit aka Jean-Michel Basquiat


1000 excuses pour la Nethiquette. Sincèrement !
Et merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne

Jean-Fabien


----------



## fredfish (10 Janvier 2008)

fredfish a dit:


> Merci iDuck,
> 
> et la suite,
> 
> ...



Juste une petite question...

Est ce que Iweb 08 est totalement compatible avec Iweb 06.

Merci de vos réponses !

Frédéric.


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2008)

La compatibilité n'est qu'ascendante. Une fois que tu as passé ton site (contenu dans le fichier Domain.sites) sur iWeb 2, tu ne pourras plus l'ouvrir avec iWeb 1 (le fichier Domain voit son extension prendre un petit 2 à cette occasion).

Et attention, assure toi d'avoir une version d'iWeb à jour, les premiers utilisateurs ont eut pas mal de problème avec iWeb 2.0.0 ou iWeb 2.0.1. La version actuelle est la 2.0.2, c'est celle qu'il faut utiliser pour traiter "sans danger" un fichier Domain.sites venant d'iWeb 1.

Pour terminer, avec le grand saut, fait un double de ton fichier Domain, pour pouvoir revenir sur iWeb 1 en cas de problème insurmontable.


----------



## zepatente (12 Janvier 2008)

J ai mis quelques toiles de lui sur mon blog 
Artiste à découvrir 
http://www.zepatente.com/ReDge_Agai.../Entrées/2007/11/23_Jean_Michel_BASQUIAT.html




jean-fabien a dit:


> 1000 MERCI !
> LE LOOK & FEEL DU SITE A CHANGÉ ET DE NOUVELLES PIX SONT PROPOSÉES
> 
> MERCI POUR LES COMMENTAIRES, PARDON SI JE NE SAIS PAS QUI EST "SAMO"
> ...


----------



## zepatente (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous ,

Mes RSS marchent à présent (problème de Cname en fait)

Je viens de tenter l'expérience d'un menu avec de la vidéo ... j'aimerais des retours sur la rapidité de chargement chez vous

Merci d'avance


----------



## jean-fabien (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Le French Data Club, photoblog dédié à la photographie et plus particulièrement aux images réalisées à partir de cellphones est hébergé sur .mac.

Savez-vous de quelle manière je peux implémenter / ou trouver un outils de statistique de fréquentation de type StatCounter ou Google Analytics qui soit accepté par le protocole de mise en ligne direct entre iWeb et .Mac 

Les amateurs de photos urbaines, de streetart peuevnt découvrir mes galeries thématiques ainsi que plusieurs interviews dont celle de Barbara Wolfer, commissaire d'exposition de la Maison Européenne de la Photographie sur http://www.frenchdataclub.com

Merci d'avance de m'apporter vos lumières et, au passage, n'hésitez pas à me laisser des commentaires sur ce site qui vient d'ouvrir ses portes.

A toute le communauté

Bien cordialement

Jean-Fabien


----------



## zepatente (18 Janvier 2008)

jean-fabien a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> 
> Le French Data Club, photoblog dédié à la photographie et plus particulièrement aux images réalisées à partir de cellphones est hébergé sur .mac.
> 
> ...


 

Salut Jean fabien,

Je me rappelle de votre site . Une question : es tu sur iWEB 08 ?


----------



## jean-fabien (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Oui tout à fait je suis sous la dernière génération logicielle&#8230;

Jean-Fabien


----------



## zepatente (19 Janvier 2008)

jean-fabien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui tout à fait je suis sous la dernière génération logicielle
> 
> Jean-Fabien



En fait , ma question était pour te signaler que tu peux intégrer ton nom de site en lieu et place de web.com....../nom de compte

C'est pas une obligation mais çà fait plus pro  

(ps: apparemment, j'ai des problèmes de liens depuis l'Europe, si mon site ne marche pas pouvez vous me le remonter, merci)


----------



## pim (19 Janvier 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> En fait , ma question était pour te signaler que tu peux intégrer ton nom de site en lieu et place de web.com....../nom de compte
> 
> C'est pas une obligation mais çà fait plus pro



Peux-tu  détailler ce que tu veux dire ? Est-ce une option particulière dans iWeb 2, c'est ça ?



zepatente a dit:


> (ps: apparemment, j'ai des problèmes de liens depuis l'Europe, si mon site ne marche pas pouvez vous me le remonter, merci)



Aucun problème chez moi  Site très sympa et très riche


----------



## jean-fabien (19 Janvier 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> En fait , ma question était pour te signaler que tu peux intégrer ton nom de site en lieu et place de web.com....../nom de compte
> 
> C'est pas une obligation mais çà fait plus pro
> 
> (ps: apparemment, j'ai des problèmes de liens depuis l'Europe, si mon site ne marche pas pouvez vous me le remonter, merci)


merci de me signaler cela c'est tres important
connaissez vous la manipulation pour changer d'URL ?


----------



## zepatente (19 Janvier 2008)

jean-fabien a dit:


> merci de me signaler cela c'est tres important
> connaissez vous la manipulation pour changer d'URL ?


Dans iweb , clique sur fichier et changer nom de domaine
ensuite  faire une redirection cname de ton nom de domaine  vers web.mac.com
a+


----------



## koeklin (19 Janvier 2008)

... en ayant bien sûr acheter un nom de domaine avant d'effectuer cette manip...


----------



## yellowdogjda (20 Janvier 2008)

Voici le mien,

vos avis sont les très bienvenue pour s'améliorer,

Merci

http://web.mac.com/yellowdogjda/LaFamilleMartinez/Bienvenue.html


----------



## pim (20 Janvier 2008)

Sur la page d'accueil, la barre de séparation d'avec le menu de navigation est encore présente, en haut... Je sais c'est un détail :rose:

Sur la seconde page, à droite sous "Photos", le premier lien "Kuala lumpur" n'est pas actif - c'est normal ?

Marrant ton petit dernier avec son T-Shirt "Papa c'est le meilleur"


----------



## jean-fabien (21 Janvier 2008)

sinon, pardonnez-moi mais je reviens à ma question d'origine.

je suis sous la dernière version d'iWeb le site hebergé par .Mac

existe-t-il une soluce d'implémentation d'outils statistiques de type StatCounter ou Google Analytics dans un site en connexion avec .Mac pour les MAJ ?

Quand j'uploadais mes sites iWeb depuis un dossier sur un compte Free depuis cyberduck je fesais passer iComment avec les scripts stats counter avant la mise en ligne.

Mais dans le cas présent les majs se font de manière automatique entre le site et .MAC.

Existe-t-il donc une solution pour voir ses stats de fréquentation.

Autre point j'ai autorisé les commentaires, lorsque une personne en poste un comment je sais-je et comment je l'administre ?

Merci encore de vos réponses

Jean-Fabien

http://www.frenchdataclub.com

IMAGES SANS MOBILE APPARENT


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Sur la page d'accueil, la barre de séparation d'avec le menu de navigation est encore présente, en haut... Je sais c'est un détail :rose:
> 
> Sur la seconde page, à droite sous "Photos", le premier lien "Kuala lumpur" n'est pas actif - c'est normal ?
> 
> Marrant ton petit dernier avec son T-Shirt "Papa c'est le meilleur"


La barre de séparation, il faut la virer (tu la sélectionnes et tu appuies sur la touche d'effacement arrière).
Vu également le lien "Kuala Lumpur pas actif (un oubli sûrement).
Sinon site sympa.


----------



## Titsev (21 Janvier 2008)

J'aurai une petite question, d'avance ne me mettez pas au pilori pour celle ci...
J'ai un blog hebergé par over-blog avec lequel j'ai pu jouer avec le code source et le bidouiller à ma sauce.
J'aimerai savoir si il est possible d'exporter l'archive d'over-blog vers iweb et modifier la présentation de iweb (prendre un modèle existant et le modifier à foison?)

PS pour Yellowdodja tu serais pas mataf toi???


----------



## koeklin (21 Janvier 2008)

@ yellowdogjda: 
- comme iduck et pim, faut virer la barre au dessus de la photos de bienvenue
- perso je serais arrivé sur ton site par hasard, je ne me serais pas douté qu'il fallait cliquer sur la photo pour acceder à la deuxième page  
- eviter de changer de thème  d'une page à l'autre, c'est certes chouette d'essayer différents thèmes quand on a iweb mais ça ne donne pas une unité, j'ai d'ailleurs pensé avoir été  dedirigé vers la page d'un autre site. Mieux vaut garder un thème et le modifier légèrement d'une page à l'autre

@ jean-fabien:
pas d'outils de stats sur .Mac
alors prends un compteur de visites, en voilà un par ex. abcompteur à insérer dans un widget HTML


----------



## koeklin (21 Janvier 2008)

Titsev a dit:


> J'ai un blog hebergé par over-blog avec lequel j'ai pu jouer avec le code source et le bidouiller à ma sauce.


à part le copier-coller des articles de ton ancien blog sur iWeb, y'a pas vraimant de moyen plus simple


----------



## Titsev (21 Janvier 2008)

Merci koeklin pour l'info
Et sinon pour modifier le code source de iWeb c'ets possible ou il faut s'en tenir aux modèles proposés?


----------



## rtvconcept (21 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous... Après avoir cherché un peu partout, et trouvé des choses intéressantes, je viens vers vous pour vous demander votre avis, critiques ou autres...
Voilà, je cherche à améliorer mon intégration ical dans le site.. 
chez yourminis.com, il y a un super widget ical.. but in engish only... dommage de vois les jours et mois en anglais...

Enfin... voila ou aller pour voir et... écouter:

http://radiortc.fr

Merci et bon iweb à tous...

P.S.: création sur macbook pro 15, 2,4g,  iweb08, publication via .mac, nom de domaine avec redirection 
http://radiortc.fr


----------



## yellowdogjda (21 Janvier 2008)

Je remercie les membres des remarques qu'ils ont faites, qui servent à améliorer mon site.

Je suis encore novice dans la conception mais j'aimerai beaucoup évoluer, je trouve super

sympa le site de rtvconcept, tout ça avec iweb...... bravo.

J'aimerai savoir où je peux trouver des tutoriaux iweb.

Merci à tous.

http://web.mac.com/yellowdogjda


----------



## koeklin (22 Janvier 2008)

yellowdogjda a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir où je peux trouver des tutoriaux iweb.


c'est par ici:

Même si tu as iWeb'08 commence par les vidéos d'iWeb'06 qui montre les bases et les principes d'iWeb : tutos écrits et 4 vidéos sur iWeb'06

La page et la vidéo d'iWeb'08 ne montrent que les nouveautés apportées par cette version: une vidéo iWeb'08


----------



## kitetrip (22 Janvier 2008)

Voici mon site fait sur iWeb : www.rasolon.com  

Critiques bienvenues


----------



## koeklin (22 Janvier 2008)

Superbe travail, joli site , ensemble harmonieux de couleur gris, gris foncé pour les fonds, blanc et vert pour les police de caractère et rouge pour les liens survolés: 
ça se charge vite  et on reconnais à peine iWeb...
Félicitations!


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Voici mon site fait sur iWeb : www.rasolon.com
> Critiques bienvenues


Avec le café, j'ai pourri l' fute !
 
Continue... le site commence bien.


----------



## zepatente (22 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Voici mon site fait sur iWeb : www.rasolon.com
> 
> Critiques bienvenues



Pas de critiques mais que des compliments !!! Bravo très très beau site , très agréable


----------



## pim (22 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Voici mon site fait sur iWeb : www.rasolon.com
> 
> Critiques bienvenues



Et moi qui te fait des remarques sur l'importance de l'esthétique (dans un fil à propos du MBA), à la vue de ton site il est clair que tu n'as pas besoin de mes leçons 

En particulier, je trouve les petites icônes avec Safari et Firefox sympa et discret en haut à gauche de la page d'accueil. Tu devrais mettre un lien sous chaque, que le quidam puisse télécharger Safari 3 ou Firefox 2


----------



## kitetrip (23 Janvier 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour vos avis  
C'est vrai j'ai mis pas mal de temps à le faire, le plus long étant de trouver les bonnes couleurs. 
Pour les liens j'ai zappé, c'est tout bête je vais ajouter celà ​


----------



## jean-fabien (25 Janvier 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> @ yellowdogjda:
> - comme iduck et pim, faut virer la barre au dessus de la photos de bienvenue
> - perso je serais arrivé sur ton site par hasard, je ne me serais pas douté qu'il fallait cliquer sur la photo pour acceder à la deuxième page
> - eviter de changer de thème  d'une page à l'autre, c'est certes chouette d'essayer différents thèmes quand on a iweb mais ça ne donne pas une unité, j'ai d'ailleurs pensé avoir été  dedirigé vers la page d'un autre site. Mieux vaut garder un thème et le modifier légèrement d'une page à l'autre
> ...


Merci à toi pour cette réponse 

Jean-Fabien


----------



## Segaouf (27 Janvier 2008)

J'ai aussi un site iweb en préparation, et j'ai plusieurs questions :

Beaucoup de gens me parlent de Dreamweaver et de l'insuffisance d'Iweb à créer des sites pro, qu'en pensez vous?

Peut-on intégrez un forum, des études avec iweb?

J'aimerais faire un menu un peu à l'image des menus sur le site apple http://www.apple.com/fr/mac/  , avec la barre des différents Mac au milieu, et aussi les menus qui s'enroulent à gauche et à droite, es-ce possible???


----------



## monvilain (27 Janvier 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> J'ai aussi un site iweb en préparation, et j'ai plusieurs questions :
> 
> Beaucoup de gens me parlent de Dreamweaver et de l'insuffisance d'Iweb à créer des sites pro, qu'en pensez vous?


Aucune réponse certaine et objective ne sera possible..Parce que cela dépend de beaucoup de choses..
Pour un site 'vitrine' c'est parfaitement adapté (j'ai 3 sites iweb, un pour mon bar, l'autre pour une boite de photos et un troisiéme..)
Perso, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis malgré 1000 visiteurs/mois...
Il te faudra savoir et accepter d'etre limité par moment...
Si tu as du temps, oublie iWeb et lance toi dans le HTML pur..sinon, si c'est un site vitrine que tu veux; roule!




Segaouf a dit:


> Peut-on intégrez un forum, des études avec iweb?


Tu n'as pas besoin d'iWeb pour ça, une redirection suffit..



Segaouf a dit:


> J'aimerais faire un menu un peu à l'image des menus sur le site apple http://www.apple.com/fr/mac/  , avec la barre des différents Mac au milieu, et aussi les menus qui s'enroulent à gauche et à droite, es-ce possible???


Un peu à l'image c'est possible mais comme dit + haut, tu seras limité..les menus déroulants entre autre façon APPLE.

Voilà.


----------



## koeklin (27 Janvier 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Beaucoup de gens me parlent de Dreamweaver et de l'insuffisance d'Iweb à créer des sites pro, qu'en pensez vous?


En temps qu'utilisateur de Dreamweaver et d'iWeb, je te dirais qu'ils ont raison
mais tu peux toujours essayer de faire une maquette  de ton site avec iWeb vu la simplicité de ce logiciel.

Les moins d'iWeb:
- Un format HTML seulement, limitant l'interactivité du  site avec le visiteur ( pas question de faire un site marchand),
- Lourdeur des pages et de nombreux thèmes, 
- impossibilité pour le visiteur d'utiliser un feuille de style, de script ou une image  stockée dans le cache du  navigateur lors du passage d'une page à l'autre  ce qui ralentit le chargement des pages
-  probleme d'affichage des pages  de blog dans les versions française  d'iWeb 
sont autant de difficultés qu'il faut surmontées pour qu'un site puisse avoir l'air d'être professionnel


----------



## ascud13 (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je soumets à vos savantes critiques mon site de néophyte en la matière :

http://www.sculpture-scuderoni.net

D'autre part, j'aimerais savoir comment vous faites pour créer plusieurs sites différents avec iWeb ? (J'ai fait l'essai d'en faire un 2e, mais cela m'a fait perdre le 1er, ce qui est pour le moins déroutant)


----------



## elchalado (29 Janvier 2008)

Voici le site que j'ai réalisé par mon école, encore en cours d'approvisionnement :


http://arfis.ecole.free.fr


vos avis ?


----------



## francoisfrancoi (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai réalisé le nouveau site professionnel de notre agence interactive GORENG pour laquelle je travaille avec iweb 2.0. Que pensez vous du résultat :

www.gorenginteractive.com

contrairement à ce que pensent certains chez goreng nosu pensons qu'Iweb peut etre utilisé pour réaliser des sites trés pros. qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? 

francois
www.gorenginteractive.com


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

j'en pense que tu en fais beaucoup trop surtout avec la charte&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

ascud13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je soumets à vos savantes critiques mon site de néophyte en la matière :
> 
> ...


 
Le cadre noir avec les photos sur la page d'accueil n'est pas centré par rapport au cadre bleu au dessus, ça fait bizarre...

A mon avis, il y a trop d'onglets, ça fait fouilli.



Sinon, dans iWeb tu vas dans fichier/créer un nouveau site non ?


----------



## zepatente (29 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le cadre noir avec les photos sur la page d'accueil n'est pas centré par rapport au cadre bleu au dessus, ça fait bizarre...
> 
> A mon avis, il y a trop d'onglets, ça fait fouilli.
> 
> ...




Je suis assez du même avis que PonkHead , et je rajouterai de changer l'icone français qui est pixelisé

Pour creer un autre site , tu peux utiliser iwebsites


----------



## zepatente (29 Janvier 2008)

francoisfrancoi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai réalisé le nouveau site professionnel de notre agence interactive GORENG pour laquelle je travaille avec iweb 2.0. Que pensez vous du résultat :
> 
> ...



Ce qui est bizarre dans votre site c'est que lorsque l'on clique sur conseil, et aussi les autres menu et ensuite un sous menu , on tombe sur un formulaire de demande de devis . Il y a t'il une page d'exemple de vos realisations ?


----------



## zepatente (29 Janvier 2008)

elchalado a dit:


> Voici le site que j'ai réalisé par mon école, encore en cours d'approvisionnement :
> 
> 
> http://arfis.ecole.free.fr
> ...



C'est agréable , un très bon outils pour ton école


----------



## francoisfrancoi (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires.
Nous avons fait le choix de mettre toute l'actualité et nos références sur facebook.
On arrive a la demande de devis pour pouser les visiteurs a rentrer facilement en contact avec nous. 


francois


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2008)

francoisfrancoi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires.
> Nous avons fait le choix de mettre toute l'actualité et nos références sur facebook.
> ...



Lisible, donne envie d'aller plus loin...  Mais sur FaceBook, nous sommes obligés de créer un profil pour pouvoir consulter tout ce dont vous parlez...   Et là c'est pas évident. Je ne sais pas si les gens auront  envie de s'inscrire sur FaceBook.


----------



## tchico (1 Février 2008)

Citation:
Posté par kitetrip  
Voici mon site fait sur iWeb : www.rasolon.com 

Critiques bienvenues 





loustic a dit:


> Avec le café, j'ai pourri l' fute !
> 
> 
> Continue... le site commence bien.



Effectivement
C'est magnifique et très agréable
J'aime beaucoup aussi


----------



## sper78 (2 Février 2008)

ici : http://www.photos-web.info  il s'agit d'un essai basé sur le site du village de ruoms dans l'ardèche (j'y passe mes vacances d'été) vous pouvez comparer en allant voir ici : http://villederuoms.free.fr

Vos commentaires sont les bienvenues.

cordialement


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2008)

Ta version est plus jolie et plus rapide.


----------



## sper78 (2 Février 2008)

sympa ton blog.


----------



## tchico (2 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ta version est plus jolie et plus rapide.


J'ai le même avis
et la rapidité est incomparable


----------



## marcopaj (5 Février 2008)

2 exemples de site

le premier site perso marcopaj.free.fr est l'exemple du site crée avec 1 ou 2 pages au départ d'iweb et qu iavec les mois et les années devient énorme et difficile de savoir comment gérer toutes les pages ?

le 2e site créait avec et pour ma belle-soeur est beaucoup plus sobre. http://www.joli-mome.fr/6DEF375C-E199-48ED-BAC7-EC877E1C4CC9.html est une vitrine pour sa boutique....

J'attends les critiques Merci.


----------



## bkltn (5 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

néophyte je commence à utiliser les possibilités d'iweb.
J' ai créé un petit site/blog pour ma femme qui fait du scrapbooking.

http://www.scraplutine.fr

2 choses :
- les pages sont très lentes à se télécharger. Je n'ai pas touché aux photos d'iphoto. Je me suis dit qu'iweb les mettait automatiquement au format approprié
- je voudrais insérer un calendrier, y a-t-il moyen de faire quelque chose avec ical ou autre ?

Merci beaucoup de vos commentaires.


----------



## pim (5 Février 2008)

bkltn a dit:


> - je voudrais insérer un calendrier, y a-t-il moyen de faire quelque chose avec ical ou autre ?



Avec iCal et .Mac on peut publier un calendrier en ligne. Voir par exemple ce que je fais sur cette page. En cliquant sur les grosses icônes tu as l'emploi du temps. Malheureusement, pour une raison que j'ignore, les modifications que j'apporte aux événements ne sont pas reportées sur le site.


----------



## sper78 (5 Février 2008)

Citation:
Posté par *bkltn* 

 
_- je voudrais insérer un calendrier, y a-t-il moyen de faire quelque chose avec ical ou autre ?_

Sur mon site experimental, j'utilise Google agenda. J'ai aussi testé ical avec une publication avec l'aide de icalconsult mais je préfère la solution Google agenda.

cordialement

http://www.photos-web.info


----------



## bkltn (5 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Malheureusement, pour une raison que j'ignore, les modifications que j'apporte aux événements ne sont pas reportées sur le site.



Merci  beaucoup pour ces renseignements. Ce n'est pas exactement ce que je voulais mais je trouve cela intéressant (je cherchais 1 truc plus petit, environ 5x5 à mettre sur la même page).

Concernant les mises à jour (si j'ai bien compris ton problème), dans ical/calendrier/publier il faut
cocher la case "Publier les modif. automatiquement".

Quand il est déjà publié, il faut d'abord "retirer la publication" et recommencer.


----------



## pim (6 Février 2008)

Merci pour tes indications   En fait je viens de vérifier, le calendrier est automatiquement modifié, on peut même s'abonner ou télécharger une version parfaitement à jour. En fait, la seule chose qui coince, c'est l'affichage de la page directement dans le navigateur.

C'est sur que quelque chose de petit, en 5x5, m'intéresserait bcp aussi ! :rose:


----------



## bkltn (6 Février 2008)

Je teste depuis hier l'insertion d'un calendrier sur mon site avec .mac et ical.

J'aurais 2 questions :
- 1/ N'y a t il pas moyen d'insérer des fichiers dans les événements ? En fait, quand j'insère des fichiers dans ical, ils ne sont pas disponible sur la page web créée même si ces fichiers sont sur mon idisk.
- 2/ Je souhaitais diffuser plusieurs agendas sur la même page mais tout ressort de la même couleur et est donc incompréhensible ? Y a t il moyen de différencier ces différents agendas.

Merci de partager votre expérience.


----------



## sok (13 Février 2008)

bonjour . voici un site fait avec iweb :
www.insane-clothing.com

un site pour une marque de fringues. 
jvais d'ailleur aller de ce pas dans le forum "probleme d'affichage" car depuis une mise a jour il affiche mal image et videos sur d'autre navigateurs IE ou firefox ( surtout sur pc)


----------



## zepatente (13 Février 2008)

Très beau site , j'adore vos images , très original , Bravo!!!


sok a dit:


> bonjour . voici un site fait avec iweb :
> www.insane-clothing.com
> 
> un site pour une marque de fringues.
> jvais d'ailleur aller de ce pas dans le forum "probleme d'affichage" car depuis une mise a jour il affiche mal image et videos sur d'autre navigateurs IE ou firefox ( surtout sur pc)


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2008)

sok a dit:


> bonjour . voici un site fait avec iweb :
> www.insane-clothing.com


Bravo ! Beau travail !
La preuve qu'un site réalisé avec iWeb et ayant un excellent contenu peut rivaliser avec des sites qui se voudraient "pros".


----------



## superflyh (18 Février 2008)

Salut,
voici mon site perso réalisé avec iWeb :
http://web.mac.com/yannhautevelle


----------



## monvilain (18 Février 2008)

Je pense qu'on sera tous d'accord sur la surcharge de couleurs et de gadgets (en bas) 

Sinon c'est un essai sympa..


----------



## Titsev (18 Février 2008)

Le site insane est vraiment très très beau!!
Beaucoup de travail et très agréable à visiter

Pour le site de superflyh, c'est vrai que la surcharge de couleur est assez rébarbative.
C'est un peu trop chargé et ne donne pas très envie de pousser plus la découverte du site.


----------



## tvben (22 Février 2008)

Mon site fait avec iweb :
www.betesetmechants.com


----------



## koeklin (22 Février 2008)

C'est génial! On ne reconnaît pas iWeb, le "style de la bannière" et du "Qui sommes nous" est très sympa
euh... je ne commenterais pas les articles, je ne les ai pas lus....

Mais.... j'ai une interrogation:
Pourquoi se compliquer la vie à faire avec iWeb un site que vous auriez pu faire plus simplement avec dotclear ou Wordpress?


----------



## P.A (22 Février 2008)

Voila mon site fait sur iweb :

ici

Il retrace notre parcours en Chine qui va continuer pour encore de nombreux mois !

Il n'y rien de bien spécial. j'ai utilisé à 100% les outils de iweb sans chercher à faire de la pure création.


----------



## MireilleG (1 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 
Donc voici deux de mes sites
mireillegreen.com

clubiweb.com

tous deux encore en voie de développement mais quand même pas mal de choses à voir.


----------



## Madeline (1 Mars 2008)

Je viens de faire un tour sur ton site Mireille...
Super...

Justement je me disais que un site qui récapitule toute les astuces (mais y en a beaucoup) pour l'utilisation d'iWeb serait une bonne chose.
bien sûr il y a les tutoriels de Koeklin qui sont super utiles, voir indispensables... mais pour aller plus loin...
Je crée mon site sans utiliser les modèles de iWeb... en créant moi-même mes pages... cela prend plus de temps... mais c'est tellement plus le fun.

Bref ton site répond à plusieurs questions pour lesquelles je devais encore étudier en lisant les différentes discussions sur MacG et iforum... et ... et...

Zoro est arrivé... éé. 
Non *le clubiweb* est arrivé !     


Si j'ai bien compris, tu as utilisé Wufoo pour créer le formulaire d'abonnement.
Comment as-tu fait ?
Préfères-tu que l'on pose les questions sur clubiweb ?


----------



## MireilleG (1 Mars 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Je viens de faire un tour sur ton site Mireille...
> Super...
> 
> bien sûr il y a les tutoriels de Koeklin qui sont super utiles, voir indispensables... mais pour aller plus loin...
> ...


Pour répondre dans l'ordre
D'abord merci du compliment
Le site de Koeklin il est super et je vais, s'il m'en donne permission, mettre un lien direct de mon site au sien.
"La forme woofoo" je vais changer ça probablement aujourd'hui ou demain, je n'aime pas le fait qu'il n'y aie pas de sécurité avec leurs formes. (il faut aussi «soupir» que je travaille pour gagner ma vie)
On peut me laisser des messages n'importe où mais évidemment les messages sur mon site je les vois en premier et je viens ici quand j'en ai le temps.
J'espère que tu visiteras souvent et que tu t'abonneras.
Merci
Mireille


----------



## Madeline (1 Mars 2008)

MireilleG a dit:


> (il faut aussi «soupir» que je travaille pour gagner ma vie)
> 
> J'espère que tu visiteras souvent et que tu t'abonneras.
> Merci
> Mireille



C'est déjà fait... suis abonnée

Pour Woofoo j'ai hâte de voir par quoi tu vas remplacer.
Je vais avoir besoin de ce genre de formulaire pour abonner les intéressés qui veulent recevoir les cartons d'invitation pour mes expositions...

J'ai d'autres questions que je vais poser (dès que j'aurai le temps... Je «soupire» avec toi !) sur ton site
À+


----------



## Arthemus (2 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous !

J'y vais aussi de mon site !

C'est celui indiqué dans ma signature. Bon voyage à tous en ce dimanche pluvieux !


----------



## Supermarin (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de switcher de Win à Mac depuis peu et je veux faire un site avec iweb.

Combien coûte un compte .mac et pour quel usage et quel capacité de site ?

Si quelqu'un peut me renseigner...


----------



## koeklin (2 Mars 2008)

Pour prendre connaissance des avantages de .mac : http://www.apple.com/fr/dotmac/
Pour voir les tarifs de .Mac: http://www.apple.com/fr/dotmac/pricing.html


----------



## basquin (3 Mars 2008)

et un site fait avec iweb....

Par contre icomments ne marche pas correctement.

On peut laisser un message sur une page,en cliquant sur "comments", mais il apparaît pas sur cette même page !!!!)
c est très bête-)
Donc n'acheter pas ce truc.

Uttiliser le Mail LOL sa revient au même )))

Le site:
http://p6400.club.fr/costour/Costour/Bienvenue.html

Pour un site complet et gratuits je vous conseil vivement l'excellent GUPPY

Deux exemples :
Le club mac
http://p6400.club.fr/clubmac/index.php
et
Quoi 2 Neuf?
http://p6400.club.fr/Quoi2Neuf/index.php


----------



## Madeline (3 Mars 2008)

Supermarin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de switcher de Win à Mac depuis peu et je veux faire un site avec iweb.
> 
> ...





Si tu veux d'autres informations tu peux aller voir là
http://iweb-forum.forumpro.fr/index.htm


----------



## koeklin (3 Mars 2008)

basquin a dit:


> Le site:
> http://p6400.club.fr/costour/Costour/Bienvenue.html


C'est un plaisir de visiter un site si rapide à charger (pourtant c'est pas un thème très leger), C'est qui ton hébergeur?


----------



## fbethe (4 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Effectivement un site très très rapide ! très surprenant ! malgré iweb. c'est quoi ton secret ?


----------



## puffade (6 Mars 2008)

Voici notre site conçu sur 1.1.2 ! consacré à notre structure de soins et pour les patients:

www.dr-scp-paradis-chirurgiens-dentistes.fr

ou

www.scp-paradis-chirurgiens-dentistes.fr


----------



## fbethe (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour puffade,

Ton site est intéressant mais il y a pleins de fenêtres de pub qui s'ouvrent et qui viennent polluer ton site.

C'est dû sans aucun doute au compteur de visites (compteur.com) qui envoi les fenêtres de Pub.

Frédéric


----------



## kone (6 Mars 2008)

Oui c'est le compteur, et comme je te l'avais déjà dit les compteurs ne servent à rien et sont inélégants (ils ne servent à rien car ils ne donnent aucune information réelle quant à ta fréquentation).

-------
Eric S. Raymond le dit un peu brutalement :


> You Know You're In Content Hell When You See...
> hit counters
> "You are the 2,317th visitor to this page." Yeah, like we care. On Yahoo's and Alta Vista's web it takes no effort at all to find and bounce off every page on the planet with a reference to (say) credenzas or toe jam. In this brave new world, hit counters are nothing but a particularly moronic form of ego display, impressing only the lemming-minded. They may tell you how many people got suckered into landing on a glitzy splash page, but they won't even hint how many muttered "losers!" and surfed out again faster than you can say "mouse click". To add injury to insult, hit counters screw up page caching, heaping more load on the Internet's wires.


html hell page


----------



## puffade (6 Mars 2008)

fbethe a dit:


> Bonjour puffade,
> 
> Ton site est intéressant mais il y a pleins de fenêtres de pub qui s'ouvrent et qui viennent polluer ton site.
> 
> ...



OK j'ai compris, je vais le retirer. merci


----------



## puffade (6 Mars 2008)

kone a dit:


> Oui c'est le compteur, et comme je te l'avais déjà dit les compteurs ne servent à rien et sont inélégants (ils ne servent à rien car ils ne donnent aucune information réelle quant à ta fréquentation).
> 
> -------
> Eric S. Raymond le dit un peu brutalement :
> ...



Kone, je pense que tu as remarqué que j'ai tenu compte de certaines de tes remarques (pas toutes). Puisque tu maitrises, pourrais-tu me donner une réponse par rapport à cette question s'il te plait: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=208690


----------



## Joffrey (8 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voici mon tout premier site Internet avec iWeb. Son usage est destiné à mes futurs élèves l'année prochaine... je le construis petit à petit. Par contre, dans l'onglet histoire, je n'arrive pas à pouvoir faire télécharger la leçon... si quelqu'un peut m'aider 

Joffrey

http://mrleprof.nuxbox.net/


----------



## 30STBRETH (8 Mars 2008)

Connaissez vous cyberduck pour le transfert des fichiers? pour un hébergement mac il faut ouvrir un compte? y a t-il une autre solution (gratuite) dans l'attente merci.


----------



## Madeline (8 Mars 2008)

Joffrey a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Par contre, dans l'onglet histoire, je n'arrive pas à pouvoir faire télécharger la leçon... si quelqu'un peut m'aider
> 
> ...



Eh bien cela fonctionne. J'ai pu télécharger ta «leçon du temps». Elle se télécharge en format zip, qui se décompresse en pdf.
C'est parfait!


----------



## Madeline (8 Mars 2008)

30STBRETH a dit:


> Connaissez vous cyberduck pour le transfert des fichiers? pour un hébergement mac il faut ouvrir un compte? y a t-il une autre solution (gratuite) dans l'attente merci.




Tu trouveras plein d'informations et d'avis à cette adresse
http://iweb-forum.forumpro.fr/publication-mise-en-ligne-f6/


----------



## pernel (8 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je suis surpris de ce que l'on peut faire avec iWeb...
J'apprécie surtout les créations originales, je pensais qu'avec ce logiciel on était confiné aux modèles type...

Je pense justement créer mon site web pro, du coup je vais sérieusement me pencher sur iWeb.

Merci pour avoir posté vos sites en exemples


----------



## Madeline (8 Mars 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je pense justement créer mon site web pro, du coup je vais sérieusement me pencher sur iWeb.



Je te souhaite autant de plaisir et même plus que celui que j'éprouve en créant mon site pro.
Il y a quelques semaines, je n'avais aucune notion... et...

Avec l'aide que je trouve sur les forum et iWeb, j'approche de quelque chose qui me satisfait tout à fait.

Je ne sais si tu connais aussi ce forum
http://iweb-forum.forumpro.fr/index.htm


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2008)

Joffrey a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Voici mon tout premier site Internet avec iWeb. Son usage est destiné à mes futurs élèves l'année prochaine... je le construis petit à petit. Par contre, dans l'onglet histoire, je n'arrive pas à pouvoir faire télécharger la leçon... si quelqu'un peut m'aider
> Joffreyhttp://mrleprof.nuxbox.net/


Et une bonne note pour le prof...
Le téléchargement fonctionne correctement.
 
(Objectifs : Permettre, analyser, télécharger, espace. Trouvez l'intrus)


----------



## Joffrey (9 Mars 2008)

Oui j'ai réussi à trouver la solution ;-) finalement iWeb c'est super facile...

Joffrey


----------



## jahrom (11 Mars 2008)

Je suis en train de refaire le site d'un ami entièrement sur iWeb.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## vleroy (11 Mars 2008)

très propre
les premières pages sont un peu chargées en texte (côté un peu étouffant et police très petite)
manque aussi à mon sens le teasing sur la plongée mais je suppose que la galerie non disponible aura ce but


----------



## jahrom (11 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> très propre
> les premières pages sont un peu chargées en texte (côté un peu étouffant et police très petite)
> manque aussi à mon sens le teasing sur la plongée mais je suppose que la galerie non disponible aura ce but



En effet, les galeries photos iront dans ce sens.

Les pages textes sont un peu chargées en effet (et j'ai dit la même chose que toi à mon ami) mais il m'a dit que dans la plongée, les gens aimaient avoir des informations très détaillées.
Ce qui ne m'étonne qu'a moitié (envoyer ses enfants sous l'eau, on aime savoir a qui on a faire...)


----------



## vleroy (11 Mars 2008)

oui mais tu peux ajouter des pages non balisées dans le menu principal pour axer la communication sur tel ou tel thème: sécurité, enfants,... et faire de ta page principale une page plus aérée et plus communicative. 
A contrario, un vrai chercheur d'information sur le sujet sera ravi d'avoir une information complète; le risque, c'est le zapping d'une personne moyennement motivée, et c'est dommage de se priver de cela à mon sens.


----------



## mielaupin (11 Mars 2008)

Voici mon site:
www.theoffice.fr


----------



## vleroy (12 Mars 2008)

mielaupin a dit:


> Voici mon site:
> www.theoffice.fr



proprement fait, et ça charge vite


----------



## puffade (17 Mars 2008)

mielaupin a dit:


> Voici mon site:
> www.theoffice.fr




Superbe. 
Dans un styje différent, j'ai pas mal modifié le mien:
www.dr-scp-paradis-chirurgiens-dentistes.fr


----------



## macalounet (18 Mars 2008)

Joffrey a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voici mon tout premier site Internet avec iWeb. Son usage est destiné à mes futurs élèves l'année prochaine... je le construis petit à petit. Par contre, dans l'onglet histoire, je n'arrive pas à pouvoir faire télécharger la leçon... si quelqu'un peut m'aider
> 
> ...




très bonne idée cher presque voisin ...


sur iWeb aussi

www.pingou.be    au départ blog perso, mais perso...nne n'y va 

www.ext-ulb-enghien-silly.be  site informatif d'une section locale de l'Extension ULB

-> tous deux hébergés sur .Mac

www.esa-tech.be  site commercial d'un ami ferronnier 
dont le film réalisé avec son app photo, monté sur iMovie08 et sonorisé avec GarageBand ; les vignettes photos sont réalisées à partir de Galerie, car j'avais commencé son site avec ce logiciel sous linux, puis est arrivé le mac et iLife .

www.proteea.be  site commercial de mon épouse

-> tous deux hébergés chez all2all , upload avec "Transmit"


----------



## macalounet (18 Mars 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Superbe.
> Dans un styje différent, j'ai pas mal modifié le mien:
> www.dr-scp-paradis-chirurgiens-dentistes.fr



Mon père disait que le fait de presser le bouton de sonnette de son dentiste lui faisait passer instantanément son mal de dents !!!

très clair ton site, cependant, tu as le même problème que j'ai eu avec un de "mes" noms de domaine ... un truc impossible à retenir ou a dicter par téléphone !


----------



## koeklin (18 Mars 2008)

macalounet a dit:


> très bonne idée cher presque voisin ...
> 
> 
> sur iWeb aussi
> ...


encore faut il donner les bons liens....  
 
http://www.pingou.be/
et comme je suis généreux je donne les autres 
http://www.ext-ulb-enghien-silly.be
http://www.esa-tech.be
http://www.proteea.be


----------



## Madeline (18 Mars 2008)

macalounet a dit:


> très bonne idée cher presque voisin ...
> 
> 
> sur iWeb aussi
> ...



*Aucun de tes liens de fonctionnent * 
Dommage on aimerait bien voir


----------



## Madeline (18 Mars 2008)

Bon ben Koeklin m'a coiffée au poteau


----------



## macalounet (18 Mars 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> *Aucun de tes liens de fonctionnent *
> Dommage on aimerait bien voir



heu ... 
je sais ce que j'ai fait :rose:
en utilisant le bouton permettant d'ajouter le lien, j'ai supprimé le "http://" qui est par défaut
en ne mettant que le www.(etc)

"Vieux et lourd apprend tous les jours", dicton mainte fois répété par un vieil homme.

toutes mes s'cuzes ! et merci à koeklin de les avoir mis en ligne

didjousss


----------



## mathieu.lang (25 Mars 2008)

Voilà, depuis cette page, vous avez accès à tous mes sites !

http://homepage.mac.com/mathieu.lang

Seulement, sachez juste que le journal n'est plus publié. Cependant, vous pouvez accéder au site aussi depuis cette adresse : http://www.panexlejournal.com

Mon site photographique est toujours en cours de construction...


----------



## basquin (25 Mars 2008)

Le site:
http://p6400.club.fr/costour/Costour/Bienvenue.html

Est hébergé chez Club Internet.

Certaines imges sont réduite avec des logiciels comme Graphiques converter...


----------



## koeklin (25 Mars 2008)

merci


----------



## puffade (26 Mars 2008)

macalounet a dit:


> Mon père disait que le fait de presser le bouton de sonnette de son dentiste lui faisait passer instantanément son mal de dents !!!
> 
> très clair ton site, cependant, tu as le même problème que j'ai eu avec un de "mes" noms de domaine ... un truc impossible à retenir ou a dicter par téléphone !



Ce site est destiné au patients du cabinet et l'adresse du site est notée sur les cartes de visite. Par ailleurs, on est assez bien référencé google et yahoo avec des termes judicieusement chosis.


----------



## lavachevolante (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
j'utilise IWEB pour faire un site sur une chorale de gospel où je chante (ça me permet d'apporter ma contribution perso à enrayer le réchauffement climatique puisqu'il pleut en général après ma soirée de répé!): http://ebony.n.ivory.free.fr

Mon PROBLÈME est le suivant: je veux faire une page où je mets des liens vers de la vidéo que j'ai réalisée et qui est postée sur "Youtube" mais je n'y arrive pas. Je construis la page iweb ok, je transferts sur la page ok et quand je vais voir ma page, il y a systématiquement "erreur 404".
J'ai essayé en faisant une page spécifique pour mes liens, puis je l'ai intégré à ma page photo et c'est toujours pareil.

Merci si vous avez une explication.


----------



## koeklin (26 Mars 2008)

enlève l'accent à la lettre "e" du mot "vidéo"  dans le titre de ta page dans iWeb!

Ton serveur free n'aime que la noble langue Shakespearienne, pas ces langues barbares comme le français avec des caractères bizarroïdes .


----------



## Pierrolapin (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens tout juste de créer un site web : www.epaupee.org

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Merci !


----------



## lavachevolante (26 Mars 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> enlève l'accent à la lettre "e" du mot "vidéo"  dans le titre de ta page dans iWeb!
> 
> Ton serveur free n'aime que la noble langue Shakespearienne, pas ces langues barbares comme le français avec des caractères bizarroïdes .




Wouaaa!!!! Génial, c'était tout bête mais ça marche maintenant!!!

STP, rends-moi un service: Fais-toi un gros bisou sur le front de ma part. Je galérais depuis trois jours avec cette....rie!!


----------



## koeklin (26 Mars 2008)

Tant qu'à faire au lieu d'envoyer les visiteurs sur  youtube, t'aurais pu inserer les vidéos youtube directement dans ton site, il suffit d'inserer les codes de la ligne "embed" (dans le rectangle gris en haut à droite de ta video sur youtube) dans un widget HTML
par ex. I love the Lord:

```
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H2Kre1lqtSg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H2Kre1lqtSg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
```

Une page réservée aux vidéos youtube serait la bienvenue si tu veux faire cela


----------



## Pierrolapin (26 Mars 2008)

C'est pratique d'intégrer la vidéo directement dans le site sans faire de lien vers youtube.

Par contre je viens d'essayer et après avoir mis le code html, j'ai juste un carré blanc ...

Est-ce que vous avez une idée ou j'ai pu me tromper ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## koeklin (26 Mars 2008)

mets en ligne et donne moi les liens 
1- de la page où doit s'afficher ta video et 
2- de la page de la video sur sur youtube


----------



## mathieu.lang (26 Mars 2008)

Pierrolapin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens tout juste de créer un site web : www.epaupee.org
> 
> ...



Simple, clair, aéré : Je trouves ça pas mal  Peut-être un petit apport de photos dans les textes, mais c'est vraiment un détail petit comme ça


----------



## papameca (26 Mars 2008)

j'ai le même Pb que Pierrolapin, mais avec le logo Quicktime et un Point d'interrogation. 

J'ai déjà signalé ce problème sur un autre fil de ce forum, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas de solution...

Pour voir la page en question : 

http://savracing.free.fr/savracing/saison_2008/Entries/2008/3/6_Entry_1.html


----------



## puffade (27 Mars 2008)

papameca a dit:


> j'ai le même Pb que Pierrolapin, mais avec le logo Quicktime et un Point d'interrogation.
> 
> J'ai déjà signalé ce problème sur un autre fil de ce forum, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas de solution...
> 
> ...




ça m'était arrivé plusieurs fois sur safari (et pas sur firefox) et le porblème s'était résolu très simplement en vidant le cache du navigateur et en le redémarrant.


----------



## lavachevolante (27 Mars 2008)

Merci Koeklin, c'est pas mal du tout en effet!! ​


----------



## pernel (28 Mars 2008)

Salut le post,

Ce week end je vais essayer   de commence de faire mon site net perso avec iWeb.
Je compte partir d'un modèle vierge pour laisser libre cours à mon esprit créatif (on peut réver...)
Je me pose juste la question de savoir si c'est compliqué pour mettre des boutons de navigations d'une page à l'autre?
En effet si je crée plsr page au fur et à mesure, suis-je obligé à chaque fois de retourner sur te les pages pour de rajouter le nouveau bouton de navigation?


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Salut le post,
> 
> Ce week end je vais essayer   de commence de faire mon site net perso avec iWeb.
> Je compte partir d'un modèle vierge pour laisser libre cours à mon esprit créatif (on peut réver...)
> ...


Non... totomatic. Cherche dans Aide de iWeb et dans ce fil.
On peut aussi ne pas utiliser la barre de navigation et créer ses propres liens.


----------



## pernel (28 Mars 2008)

Merci bcp pour la réponse

Je suis rassuré, je vais m'y mettre ce week end.
Je vais d'abord créer le site avant de m'abonner au .mac pour l'héberger, ainsi je gagnerai qq jours sur l'abonnement


----------



## Madeline (28 Mars 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Je compte partir d'un modèle vierge pour laisser libre cours à mon esprit créatif (on peut réver...)



Non tu ne rêves pas.
C'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon premier site créé par iWEb. Il n'est pas encore terminé mais bien avancé. Pour te donner une idée, il est *ICI*

C'est grâce à l'aide précieuse que j'ai trouvée: sur ce forum bien sûr, et aussi 

 deux tutoriels extrêmement bien faits (par Koeklin et sa femme) *LÀ* et aussi *LÀ*

 de l'aide sur le forum iWEB *LÀ* Il y a plein d'astuces à lire et de gens sympa qui vont t'aider.

Je te souhaite autant de plaisir que j'en ai !!! Et ça dure (le plaisir) car c'est beaucoup d'ouvrage... et de temps !


----------



## pernel (28 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir Madeline,

Je suis vraiment surpris car tu es partie d'une page vierge...

Ton site est vraiment sympa, sobre, agréable à regarder, intuitif...

De quoi booster ma motivation!


----------



## a-p (29 Mars 2008)

je ne pige pas vraiment tout le fonctionnement d'iweb pour creer blog surtout comment intégrer musique, puis comment faire pour le placer sur le web autre part qu' i.mac


----------



## Madeline (29 Mars 2008)

Salut A-P
Comme dit plus haut va voir sur *Le forum des utilisateurs d'iWeb* tu trouveras les réponses à tes questions... dans les astuces et dans les discussions en rapport avec tes questions.

Comme pour n'importe quoi tout s'apprend pour autant qu'on y consacre du temps !!!


----------



## zepatente (29 Mars 2008)

a-p a dit:


> je ne pige pas vraiment tout le fonctionnement d'iweb pour creer blog surtout comment intégrer musique, puis comment faire pour le placer sur le web autre part qu' i.mac



pour intégrer la musique  , j'ai un tuto sur mon site . pour débuter le site Koeklin t'expliquera tout et les forum et bien on est là pour te guider 

a+


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tout le monde  

Je mets à disposition mon nouveau site pour vos remarques toujours intéressantes.
Il ne s'agit que du "squelette", il n'est pas encore rempli  , mais cela donne l'esprit que je souhaiterais donné à mon site.

Pour info, il s'agit d'un site pour étudiant en histoire de l'art afin de récupérer info, textes et images  

J'ai déjà une question. Vous verrez pour la navigation, j'arrive à donner un lien sur les "languettes" mais pour le texte, j'ai un problème. En effet, il me le souligne à chaque fois et j'aime pas ça   

Toutes remarques est la bienvenue, merci une nouvelle fois


----------



## Madeline (31 Mars 2008)

Je trouve que le look graphique ressemble à un site d'une marque de produit à lessive !!!
Et non pas à celui d'un site pour étudiants en histoire de l'art !!!
C'est juste mon avis !


----------



## koeklin (31 Mars 2008)

ça fait bizarre dans le menu de cliquer sur les bord des boutons pour pouvoir naviguer  sur ton site parce qu'il y a  une image des textes qui est pardessus
quitte à devoir choisir, il vaudrait mieux  que cliquer sur les textes de ces menus que le reste des boutons.
sur la page art médieval le bouton antiquité est coupéepar la barre blanche

bonne continuation, tu as l'air de t'amuser,  
depuis 2008 on voit de plus en plus de sites originaux sur iWeb, loin des themes imposés par iWeb


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Je trouve que le look graphique ressemble à un site d'une marque de produit à lessive !!!
> Et non pas à celui d'un site pour étudiants en histoire de l'art !!!
> C'est juste mon avis !



Ca le mérite d'être clair   
Je comprends aussi cette sensation, mais je ne souhaite pas "tomber" dans le côté inverse à mettre plein de jolie petit tableau sans queue ni tête juste parce que c'est de l'histoire de l'art  
D'autres avis?
Car si c'est la cas pour le monde, je vais tenter un autre truc   (Je maîtrise un peu près iweb, donc ça me prends pas trop de temps, environ 1h pour faire celui-là)

Ps: Pour info, je suis encore en iweb 06   

Ps 2: Pour la remarque de Koeklin, je suis assez d'accord avec toi, mais à chaque fois que je veux mettre un texte en lien, il me le souligne, une solution ?


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> nouveau site
> J'ai déjà une question. Vous verrez pour la navigation, j'arrive à donner un lien sur les "languettes" mais pour le texte, j'ai un problème. En effet, il me le souligne à chaque fois et j'aime pas ça


Tu n'es pas le seul. Voici une solution mise en oeuvre dans iWeb 06 uniquement.
Les cinq liens sur la page d'accueil du site de mon chien Loustic sont réalisés ainsi :
- le bloc de texte (par exemple BLOUG) est le lien et pas le texte seul, donc pas de soulignement
- la bulle qui contient ce bloc est aussi un lien, vers la même page, donc pas de discontinuité en passant du bloc texte au reste de la bulle.


----------



## koeklin (31 Mars 2008)

Certes iWeb'06 n'est pas iWeb'08 et n'a pas les mêms possibilités de custumisation des liens
Qu'à cela ne tienne...
iWeb'06 a transformé tes textes en images 
il suffit de récuperer ces images par glissé-déposé depuis la fenêtre de ton navigateur pour les coller à la place de tes textes

Aucun danger de les voir soulignées ces images


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Merci à vous deux pour les infos, je vais voir ça ce soir.
Sinon, j'ai mis les textes en haut des languettes, comme ça tu clique en bas et c'est bon 
Ps: Voici l'ancien site, vous préférez quel type ou du moins quelle tendance ?


----------



## koeklin (31 Mars 2008)

pfff... tricheur! 

bon quand même certes c'est mieux, mais le problème demeure pour "contemporain"..oui je sais je suis un emmerdeur...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> pfff... tricheur!
> 
> bon quand même certes c'est mieux, mais le problème demeure pour "contemporain"..oui je sais je suis un emmerdeur...



Bon si tu continues, je fais de grandes languettes !!   
Mais sinon, vous aimez l'ambiance et ou vous préférez l'ancien ? 
(J'ai pas trop envie de tout remplir dans le vent  )


----------



## Madeline (31 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ca le mérite d'être clair
> Je comprends aussi cette sensation, mais je ne souhaite pas "tomber" dans le côté inverse à mettre plein de jolie petit tableau sans queue ni tête juste parce que c'est de l'histoire de l'art



Je précise... Afin d'être encore plus clair !
Je ne pense à rien du tout... question tableaux avec absence de queue et tête... Je n'ai pas réfléchi à un concept de site pour étudiants en histoire de l'art (ce que j'ai été...)

Je te fais juste part de ma première impression, surtout quant à l'harmonie de couleurs !
C'est ça qui m'a fait penser à une marque de poudre à lessive !!!

Mais amuse-toi et surtout suis tes envies à toi... 
C'est toi qui fait la job !


----------



## koeklin (1 Avril 2008)

je ne peux que t'encourager , les modèles "imposés" par iWeb sont aussi là pour ne pas qu'on les suivent.


----------



## jerrygoler (6 Avril 2008)

Voila, je me joint à ce sujet pour vous présenter mon site pro, fait à 100% avec iweb en partant du page blanche.

Vos conseils et critiques sont les bienvenus.

Jérémie

http://www.jmazenq.com/


----------



## macalounet (6 Avril 2008)

rien à redire ... très bonne maîtrise d'iWeb !  
Juste une question, où trouve t'on de la bave de crapaud en poudre ???


----------



## puffade (6 Avril 2008)

jerrygoler a dit:


> Voila, je me joint à ce sujet pour vous présenter mon site pro, fait à 100% avec iweb en partant du page blanche.
> 
> Vos conseils et critiques sont les bienvenus.
> 
> ...



Le site est très bien foutu. J'aurais par contre plus "aéré" les pages et les photos qui sont un peu les unes sur les autres.


----------



## Madeline (6 Avril 2008)

jerrygoler a dit:


> Vos conseils et critiques sont les bienvenus.
> 
> Jérémie



Mon interrogation porte sur le formulaire genre anonyme.
Pour un site pro, il me semble que en tant que future cliente je souhaiterais savoir à qui j'ai à faire... adresse, courriel, etc. 
et non pas un formulaire de contact anonyme


----------



## jerrygoler (6 Avril 2008)

Ce formulaire etait prévu à l'origine pour éviter que mon adresse pro ne "traine" sur internet à la merci de tous les gentils robots qui cherchent de nouvelles cibles pour les SPAMER.

Mais il est vrai que si je rajouté mon nom est adresse postale, cet éffet disparaitra peut etre un peu 

Merci pour vos impressions

Jérémie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

Je suis allé voir par curiosité la vidéo "Utopique"
Sache que si tu cliques"Publicité" sur cette page, Safari t'ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre avec Apple comme adresse (C'est également le cas pour les autres vidéos)  

Sinon, chouette site pro


----------



## jerrygoler (6 Avril 2008)

merci, ca sera corrigé dans quelques minutes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

jerrygoler a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu veux dire.
> 
> si tu clic sur la video utoptique, safari t'ouvre une nouvelle page avec le site d'apple ?
> 
> chez moi ca fonctionne pourtant.



Désolé,j'avoue de pas avoir été clair.
C'est quand tu cliques sur "publicité" sur la page de la vidéo, en l'occurrence celle-ci, que Safari m'ouvre une page avec Apple...


----------



## jerrygoler (6 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Désolé,j'avoue de pas avoir été clair.
> C'est quand tu cliques sur "publicité" sur la page de la vidéo, en l'occurrence celle-ci, que Safari m'ouvre une page avec Apple...




J'ai compris entre temps  c une erreur de liens de ma part 

merci de me l'avoir fait remarquer


----------



## Macmaniac_belgium (6 Avril 2008)

hello
ben voilà, j'ai mis à jour quelques-un de mes sites...
alors voici ce que donne l'apport de Bannerzest  

http://www.bemacmaniac.net/Welcome.html


----------



## puffade (7 Avril 2008)

Macmaniac_belgium a dit:


> hello
> ben voilà, j'ai mis à jour quelques-un de mes sites...
> alors voici ce que donne l'apport de Bannerzest
> 
> http://www.bemacmaniac.net/Welcome.html



super. juste une petite chose: les boutons qui tournent donnent juste un peu mal au coeur au bout d'un moment.


----------



## Macmaniac_belgium (7 Avril 2008)

puffade a dit:


> super. juste une petite chose: les boutons qui tournent donnent juste un peu mal au coeur au bout d'un moment.



Les internautes ne restent pas 2h sur la page non plus...
Merci pour le commentaire


----------



## MireilleG (7 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tout le monde
> 
> Je mets à disposition mon nouveau site pour vos remarques toujours intéressantes.
> Il ne s'agit que du "squelette", il n'est pas encore rempli  , mais cela donne l'esprit que je souhaiterais donné à mon site.
> ...


Antoine j'essaye de rattraper un peu de retard que j'ai à lire le forum et je viens de me diriger vers ton site. J'ai reçu un message que le site n'est pas disponible du à un accès trop fréquent. Soit tu as eu un nombre de visiteur incroyable, Bravo!, soit tu dois contacter ton hébergeur pour avoir un meilleur accès.
J'essayerai encore un peu plus tard.
Mireille


----------



## macalounet (7 Avril 2008)

Macmaniac_belgium a dit:


> Les internautes ne restent pas 2h sur la page non plus...
> Merci pour le commentaire



je trouve aussi que c'est distrayant lorsque l'on lit le reste de la page
par contre si elles tournaient une seule fois de temps en temps juste pour attirer l'attention...


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2008)

puffade a dit:


> super. juste une petite chose: les boutons qui tournent donnent juste un peu mal au coeur au bout d'un moment.



Même remarque que puffade... et le mal au coeur augmente quand on a les 2 bannières dans son champ de vision!


----------



## MireilleG (7 Avril 2008)

Il est vrai que quelquefois moins c'est plus.
Mireille


----------



## pernel (11 Avril 2008)

Coucou,

Je suis en train d'essayer de créer mon site avec iWeb, je suis parti d'une page blanche, j'ai enlevé tous ce qu'il y avait mais il reste un truc qui veut pas partir c'est un petit rectangle écrit "vide" à l'intérieur...

En fait je cherche à créer un cadre dans le quel se trouverait mon site, avec au bord du cadre de la couleur un peu comme le forum macgé lol 

Comment virer ce truc marqué "vide" et créer le cadre "squelette" de mon site?


----------



## zepatente (11 Avril 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> Je suis en train d'essayer de créer mon site avec iWeb, je suis parti d'une page blanche, j'ai enlevé tous ce qu'il y avait mais il reste un truc qui veut pas partir c'est un petit rectangle écrit "vide" à l'intérieur...
> 
> ...



Dans l'inspecteur de site , après avoir donner une taille à ton site ( dans l'inspecteur >page >disposition), tu peux donner des couleurs à ton site . Dans le même menu de l'inspecteur , il y a des choix de couleur (arrière plan et de la page et du navigateur) Par exemple dur MAcge , arrière plan du navigateur est oranger et celui de la plage est blanche.

a+


----------



## pernel (12 Avril 2008)

Merci bcp je ne connaissais pas l'inspecteur de site...

Je le découvre et j'avance du coup beaucoup!

Ce logiciel semble avoir beaucoup de ressources (que je découvre)

Je m'excuse par avance si certaines de mes questions semblent évidente à résoudre...
Je commence à vraiment trouver ce logiciel ludique en plus de ces capacités!


----------



## Madeline (12 Avril 2008)

Si tu veux en découvrir plus en peu de temps, vas sur* le forum des utilisateurs d'iWeb* et lis....
les astuces et les discussions... etc...
Tu vas ainsi pénétrer tous les mystères d'iweb

*Mais avant* va voir les tutoriels fait par koeklin et son épouse... ou son épouse et Koeklin... sur *débutersurmac*

Tu y trouveras
tutoriels vidéos: *les bases d'iWeb avec iWeb'06* et *les nouveautés apportées par iWeb'08*
Et
en ce qui concerne la publication et tout ce qui tourne autour de .Mac c'est aussi sur déburersurmac *LÀ*

Te voilà pourvu de bien bonnes adresses

Bonne découverte et bien du plaisir autant que j'en éprouve à construire mon site


----------



## pernel (12 Avril 2008)

Coucou,

Merci pour les bonnes adresses que je vais devoir visiter et explorer  

Une petite question : j'ai choisi de d'abord créer ce que j'appelle le squelette du site, à savoir les pages du site vierge de contenu mais avec la structure...
Je suis parti d'une page vierge et pour le moment ça se passe bien.
Là où ça va se corser, mais où ça va etre aussi vraiment excitant c'est lorsque je vais essayer d'ajouter le truc ultime : 

la possibilité pour les visiteurs de calculer en ligne leurs impots via un simulateur
La possibilité de simuler un financement immobilier
La possibilité de simuler un placement financier
Je me demande encore comment ceci sera techniquement possible car j'ai des feuilles excel qui le font, mais l'intégration/l'affichage sur un site... pas gagné  

Les adresses que m'a donné Madeline ne seront pas de trop


----------



## kone (13 Avril 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Là où ça va se corser, mais où ça va etre aussi vraiment excitant c'est lorsque je vais essayer d'ajouter le truc ultime :
> 
> la possibilité pour les visiteurs de calculer en ligne leurs impots via un simulateur
> La possibilité de simuler un financement immobilier
> ...



Tu feras pas ca avec iWeb.


----------



## MireilleG (13 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> Tu feras pas ca avec iWeb.


ça peut se faire dans une iframe. 
Mireille


----------



## beboy_images (13 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je découvre Iweb en ce moment. Je recherchais un logiciel facile à utiliser pour la création de mon site perso. Et Iweb semble parfait pour ne pas se prendre la tête. 

Avis et critiques postives et négatives sont les bienvenus. Mon site ici

Mon site est encore en cours de réalisation mais bon je le montre quand même.


----------



## kone (13 Avril 2008)

MireilleG a dit:


> ça peut se faire dans une iframe.
> Mireille



Et pour générer le contenu de ladite iframe, il ne sera pas possible d'utiliser iWeb. Et d'ailleurs, une fois capable de générer ce contenu, l'utilisation d'une iframe devriendra sans objet.



beboy_images a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> Je découvre Iweb en ce moment. Je recherchais un logiciel facile à utiliser pour la création de mon site perso. Et Iweb semble parfait pour ne pas se prendre la tête.
> 
> ...



Ta page liens c'est vraiment dommage. Les gifanimés aux couleurs criardes ne collent pas du tout avec le reste du site. Ca casse vraiment l'impression d'élégance qui se dégage du reste.


----------



## beboy_images (13 Avril 2008)

En effet Kane, je confirme la page de liens est nulle.

Peut-on remplacer les gifs animés par du simple texte tant que le texte renvois à la bonne adresse ?

Je vais essayer de corriger tout ça.


----------



## kone (13 Avril 2008)

beboy_images a dit:


> Peut-on remplacer les gifs animés par du simple texte tant que le texte renvois à la bonne adresse ?


Ce serait surement la meilleure chose à faire.


----------



## beboy_images (13 Avril 2008)

En effet c'est beaucoup mieux. Reste encore à rendre tout ça plus graphique. Merci pour tes conseils.

Corrections ici

PS : s'inscrire sur ces annuaires est-il vraiment utile ?

Et puisque j'ai modifié les gifs animés par du simple texte, les liens de retour sont-ils toujours valable pour les sites partenaires ?


----------



## macalounet (13 Avril 2008)

salut
tu peux profiter de la page blanche à côté des tes "Links" pour exposer une de tes réalisations du style "recherche sur le web" ou un truc du genre. 
Tu combles ainsi un vide qui actuellement attire plus le regard que le reste de la page.

Vu la sobriété du site, inutile de mettre des gif animés, cela dénoterait du sérieux que tu désires apporté à l'image de ton entreprise.

PS : si tu me dessines un petit pingouin marrant ( mais faut qu'il soit original, hein) , je l'utilises comme lien de mon site vers le tien ... chiche ! :king: 

( inutile de préciser que j'adore les pingous )


----------



## beboy_images (13 Avril 2008)

Hello Macalounet,

En fait je teste la page des links pour le moment. Je vais surement la refaire mais en effet, un graphisme sur la droite serait une bonne chose.

Dès que j'ai un pingouin en stock je penserai à toi


----------



## jahrom (13 Avril 2008)

Site presque terminé.
Entièrement fait avec iWeb sauf la page index.

explorasub


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Site presque terminé.
> Entièrement fait avec iWeb sauf la page index.
> 
> explorasub


Excellent travail, propre, net, sans fioritures inutiles et agréable à regarder


----------



## MireilleG (13 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Excellent travail, propre, net, sans fioritures inutiles et agréable à regarder


Tout à fait d'accord un site très bien fait. Bravo!
Mireille


----------



## Madeline (13 Avril 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Site presque terminé.
> Entièrement fait avec iWeb sauf la page index.
> 
> explorasub



Petite remarque de typographe... 
Sur la page de présentation, dans les deux paragraphes, il y a plusieurs interlignes et le texte n'est pas aligné dans ton énumération.
Une correction de ce problème serait un plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2008)

Refonte complète de mon site

Au menu :

- suppression du blog des infos insolites (trop chiant à entretenir) et du CV
- réorganisation des sections avec déménagement de certaines pages dans d'autres sections, renommage de certaines sections (et du nom de la page dans iWeb) et créations de nouvelles.
- modification des sous-menus de la barre de navigation. Dans l'ancienne version, sur certaines pages, c'était trop chargé en cadres.
- ajout dans la liste des articles pratiques des articles rédigés pour Avosmac.

Un sacré boulot ! J'ai passé toute la soirée à travailler dessus et je viens juste de le mettre en ligne. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas trop de bug.


----------



## dolkychess (15 Avril 2008)

Salut,
voilà un début de site pour mes élèves de seconde.
web.mac.com/feyclaude

Fait avec iweb, les vidéos ont été réalisées avec keynote+latexit et ishowU ainsi que le micro de l'isight.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

dolkychess a dit:


> Salut,
> voilà un début de site pour mes élèves de seconde.
> Fait avec iweb, les vidéos ont été réalisées avec keynote+latexit et ishowU ainsi que le micro de l'isight.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous.



Hé où est-il le lien pour aller voir ce magnifique site   

(À moins que je sois devenu complètement aveugle....)

PS: Pas de bugs apparent Iduck


----------



## koeklin (15 Avril 2008)

juste pour signaler que la réponse de l'exercice 2.1 du 18/09 (devoir maison1) n'est pas 152, 153, 154 mais 1052, 1053, 1054

toujours sur la même page la bonne réponse à l'exercice 1 n'est pas "22 ans" mais "le premier qui me parle comme ça quand je lui d'mande son age, i' prend un coup d'boule!", les mathématiques ne doivent pas écarter une certaine logique réaliste...


----------



## dolkychess (15 Avril 2008)

c'est vrai, je me souviens de cette erreur que j'avais donné lors de la distribution mais que j'ai oublié de retranscrire dans le fichier  informatique.

Voilà c'est corrigé.

Au fait pour te répondre koeklin, aucun élève ne m'a répondu ça et heureusement pour moi!!!


----------



## zepatente (15 Avril 2008)

dolkychess a dit:


> Salut,
> voilà un début de site pour mes élèves de seconde.
> web.mac.com/feyclaude
> 
> ...


Très Bonne initiative .

Bravo , je crois que je vais m'amuser avec des maths ce soir


----------



## MireilleG (16 Avril 2008)

Des maths? pas question! je suis bien contente de n'avoir pas a en faire. 
Koeklin et Rege peuvent s'amuser avec ça et comparer leur réponses, moi je vais aller regarder des images  
Mireille


----------



## zepatente (16 Avril 2008)

MireilleG a dit:


> Des maths? pas question! je suis bien contente de n'avoir pas a en faire.
> Koeklin et Rege peuvent s'amuser avec ça et comparer leur réponses, moi je vais aller regarder des images
> Mireille



Euuuuu on est cerné par les profs


----------



## pernel (16 Avril 2008)

Coucou,

Je bloque sur la création de mon site.
Je voudrai rajouter des lien vers des pages du site mais j'aimerai qu'elles ne s'affichent pas (les pages) dans la barre du menu du haut (compo vierge).
Chaque fois que je veux ajouter une p age au site, il rajoute un "bouton" dans la barre de menu...
C'est ennuyeux


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> Je bloque sur la création de mon site.
> Je voudrai rajouter des lien vers des pages du site mais j'aimerai qu'elles ne s'affichent pas (les pages) dans la barre du menu du haut (compo vierge).
> ...


Inspecteur > Page > Inclure... à désactiver
Aide serrt aussi à aider !


----------



## pernel (16 Avril 2008)

Merci Loustic

Je vais tenter de ce pas... dès que j'arrive à un début de quelque chose de valable, je le publie pour avoir vos avis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Inspecteur > Page > Inclure... à désactiver
> Aide serrt aussi à aider !


Pas mieux.  



pernel a dit:


> Merci Loustic
> 
> Je vais tenter de ce pas... dès que j'arrive à un début de quelque chose de valable, je le publie pour avoir vos avis


Je te rassure : avec iWeb, il n'y a rien de vraiment compliqué. C'est fait pour les néophytes. Et on n'est pas chez Microsoft.


----------



## pernel (16 Avril 2008)

Là j'ai une question et je promet que j'ai pas trouvé la réponse dans le menu d'aide.

Est-ce possible d'inclure un formulaire sous iWeb?

Je pensais à créer une page formulaire ou le visiteur peut laisser ses coordonnées et un message, l'idée étant qu'à la validation le tout arrive sur ma boite mail

Je sais que l'on peut créer un bouton qui ouvre la messagerie du visiteur mais cette solution ne me convient pas vraiment...


----------



## Madeline (16 Avril 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Là j'ai une question et je promet que j'ai pas trouvé la réponse dans le menu d'aide.
> 
> Est-ce possible d'inclure un formulaire sous iWeb?



Va voir sur *le forum des utilisteurs d'iWeb*
Tu auras toutes tes réponses.
Et aussi sur le *clubiweb*


----------



## dolkychess (16 Avril 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Euuuuu on est cerné par les profs



Tu sais les profs ne sont pas une race à part. En plus, ils ne mordent pas.
Il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi avoir peur...


----------



## MireilleG (16 Avril 2008)

Iduck j'ai voté pour Bilou pour vous faire plaisir mais il y avait tellement de beaux toutous c'était pas facile.
Bonne chance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

MireilleG a dit:


> Iduck j'ai voté pour Bilou pour vous faire plaisir mais il y avait tellement de beaux toutous c'était pas facile.
> Bonne chance


Merci pour votre soutien. 

Mais pour ce genre de message, il vaut mieux faire par MP.  

Quant à mon site, hier j'ai éradiqué pas mal de bugs qui traînaient ici ou là. Cette fois ça a l'air bon. Mais si vous en voyez encore (liens qui ne pointent pas comme il faut,...), n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir par MP. Merci.


----------



## koeklin (17 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Quant à mon site, hier j'ai éradiqué pas mal de bugs qui traînaient ici ou là.


La video youtube sur la page de Grand Corps malade... ben elle marche pas...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Nouvelle mouture de mon site presque fini (environ 75%), ici

J'ai gardé les couleurs bien qu'elles ne soient pas au goût de tout le monde, mais j'ai essayé d'éclaircir le tout et le rendre moins "dur" (voici l'exemple d'une ancienne page).

Impressions générales ?  
Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> La video youtube sur la page de Grand Corps malade... ben elle marche pas...


Plus disponible. Je vais essayer d'en trouver une autre (sinon, j'enlève). Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Nouvelle mouture de mon site presque fini (environ 75%), ici
> 
> J'ai gardé les couleurs bien qu'elles ne soient pas au goût de tout le monde, mais j'ai essayé d'éclaircir le tout et le rendre moins "dur" (voici l'exemple d'une ancienne page).
> 
> ...


Les bandeaux en haut à droite sont esthétiquement réussis. Et côté couleur, ça va. Mais l'orientation du texte n'est pas idéale pour lire ce qu'il y a dedans.

Il faudrait aussi changer la couleur du fond, anthracite. Je trouve qu'elle se marie mal avec les bandeaux.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Les bandeaux en haut à droite sont esthétiquement réussis. Et côté couleur, ça va. Mais l'orientation du texte n'est pas idéale pour lire ce qu'il y a dedans.
> 
> Il faudrait aussi changer la couleur du fond, anthracite. Je trouve qu'elle se marie mal avec les bandeaux.



Merci pour les conseils, je vais voir avec une autre couleur, mais en trouver une qui s'accorde avec les 5 autres, est loin d'être facile  
Pour l'orientation du texte, est-ce vraiment gênant puisqu'il s'agit que de mot simple ? Je pensais pas que ça pouvait être gênant. Je vais voir avec d'autres cobayes  
Sinon pas doute, la Version 2 est mieux que la première ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci pour les conseils, je vais voir avec une autre couleur, mais en trouver une qui s'accorde avec les 5 autres, est loin d'être facile
> Pour l'orientation du texte, est-ce vraiment gênant puisqu'il s'agit que de mot simple ? Je pensais pas que ça pouvait être gênant. Je vais voir avec d'autres cobayes


C'est pas insupportable et comme tu le dis, ce sont des mots simples.  

Mais tu n'as essayé comme ça  :

A
U
T
R
E
S

_(exemple)_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

J'y avais pensé, mais pour "Contemporain" ma languette ferais la moitié de la page, si je veux qu'il ne soit pas écris en 8   .
Je vais essayer de voir si je trouve une solution  (Sinon, ils n'ont qu'a tourné leurs ordi  )
Pour la couleur (essai n°1, essai n°2 (en l'honneur de Macgé  )


----------



## macalounet (17 Avril 2008)

perso la version grise et ... grise 
elle manque de vie
La version orange est plus pétillante, mais risque d'être fatigante sur de grandes pages.
Sur MacG, ce n'est que le contour qui est orange, le reste est essentiellement blanc ou gris très léger ; c'est le mélange des 2 couleurs qui apporte un certain confort dans la lecture.

Autre remarque ( que j'espère constructive ) , les titres de l'explication devraient tous êtres de même couleur, le changement provoque une rupture dans la lecture, et qui plus est, les couleurs utilisées rappellent celles des onglets, alors que les paragraphes n'y sont pas liés  
un exemple ? Oui ?  
ok, :"les conditions générales du site" titré en bleu n'ont rien à voir avec l'époque contemporaine également marqué de bleu. Il y a "confusion de genre" dans mon petit esprit.

Je reste un peu "vieux jeu", certes, cependant une page qui demande un effort visuel alors que le contenu demandera un effort intellectuel (sauf pour les historiens) risque de perdre l'impact que tu désires lui donner.

Je termine avec les onglets, le "bleu" pointe sur sur une page grise ... même s'il est mis en évidence sur la page, je me serais attendu à voir une page au fond bleu ( ou au contour bleu ) ( d'où le choix judicieux des couleurs des onglets si tu utilises la même couleur de fond , voire un ton plus translucide).

Voilà, j'ai toujours apprécié que l'on me fasse des remarques sur mes sites, c'est très enrichissant et donne un point de vue différent. La mise en page actuelle n'est plus celle d'il y a 10 ans ( j'ai encore un site qui fait rigoler les pro, car il a encore des frames !!! et qui avec le recul parait ringard à côté de ce qu'il se fait maintenant).
C'est mon humble point de vue, et je ne détiens pas la connaissance absolue, sinon je ferais carrière comme webmaster au tarifs exorbitants :rose:

bonne continuation

ps : drôle de race, les historiens, j'en ai une pour épouse !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Tout simplement merci pour toutes ces indications, elles me seront précieuses.
AU niveau des couleurs des titres, je suis assez d'accord pour la confusion que cela peut entraîner, je vais y remédier.
Et d'ue façon plus générale la concordance des couleurs 

Encore Merci à toi


----------



## MireilleG (18 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> AU niveau des couleurs des titres, je suis assez d'accord pour la confusion que cela peut entraîner, je vais y remédier.
> Et d'ue façon plus générale la concordance des couleurs


Il y a un logiciel (essai gratuit) color schemer qui peut aider à trouver des couleurs harmonieuses.
http://www.colorschemer.com/


----------



## Madeline (18 Avril 2008)

MireilleG a dit:


> Il y a un logiciel (essai gratuit) color schemer qui peut aider à trouver des couleurs harmonieuses.
> http://www.colorschemer.com/



Pour trouver des couleurs harmonieuses... c'est pas un logiciel que cela prend... c'est aimer et savoir jouer avec les couleurs.

Désolée d'être rabat-joie !!!  


Mais avant de chercher des couleurs harmonieuses, on pourrait se demander... (bonjour Antoine)
- Pourquoi vouloir donner une couleur différente à chacune de tes languettes ?
- Est-ce nécessaire pour différencier entre art antique et art moderne ou contemporain? 
- Qu'apporte la couleur en plus du texte ?
- Est-ce que les étudiants ont besoin de la couleur pour différencier entre art moderne et art contemporain?
La suite par mp


----------



## koeklin (18 Avril 2008)

Critique  façon  "J'aime, jaime pas :rateau: "
- J'aime le gris anthracite! si si, y'en a au moins un qui l'aime... c'est moi!
- J'aime pas le site en noir, j'aime pas le site en gris clair  et en orange je trouve ça banal mais supportable ( mais pas sur toutes les pages, pitié!)
- je trouve les boutons "Master" "3e année" "2e année" etc. trop gros, un format du genre de "contact" ou "help" me semple plus adapté avec une autre forme que le rectangle à angle arrondis qui rappelle trop le menu



...  et je clique toujours là il faut pas sur les boutons, désolé je continue à cliquer sur les lettres du menus


----------



## zepatente (18 Avril 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Critique  façon  "J'aime, jaime pas :rateau: "
> - J'aime le gris anthracite! si si, y'en a au moins un qui l'aime... c'est moi!
> - J'aime pas le site en noir, j'aime pas le site en gris clair  et en orange je trouve ça banal mais supportable ( mais pas sur toutes les pages, pitié!)
> ...  et je clique toujours là il faut pas sur les boutons, désolé je continue à cliquer sur les lettres du menus


Je vois que l'on partage les mêmes goûts


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Je vois que l'on partage les mêmes goûts



Je vais changer les étiquettes "1er année, etc". je suis d'accord avec vous.
Sinon pour les lettres sur les languettes, j'arrange ça. j'ai déjà fait pour Contemporain, je le ferais pour les autres languettes.
Merci pour les retours   

Ps: Les liens sur les titres devraient marcher maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

bonjour antoine59,

j'ai téléchargé les versions d'essai n°1 et n°2 pour les passer au détecteur de mensonges.   

étant assez minimaliste, j'ai un penchant pour la couleur grise...  
celle qui met en résonnance les autres couleurs...

d'une façon générale, je trouve la hauteur du corps des lettres trop importante (titres, sous-titres et textes) par rapport à la surface. 
manque d'aération et de lisibilité. 
construction un peu trop centré.

reprendre les couleurs des boutons pour les rubriques du texte de présentation crée une confusion car il n'y a pas de lien entre eux.

j'opterais aussi pour réduire la taille de ces boutons, de supprimer la couleur ou si tu y tiens vraiment de la garder mais uniquement sur les borders.

maintenant, il faut du contenu...  

*****
mon site est aussi en cours de construction, mais tout en Flash. 
j'ai jusqu'à 4 niveaux de lecture de vidéos en streaming en même temps.
codage en dur assez coton. 
mais bon, c'est hors-sujet.


----------



## zepatente (18 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je vais changer les étiquettes "1er année, etc". je suis d'accord avec vous.
> Sinon pour les lettres sur les languettes, j'arrange ça. j'ai déjà fait pour Contemporain, je le ferais pour les autres languettes.
> Merci pour les retours
> 
> Ps: Les liens sur les titres devraient marcher maintenant.



C'était de l,ironie ma réplique car tous mes sites sont sur fond noirs et à dominante orange ou rouge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2008)

Je viens de mettre en ligne les versions pour iPhone des 3 (pauvres) sonneries qui s'y trouvaient déjà (d'ailleurs, il va falloir que je m'attelle à en faire d'autres). 

Et c'est signalé sur la page d'accueil.  

Est-ce qu'un propriétaire d'iPhone voudrait bien en essayer une (je ne dis pas de la garder : juste l'essayer ) et me dire si elle fonctionne ? Merci d'avance. 

PS : j'en ai profité pour apporter quelques petites retouches à la page (boutons de lecture et de téléchargement, séparations avec des astérisques)

PS2 : pour la vidéo de Grand Corps Malade, c'est bon : j'en ai trouvé une autre.


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2008)

Oui elles fonctionnent 

Merci.

Je profite de mettre le lien de mon site fait sur iWeb: Ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui elles fonctionnent
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Je profite de mettre le lien de mon site fait sur iWeb: Ici


Super ! Merci.  

Je viens de regarder le tien : il est toujours aussi sympa.  

Mais, si je peux me permettre une suggestion, pour cette page et celle-ci, tu devrais les passer sur fond anthracite et texte en blanc, comme les autres, même si la photo de nos amis Mac et PC est entourée de blanc. Car quand tu te balades sur le site et que tu tombes sur ces 2 pages sur fond blanc, ça fait bizarre.


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2008)

Tu as raison 
Il faut que je change ça, mais j'ai peu de temps ces jours 
Il faut que j'harmonise le site. Mais avec 400 pages ( elle ne sont pas toutes visibles) c'est long


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu as raison
> Il faut que je change ça, mais j'ai peu de temps ces jours
> Il faut que j'harmonise le site. Mais avec 400 pages ( elle ne sont pas toutes visibles) c'est long


Seulement 49 pages, pas toutes visibles non plus. Arf ! Je suis battu à plate couture. :rateau:


----------



## koeklin (19 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais avec 400 pages ( elle ne sont pas toutes visibles) c'est long


Tu n'as pas de soucis lors de l'exportation de ton site? ma femme quand son site (sur .mac) a atteint les quelques 120 pages avait des problèmes de mises à jour, tout ne se faisait pas correctement. C'est comme ça qu'elle a laissé tomber iWeb et qu'elle m'a refilé l'administration et la refonte de son "bébé".


----------



## Madeline (19 Avril 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de soucis lors de l'exportation de ton site? ma femme quand son site (sur .mac) a atteint les quelques 120 pages avait des problèmes de mises à jour, tout ne se faisait pas correctement. C'est comme ça qu'elle a laissé tomber iWeb et qu'elle m'a refilé l'administration et la refonte de son "bébé".



Avec une signature harmonisée au look du site... et la présence de ta femme ! 
Super !


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de soucis lors de l'exportation de ton site? ma femme quand son site (sur .mac) a atteint les quelques 120 pages avait des problèmes de mises à jour, tout ne se faisait pas correctement. C'est comme ça qu'elle a laissé tomber iWeb et qu'elle m'a refilé l'administration et la refonte de son "bébé".




Aucun problème mais je suis chez un hébergeur, pas sur .Mac


----------



## lolone (21 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous !
Allez je me lance : voici mon site fait 100 % iWeb... Dites moi ce que vous en pensez ! à plus les amis...

www.lolone.fr


----------



## knight2000 (21 Avril 2008)

Excellent, j'adore.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2008)

lolone a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Allez je me lance : voici mon site fait 100 % iWeb... Dites moi ce que vous en pensez ! à plus les amis...
> 
> www.lolone.fr


Sympa l'animation sur la page d'accueil


----------



## macalounet (21 Avril 2008)

fouchtra ! prenons un page de type "bienvenue"
glissons le texte très bas
plaçons des cadres d'images et de texte
et ... ça coince si dans un cadre de texte je mets un URL suivit d'une adresse mail, bien que parfaitement affiché dans iWeb, un des deux ne sera pas actif lors de la consultation sur le web.
J'ai tenté de les écrire séparément, d'intercaler une ligne vide ou remplie entre les deux, de les coller au lit sans dessert, de les menacer d'aller en enfer sans passer par la case purgatoire, même ( j'ai osé ) de les menacer de les écrire avec Word sauvé en page html ; rien n'y fait, aucune des cases ne s'est prêtée au jeu.

Las de tant d'essais, j'ai finalement opté pour la mise à l'écart de  l'adresse mail.

voici la page en question http://web.mac.com/adalounet/crupet/Horeca.html
et le site par la même occasion
sa version précédente datait de +/- 10 ans, bricolé de bric et de broc avec différents logiciels
( http://users.swing.be/crupet/index.html  c'est vrais que l'on est plus du tout dans ce style de mise en page en 2008 )


----------



## fanougym (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Allez, je me lance ...
Merci de me donner vos avis critiques ET constructifs sur le site suivant, (c'est l'endroit où je bosse)   :
Et hop, c'est par ici que ça se passe ...

Merci d'avance de vos retours (compatibilité, lourdeur des pages, graphisme général, agencement, ...)
Il s'agit d'une première version, il manque du contenu sur certaines pages, mais je pense que l'ojn peut déja se faire une idée !

PS : je suis prêt à tout entendre !!!!


----------



## skyjuju166 (24 Avril 2008)

bonjour!

à moi aussi de vous soumettre le site officiel de mon club de tennis de table que j'ai entierement refait avec iweb.​ 
http://www.cpsp-tennisdetable.fr/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Allez, je me lance ...
> Merci de me donner vos avis critiques ET constructifs sur le site suivant, (c'est l'endroit où je bosse)   :
> ...


Tu es prêt à tout entendre ? Tant mieux. Parce que je vais te dire des trucs horribles.  
Non, je plaisante. 

La seule objection que je formulerai est la taille des boutons sur le côté (rectangles arrondis) qui est différente d'un bouton à l'autre. Il faudrait harmoniser tout ça.

Sinon, rien à redire : c'est bien. 

Juste une question : c'est normal que la galerie de photos soit vide ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2008)

skyjuju166 a dit:


> bonjour!
> 
> à moi aussi de vous soumettre le site officiel de mon club de tennis de table que j'ai entierement refait avec iweb.​
> http://www.cpsp-tennisdetable.fr/



A part un p'tit bug sur la page d'accueil (l'encadré rouge "Nouvelles photos Le championnat jeunes" qui empiète sur "Albums photos"), c'est parfait.  

Par contre, j'ai une question : comment as-tu fait le tableau sur cette page ?


----------



## fanougym (24 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Juste une question : c'est normal que la galerie de photos soit vide ?



Oui, c'est normal pour les galeries, ce site n'est pas encore opérationnel ...

Merci pour ton impression.

Bon, j'apprécie vraiment iweb pour sa simplicité d'utilisation (je compte faire bosser un peu les collègues, qui sont tous sous mac, sur leurs page respectives.  )
Je trouve par contre que les pages générées sont lourdes et l'affichage s'en ressent.
question : est-il possible de fonctionner avec des cadres ? si oui, comment ?

Autre constat pas trop cool quand on a pas de compte .mac : l'obligation de publier TOUT le site dans un dossier, même si on a changé qu'un accent sur une page, avant de pouvoir l'uploader ...

des solutions à ces petits désagréments ?


----------



## lolone (25 Avril 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Allez, je me lance ...
> Merci de me donner vos avis critiques ET constructifs sur le site suivant, (c'est l'endroit où je bosse)   :
> ...


Yep ! salut,
Je viens d'aller faire un petit tour sur ton site. C'est sobre, clair net et précis... Juste un petit bug sur la page "le conseil d'administration", les photos se chevauchent.
Sinon bravo !


----------



## lolone (25 Avril 2008)

skyjuju166 a dit:


> bonjour!
> 
> à moi aussi de vous soumettre le site officiel de mon club de tennis de table que j'ai entierement refait avec iweb.​
> http://www.cpsp-tennisdetable.fr/



Quelle surprise ! J'habite à Béziers depuis maintenant 15 ans, et j'ai passé ma jeunesse... à St Priest !!! Le monde est petit ! J'ai habité environ 15 ans à la cité " L'hermitage "... 
Bon sinon pour ton site, je le trouve très agréable, juste quelques bugs au niveau des photos et cadres qui se chevauchent (comme on te l'as déjà dis)
Félicitations....


----------



## skyjuju166 (25 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A part un p'tit bug sur la page d'accueil (l'encadré rouge "Nouvelles photos Le championnat jeunes" qui empiète sur "Albums photos"), c'est parfait.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai une question : comment as-tu fait le tableau sur cette page ?


 
Merci c'est gentil. Je corrigerai l'encadré ce soir.

Le tableau est tout simplement fait avec numbers, puis je le transforme en image. sa charge plus vite j'ai remarqué.


L'hermitage? j'y est habité pendant 5 ans... comme quoi!​


----------



## Nighteagle (25 Avril 2008)

voici mon site plus orienté pro http://web.mac.com/florentin.garnier

Un vrai plaisir à réaliser


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2008)

Nighteagle a dit:


> voici mon site plus orienté pro http://web.mac.com/florentin.garnier
> Un vrai plaisir à réaliser


Critique constructive : l'orthographe devrait être irréprochable dans un site à but professionnel.
Au boulot !


----------



## Nighteagle (25 Avril 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Critique constructive : l'orthographe devrait être irréprochable dans un site à but professionnel.
> Au boulot !



J'accépte toutes critiques c'est comme çà qu'on avance
merci encore pour la correction.

cordialement Florentin


----------



## Madeline (26 Avril 2008)

Nighteagle a dit:


> voici mon site plus orienté pro http://web.mac.com/florentin.garnier
> 
> Un vrai plaisir à réaliser



Je ne sais pourquoi mais quant à moi ton lien ne me mène nulle part !!!


----------



## zepatente (26 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Je ne sais pourquoi mais quant à moi ton lien ne me mène nulle part !!!


C'est trs drole car si tu copie l'adresse du site et que tu l'entres dans safari çà marche sinon pages d'erreur


----------



## Madeline (26 Avril 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> C'est trs drole car si tu copie l'adresse du site et que tu l'entres dans safari çà marche sinon pages d'erreur



Non même si je copie, j'ai la page d'erreur


----------



## Hedicito (26 Avril 2008)

Tres interessante discussion, surtout pour quelqu'un qui, comme moi, a iWeb '08 et .mac mais qui ne sait vraiment pas comment exploiter ce combo.

Merci, je visite chacun de vos sites avec admiration!


----------



## Madeline (26 Avril 2008)

Si tu veux d'autres info, je ne sais si tu connais déjà le forum des utilisateurs d'iWeb ???
Si c'est non... eh bien c'est* ici*


----------



## MireilleG (26 Avril 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> Tres interessante discussion, surtout pour quelqu'un qui, comme moi, a iWeb '08 et .mac mais qui ne sait vraiment pas comment exploiter ce combo.
> 
> Merci, je visite chacun de vos sites avec admiration!


Ou pour trouver des astuces et mieux maîtriser iWeb clubiWeb.
Bienvenue aux discussions du forum
Mireille


----------



## lebat (1 Mai 2008)

Nighteagle a dit:


> voici mon site plus orienté pro http://web.mac.com/florentin.garnier
> 
> Un vrai plaisir à réaliser



il y a une faute de frappe dans le mot Acceuil dans l'adresse. Une fois corrigée ça marche!

EDIT: Et moi aussi je fais une faute, kel akkeuille châle heureux!!!&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2008)

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/27418/iweb-backup


----------



## Madeline (2 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/27418/iweb-backup



Merci


----------



## dadoo113 (2 Mai 2008)

allez, je me lance aussi,

c'est un site fait pour l'entreprise d'amis ! (d'ailleurs si vous êtes dans le 04 et que vous avez des travaux à faire ds votre maison, foncez, ils sont très gentils et passionnés/experts ! (nan ils ne m'ont pas payé pour que je dise ça, c'est VRAI)

http://www.ciel-espace-deco.fr.tc 

dès que possible passage en .fr !

j'ai utilisé iWeb, mais aussi Picturesque (pour modifier les photos) et BannerZest (pour les animations photos )

bugs recensé et en cours de modif : 
* J'ai constaté que sous internet explorer : pas de transparence pour la bannière "partenaire (en page d'accueil) et qu'il bloque souvent sous IE, une solution ?
* assez lent à charger faut que je compresse les photos !
* comment on fait pour "customiser" la barre de titre, et mettre les titres en + gros, d'une autre couleurs, ou qu'ils changesnt de couleur qd on clique dessus etc....? j'ai pas trouvé dans iWeb ?!?
*j'ai eu beau faire un sitemap et un addurl chez google, il n'est pas encore dans l'index.... des conseils pour que ça s'arrange ??

Merci de vos critiques (n'y allez pas trop fort qd même hein, c'est mon premier sur mac) !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> allez, je me lance aussi,
> 
> c'est un site fait pour l'entreprise d'amis ! (d'ailleurs si vous êtes dans le 04 et que vous avez des travaux à faire ds votre maison, foncez, ils sont très gentils et passionnés/experts ! (nan ils ne m'ont pas payé pour que je dise ça, c'est VRAI)
> 
> ...


A part la couleur des textes sur certaines pages, qui sont un peu trop bariolées, rien à redire.


----------



## dadoo113 (2 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A part la couleur des textes sur certaines pages, qui sont un peu trop bariolées, rien à redire.



j'ai pas su comment distinguer les paragraphes... si une idée me vient (ou vient à qqun), je changerai parce que trouve que ça casse la sobriété du site... 
peut etre en laissant tout de la même couleur, mais en encadrant de couleurs différentes... ?!

Merci sinon ;-)


----------



## macalounet (2 Mai 2008)

bonjour
garde la même couleur pour l'ensemble des textes, mais utilise une taille de police différente ( éventuellement mise en gras ) pour différencier les entêtes des paragraphes.

Ou alors, utilise une police différente ( ex avec empattement ) ( pour les titres )

Ou alors, une couleur pour le texte et une autre pour les titres


----------



## dadoo113 (2 Mai 2008)

macalounet a dit:


> bonjour
> garde la même couleur pour l'ensemble des textes, mais utilise une taille de police différente ( éventuellement mise en gras ) pour différencier les entêtes des paragraphes.
> 
> Ou alors, utilise une police différente ( ex avec empattement ) ( pour les titres )
> ...



oui je vais surement opter pour la solution "mettre le titre d'une couleur, mais pas le texte" ! pour gagner en sobriété !


----------



## Jmarc3d (2 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai parcouru ce fils de discutions sur le logiciel iWeb.
Très instructif. Graphiste ne connaissant rien au site web, ce logiciel est tombé a pic pour la réalisation d'un site pro d'une amie. Je me permets de vous le présenter. IL à été fait avec la premiere mouture de iWeb.

http://www.elo-gancia.fr

Merci


----------



## macalounet (2 Mai 2008)

encore bien que tu te présente comme graphiste car pour une première utilisation de iWeb c'est assez bluffant.
Joli !


----------



## macalounet (2 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> oui je vais surement opter pour la solution "mettre le titre d'une couleur, mais pas le texte" ! pour gagner en sobriété !



Si je peux me permettre : page "déco"

offrez une seconde vie à vos meubles .... 
me semble plus approprié que  "redonnez une deuxième vie"

mais bon, ce n'est que mon humble avis hein


----------



## dadoo113 (2 Mai 2008)

macalounet a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre : page "déco"
> 
> offrez une seconde vie à vos meubles ....
> me semble plus approprié que  "redonnez une deuxième vie"
> ...



merci, effectivement c'est mieux !

c'est en cours de changement 

http://www.ciel-espace-deco.fr.tc ça y est c'est changé !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> merci, effectivement c'est mieux !
> 
> c'est en cours de changement
> 
> http://www.ciel-espace-deco.fr.tc ça y est c'est changé !


C'est beaucoup mieux !


----------



## vleroy (3 Mai 2008)

Jmarc3d a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai parcouru ce fils de discutions sur le logiciel iWeb.
> Très instructif. Graphiste ne connaissant rien au site web, ce logiciel est tombé a pic pour la réalisation d'un site pro d'une amie. Je me permets de vous le présenter. IL à été fait avec la premiere mouture de iWeb.
> 
> ...



Excuse mais je vais être un peu critique pour un site pro. 
1/ les temps de chargement sont très lents 
2/ Le graphisme est très intéressant mais le mélange texte et graphisme sur des pages longues où il faut scroller:mouais: 

Pour le reste, la navigation est simple, pas de soucis. Ton site démontre à l'évidence une excellente maîtrise d'iWeb, car pas de faute d'alignement, ce qui est assez fréquent avec les gabarits d'iweb.

Alors bonne continuation


----------



## fpoil (3 Mai 2008)

bon un petit site en construction à 99% fait par iweb :

MMMC


----------



## dadoo113 (3 Mai 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> bon un petit site en construction à 99% fait par iweb :
> 
> MMMC



juste un petit truc : "accueil" s'écrit comme ça, et pas "acceuil" (cf ton adresse/acceuil.html)

sinon jolie animation en 1ere page 

sinon ton site est joli, intuitif, et tu as un chouette menu !
A ce propos, j'ai trouvé comment enlevé le menu "tout fait" d'iWeb, donc j'ai crée un menu perso, avec une police perso ! qu'en pensez vous ? *ICI*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Avant de donner mon avis, une question:   
Tu as fait comment pour changer la police et le style ? 

Sinon, concernant le site, je trouve que cette police manque de visibilité et surcharge un peu trop la page. Ce n'est qu'un humble avis


----------



## dadoo113 (3 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Avant de donner mon avis, une question:
> Tu as fait comment pour changer la police et le style ?
> 
> Sinon, concernant le site, je trouve que cette police manque de visibilité et surcharge un peu trop la page. Ce n'est qu'un humble avis



ouais je sais pas, c'est un site pour des amis, qui m'ont demandé une policé "stylée"... (des idées?)*

pour pouvoir modifier mes titres, j'ai du dire à iWeb de ne pas m'afficher son menu : "afficher l'inspecteur" puis "dans l'onglet liens hypertexte "masquer le menu de navigation" (il faut le faire pour chaque page du site)

ensuite tu fais une zone de texte, tu écris les mots de ton menu à toi, tu selectionnes chaque mot et dans l'inspecteur tu met "lien vers une de mes pages" et tu selectionnes la page !

une fois que tu a fait tous tes liens, tu copies cette zone de texte sur toutes les pages !

voilà, enfin c'est comme ça que j'ai procédé, y'a peut etre mieux? ?


----------



## Madeline (4 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> ouais je sais pas, c'est un site pour des amis, qui m'ont demandé une policé "stylée"... (des idées?)*



Des idées ???

OK
En voilà une... 
J'ai compté 6 polices différentes sur la page d'accueil de ton site... !!!!
Supprime 4 de ces polices. 
Gardes-en deux.
Une pour les titres et une pour le texte... 
et la lisibilité va entrer dans ton site!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> ouais je sais pas, c'est un site pour des amis, qui m'ont demandé une policé "stylée"... (des idées?)*
> 
> pour pouvoir modifier mes titres, j'ai du dire à iWeb de ne pas m'afficher son menu : "afficher l'inspecteur" puis "dans l'onglet liens hypertexte "masquer le menu de navigation" (il faut le faire pour chaque page du site)
> 
> ...


Je ne pense pas. Et c'est effectivement la solution.


----------



## macalounet (4 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne pense pas. Et c'est effectivement la solution.



ce qui nous ramène à ce manque cruel de création de layout personnalisé et facilement récupérable.

ps : vous désirez réaliser un mail qui en jette ?  faite votre compo dans iWeb, consultez cette compo avec un navigateur, copiez-coller la page dans un nouveau mail ... et le tour est joué.

Bon, faut pas demander de sauver le layout dans Mail, ni d'espérer une mise en page nickel en cas de réponse ou de transfert du mail, on ne peut pas tout avoir ma bonne dame.

Ps : je n'ai pas testé avec un autre logiciel que Mail.


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Mai 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Des idées ???
> 
> OK
> En voilà une...
> ...



A vos ordres chef !
j'ai changer (encore) mon menu, et j'ai harmonisé les polices un peu partout, qu'en penses tu ? qu'en pensez vous les autres macgéistes ?

Merci en tout cas !

PS : j'attend des photos en bonne qualité pour la page "photo" parce que là, ça craind !!


----------



## Madeline (4 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> A vos ordres chef !



Suis pas ton chef... ne suis le chef de personne d'autre que de ma petite personne !    
Je suis juste membre de ce forum de discussion!


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Mai 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Suis pas ton chef... ne suis le chef de personne d'autre que de ma petite personne !
> Je suis juste membre de ce forum de discussion!




je plaisantais, t'inquiète pas !! moi je crois que je ne suis même pas mon propre chef, parfois je m'ordonne de me lever, mais mon corps ne fait rien !!! quel manque d'éducation ce corps eh eh


----------



## macalounet (4 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> parfois je m'ordonne de me lever, mais mon corps ne fait rien !!!



c'est madame qui ne doit pas rigoler tous les jours



oups


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Mai 2008)

macalounet a dit:


> c'est madame qui ne doit pas rigoler tous les jours
> 
> 
> 
> oups



je l'avais pas vu sous cet angle cette phrase eh eh !!! bien vu


----------



## dedeclement (8 Mai 2008)

voici mon site crée sur Iweb... et .mac en version d'essai

depuis mon contrat .mac s'est résilié, l'APN est en rade mais bon...
depuis je suis passé chez free, avec leur systeme de page perso.
j'ai transféré mon site en triffouillant un peu mais c'est bon, j'ai eu le temps de faire quelque trucs.



http://dedeclementsite.free.fr/bisc-hawa%ef/Bienvenue.html


----------



## Rob'pom (12 Mai 2008)

Mes sites web :

Mon perso 
De ma classe


----------



## free air (16 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
voila mon site realise avec iweb pour mon ecole de kitesurf a leucate dans le sud de la france.
Si vous avez des idee a soumettre pour la presentation ou referencement
merci cordialement
www.free-air.org


----------



## monvilain (16 Mai 2008)

free air a dit:


> bonjour,
> voila mon site realise avec iweb pour mon ecole de kitesurf a leucate dans le sud de la france.
> Si vous avez des idee a soumettre pour la presentation ou referencement
> merci cordialement
> www.free-air.org



Perso, le blanc sur noir reste toujours difficile à lire et nécessite une forte concentration surtout si le site est chargé.
Néanmoins, je perçois le coté "minimaliste" et "pur et dur" que tu veux exprimer à travers le kite...

Habituellement, il est reservé à d'autres usages (photo ec..) mais il est fréquemment utilisé car les gens ont peur de se tromper en utilisant de la couleur (c'est d'ailleurs souvent le cas).

Envisager quelquechose proche de ton logo en jaune et rouge* serait plus sympa.

*D'ailleurs, tes titres sont en orange, il serait plus judicieux d'utiliser le même rouge que le logo. 
(il y à un outil pratique dans ls utilitaires mac de colorimetrie qui te permet d'avoir les codes couleurs de tout en direct...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

free air a dit:


> bonjour,
> voila mon site realise avec iweb pour mon ecole de kitesurf a leucate dans le sud de la france.
> Si vous avez des idee a soumettre pour la presentation ou referencement
> merci cordialement
> www.free-air.org


Moi, je trouve surtout que le fond noir ne s'accorde pas avec le thème de ton site, le kitesurf. Essaie une autre couleur, plus dans les bleus peut-être, un dégradé, une image,... quelquechose de plus "fun".

A part ça, rien à redire.


----------



## natael (20 Mai 2008)

Coucou, un peu outsider sur le theme... il n'y en a pas. Un blog quoi ! 
Plus serieusement, carnet de route d'un jeune astrophysicien, au fil de mes aventures. Recits en poesie et en image. 
 Je le partageais uniquement avec mes proches, puis je vois ce forum, alors pourquoi pas. Et puis mes amis ne sont pas objectifs, ils ont pas de mac, et donc trouvent rien a redire. (oh la vilaine pub contre PC !!!!!)
Alors je suis curieux d'avoir des critiques constructives d'habitues d'Iweb.

http://web.mac.com/raphael.attie

Bien cordialement,


----------



## Madeline (20 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi écris-tu sans accents ?
Je trouve cela très pénible à lire... une dénaturation du français.


----------



## dadoo113 (21 Mai 2008)

natael a dit:


> Coucou, un peu outsider sur le theme... il n'y en a pas. Un blog quoi !
> Plus serieusement, carnet de route d'un jeune astrophysicien, au fil de mes aventures. Recits en poesie et en image.
> Je le partageais uniquement avec mes proches, puis je vois ce forum, alors pourquoi pas. Et puis mes amis ne sont pas objectifs, ils ont pas de mac, et donc trouvent rien a redire. (oh la vilaine pub contre PC !!!!!)
> Alors je suis curieux d'avoir des critiques constructives d'habitues d'Iweb.
> ...



c'est vrai que quand tu fais un "truc tout pourri" sous iweb, avec juste un thème tout fait les windowsien trouvent ça "wouaaaaa c'est magnifique, comment tu as fait, t'as du y passer des heures?"

et là tu répond "non en 10 minutes c'était bouclé!"

et les gens te répondent : oh arrete, soit fier de ce que tu fais, ça doit pas être facile !

au bout d'un moment tu finis presque par leur dire "pfffiiiooouuuu j'ai fait une mise à jour de ton site, c'était dur, j'ai fait des 100aines de lignes de codes.... pfffioou j'suis crevé"! (alors qu'en fait tu as juste ouvert BannerZest, déposé 10 images et mis 10 titres, et collé le code dans iweb)

c'est ça le mac-style !


----------



## natael (24 Mai 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Pourquoi écris-tu sans accents ?
> Je trouve cela très pénible à lire... une dénaturation du français.



Arf... Je m'attendais en fait a cela comme premiere remarque. Je suis maudit avec ca. :-(

J'ai achete mon mac lors d'un voyage d'affare aux USA, clavier americain donc.

Seul quelques articles ont des accents, c'est quand je suis motive pour faire la correction automatique... car il faut alors le faire a chaque mot avec accent. Le pire c'est le a avec accent... Le correcteur orthographique ne le voyant pas comme une faute d'orthographe. 
Je vais essayer de m'habituer, si cela est faisable avec le mac, de switcher d'une configuration clavier US au clavier francais, je suis dactilo sur les deux et ca devrait donc pas etre un pb de faire comme si je tapais sur un clavier frenchy. 

Donc ok, le coup des accents a change  c'est note....

Merci d'avoir pris le soin de regarder. Le tiens est tres classe en tout cas.


----------



## natael (24 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> c'est vrai que quand tu fais un "truc tout pourri" sous iweb, avec juste un thème tout fait les windowsien trouvent ça "wouaaaaa c'est magnifique, comment tu as fait, t'as du y passer des heures?"
> 
> et là tu répond "non en 10 minutes c'était bouclé!"
> 
> ...



Tout a fait !!! Marrant comment tu as vecu la chose ! Je connaissais pas BannerZest, je viens de regarder. C'est joli. Mais c'est payant :-( bouhhh !!!!! :-(


----------



## beliquette (24 Mai 2008)

Je trouve iweb très pratique car il est accessible à tout le monde et le résultat est quand même pas mal. 
Voici mon premier site : 

http://quatuor.amazone.free.fr

Et le second nettement plus réussi :

http://ensemble.mascqret.free.fr


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2008)

natael a dit:


> Je vais essayer de m'habituer, si cela est faisable avec le mac, de switcher d'une configuration clavier US au clavier francais, je suis dactilo sur les deux et ca devrait donc pas etre un pb de faire comme si je tapais sur un clavier frenchy.


Préférences Système > International > Menu saisie et choisir la configuration du clavier (ou l'équivalent en amerloque).
Sans accent une étoile n'est qu'une eutoile...


----------



## natael (24 Mai 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Préférences Système > International > Menu saisie et choisir la configuration du clavier (ou l'équivalent en amerloque).
> Sans accent une étoile n'est qu'une eutoile...



Et l'Iweb devient l'Itoile... !!!! ;-)

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Madeline (25 Mai 2008)

beliquette a dit:


> Je trouve iweb très pratique car il est accessible à tout le monde et le résultat est quand même pas mal.
> Voici mon premier site :
> 
> http://quatuor.amazone.free.fr
> ...



Il doit y avoir une erreur dans l'adresse de ton 2ème site... Safari ne trouve pas l'adresse


----------



## natael (25 Mai 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Préférences Système > International > Menu saisie et choisir la configuration du clavier (ou l'équivalent en amerloque).
> Sans accent une étoile n'est qu'une eutoile...



Voyons si les accents fonctionnent... éèàê  COOOOL !!! et on peut même avoir le switch tout la haut !!!


----------



## Madeline (25 Mai 2008)

natael a dit:


> Donc ok, le coup des accents a change  c'est note....
> 
> Merci d'avoir pris le soin de regarder. Le tiens est tres classe en tout cas.



Merci à mon tour pour le compliment...  

Tu as l'air d'avoir trouvé les accents sur ton clavier !!! Alors je retournerai sur ton site avec accents afin de poursuivre ... les commentaires


----------



## BigMacPlus (26 Mai 2008)

http://web.mac.com/michelguillou/Whatch/Hello.html

HiHi, mon premier iweb .... je ne suis pas tout à fait satisfait encore. dite moi les petites modifs ou améliorations a apporter


----------



## zepatente (26 Mai 2008)

BigMacPlus a dit:


> http://web.mac.com/michelguillou/Whatch/Hello.html
> 
> HiHi, mon premier iweb .... je ne suis pas tout à fait satisfait encore. dite moi les petites modifs ou améliorations a apporter


 

Bien original


----------



## natael (26 Mai 2008)

BigMacPlus a dit:


> http://web.mac.com/michelguillou/Whatch/Hello.html
> 
> HiHi, mon premier iweb .... je ne suis pas tout à fait satisfait encore. dite moi les petites modifs ou améliorations a apporter



Alors moi j'suis curieux de voir ces photos d'Islande, j'ai en projet d'y aller un de ces 4. 

Rassure moi... tu ecris "WHATCH" partout. C'est un private joke avec quelqu'un d'autre ? Ou tu voulais ecrire "Watch" pour le mot "regarder" en anglais. Auquel cas corrige cette horrible faute d'anglais (Oui, tu remarques que j'ecris sans accent, je suis sous clavier americain, je suis un traitre du francais et je travaille dans 3 langues !!! mais je me soigne...)


----------



## BigMacPlus (26 Mai 2008)

Effectivement, je fais bien de partir apprendre l'anglais, j'en ai besoin. Enfin pas tout a fait, je me suis inspiré de ça sur le site de jean charles de castelbajac dans sa rubrique news (un couturier dont j'ai quelques fringues, un style que j'aime beaucoup http://www.jc-de-castelbajac.com/). Qu'as t il voulu dire par whatch ?, je pense que je vais modifier en watch.



En ce qui concerne l'Islande, c'est un pays magnifique, mon plus beau voyage et de loin... 
Tu as là bas des paysages sublimes, qui font parfois penser à l'idée qu'on peut avoir du commencement ou de la fin du monde, suivant les régions ou tu te trouves et la luminosité du moment. On peux aussi se croire sur la lune et un peu sur mars.

Si tu aimes te retrouver seul avec la nature, pour réfléchir à toutes ces questions qui n'ont pas de réponse (concernant notre existence...) c'est la destination qu'il te faut.

Là bas tu pourras te perdre pendant des heures en roulant entre les coulées de lave et au milieu des cendres. Tu pourras faire de la moto neige sur le plus grand glacier d'Europe.
Prendre un p'tit bateau pour voir ce glacier fondre et laisser partir des icebergs d'un bleu comme j'en avais jamais vu (le rechaussement climatique a fait disparaître de 100 m une langue du glacier qui se jeté dans la mer, ça fait peur a voir).
Tu pourras te baigner dans le très célèbre lagon bleu et tu pourras voir des chutes d'eau, des geysers, des sources d'eau chaude...  

Bref, je suis tombé amoureux de ce pays...

tu peux voir plus de photo sur ... http://gallery.mac.com/michelguillou


----------



## MireilleG (26 Mai 2008)

natael a dit:


> tu remarques que j'ecris sans accent, je suis sous clavier americain, je suis un traitre du francais et je travaille dans 3 langues !!! mais je me soigne...)


Non pas encore cette histoire d'accent sur les claviers américains. Je suis sur un clavier américain et il n'y a pas de problème d'accents. Il ne faut pas blâmer ses outils enfin!


----------



## zepatente (26 Mai 2008)

MireilleG a dit:


> Non pas encore cette histoire d'accent sur les claviers américains. Je suis sur un clavier américain et il n'y a pas de problème d'accents. Il ne faut pas blâmer ses outils enfin!


 

Moi aussi je les trouves plus les accents c'est où


----------



## natael (27 Mai 2008)

bin c'est écrit plus haut, pour comment switcher d'un clavier américain à un clavier francais ? Non ? y avait une blague que j'ai pas saisi ???


----------



## zepatente (27 Mai 2008)

natael a dit:


> bin c'est écrit plus haut, pour comment switcher d'un clavier américain à un clavier francais ? Non ? y avait une blague que j'ai pas saisi ???


T'inquite pas natael, c'est des private-joke ...c'est juste que Mireile , Madeline et moi même on est d'amérique du nord


----------



## natael (27 Mai 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> T'inquite pas natael, c'est des private-joke ...c'est juste que Mireile , Madeline et moi même on est d'amérique du nord



Purée oui, j'allais justement vous faire la remarque. Sur 4 sujets de discussions différents, j'ai vu qu'une seule personne de France dans les profils !!!!! Les franco-français sont macophobes ou quoi ?


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Mai 2008)

natael a dit:


> Purée oui, j'allais justement vous faire la remarque. Sur 4 sujets de discussions différents, j'ai vu qu'une seule personne de France dans les profils !!!!! Les franco-français sont macophobes ou quoi ?




non, franco-français macophile !

qui dit mieux ?


----------



## zepatente (28 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> non, franco-français macophile !
> 
> qui dit mieux ?



Breton Québécois t'en veux de la tête dure


----------



## dadoo113 (29 Mai 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Breton Québécois t'en veux de la tête dure



breton et quebecois ? cocktail explosif !!!


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2008)

Ça peut être dangereux les mélanges...
Enfin, du moment qu'y a pas de Corse 

J'ai rien contre les Corses, j'aurais pu dire les belges, suisses, japonais, chinois, italiens, juifs, québécois, blondes, ... enfin un truc marrant quoi :-D

Sinon sérieusement on s'en tape de savoir d'où on vient nan ? (à part pour les Corses).


----------



## koeklin (29 Mai 2008)

ça a quand même son importance car comme zepatente fait des vidéos sur son site, on va le voir changer progressivement d'accent au fil des mois . un jour on lui dira "Putain, faut que tu rentres à la maison , v'là t'y pas qu'on comprends plus c'que tu dis, on dirait Celine!"
Cela ne devrait plus tarder car déjà il n'a plus son accent du beau pays de Saint Malo


----------



## iliberator (29 Mai 2008)

free air a dit:


> bonjour,
> voila mon site realise avec iweb pour mon ecole de kitesurf a leucate dans le sud de la france.
> Si vous avez des idee a soumettre pour la presentation ou referencement
> merci cordialement
> www.free-air.org



Salut Free Air.

Je découvre ton site fait sur iweb...
Franchement j'adore cet endroit ! Je suis dingue de ce coin du monde !
Je pourrais en parler pendant des heures...
T'es le seul Mac user que je connaisse à Leucate... Dommage ma petite fille veut faire un stage de WindSurf et non de Kite cette année... :/

J'ai fait un site 100% iweb sur cet endroit ici :
http://lafranqui.deutsch-libero.fr


----------



## zepatente (29 Mai 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> ça a quand même son importance car comme zepatente fait des vidéos sur son site, on va le voir changer progressivement d'accent au fil des mois . un jour on lui dira "Putain, faut que tu rentres à la maison , v'là t'y pas qu'on comprends plus c'que tu dis, on dirait Celine!"
> Cela ne devrait plus tarder car déjà il n'a plus son accent du beau pays de Saint Malo


déjà que ma famille me dit " qu'est tu dit" car j'avoue je fais un gros effort pour parler un français plus de france .... sti c'est dur' 

heureusement je serais en pélerinage debut aout en bretagne ....... galette galette galette ...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2008)

Voilà mon site : www.journal-auvergne.com
C'est un petit journal que je fais sur l'actu de ma région : l'Auvergne.


----------



## leonzeur (3 Juin 2008)

iliberator a dit:


> Salut Free Air.
> 
> Je découvre ton site fait sur iweb...
> Franchement j'adore cet endroit ! Je suis dingue de ce coin du monde !
> ...



Bravo pour le site de kite surf et l'autre sur La Franqui !!! 
Hééééé ! vous n'êtes pas les seuls Mac users dans le coin ..nous sommes là et je bosse régulièrement avec iWeb ..nous avons un atelier de mosaïque " Léon Zeur " à La Palme à 8 km de Leucate et nous avons une autre activité : faire des sites internet ..pour le moment deux sites sont en ligne http://ofmuma.free.fr pour un copain éleveur et http://vieux.peuples.free.fr pour une assoc.humanitaire..
En ce moment nous bossons sur notre site http://leonzeur.free.fr pour y présenter notre boulot de mosaïque.
ça fait chaud au coeur de voir qu'il y a d'autres pommés dans le coin!! 
Nous passons très souvent à la Franqui.
héhé ce forum se géolocalise !!!


----------



## zepatente (3 Juin 2008)

Très sypatique tes sites leonzeur et j'aime beaucoup les sujets de tes sites surtout 

Bravo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Voilà mon site : www.journal-auvergne.com
> C'est un petit journal que je fais sur l'actu de ma région : l'Auvergne.


Sympa comme site.

Mais tu sais que, si tu as iWeb 2 ('08) tu peux déclencher automatiquement la lecture des vidéos QuickTime intégrées. Tu vas sur l'icône QuickTime dans l'inspecteur et tu coches "Lecture automatique".


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Juin 2008)

oui, oui, je sais, c'est ce que j'ai fais pour la vidéo sur la page d'accueil de mon site sur courir à clermont. Normalement ça doit marcher. Voilà le lien. www.journal-auvergne.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> oui, oui, je sais, c'est ce que j'ai fais pour la vidéo sur la page d'accueil de mon site sur courir à clermont. Normalement ça doit marcher. Voilà le lien. www.journal-auvergne.com


Oui mais pas là. 

Comment as-tu fait pour avoir la vidéo sans la barre de lecture (en-dessous) sur la page d'accueil de ton site ?


----------



## koeklin (4 Juin 2008)

Simplement 
inspecteur > inspecteur Quicktime > décocher les commandes de transport de film  (fonction possible depuis iWeb '08)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Simplement
> inspecteur > inspecteur Quicktime > décocher les commandes de transport de film  (fonction possible depuis iWeb '08)


Cool ! Merci.


----------



## alargeau (4 Juin 2008)

Je participe à ce sujet pour vous dire qu'iWeb est en effet un logiciel assez complet. Il lui manque encore pas mal d'option, mais en gros, il est très bien. J'utilisais Rapidweaver avant, mais je suis vite revenu à iWeb car les styles sont bien plus actuels et surtout je m'y sens mieux, c'est tout !
Voilà mon site internet consacré à la Peugeot 309, ça en intéressera certainement pas beaucoup, mais bon, c'est histoire de voir ce qu'on fait. Tout le site en français a été fait par iWeb, et non sans soucis, et modification, grâce à Adobe GoLive.


----------



## iliberator (4 Juin 2008)

Excellent ! Ton site n'est pas si "anondin"... Le sujet est clair... et traité avec précision.
La 309 n'est pas une voiture que j'affectionne particulièrement, mais je me suis laisser surprendre par son "histoire" traité passionnément dans ton site !

Alors bravo. Je vais du coup filer ton url à un copain qui lui, est passionné par cette auto.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Juin 2008)

Les graphismes sont agréables et le site assez rapide à charger! Bravo. On apprécie aussi la traduction en différentes langues.


----------



## alargeau (5 Juin 2008)

Ah bah ça me fait plaisir ce que vous me dîtes, parce que le site a beau avoir quelques visites (quand même), personne ne m'a jamais donné son avis quant à la présentation générale. Je travaille sur les sites dans les autres langues et tout ça, encore avec iWeb... bien entendu !
Question chargement, j'avais repris pas mal de fichiers pour que ce soit un peu moins long, mais bon, je suis quand même loin du chargement idéal. Faute à iWeb...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Juin 2008)

J'ai le haut débit, mais ma connexion n'est pas ultra rapide, et j'accède à ton site rapidement. Si les pages s'affichent pas assez rapidement à ton goût, c'est sûrement la poids des images et non pas iweb qui ralentit le tout.


----------



## iliberator (5 Juin 2008)

alargeau a dit:


> Ah bah ça me fait plaisir ce que vous me dîtes, parce que le site a beau avoir quelques visites (quand même), personne ne m'a jamais donné son avis quant à la présentation générale. Je travaille sur les sites dans les autres langues et tout ça, encore avec iWeb... bien entendu !
> Question chargement, j'avais repris pas mal de fichiers pour que ce soit un peu moins long, mais bon, je suis quand même loin du chargement idéal. Faute à iWeb...



Non. Pas faute à iWeb... Mais faute à Mac.com qui est très lent en France.

J'espère qu'Apple corrigera ce problème de lenteur de nos disques réseaux et de l'accès à mac.com


----------



## Madeline (5 Juin 2008)

alargeau a dit:


> J Tout le site en français a été fait par iWeb, et non sans soucis, et modification, grâce à Adobe GoLive.



Où as-tu trouvé les petits drapeaux?
Merci d'avance


----------



## iliberator (5 Juin 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Où as-tu trouvé les petits drapeaux?
> Merci d'avance



pour des drapeaux, tu peux aller sur google (images) et tu tapes "flags" ou "flags country" etc... tu trouveras tout ce que tu veux !


----------



## Madeline (5 Juin 2008)

iliberator a dit:


> pour des drapeaux, tu peux aller sur google (images) et tu tapes "flags" ou "flags country" etc... tu trouveras tout ce que tu veux !



Merci


----------



## alargeau (6 Juin 2008)

Les petits drapeaux sont des .gif, facilement trouvables sur internet avec une petite recherche (je ne me souviens pas où exactement) ou bien en faisant une recherche d'images.


----------



## iliberator (6 Juin 2008)

Sur le site d'Apple il y a de très beaux drapeaux (ronds, avec reflets)... mais je ne sais plus sur quelle page...
Faut rechercher... ensuite, reste plus qu'à Glisser-Déposer dans un de ses dossiers et zou !


----------



## leonzeur (6 Juin 2008)

pour faire des .png sympa en rond ou autre à partir d'une de ses images,  il y a iCoco disponible sur http://www.irony.biz/


----------



## iliberator (6 Juin 2008)

Excellent ! Je ne connaissais pas !
Merci pour le tuyau !


----------



## leonzeur (6 Juin 2008)

@iliberator
avec plaisir ! 
hors iWeb, je me sers aussi d'iCoco pour donner une image à chacun de mes dossiers ..c'est sympa, esthétique mais surtout super efficace pour gagner du temps au niveau visuel.


----------



## beliquette (16 Juin 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Il doit y avoir une erreur dans l'adresse de ton 2ème site... Safari ne trouve pas l'adresse



Oui pardon, c'est 
http://ensemble.mascaret.free.fr

Merci...


----------



## harryevrard (16 Juin 2008)

Voilà mes deux sites créer exclusivement avec iweb...

Celui-ci pour présenter peut être la futur miss belgique
http://www.fanny.be.ma

Le deuxième pour des services GRATUiT de baby-sittings (encore en construction)
http://www.baby-sittingbruxelles.net


Critiquez et conseillez... ils sont là pour ca ... 

Bon celui en construction, ca sert pas à grand chose de critiquez vu qu'il sera complètement différent ;-)


----------



## iliberator (16 Juin 2008)

euh... on peut choisir la Miss pour faire du baby sitting ? 

ok... je sors...


----------



## harryevrard (16 Juin 2008)

En plus... oui


----------



## art-psy (17 Juin 2008)

mon site 
 art-psy.com

bonne visite


----------



## zepatente (17 Juin 2008)

art-psy a dit:


> mon site
> art-psy.com
> 
> bonne visite



Tes textes  sont très agréables et tes tableaux, je suis très sensible à ce type de peinture. Bonne création .


PS :  le lien "retour vers bienvenue" dans la page "textes" nous envoie vers une page d'erreur

@+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Je crois que je l'avais déjà mis.
Mais, comme je l'ai refais, je le remet.

C'est du iWeb ultra "basique" - ne cherchez pas l'astuce de la mort dedans.

www.ergu.fr

EDIT :
Une question, quand même.
Je le trouve super long à l'affichage sur la page d'accueil - est-ce que ça vous fait ça aussi et avez-vous une idée du pourquoi ?
Pour deux blocs de texte et trois photos...


----------



## iliberator (17 Juin 2008)

si cette impression de lenteur date "particulièrement" de ce jour du 17 juin, c'est normal... visiblement Apple fait de gros travaux sur mac.com.

on va retester ça un peu plus tard pour voir si il y a une différence...

De toute façon, jusqu'à présent, mac.com n'est pas vraiment très rapide. IL paraît que Apple devrait améliorer ça avec mobile.me.

Wait and see... dans plus très longtemps.


----------



## pascalady971 (17 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je crois que je l'avais déjà mis.
> Mais, comme je l'ai refais, je le remet.
> 
> C'est du iWeb ultra "basique" - ne cherchez pas l'astuce de la mort dedans.
> ...



Joli, clair, propre, concis! Pas de "mickey" qui sautent dans tous les coins, de myriades de couleurs ni de zik à la con qu'on n'aime pas et qu'il faut attendre le chargement.

Compliments Ergu


----------



## zepatente (17 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je crois que je l'avais déjà mis.
> Mais, comme je l'ai refais, je le remet.
> 
> C'est du iWeb ultra "basique" - ne cherchez pas l'astuce de la mort dedans.
> ...



7 secondes pour charger ton site et ceux avec une connexion de moins 1mhz , c'est pas trop long

@+


----------



## koeklin (17 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est du iWeb ultra "basique" - ne cherchez pas l'astuce de la mort dedans.


Simple, épuré, c'est sympa.
Penses tu utiliser le même style pour les pages du blog "eg"?
Si ça t'intéresse, t'as la possibilité d'ajouter le forum et le blog (eg) à ta barre de navigation grace une petite combine(à découvrir sur le site de Mireille)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Simple, épuré, c'est sympa.
> Penses tu utiliser le même style pour les pages du blog "eg"?
> Si ça t'intéresse, t'as la possibilité d'ajouter le forum et le blog (eg) à ta barre de navigation grace une petite combine(à découvrir sur le site de Mireille)


 
Merci.

Pour BLOG - c'est une fiction, au même titre que Reine de Mars ou Rédemption - ce n'est pas ma vie (heureusement) - donc, comme tout écrit terminé, je le pose sur l'étagère du fond - et, donc, pas de BLOG dans la barre de menu.
(Pour le style... BLOG est un survivant de la toute première mouture du site et je trouve que les photos "rendent" mieux dans un fond plus sombre - donc, non, je ne pense pas l'uniformiser avec le reste)

Pour le forum dans la barre de navigation, par contre, ça m'intéresse - dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je vais voir l'astuce en question.


----------



## Arkham (18 Juin 2008)

bonjour,
nouvellement inscrit sur le forum, bien que pratiquant depuis le longtemps le site, je me permets de vous forwarder 2 sites que j'ai fait exclusivement avec iWeb:

> le premier, réalisé en novembre 2007 - 2ième mouture (version 1 faite en 2006)
il intègre un peu de tout : textes, images, diaporamas, blog, podcasts, pdf, images 360°, vidéos, géopositionnements.
son url: http://www.noel-grenoble.com

> le deuxième, plus "frais" du moment, sur lequel je travaille actuellement. 
Avec intégration du domaine cette fois, et des choses en plus que je n'avais pas eu l'opportunité d'exploiter sur iWeb comme les dégradés d'opacités, ....
Le site est en ligne depuis hier et en cours d'alimentation. il n'y a qu'1/3 des contenus pour l'instant.
son url: http://www.ete-grenoble.com

De façon plus générale, j'utilise iWeb depuis 2006 et personnellement je trouve le produit intéressant, notamment dans mon cas pour créer des "sites évenementiels"
Comme tout soft, il a bien sûr ses limites, mais pour gérer et surtout modifier rapidement des contenus en s'affranchissant du code... c'est assez énorme : gain de temps, donc plus de temps pour produire du contenu.....
le site "marché de Noël", je l'ai réalisé en 3 semaines à peu près.... pas plus en tout cas.

Je fais ce post car malheureusement je n'ai pas de gens autour de moi qui utilise ce produit.
et au vu des replies que j'ai pu lire, ça m'intéresse particulièrement d'avoir des avis de gens qui utilisent et s'intéressent au produit.

dans l'attente de vos commentaires,


----------



## Madeline (18 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je crois que je l'avais déjà mis.
> Mais, comme je l'ai refais, je le remet.
> 
> C'est du iWeb ultra "basique" - ne cherchez pas l'astuce de la mort dedans.
> ...



Pas long à charger pour moi non plus.
Sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Bon, je dois être d'un naturel trop impatient, alors...

Merci à tous.


----------



## jerusalem (22 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Voici le mien encore en construction. Donnez moi vos avis les plus et les moins svp :love:

Accueil

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2008)

jerusalem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici le mien encore en construction. Donnez moi vos avis les plus et les moins svp :love:
> 
> ...


Ton site est très sympa. C'est du bon boulot. 

Juste, dans "Accès" il n'est pas nécessaire de mettre "Envoyez-moi un message". C'est déjà dans  "Contact".

En revanche, ce serait bien de mettre l'adresse exacte et des indications de direction, genre sortie autoroute Ax n°x, en plus de la carte google.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Juin 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à accèder au site de jerusalem. Je tombe sur une page d'erreur de .mac.


----------



## jerusalem (23 Juin 2008)

Ici  :http://web.mac.com/quiebro


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Juin 2008)

Effectivemment, c'est mieux comme ça ! Bravo. Juste un petit problème, dans la page photos : le cadre dans lequel les photos sont insérées dépasse de la page.

Ici : Galerie Photos


----------



## jerusalem (23 Juin 2008)

C'est fait exprès 

Mais si ça fait vilain je peux le restifier :rateau:


----------



## koeklin (23 Juin 2008)

Oui c'est le thème qui veut ça.


----------



## PJG (23 Juin 2008)

jerusalem a dit:


> C'est fait exprès
> 
> Mais si ça fait vilain je peux le restifier :rateau:


Oui, centré c'est mieux, enfin, pour moi.


----------



## PJG (23 Juin 2008)

jerusalem a dit:


> Ici  :http://web.mac.com/quiebro



"Pension Box / Paddock" : 220 &#8364;" Par jour, par semaine, par mois, par an???
PJG 
*Cliquez moi*


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Juin 2008)

PJG a dit:


> Oui, centré c'est mieux, enfin, pour moi.



je suis bien d'accord !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Juin 2008)

Le retours 2 : Tout est en ébauche .... http://www.lyhn.info/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2008)

Petites retouches sur mon site.

- ajout d'un arrière-plan du navigateur
- modification des cadres "Albums" sur les playlist.


----------



## zepatente (25 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Petites retouches sur mon site.
> 
> - ajout d'un arrière-plan du navigateur
> - modification des cadres "Albums" sur les playlist.



c'est pour les playlists que l'on trouve que la philosophie Mac du glisser déposer est idéal  

@+


----------



## Arkham (25 Juin 2008)

Jerusalem,
bonsoir,

c'est quoi la typo que tu as utilisé pour le titrage de la première page ???
très calligraphique .. j'aime beaucoup.
si tu l'as trouvée sur le Net, je veux bien l'adresse 
par avance merci



sinon, suite à mon post page.52, tous les commentaires (ou questions) sont les bienvenus quant à mes 2 sites.
http://www.noel-grenoble.com
et http://www.ete-grenoble.com (en cours de construction)

bonne soirée


----------



## zepatente (25 Juin 2008)

Arkham a dit:


> Jerusalem,
> bonsoir,
> 
> c'est quoi la typo que tu as utilisé pour le titrage de la première page ???
> ...



ton site été une chose à dire bravo !!!!!!


----------



## lebat (26 Juin 2008)

voici la première version d'un site à commenter si vous le souhaitez.
Encore un peu sombre mais une évolution graphique devrait le rendre plus vivant.
Quelques problèmes d'affichage d'ombre, de liens dès qu'un texte-lien est sur plusieurs lignes et de calage de l'image de départ sur un film.
merci de vos retours
*pierre rouge*


----------



## koeklin (26 Juin 2008)

c'est vachement bien fait.


----------



## zepatente (26 Juin 2008)

J'aime les couleurs de ton site et sinon l'information est là
par contre , entrer , bienvenue et accueil ...... je me suis perdu à la fin surtout ne sachant plus ou cliquer sur la page bienvenue


sinon j'aime beaucoup ton site 
@+


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2008)

lebat a dit:


> voici la première version d'un site à commenter si vous le souhaitez.
> Encore un peu sombre mais une évolution graphique devrait le rendre plus vivant.
> Quelques problèmes d'affichage d'ombre, de liens dès qu'un texte-lien est sur plusieurs lignes et de calage de l'image de départ sur un film.
> merci de vos retours
> *pierre rouge*


Au lieu de texte-lien essaye de mettre le lien sur la zone de texte
(J'irai voir le site plus tard)


----------



## zepatente (26 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Au lieu de texte-lien essaye de mettre le lien sur la zone de texte
> (J'irai voir le site plus tard)


 

ou autre solution , sélectionne une forme ronde que tu rends ovale comme ta pierre rouge , et ensuite tu peux  mettre un lien grace à l'inspecteur de liens 

@+


----------



## koeklin (26 Juin 2008)

lebat, avec quel logiciel a étét fait l'animation flash de la page d'accueil?


----------



## Madeline (26 Juin 2008)

Très beau 
Très esthétique
Très bien le logo 
Très bien les couleurs et les dégradés.
Rouge blanc noir toujours classe!
J'aime beaucoup :love:
Seule une toute petite remarque mais qui ne change rien au 9 sur 10 
Peut-être que si tu fabriquais un antracite (presque noir), cela adoucirait un tout p'tit peu le contraste... 
ET
franchement c'est très facile à comprendre comment entrer ou naviguer.
Entrer dans la pierre !!!

Donc
P*as d'accord avec ni Zepatente, ni Loustic* question changer tes liens.
Justement c'est là que se trouve l'originalité... la créativité.
Faut pas toujours tout mâcher pour les autres.

Bref en résumé
C'est un des plus beaux sites (selon mes goûts de graphiste et d'artiste) que j'ai vu sur ce forum depuis que je le fréquente régulièrement, soit février 2008

Et tout comme Koeklin, avec quel logiciel l'animation de la pierre ?
Encore BRAVO


----------



## koeklin (26 Juin 2008)

la pierre qui bat comme un coeur c'est un gif, à moins que tu parles de la pierre qui apparaît dans un effet fondu (voir mon lien précedent, qui est inclus dans un flash)


----------



## zepatente (26 Juin 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Très beau
> Donc
> P*as d'accord avec ni Zepatente, ni Loustic* question changer tes liens.
> Justement c'est là que se trouve l'originalité... la créativité.
> Faut pas toujours tout mâcher pour les autres.


 

J'ai pas dit de changer mais de mettre des liens car quand j'était sur la page bienvenue , j'avais pas d'indication avec mon navigateur ou cliquer , j'ai du cliquer un peu sur tous les objets.

sinon , je suis de ton avis sur l'ergonomie générale.

@+


----------



## iphone94 (27 Juin 2008)

Voilà je me lance, et j'attend vos avis et critiques concernant le site que je viens de réaliser en 7 jours sous iweb. C'est mon retour de Chine et mes 1300 photos et 4 H de vidéo HD qui m'ont un peu pousser à le faire.
j'ai également fait l'achat de banner zest, et j'ai lu pas mal de contributions.
Ainsi que la lecture de à vos Mac 3 ème trimestre consacré  à ilife 08.
Et deux bouquins que je n'ai pas encore lu.
voici donc l'adresse du site : web.mac.com/xpresse.
j'y parle donc de la Chine, mais aussi de pleins d'autres choses.
aller voir de par vous même.
j'ai encore plein de choses à apprendre, et compte sur vos conseilles avertis.

iphone94


----------



## Madeline (27 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> la pierre qui bat comme un coeur c'est un gif, à moins que tu parles de la pierre qui apparaît dans un effet fondu (voir mon lien précedent, qui est inclus dans un flash)



Merci Koeklin, pour cette info... effectivement je parlais de la pierre qui bat comme un coeur... 
Je n'étais pas allée sur ton lien  :rose:


----------



## lebat (27 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> lebat, avec quel logiciel a étét fait l'animation flash de la page d'accueil?



avec Keynote en faisant apparaître le texte petit à petit et en exportant en flash. Ça été vraiment simple.


----------



## lebat (27 Juin 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Très beau
> Très esthétique
> Très bien le logo
> Très bien les couleurs et les dégradés.
> ...



Merci Madeline pour ce retour.
Bonne idée pour l'antracite car le dégradé du noir au blanc donne le côté alu que je cherchais mais le contraste du texte est parfois difficile à gérer. Un dégradé plus doux devrait apaiser tout ça.

Le gif de la pierre qui bat a été fait sur illustrator (8 images de plus en plus grandes) puis export sur image ready qui créé l'animation plutôt simplement. Puis je rajoute un son de coeur qui bat que je synchronise avec l'animation.
*ici* un lien qui explique bien comment faire un Gif animé.


----------



## koeklin (27 Juin 2008)

lebat a dit:


> avec Keynote en faisant apparaître le texte petit à petit et en exportant en flash. Ça été vraiment simple.


merci, c'est que je pensais, mais souvent les animations flash faites  par Keynote sont précédées d'une image de rectangle blanc en attendant leur chargement, ce qui m'a fait douter.


----------



## lebat (27 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> merci, c'est que je pensais, mais souvent les animations flash faites  par Keynote sont précédées d'une image de rectangle blanc en attendant leur chargement, ce qui m'a fait douter.



il y a effectivement un fond blanc, Keynote ne fait pas dans la transparence. J'ai donc recopié mon fond sur Keynote (dégradé noir-blanc) et je le superpose dans Iweb.
Les Gifs ont eux aussi un rectangle blanc dans Iweb qui disparaît en ligne (si ils ont bien été conçus en transparence).


----------



## Madeline (28 Juin 2008)

lebat a dit:


> Merci Madeline pour ce retour.
> Bonne idée pour l'antracite car le dégradé du noir au blanc donne le côté alu que je cherchais mais le contraste du texte est parfois difficile à gérer. Un dégradé plus doux devrait apaiser tout ça.



Je pensais plutôt ... ou éventuellement... à la couleur de fond de page... 
Personnellement j'adore jouer avec les gris.
Quelques exemples *là*
La suite par mp


----------



## macfly16 (29 Juin 2008)

Voici mon site :  http://www.lagirafeaulongcou.be
Je suis occupé de le refaire (  les pages contenant une girafe en entête son les nouvelles ), quelques liens dans le site amènent encore à des anciennes pages...
Mais cela me prend un temps de dingue !! ( enregistrer, publier dans un dossier, transférer sur Fetch...à chaque fois l'entièreté du site  :- (    )

Ce n'est pas le propos du site mais quelqu'un connaît une manière de pouvoir seulement" mettre à jour "le site sans devoir publier et enregistrer tout le site avant de l'éditer ?  ( avec mobileme p.ex ? )
On en parle peut - être dans une autre partie des forums mais je ne trouve pas.....

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2008)

macfly16 a dit:


> Voici mon site :  http://www.lagirafeaulongcou.be
> Je suis occupé de le refaire (  les pages contenant une girafe en entête son les nouvelles ), quelques liens dans le site amènent encore à des anciennes pages...
> Mais cela me prend un temps de dingue !! ( enregistrer, publier dans un dossier, transférer sur Fetch...à chaque fois l'entièreté du site  :- (    )
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Très sympa la nouvelle formule. 
Il faut juste virer le trait noir en haut de la page.

Moi, pour la publication, j'utilise FireFTP. Et lorsque je modifie mon site, je ne transfère que les éléments concernant les pages modifiées.


----------



## zepatente (29 Juin 2008)

macfly16 a dit:


> Voici mon site :  http://www.lagirafeaulongcou.be
> Je suis occupé de le refaire (  les pages contenant une girafe en entête son les nouvelles ), quelques liens dans le site amènent encore à des anciennes pages...
> Mais cela me prend un temps de dingue !! ( enregistrer, publier dans un dossier, transférer sur Fetch...à chaque fois l'entièreté du site  :- (    )
> 
> ...



Bravo Bravo Bravo !!!!!!!!! je suis fan fan fan  de ton site !!!!!!!!!!! 

ps: l'idéal serait de mettre tous les pages avec le même design ex age allaitement


----------



## macfly16 (29 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Très sympa la nouvelle formule.
> Il faut juste virer le trait noir en haut de la page.
> ...



Pour le trait noir, je ne sais pas comment faire, c'est pas très beau :-(
Tu peux m'aider ?
En fait je définis les hauteurs les les largeurs des pages, je vire les zones de textes ( déjà présentes même avec une page blanche de départ ); le trait reste là...
 Pour FIREFTP, tu utilises iweb également ? FIREFTP trie lui -même les nouveaux fichiers à faire apparaître ?  J'ai environ 150 " dossiers " à envoyer, cela prend 50 minutes... et je ne peux pas moi - même voir les nouveaux dossiers crées ( trois e ? )
Merci !


----------



## macfly16 (29 Juin 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Bravo Bravo Bravo !!!!!!!!! je suis fan fan fan  de ton site !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ps: l'idéal serait de mettre tous les pages avec le même design ex age allaitement



Oui, je sais
Je travaille pour que toutes mes pages soient cohérentes et de temps en temps, je pense à dormir un peu 
J'essaie d'insérer Paypal, cela prend du temps....
A+
Merci !


----------



## zepatente (29 Juin 2008)

macfly16 a dit:


> Oui, je sais
> Je travaille pour que toutes mes pages soient cohérentes et de temps en temps, je pense à dormir un peu
> J'essaie d'insérer Paypal, cela prend du temps....
> A+
> Merci !


 

paypal , tu peux récupérer le code html et le mettre dans un fragment , le plus long est de choisir le bon type de compte


----------



## jsduijndam (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour je viens tout juste de m'insérer dans la communauté MAC 

Avec pour cadeau de bienvenue ce site : www.laboitealumiere.com

J'attends vos avis !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

macfly16 a dit:


> Pour le trait noir, je ne sais pas comment faire, c'est pas très beau :-(
> Tu peux m'aider ?
> En fait je définis les hauteurs les les largeurs des pages, je vire les zones de textes ( déjà présentes même avec une page blanche de départ ); le trait reste là...
> Pour FIREFTP, tu utilises iweb également ? FIREFTP trie lui -même les nouveaux fichiers à faire apparaître ?  J'ai environ 150 " dossiers " à envoyer, cela prend 50 minutes... et je ne peux pas moi - même voir les nouveaux dossiers crées ( trois e ? )
> Merci !


Pour le trait noir, c'est simple : tu le sélectionnes et tu le supprimes (touche SUPPR).

Pour FireFTP, oui j'utilise aussi iWeb. Et c'est très simple. L'interface est composée en 2 parties :
- à gauche l'arborescence de ton disque dur
- à drote, l'arborescence de ton espace FTP, qui appraît une fois que tu es connecté.

Il te suffit de transférer manuellement à l'aide de la flèche droite centrale les fichiers et dossiers concernés de ton disque dur à ton espace FTP en prenant garde d'être au même niveau des 2 côtés. Avec l'habitude tu sais lesquels il faut envoyer. Mais toujours (sauf pour les blogs qui 'ont qu'un dossier) tu as un fichier nomdelapage.html et un dossier nomdelapage_files, qui se trouvent dans le dossier "Site" de la publication dans un dossier.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Juin 2008)

jsduijndam a dit:


> Bonjour je viens tout juste de m'insérer dans la communauté MAC
> 
> Avec pour cadeau de bienvenue ce site : www.laboitealumiere.com
> 
> J'attends vos avis !


Le site ne marche pas... C'est sûrement un problème du nom de la première page du site. Je crois qu'il faut qu'elle s'appelle index, même si chez moi c'est pas comme ça et ça marche quand même.


----------



## monvilain (30 Juin 2008)

Arkham a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> son url: http://www.ete-grenoble.com


Trés agréable.

Le menu à 2 lignes est par contre pesant..


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai. Pourquoi pas mettre un principe de navigation plus simple sur une seule ligne et pas en  dessous de l'image. L'inconvénient c'est que ce n'est pas fait automatiquement, mais c'est plus propre et plus lisible. Il suffit d'insérer un cadre texte et de faire des liens sur le nom des pages.
Sinon c'est un beau site.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Le site ne marche pas... C'est sûrement un problème du nom de la première page du site. Je crois qu'il faut qu'elle s'appelle index, même si chez moi c'est pas comme ça et ça marche quand même.


Chez moi, il marche très bien et c'est superbe.


----------



## macfly16 (30 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour le trait noir, c'est simple : tu le sélectionnes et tu le supprimes (touche SUPPR).
> 
> Pour FireFTP, oui j'utilise aussi iWeb. Et c'est très simple. L'interface est composée en 2 parties :
> - à gauche l'arborescence de ton disque dur
> ...



Je vais essayer tout cela.
Merci Iduck !!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Juillet 2008)

Oui, désolé, maintenant il a l'air de marcher parfaitement. Il vraiment réussi, en plus.


----------



## Arkham (2 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est vrai. Pourquoi pas mettre un principe de navigation plus simple sur une seule ligne et pas en  dessous de l'image. L'inconvénient c'est que ce n'est pas fait automatiquement, mais c'est plus propre et plus lisible. Il suffit d'insérer un cadre texte et de faire des liens sur le nom des pages.
> Sinon c'est un beau site.




merci !


la gestion des menus sur 2 lignes, effectivement, ça pêche pour ce qui est de l'ergonomie.
j'ai encore d'autres rubriques qui arrivent en plus :mouais:
c'est mon principal problème...le site fait déjà 130,8 Mo.
et j'en ai pas fini pour ce qui est des contenus.
ma contrainte principale, que ce soit la version "été" (http://www.ete-grenoble.com) ou "hiver" (http://www.noel-grenolbe.com) est que j'ai des contenus ou des ajustements qui arrivent toutes les semaines, voir plusieurs fois par semaine.
à décharge au moins avec iWeb je casse et modifie en un rien de temps.

pour revenir au sujet, dommage qu'il n'y est pas plus de souplesses avec cette gestion haute des menus.
ou alors je casse tout la partie haute, et je fabrique des rubriques avec une "figure" - quelque soit sa forme - avec une coloration ou un insert image dedans - en sus du texte.
le gestionnaire de figure est pas mal pour ça je trouve.

à voir toute idée est vraiment la bienvenue...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Juillet 2008)

Il suffit sinon de regrouper les différentes pages de même sujet dans des rubriques, et de ne créer une barre de navigation qu'avec ces rubriques. Comme ça, pour les mises à jour, tu n'as qu'une pages à modifier au lieu d'une.
C'est un peu ce que j'ai fait sur mon site avec "actualité, chez nous, archives, et vie du journal". Les mises à jour sont comme ça plus rapides.


----------



## harryevrard (3 Juillet 2008)

mon site...

http://www.baby-sittingbruxelles.be

Critiquez... ça ne peut que me faire progresser


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

harryevrard a dit:


> mon site...
> 
> http://www.baby-sittingbruxelles.be
> 
> Critiquez... ça ne peut que me faire progresser


Site sympa mais sur la page d'accueil, "Home" et "Contact" ne se voient pas assez.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juillet 2008)

Ouais. Il faudrait peut-être changer la coulur de la "tâche"  qui contient les deux mots.
Le site est vraiment réussi et pas trop long à charger.


----------



## Arkham (4 Juillet 2008)

harryevrard a dit:


> mon site...
> 
> http://www.baby-sittingbruxelles.be
> 
> Critiquez... ça ne peut que me faire progresser




belle réalisation !
une ambiance générale "pub iPod" qui me plait beaucoup 
juste quelques retours de menus pas forcément très clair .. genre quant tu es dans "photos" pour revenir d'un ou 2 niveaux .. mais très très sympa
sobre - sophistiqué - efficace ...

simple question, comment t'as inséré une couleur sonore sur la homepage???
via iWeb ??


----------



## harryevrard (4 Juillet 2008)

Qu'appelles tu par "couleur sonore"? Le fond musical? Tout simple j'ai glissé la musique sur la page souhaitée dans iweb ensuite inspecteur -> quictime -> lecture automatique et désactivé les commandes de transport de film


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Juillet 2008)

Astucieux!


----------



## PJG (6 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Astucieux!


Il suffit de glisser la musique sur ta page de réduire la fenêtre de QuickTime et surtout de cliquer sur "En dessous" et elle disparaît sous ta page.
Voilà ce que ça donne ici.
Attention elle n'est pas à gagner.
PJG 
*Cliquez moi*


----------



## Arkham (8 Juillet 2008)

PJG a dit:


> Il suffit de glisser la musique sur ta page de réduire la fenêtre de QuickTime et surtout de cliquer sur "En dessous" et elle disparaît sous ta page.
> Voilà ce que ça donne ici.
> Attention elle n'est pas à gagner.
> PJG
> *Cliquez moi*




glisser / réduire / etc...
je vais faire un test tiens... pour ma home marché de l'été.
faut que je trouve un site web des sons genre été .. grillons et autres...

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## SylvieT (9 Juillet 2008)

harryevrard a dit:


> mon site...
> 
> http://www.baby-sittingbruxelles.be
> 
> Critiquez... ça ne peut que me faire progresser




Ou lala, ben moi qui n'en suis qu'aux bases, je ne me permettrais pas de critiquer un si joli site!
Bravo !!!


----------



## SylvieT (9 Juillet 2008)

Voici les miens... très basiques réalisés sur base des designs offerts par iWeb.

Merci déjà pour vos commentaires.... 

Un blog pour la famille et les potes

iMage & Co pour partager ma passion pour Photoshop et la photographie


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est largement inspiré des pages modèles d'IWeb, mais c'est toujours agréable à regarder.

Une chose que je ne comprends pas : pourquoi utiliser .mac ? C'est onéreux, lent.... Il existe pourtant la publication FTP qui fonctionne parfaitement avec IWeb.


----------



## SylvieT (9 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est largement inspiré des pages modèles d'IWeb, mais c'est toujours agréable à regarder.
> 
> Une chose que je ne comprends pas : pourquoi utiliser .mac ? C'est onéreux, lent.... Il existe pourtant la publication FTP qui fonctionne parfaitement avec IWeb.




aahhh vois-tu, cela fait encore partie des aspects que je dois encore explorer. :rose: Sans vouloir abuser, aurais-tu un lien sous la main qui pourrait me donner ces informations ? D'autant plus que ma période d'essai expire dans 11 jours, donc, je ne paie encore rien...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Juillet 2008)

Il suffit de créer une page vide et de laisser libre court à son imagination... Va donc voir sur mon site (lien en dessous), je suis parti à la base d'une page modèle "moderne", je crois...
C'est assez simple.
Il est d'autre part urgent d'acquérir la suite ILife, c'est tellement pratique, beau, simple, et tous les logiciels se coordonnent, ce qui est génial...


----------



## SylvieT (9 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Il suffit de créer une page vide et de laisser libre court à son imagination... Va donc voir sur mon site (lien en dessous), je suis parti à la base d'une page modèle "moderne", je crois...
> C'est assez simple.
> Il est d'autre part urgent d'acquérir la suite ILife, c'est tellement pratique, beau, simple, et tous les logiciels se coordonnent, ce qui est génial...




ahh.. merci c'est très intéressant aussi ce que tu me dis. J'en prend note. Mais en fait, je parlais de la connection ftp... c'est encore flou pour moi :rose:


----------



## zepatente (10 Juillet 2008)

SylvieT a dit:


> Voici les miens... très basiques réalisés sur base des designs offerts par iWeb.
> 
> Merci déjà pour vos commentaires....
> 
> ...



Les thèmes sont des aides qui nous permettent tous de commencer quelque part et ensuite on évolue , on change , on essaie . et l'important c'est la lette  pas l'enveloppe .

Alors bravo pour tes créations

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Juillet 2008)

Pour la publication FTP, tu  publies dans un dossier (>Fichier, >Publier dans un dossier), tu télécharge Cyberduck, tu rentre toutes les infos que ton hébergeur t'a donné dans les champs spécifiques que tu trouves quand tu ouvre ou quand tu cliques sur nouvelle connexion, puis tu clique sur transférer ou sur synchroniser quand ton site est déjà en ligne et que tu veut faire une mise à jour. 

C'est assez simple en fait et ça coûte moins cher!!!!!!


----------



## zepatente (10 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pour la publication FTP, tu  publies dans un dossier (>Fichier, >Publier dans un dossier), tu télécharge Cyberduck, tu rentre toutes les infos que ton hébergeur t'a donné dans les champs spécifiques que tu trouves quand tu ouvre ou quand tu cliques sur nouvelle connexion, puis tu clique sur transférer ou sur synchroniser quand ton site est déjà en ligne et que tu veut faire une mise à jour.
> 
> C'est assez simple en fait et ça coûte moins cher!!!!!!



moins par rapport à quoi ?


----------



## SylvieT (10 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup Pierre pour ces explications.

Zepatante, en fait, il veut dire "moins cher" que MAC


----------



## SylvieT (10 Juillet 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Les thèmes sont des aides qui nous permettent tous de commencer quelque part et ensuite on évolue , on change , on essaie . et l'important c'est la lette pas l'enveloppe .
> 
> Alors bravo pour tes créations
> 
> @+


 

Merci beaucoup, c'est très gentil


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Juillet 2008)

Que .mac c'est carrément de l'arnaque avec tout le respect que j'ai pour la pomme.


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Que .mac c'est carrément de l'arnaque avec tout le respect que j'ai pour la pomme.



Pour la publication iWeb, je suis assez d'accord, mais pour la synchro des mail, signets, contacts et agenda, la c'est génial. 

Perso, pour le boulot, j'aurais du mal a m'en passer maintenant. Mais bon, on est plusieurs a en profiter, c'est ça qui est bien


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Que .mac c'est carrément de l'arnaque avec tout le respect que j'ai pour la pomme.



*PAS D'ACCORD*
(oui je sais je crie)
c'est une multitude de services que cela me rend, en perso notamment, comme en professionnel

Tiens, la galerie, je shoote mes enfants et hop je publie, tout le monde en profite
j'échange de la musqieu avec ma fille sur nos idisk respectifs
elle publie son blog tous les jours
je t'en passe des vertes et des pas mûres

et j'attends encore plus de mobileme.com. Demain, je vois ça


----------



## zepatente (10 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Que .mac c'est carrément de l'arnaque avec tout le respect que j'ai pour la pomme.



moi je suis très très binaire .

mobileme 79 euros / an
1&1  23,99 euros / mois
ovh 16,66 euros / mois

.mac à l'époque  99 euros / an
ovh 2 euros ( par contre juste 2 g de traffic)
1&1 13 euros /mois


il manque à Mobileme l'hébergement sql mais chez les autres il y a peu ou pas d'outil Mac à part l'hébergement. les services offert par mac sont très très fiable et avant d'utiliser .mac , je suis passé de fournisseur en fournisseur
la bonne affaire pour moi est d'avoir un hébergement avec son FAI .

bref que .mac ne convienne pas est une chose mais d'en parler dans tous les messages et à toutes les personnes çà devient une fixation.
si .mac ne convient pas à votre situation oki mais une arnaque il faut arrêter ... il y a 5ans oki mais aujourd'hui vu l'offre mobileme ...plus sur


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai que .mac propose une multitude de service assez pratiques, mais je trouve ça extrèmement lent et surtout peu fiable : allez donc cliquer sur plusieurs sites hébergés par apple dans les pages précédentes, vous verrez que rare sont ceux qui n'aboutissent pas à une page d'erreur.
Je trouve ce service trop cher pour ce qu'il représente alors que l'on peut trouver facilement des équivalents moins chers sur internet.


----------



## Rob'pom (11 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est vrai que .mac propose une multitude de service assez pratiques, mais je trouve ça extrèmement lent et surtout peu fiable : allez donc cliquer sur plusieurs sites hébergés par apple dans les pages précédentes, vous verrez que rare sont ceux qui n'aboutissent pas à une page d'erreur.
> Je trouve ce service trop cher pour ce qu'il représente alors que l'on peut trouver facilement des équivalents moins chers sur internet.


Mes trois sites web fonctionnent comme une horloge sauf pour le moment avec la migration vers MobileMe


----------



## zepatente (11 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est vrai que .mac propose une multitude de service assez pratiques, mais je trouve ça extrèmement lent et surtout peu fiable : allez donc cliquer sur plusieurs sites hébergés par apple dans les pages précédentes, vous verrez que rare sont ceux qui n'aboutissent pas à une page d'erreur.
> Je trouve ce service trop cher pour ce qu'il représente alors que l'on peut trouver facilement des équivalents moins chers sur internet.



Comme je le dis souvent , .mac est plus lent sur idisk en upload mais sur l'hébergement , il y a pas grande différence .
La grosse différence , c'est que nous , utilisateur d'iweb , on met des images et autre gadget à tout va sans calculer le poids des pages . il n'est pas rare de voir des pages de 15 Mo alors que les pages plus usuelles des personnes qui programme pèsent 1 à 2Mo et c'est çà que ce trouve le délai.
Mais entre 3 ou 6 sec pour loader on est loin des 30 du bas débits et encore on resta sage sans broncher.

quand au phénomène que tu décrit de la page d'erreur , merci de me donner des liens car çà m'intéresse , j'en ai jamais encore vu . merci d'avanace 

@+


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Une question en passant (peut-être et sûrement un peu bête):

"Pensez-vous qu'Apple propose un jour via son logiciel iweb des modèles pour réaliser des sites optimisés pour les iphones/ipodtouch?"

Merci


----------



## zepatente (11 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question en passant (peut-être et sûrement un peu bête):
> 
> ...



Dans la version 3 d'iweb à coup sur mais , on peut déjà en fait avec iweb 

@+


----------



## pernel (11 Juillet 2008)

Coucou,

J'ai enfin fini mon site avec iWeb.

Maintenant je vais devoir l'heberger, et je vois que les avis sont partagés entre "free" et ".Mac"....

Je vais fouiner un peu sur le site d'apple pour me familiariser avec ".Mac" pour voir ce qu'il propose pour 99&#8364; par an.

Ce qui m'interresse étant :
* de déposer mon nom de domaine ".com" et ".fr" (je suis indépendant, le site étant la vitrine de mon activité)
* d'héberger mon site
* d'avoir une adresse du type monnom@monsite.com 

Mireille, je crois que tu m'avais il y a qq mois expliqué mais depuis j'ai pris 1 an et mon cerveau est un peu ramoli 

Pardon si le sujet a été évoqué de multiple fois...

Ah oui j'oubliais, c'est quoi Mobileme? :rose:


----------



## pernel (11 Juillet 2008)

Je viens d'aller sur le site 1and1, il y a actuellement une offre vraiment interressante avec 1 an offert sur le pack perso confort (j'ai besoin de deposer le .fr et le .com) 

J'attend d'aller voir l'offre .Mac pour me décider et mettre mon site en ligne ce week end!


----------



## zepatente (11 Juillet 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> J'ai enfin fini mon site avec iWeb.
> 
> ...




mobile est ce qui remplace .mac


----------



## pernel (11 Juillet 2008)

Je reviens du site d'apple, rubrique MobileMe...
Je suis impressionné... toutes les possibilités offertes par MobileMe

Je vois déjà l'utilisation que je vais pouvoir en faire en tant que nomade dans le cadre de mon activité professionnelle..

Seul Hic, j'ai pas encore l'iPhone pour certaines 

Reste juste à :

* voir la capacité de stockage offerte par MobileMe/iDisk
* voir comment juste acheter les 2 nom de domaines de mon site (.fr et.com)
* voir comment il est possible d'avoir un mail du type monnom@monsite.com (et .fr)

La possibilité de mettre à jour en instantanné son calendrier et carnet de contact, la fonction push mail sur l'iPhone, le fait de pouvoir garder Outlook sur mon pc Portable...
Impressionnant ces applications et cette compatibilité avec les softs Windows...


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

À tout hasard, si cela peut en intéressé certain, jusqu'à  la fin du mois, chez amen.fr, l'enregistrement d'un nom de domaine en .FR est a 2&#8364; hors taxe (2,39&#8364; TTC).

Moi, je n'ai pas hésité


----------



## pernel (11 Juillet 2008)

Interressante comme offre chez Amen

Par contre comment faire pour avoir des adresses mails avec le nom de domaine?
Obligé de passer par celui qui vend le nom de domaine?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Quand on enregistre un nom de domaine, que ce soit chez Amen ou 1and1, il est possible de configurer des adresses supplémentaires liées a ton nom de domaine sans problèmes.

Pour ma part, je me crée plein d'adresse sur ce principe. Notamment lorsque je visite un site web et que je dois m'inscrire, cela me permet d'avoir une adresse du type "nomdusite@nomdudomaine.fr".

Ça prend 2 minutes.


----------



## pernel (11 Juillet 2008)

Dans l'offre des 2&#8364; il est possible de créer combien d'adresse mail avec le nom de domaine?

J'ai l'idée de créer monsite . fr et . com donc 4 &#8364;
Et pour chacun de créer 2 mails au moins : avec monnom@monsite et contact@monsite

edit : je viens de voir "alias illimité" donc autant qu'on veut
* Est t'on obligé de créer tous les alias au début?
* Qu'est-ce qu'un "sous domaine" et est t'on obligé de tous les créer à la souscription?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Les alias sont en effet illimité. Donc aucun souci. 

Pour les .COM; ce n'est pas a 2&#8364; chez Amen, mais 12 actuellement 

Tous les alias peuvent être changés au fur et à mesure des besoins. Donc aucun problème pour en rajouter ou en supprimer durant toute l'utilisation du pack.

Les sous domaine sont ce qui remplace le WWW pas besoin de le créer a l'inscription, cela s'organise petit à petit sans soucis.


----------



## pernel (11 Juillet 2008)

Ben je me verrais bien avec mes noms de domaine sur Amen mutualisé avec MobileMe 

Au pire 12 + 2 = 14 pour les nom de domaines avec les 2 extensions, ça me va bien!

regarde sur cette page http://www.amen.fr/static/nom_de_domaine.html
On dirait que l'offre est pour les 2 extensions (petit encart en haut à droite où il propose de prendre les 2 extensions), non?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Justement, vu le prix du FR, pourquoi ne prendre que le .com, c'est ça qu'ils veulent dire


----------



## pernel (11 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de faire un petit test, en effet c'est 14 pour les 2 plutôt cool.
Au même prix chez 1&1 tu n'as que le nom de domaine des 2....

Je file du bureau, il est tard, une fois rentré chez moi je créé mes 2 nom de domaines! 

Il me restera plus qu'a m'abonner à MobileMe dès qu'il sera dispo, en attendant je vais héberger chez Amen ce soir dans la foulée si c'est possible.

Merci bcp Gwen!


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que si tu crées tes noms de domaine ce soir, il faudra au moins tendre jusqu'à demain pour pouvoir hébergé quoi que ce soit dessus. moi, je viens d'enregistrer www.organic-comix.fr vers 17h et il n'est pour le moment toujours pas activé


----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2008)

pernel a dit:


> J'ai l'idée de créer monsite . fr et . com donc 4 
> Et pour chacun de créer 2 mails au moins : avec monnom@monsite et contact@monsite



je crois même que tu as une obligation d'avoir admin@...



pernel a dit:


> * Qu'est-ce qu'un "sous domaine" et est t'on obligé de tous les créer à la souscription?



une fois que tu as acheté ton site, tu vas le faire pointer sur un serveur (si j'ai bien compris ton hébergeur). Tu pourrais très bien décider de faire pointer le www. sur cet endroit, et utiliser un autre serveur pour tes mails (donc une autre IP et d'autre DNS)
Le sous domaine serait mail.tonsite.com. Sur le serveur de mails, tu indiquerais le routage principal, le reverse DNS, et hop.

Il y a quelques semaines, j'avais mis en ligne un exemple de "sous domaine" hébergé sur un serveur à la maison, sachant que le principal est à Lisieux, les mails à Caen, et les services ftp et afp chez moi . Le tout avec un seul et même site.

Maintenant, si j'ai bien compris ce que tu comptes faire, les sous domaine ne te concernent pas 

Ensuite doit-on tout faire à l'inscription? Non. Tu peux le faire quand tu veux dans l'interface de ton fournisseur et hébergeur de nom de domaine.

Quant aux temps de réplication, pour la première fois, il faut compter mini 48 heures pour que ce soit vraiment opérationnel partout. Les modifications ultérieures vont plus vite (environ 24 heures)


----------



## PJG (12 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Tiens, la galerie, je shoote mes enfants et hop je publie, tout le monde en profite
> j'échange de la musqieu avec ma fille sur nos idisk respectifs
> elle publie son blog tous les jours
> je t'en passe des vertes et des pas mûres


On peux faire la même chose gratuitement.
Avec Free, j'ai 10 Go d'espace pour chaque adresse et comme j'en ai 5...
Mes albums photos sont sur "Picasa" en public ou en privé.
elle publie sont Blog régulièrement depuis le Canada.
Elle peut m'envoyer des photos, des vidéos, c'est simple elle compresse elle ouvre "Transmit" et elle  glisse le tout sur une adresse Free. 
Il y a aussi "Dailymotion ou "YouTube".
J'ai mon site sur une page perso.
Et tout ça pour pas un .
99 juste pour partager de la musique, c'est cher payé. 
Pour la musique on se débrouille. 
Quand on est professionnel c'est différent, il y a les frais généraux.


----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2008)

ah mais je suis d'accord que l'on peut trouver des alternatives gratuites à tout (on le dit d'ailleurs depuis des lustres)
Maintenant, clairement, je suis pas à 99 euros près...
Et le service me convient


----------



## SylvieT (12 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ah mais je suis d'accord que l'on peut trouver des alternatives gratuites à tout (on le dit d'ailleurs depuis des lustres)
> Maintenant, clairement, je suis pas à 99 euros près...
> Et le service me convient



oui je partage le même avis


----------



## Full62fr (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour/Bonsoir

Je crée actuellement un site pour une association sportive :
http://scbonningues.free.fr

J'ai actuellement quelques problèmes d'affichage avec une bannière créé sur BannerZest Pro , elle s'affiche bien depuis mon mac mais après la mise en place sur le Ftp, elle ne s'affiche plus

Le topic concernant ce problème : ICI

Merci d'apporter votre aide si possible.

Cordialement,
Hatzig Julien.


----------



## zepatente (12 Juillet 2008)

Full62fr a dit:


> Bonjour/Bonsoir
> 
> Je crée actuellement un site pour une association sportive :
> http://scbonningues.free.fr
> ...


 
je sais pas is les autres ont le même problème que moi mais je suis sur un réseau d'entreprise et pour charger une page il me faut plus de 15 sec .. wait and see


----------



## pernel (14 Juillet 2008)

Coucou à tous,

Je viens de finir mon site, pour vérifier qu'il marche bien je l'ai enregistré dans un dossier (clé usb).
Puis depuis un pc j'ai navigué sur le site, et là surprise le menu ne s'affiche pas alors que sur mon mac il s'affiche sans pb....
J'allais essayer de le mettre en ligne (j'ai déposé mes nom de domaine grâce à Gwen) mais je veux d'abord m'assurer que ça marche...
Le pb vient d'où?


----------



## pernel (15 Juillet 2008)

Petite précision, j'ai créé le site avec iWeb, en partant d'une feuille vierge, et en utilisant le menu livré de base (celui en haut de l'écran)


----------



## pernel (15 Juillet 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pour la publication FTP, tu  publies dans un dossier (>Fichier, >Publier dans un dossier), tu télécharge Cyberduck, tu rentre toutes les infos que ton hébergeur t'a donné dans les champs spécifiques que tu trouves quand tu ouvre ou quand tu cliques sur nouvelle connexion, puis tu clique sur transférer ou sur synchroniser quand ton site est déjà en ligne et que tu veut faire une mise à jour.
> 
> C'est assez simple en fait et ça coûte moins cher!!!!!!




J'essaye de mettre en ligne mon site (nom de domaine/hébergement chez Amen),
le dossier que je dois transférer/héberger est le dossier où se trouve mon site (dans mon mac) ou le fichier appelé "index.html"?

Car je viens de transférer le dossier entier et ça ne marche pas... :rose:
Dois-je transférer tout mon dossier dans le dossier appelé "Web" de Cyberduck?

nb : l'adresse de mon site : http://www.efficienceconsulting.fr


----------



## zepatente (15 Juillet 2008)

pernel a dit:


> J'essaye de mettre en ligne mon site (nom de domaine/hébergement chez Amen),
> le dossier que je dois transférer/héberger est le dossier où se trouve mon site (dans mon mac) ou le fichier appelé "index.html"?
> 
> Car je viens de transférer le dossier entier et ça ne marche pas... :rose:
> ...


 

il faut le dossier de ton site plus le fichier index.html et les mettre tel quel , tel que présenté dans  le dossier utilisateur > sites

@+


----------



## pernel (15 Juillet 2008)

Quand je me connecte avec Cyberduck il y a déj un dossier appelé "web", dans ce dossier il y a un  ficher appelé "défault_start_page.html"..
Je les efface et je met mon index.html et dessous tout mon dossier?


----------



## Full62fr (16 Juillet 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> je sais pas is les autres ont le même problème que moi mais je suis sur un réseau d'entreprise et pour charger une page il me faut plus de 15 sec .. wait and see



Free est très lent... ces dernier temps.
Personne ne connait pas un hebergeur qui brille par sa vitesse et stabilité?


----------



## Full62fr (16 Juillet 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Quand je me connecte avec Cyberduck il y a déj un dossier appelé "web", dans ce dossier il y a un  ficher appelé "défault_start_page.html"..
> Je les efface et je met mon index.html et dessous tout mon dossier?



Quand tu te connecte sur ton ftp tu met le fichier index.html et ton dossier entier contenant le site que tu as realisé a la racine (c'est a dire au tout debut) de ton FTP. le dossier web.. ne tant fait pas.

La page qui sera pris en compte est index.html


----------



## zepatente (16 Juillet 2008)

Full62fr a dit:


> Free est très lent... ces dernier temps.
> Personne ne connait pas un hebergeur qui brille par sa vitesse et stabilité?



c'est beaucoup plus rapide !!!! une des pages d'accueil les plus sympathique à ce jour ...simple .. sobre


----------



## pernel (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je pense que comme après avoir transféré mon site ça ne marchait pas, j'ai un peu paniqué et supprimé le dossier "web"... 

Je me dis qu'il fallait peut etre qq heures entre le transfert et la validation...
Bref, là mon index est bien transféré de même que tout le dossier contenant mon site, je vais attendre quelques heures pour voir ci cela fonctionne

Je redonne l'adresse du site pour m'assurer qu'il fonctionnera chez tous le monde :rose:
http://www.efficienceconsulting.fr (ou.com)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Je suis sincèrement désolé, mais le site ne marche pas chez moi :rose:

"The page cannot be found

The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable....
...
"

Peut-être est-ce simplement le lien qui deconne?

EDIT: En .com, j'arrive bien sur la page bleu disant que le site est en construction..., mais toujours rien en .fr


----------



## Full62fr (16 Juillet 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> c'est beaucoup plus rapide !!!! une des pages d'accueil les plus sympathique à ce jour ...simple .. sobre



Mon site ? :rose:


----------



## pernel (16 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que la validation du transfert met du temps...

Du moins je l'espère


----------



## Full62fr (16 Juillet 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Je pense que la validation du transfert met du temps...
> 
> Du moins je l'espère



Je ne comprend pas... moi quand je met sur un ftp free mon site, la mise en jour est en instantanée alors pourquoi il faudrait une validation ?

Si cela marche en .com .... tu as peut etre validé que le .com  Wait and See


----------



## zepatente (16 Juillet 2008)

Full62fr a dit:


> Mon site ? :rose:


 OUi oui


----------



## Mythe Errant (16 Juillet 2008)

francoisjardin.eu
Mon site web principalement tourné sur la photo.
Pour l'instant, l'accès aux  galleries est limité à ma famille et mes amis. 

Question, le fait que je mette en fond musical des musiques sous copyright, est-ce illégal? Je penserais que non puisque mon site est destiné actuellement à ma famille et mes amis...


----------



## pernel (17 Juillet 2008)

Et bien voila, mes 2 sites fonctionnent, il suffisait de transférer mon site entier et ma page inex.html dans le dossier appelé "Web" sur le serveur Amen... 

Je vous redonne le lien, vous me dites ce que vous en pensez coté affichage, style..

http://www.efficienceconsulting.fr


----------



## pernel (17 Juillet 2008)

Un petit passage furtif et matinal pour remercier ceux qui m'ont donné des petites astuces sur ce forum


----------



## Full62fr (17 Juillet 2008)

Hé bien, c'est parfait  ^^ Site simple et Claire bravo


----------



## Madeline (17 Juillet 2008)

Tu pourrais peut-être utilisé un gris un tout petit peu plus clair pour le texte, ceci pour augmenter le contraste et facilité la lisibilité.


----------



## agrestic (18 Juillet 2008)

Salut !

J'ai découvert iWeb dans l'après-midi ... complètement dingue ce truc !!!
Du coup je me suis lancé dans un petit site qui référence les meilleurs tutos photoshop pour les débutants.
Si vous avez un peu de temps jetez-y un oeil, les critiques sont constructives !

( :rose: seulement 5 tutos disponibles ... bah oui j'ai commencé tout à l'heure )

Merci pour vos remarques


----------



## Madeline (18 Juillet 2008)

Je te souhaite bien du plaisir  dans ta découverte d'iweb.
Connais-tu déjà le forum des utilisateurs d'iweb ?


----------



## agrestic (18 Juillet 2008)

Nan je connaissais pas ... en même temps je viens d'arriver ! 
Merci pour ce site  on dirait qu'il y a pas mal d'infos j'irai explorer plus en détails demain.
a+ :sleep:


----------



## Madeline (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonne exploration et bonne nuit !
:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2008)

agrestic a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> J'ai découvert iWeb dans l'après-midi ... complètement dingue ce truc !!!
> Du coup je me suis lancé dans un petit site qui référence les meilleurs tutos photoshop pour les débutants.
> ...


Ce serait bien de nous donner l'adresse de ton site.


----------



## Arkham (18 Juillet 2008)

PJG a dit:


> Il suffit de glisser la musique sur ta page de réduire la fenêtre de QuickTime et surtout de cliquer sur "En dessous" et elle disparaît sous ta page.
> Voilà ce que ça donne ici.
> Attention elle n'est pas à gagner.
> PJG
> *Cliquez moi*





génial ... et trop simple en fait ! 
merci du tuyau !

en l'occurrence j'ai intégré une couleur sonore genre : "grillons .. été .. soleil " dans mes pages (juillet + août + septembre) propres à la rubrique "agenda de l'été" toujours à la même adresse : http://www.ete-grenoble.com

le truc que je surveille par contre, c'est de savoir si ça va pas vampiriser la bande passante.. je surveille ça de près.. 

pour ce qui est des sons, je me suis servi sur ce site, somme toute très complet : http://www.universal-soundbank.com/
notamment pour des ambiances sonores...

bonne journée @ toutes & tous... et bon weekend


mes sites iWeb:
http://www.ete-grenoble.com
http://www.noel-grenoble.com


----------



## agrestic (18 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce serait bien de nous donner l'adresse de ton site.



... bonne idée ! 
Bon on va dire que l'oubli est dû à l'heure tardive du post  comme ça j'évite de passer pour un ... 

Edit : Site supprimé, je suis en pleine reflexion pour un nouveau sujet

Bonne journée !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2008)

agrestic a dit:


> ... bonne idée !
> Bon on va dire que l'oubli est dû à l'heure tardive du post  comme ça j'évite de passer pour un ...
> 
> Site : http://dimitri.goyard.free.fr
> ...


Comme ça c'est mieux. 

Bon, c'est sympa mais, si j'étais toi, je ne mettrais pas les pages des tutos dans la barre de navigation. Je ne laisserai donc que "Accueil" et "Sommaire". Sinon, bonjour la taille de la barre de navigation quand il y aura des dizaines, voire des centaines de tutos.


----------



## agrestic (18 Juillet 2008)

Ok je vais faire comme tu as dis.
Merci du conseil 

Edit : Site supprimé, je suis en pleine reflexion pour un nouveau sujet


----------



## zepatente (19 Juillet 2008)

agrestic a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> J'ai découvert iWeb dans l'après-midi ... complètement dingue ce truc !!!
> Du coup je me suis lancé dans un petit site qui référence les meilleurs tutos photoshop pour les débutants.
> ...



Bonne création et on est à ta disposition pour toutes tes questions


----------



## nesteezdesign (22 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout d'abord merci au forum macgeneration sans qui rien se serait évident.
Je viens de finir le création de mon site perso. J'ai découvert iweb il y a quelques mois deja et n'etant pas webmaster cela me convient parfaitement.
J'aimerai avoir vos avis sur mon site en général, des conseils de pro, astuces ou autres techniques, optimisations ou autres...
Etant graphiste, je crée mes propres webdesign que j'integre à iweb, je n'utilise pas les thémes, je pars d'une feuille blanche et j'integre tout au fur et sur mesure
Je connais quelques techniques si ça vous intérresse, hésitez pas.

Mon site perso : http://www.comperso.fr


Je propose d'ailleurs mes prestations en matière de créations graphique et artistique (freelance) N'hesitez pas à m'envoyer un message (au cas ou...).

Merci pour tous vos conseils, en esperant vous lire nombreux.

©2008 NesteezDesign


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2008)

nesteezdesign a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Tout d'abord merci au forum macgeneration sans qui rien se serait évident.
> Je viens de finir le création de mon site perso. J'ai découvert iweb il y a quelques mois deja et n'etant pas webmaster cela me convient parfaitement.
> J'aimerai avoir vos avis sur mon site en général, des conseils de pro, astuces ou autres techniques, optimisations ou autres...
> ...


Bonjour,

Site très sympa mais la première page est lourde à charger.


----------



## nesteezdesign (22 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ton point de vue, sais tu comment optimiser la vitesse d'affichage de mon site?

D'avance merci
Nesteezdesign
www.comperso.fr


----------



## koeklin (22 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi ça se charge rapidement... 
 trés jolie réalisation iWeb


----------



## zepatente (22 Juillet 2008)

nesteezdesign a dit:


> Merci pour ton point de vue, sais tu comment optimiser la vitesse d'affichage de mon site?
> 
> D'avance merci
> Nesteezdesign
> www.comperso.fr


 

Ta page accueil pèse 10Mo et la page home presque 19Mo . Donc un petit régime :rateau:

sinon  le site très clair


----------



## zepatente (22 Juillet 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Ta page accueil pèse 10Mo et la page home presque 19Mo . Donc un petit régime :rateau:
> 
> sinon le site très clair


 

pour le régime , le logo au lieu de le faire sous iweb , un coup de photoshop et une exportation légère dans iweb . en ce moment c'est 6 shapes et çà allourdit ta page 

@+


----------



## nesteezdesign (22 Juillet 2008)

Franchement merci pour votre réactivité,
(c'est pas encor le cas de mon site)
zepatante comment fais tu pour voir le poids de mes pages? existe-il un programme pour optimiser les page html? que me conseilles-tu?

NesteezDesign
www.comperso.fr


----------



## zepatente (22 Juillet 2008)

nesteezdesign a dit:


> Franchement merci pour votre réactivité,
> (c'est pas encor le cas de mon site)
> zepatante comment fais tu pour voir le poids de mes pages? existe-il un programme pour optimiser les page html? que me conseilles-tu?
> 
> ...


 
une méthode non mais des conseils 

 tout tes éléments graphiques commun à toutes les pages , faire une sorte de copie d'écran , puis trouvé le bon comprommis poids / résolution et le mettre en en image de fond de la pages (inpecteur de page)

pour les textes , pas d'images (logo jaune sur le coté droit des polices)

@+


----------



## MireilleG (22 Juillet 2008)

nesteezdesign a dit:


> Franchement merci pour votre réactivité,
> (c'est pas encor le cas de mon site)
> zepatante comment fais tu pour voir le poids de mes pages? existe-il un programme pour optimiser les page html? que me conseilles-tu?
> 
> ...


Website maestro est très bon pour optimiser. Je n'ai pas eu de problèmes de vitesse avec ce site sous safari ou firefox.
Très bien fait.
Mireille
Mireille


----------



## Hérisson (22 Juillet 2008)

Très bien vos 2 sites "Iweb beginner" et j'aime beaucoup le look d'"Iweb club."
Mais j'ai une question concernant l'ajout de bouton web à laquelle je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse, ajouter un bouton "email" je sais, mais peut-on paramétrer une adresse mail en "Alias" et n'y-a-t-il pas un risque de spamisation de sa boîte mail.
Quand à l'optimisation ça vaut vraiment le coup ?


----------



## zepatente (22 Juillet 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Très bien vos 2 sites "Iweb beginner" et j'aime beaucoup le look d'"Iweb club."
> Mais j'ai une question concernant l'ajout de bouton web à laquelle je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse, ajouter un bouton "email" je sais, mais peut-on paramétrer une adresse mail en "Alias" et n'y-a-t-il pas un risque de spamisation de sa boîte mail.
> Quand à l'optimisation ça vaut vraiment le coup ?


 

L'optimisation vaut le coup si tu as un site à forte fréquentation , car on vit à une époque où 10 sencondes c'est trop long ...malheureusement.. mais c'est vrai que je pronne l'optimisation par des méthodes simples. la méthode mireille est reconnu mais si on choisit iweb c'est justement pour pas à avoir à passer un soft puis un autre puis changer de codes etc... Donc oui soyons vigilant au poids de nos sites mais soyons simple. la méthode que j'ai donné ,plus haut ,me permet d'avoir une page d'accueil de 1,7Mo. 

Quand au mail , il y a un risque oui mais à ce jour pas un spam ... je touche de la peau de singe en ce moment  mais un criptage est éfficace ou un module php . un crytage simple exite mais le lien que j'ai  est en maintenance donc je te tiens au courant

Merci pour tes encouragements

ps: moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le site de mireille mais au travail , il y a pas le plugin de flash donc pas moyen de le visiter


----------



## nesteezdesign (23 Juillet 2008)

Petite question?
J'ai pu observer qu'il etait possible d'afficher au passage de la souris des images cachées dans iweb comme sur ce magnifique site : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/coulisses.html

Je n'arrive pas à réaliser cet effet dans iweb malgré mes nombreuses recherches pouvez vous m'aider?
D'avance merci.

NesteezDesign


----------



## zepatente (23 Juillet 2008)

nesteezdesign a dit:


> Petite question?
> J'ai pu observer qu'il etait possible d'afficher au passage de la souris des images cachées dans iweb comme sur ce magnifique site : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/coulisses.html
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à réaliser cet effet dans iweb malgré mes nombreuses recherches pouvez vous m'aider?
> ...


 

Tu veux parler des roll overs ?   j'ai un exemple sur mon site et je crosi qu'il y  en a un sur celui de mireille aussi.

Quand au site "débuter sur Mac" c'est un référence pour beaucoup dont moi !!

@+


----------



## koeklin (23 Juillet 2008)

Non ce n'est du rool-over des images dont parle nesteezdesign mais de l'effet Lightbox que j'ai ajouté sur les photos de chats (cliquer-admirer )

Malheureusement cette effet est "impossible" avec iWeb (du moins dans son fonctionnement normal.... )

PS: et merci pour tous ces mots    comme "magnifique"  ou "référence" que vous associez à "debutersurmac.com" , ça fait rudement plaisir...


----------



## nesteezdesign (23 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses
L'effet lightbox est vraiment sympa j'aime beaucoup mais j'ai encore beaucoup de mal à utiliser toutes ces fonctions... je parler des menus déroulant vert un peu transparent qui s'affiche lorsque je survole la barre des menus (rolls over), j'ai beau essayer de suivre les bons conseilles de zepatente mais je n'arrive toujours pas à  afficher des petit bloc transparent ludique et efficace pour mes sous menus.
Merci


----------



## zepatente (23 Juillet 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Non ce n'est du rool-over des images dont parle nesteezdesign mais de l'effet Lightbox que j'ai ajouté sur les photos de chats (cliquer-admirer )
> 
> Malheureusement cette effet est "impossible" avec iWeb (du moins dans son fonctionnement normal.... )
> 
> PS: et merci pour tous ces mots  comme "magnifique" ou "référence" que vous associez à "debutersurmac.com" , ça fait rudement plaisir...


 

quoi personne n'y arrive  moi je sais pas je vais pas de code


----------



## zepatente (23 Juillet 2008)

nesteezdesign a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses
> L'effet lightbox est vraiment sympa j'aime beaucoup mais j'ai encore beaucoup de mal à utiliser toutes ces fonctions... je parler des menus déroulant vert un peu transparent qui s'affiche lorsque je survole la barre des menus (rolls over), j'ai beau essayer de suivre les bons conseilles de zepatente mais je n'arrive toujours pas à afficher des petit bloc transparent ludique et efficace pour mes sous menus.
> Merci


 

tu parles plus du menu en accordéon , si tu veux il y a un exemple sur le site de mireille

sinon tu tappes dans google "accordeon menu" et tu vas avoir un paquet de menu comme çà et on peut les intégrer directemnent dans iweb ou aussi en inserant le fameux iframe vers le menu


@+


----------



## perleon (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
je ne sais pas si ma remarque concerne beaucoup de gens, mais je la fais quand-même: je ne peux pas lire les caractères inférieurs à 24.
Ce qui me fait zaper beaucoup de sites, soit parce-qu'ils n'adoptent pas cette règle (fixée dans mes préférences Safari) soit parce-qu'ils deviennent complètement embrouillés.
La pub dessous me fait penser à un oubli: tout ce qui gigote sur une page m'est insupportable et m'oblige à laisser tomber aussi.


----------



## zepatente (23 Juillet 2008)

perleon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je ne sais pas si ma remarque concerne beaucoup de gens, mais je la fais quand-même: je ne peux pas lire les caractères inférieurs à 24.
> Ce qui me fait zaper beaucoup de sites, soit parce-qu'ils n'adoptent pas cette règle (fixée dans mes préférences Safari) soit parce-qu'ils deviennent complètement embrouillés.


 

Remarque très interressante en effet !! donc safari t'affiches en 24 et peux tu nous montrer un exemple de police trop petite . J'image que les polices embrouillées sont du à une police type "impact" trop grasse ou alors des couleurs comme sur mon site


----------



## perleon (23 Juillet 2008)

C'est le joli site du graphiste qui m'a fait réagir, d'autant plus que si j'ai bien compris son post c'est un site professionnel. Je ne peux pas lire son texte. Si beaucoup de gens ont ce genre de difficulté, c'est tout de même dommage.
Les choses embrouillées (plus les trucs qui bougent) m'ont fait abandonner la messagerie d'orange, par exemple. Quant à leurs courriers, ils passent à la poubelle. Je le leur ai dit et redit, ce qui prouve peut-être que finalement ça ne concerne pas grand monde.
Comme mon ordi me sert essentiellement à travailler avec mes oreilles, ce n'est pas dramatique pour moi; mais je ne dois pas être le seul mal voyant pour qui le calme des compositions et la taille des caractères sont une aide précieuse.


----------



## Full62fr (24 Juillet 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> ps: moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le site de mireille mais au travail , il y a pas le plugin de flash donc pas moyen de le visiter



Pour voir le site de Mireille a ton boulot en version HTML :

http://www.clubiweb.com/ci/sitemap.html

Voila,voila


----------



## jeanclaudep (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

voici le mien en attendant celui sous GoLive

http://www.sgspgironde.com/

Nous sommes à la recherche de partenaires pour la saison 2009, alors sait on jamais......

Bonne visite

 JC


----------



## Full62fr (25 Juillet 2008)

jeanclaudep a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> voici le mien en attendant celui sous GoLive
> 
> http://www.sgspgironde.com/



Le site est pas mal, pour la bande son tu devrais la mettre en "Global" sur l'ensemble du site cela empecherai a chaque chargement d'un autre page une remise a zero et une coupure du son


----------



## Hérisson (26 Juillet 2008)

jeanclaudep a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> voici le mien en attendant celui sous GoLive
> 
> ...



Attention, il me semble que tes liens photos, ne semble pas les bons, les 3 photos 2007, on retrouve les même en 2008... De plus si tu met 3 photos est-il bien judicieux de créer 2 menus diffèrent, pourquoi ne pas tout groupé en 1 seule rubrique...
Si non la page d'accueil est agréable...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas mal du tout, mais il serait suûrement utile pour les visiteurs de pouvoir contrôler le fond sonore : volume, pause....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Voici mon site de tutoriaux vidéo fait avec iWeb:

http://www.tutorielmac.com


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Juillet 2008)

C'est vraiment sympa. Met en signature un lien sur ton site pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter grâce à tous les messages que tu posteras (comme moi). Génial.


----------



## zepatente (28 Juillet 2008)

maxbel93 a dit:


> Voici mon site de tutoriaux vidéo fait avec iWeb:
> 
> http://www.tutorielmac.com


 

Très bonne initiative , je n'ai pas encore pu regarder tes didacticiels ( je suis au travail) mais ceux qui tiennent un site de didacticiel savent les efforts qu'il faut mettre ne place et leur constance pour livrer bénévolement un site 

Bravo pour çà.

Sinon sur le site , il y a des pages à optimiser en terme de poids car çà rame par moment

@+


----------



## jeanclaudep (2 Août 2008)

Merci de la remarque, je viens de rectifier, les liens se chevauchaient.
Tu peux profiter des 3 liens photos

JC


----------



## jeanclaudep (2 Août 2008)

Merci de ta visite, mais comment mettre un lien pour les signatures?

Merci d'avance
JC


----------



## monvilain (12 Août 2008)

Le fil sur iWeb n' est pas approprié mais on va faire en geste en ce mois d' aout 

tableau de bord - modifier la signature - puis tu utilises l' icone  "inserer un lien":rose:


----------



## boulou le fou (14 Août 2008)

bonjour a tous,
je viens voir ce coté la du site, etant depuis peu proprio d'un Imac et je decouvre peu a peu... et c'est top !
et bien sur, jaimerai faire evoluer mon site...(que l'on nous a fait...) mais j'y connais pas grand chose en creation de site web...alors j'ai plein de question...

-comment faite vous pour avoir un site en .com et fait opar iweb?
car mon site (www.djm-endurance.com) est donc hebergé mais comment faire pour le modifier? quels codes, quels outils ai-je besoin pour pouvoir y parvenir?

-j'ai (je pense) avoir compris pour fabriquer differente page avec iweb...mais comment les publier?

-et enfin, avec iweb, est-il possible de faire des sites comme des "pros", c'est a dire avec des animations et autres trucs du genre ou c'est simplement dans le style de page de modele fourni avec ?

en tout cas, merci d'avance pour vos réponses et eclaircissement ! car j'en ai bien besoin


----------



## Madeline (14 Août 2008)

Tu peux trouver bien des réponses à tes questions sur :
*Le forum des utilisateurs d'iweb* et sur *clubiweb* et sur *debutersurmac*

Et pour un exemple  tu peux toujours visiter *mon site* fait avec iweb2.


----------



## zepatente (14 Août 2008)

boulou le fou a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> je viens voir ce coté la du site, etant depuis peu proprio d'un Imac et je decouvre peu a peu... et c'est top !
> et bien sur, jaimerai faire evoluer mon site...(que l'on nous a fait...) mais j'y connais pas grand chose en creation de site web...alors j'ai plein de question...
> 
> ...



Bonjour Boulou ,

comme Madeline t'as dit il a plusieurs sites qui aident à la création de ton site
Si tu disposes dejà d'un hébergement il pourra être utilisé et une fois que tu auras publié ton site en local , tu pourras transférer le tout avec un FTP.

Sinon pour les trucs , il y existe pas mal. On sera là pour te guider 

Bonne création

@+


----------



## Madeline (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
*Voici mon dernier né*, réalisé avec iweb pour un organisme de ma communauté.
Il est pour l'instant publié via mon site... et demain je vais essayer (pour la première fois... :rose de le publier via un serveur ftp sur un hébergement autre que .Mac. 

Alors vos commentaires sont les bienvenus... surtout pour relever les liens qui ne fonctionnent pas...etc, etc.


----------



## boulou le fou (14 Août 2008)

merci madeline et zepatente pour vos conseils...
je vais regarder tout ca et essayer de m'en sortir le mieux possible... et c'est pas dit ... 
suis mecano...pas informaticien...


----------



## zepatente (14 Août 2008)

boulou le fou a dit:


> merci madeline et zepatente pour vos conseils...
> je vais regarder tout ca et essayer de m'en sortir le mieux possible... et c'est pas dit ...
> suis mecano...pas informaticien...



Tu vas voir que si tu veux aller plus loin dans iweb , tes talents de mécanos vont être utiles


----------



## Madeline (15 Août 2008)

boulou le fou a dit:


> merci madeline et zepatente pour vos conseils...
> je vais regarder tout ca et essayer de m'en sortir le mieux possible... et c'est pas dit ...
> suis mecano...pas informaticien...



Suis pas informaticienne non plus... suis artiste... 

Il y a quelques mois je posais mes premières question sur ce  forum et sur le forum des utilisateurs d'iweb
... et c'est grâce à l'aide sur les forum que j'ai aujourd'hui créé 2 sites...
J'ai aussi beaucoup lu.. les questions des autres.
C'est génial les forum pour apprendre


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Août 2008)

Y a pas beaucoup d'informaticiens dans le forum IWeb...


----------



## zepatente (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour  à toutes et tous, 

un petit message pour vous donner les dernières nouveautés du site www.iwebeginner.com

Le troisième didacticiel vidéo en ligne : la découverte de l'inspecteur 2ème partie , l'inspecteur de page

De nouveaux sujets y sont présents : roll-over expliqué , la gestion de plusieurs sites iweb ainsi que le changement de couleurs de la page à chaque visiteur 

Mais aussi un index pour voir tous les sujets d'un coup d'oeil .

Bonne visite !!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Août 2008)

Un petit message en passant pour signaler aussi que la nouvelle version de mon site est en ligne. Toujours réalisée sur IWeb, évidemment.

Bon surf...

Pierre.

>> www.journal-auvergne.com


----------



## Madeline (16 Août 2008)

Nettement amélioré.
J'ai essayé de cliquer sur NEW... 
tu pourrais peut-être aussi mettre un lien sur le mot NEW
Et 
As-tu fait une copie ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Août 2008)

Et... OUI... J'ai investi dans un admirable disque dur LaCie 500 Go et je suis passé à Léopard dans la foulée... Youpi...
Je me sers donc de Time Machine. Vraiment génial, mais je n'ai pas encore eu, heuresement, l'occasion de m'en servir...

Pour NEW, c'est plutôt pour signaler que l'article est tout frais, et que les nouvelles sont fraîches.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (16 Août 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Un petit message en passant pour signaler aussi que la nouvelle version de mon site est en ligne. Toujours réalisée sur IWeb, évidemment.
> 
> Bon surf...
> 
> ...


Dans le titre de la page : Accueil et non Acceuil


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Août 2008)

Oups ! Modif en cours...


----------



## Hades88 (23 Août 2008)

Et voilà mon site iWeb:

http://hadesstudio.c.la

Il existe depuis un petit temps mais je viens de terminer son design. Tout n'es pas encore tout à fait au point mais presque.

J'attends vos commentaires évidemment


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2008)

Excellent ! Juste une petite remarque : j'ai essayé de cliquer sur 2D / 3D / Design juste en dessous de Hades Studio mais ça n'a pas marché. C'est sûrement volontaire ?

Le mariage site / blog est une superbe idée !


----------



## Hades88 (23 Août 2008)

Oui, c'est volontaire. C'est une sorte de slogan


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2008)

Logique.


----------



## zepatente (23 Août 2008)

Hades88 a dit:


> Et voilà mon site iWeb:
> 
> http://hadesstudio.c.la
> 
> ...



Magnifique site !!! franchement bravo !! comme quoi on peut faire de très beau site avec iWeb


----------



## harryevrard (23 Août 2008)

Voilà mon site de baby-sitting

http://www.canguro.be


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2008)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu un site de ce genre sur Macgé. Enfin bon, les graphismes sont époustouflants, il n'y a vraiment rien à dire...A part que, peut, être, la musique ne s'arrête pas quand on change de page.

Je crois que c'est possible avec un système de deuxième site sur lequel tu mets ta musique puis tu ajoutes un IFrame de ta page d'accueil vers ton site.


----------



## zepatente (23 Août 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu un site de ce genre sur Macgé. Enfin bon, les graphismes sont époustouflants, il n'y a vraiment rien à dire...A part que, peut, être, la musique ne s'arrête pas quand on change de page.
> 
> Je crois que c'est possible avec un système de deuxième site sur lequel tu mets ta musique puis tu ajoutes un IFrame de ta page d'accueil vers ton site.



Yeap astuce de bidouille made by me  en attendant mieux


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2008)

C'est déjà pas mal !


----------



## lanceloth (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai regarder plusieur site web et ils sont tous trés bien fait !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

Merci, je sais pas si tu connais IWeb et la suite ILife, mais c'est un point à valoriser sur ton prochain macbook.


----------



## Leptixi (1 Septembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde !
Voici le site que j'ai créé avec ce cher iWeb, malheureusement resté à sa version Tiger (eh oui il coûte cher le nouveau félin...). 
Il s'agit en fait du site d'une association d'étudiants en histoire de l'art et archéologie, à Liège en Belgique.
Les graphismes ne sont pas hyper développés mais il fallait quelque chose de simple. Bien sûr, il est en cours d'élaboration, donc il reste quelques petits textes à écrire et peut-être un ou deux bugs à corriger.
Si vous avez quelques idées d'amélioration ou des critiques, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## zepatente (1 Septembre 2008)

Leptixi a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> Voici le site que j'ai créé avec ce cher iWeb, malheureusement resté à sa version Tiger (eh oui il coûte cher le nouveau félin...).
> Il s'agit en fait du site d'une association d'étudiants en histoire de l'art et archéologie, à Liège en Belgique.
> Les graphismes ne sont pas hyper développés mais il fallait quelque chose de simple. Bien sûr, il est en cours d'élaboration, donc il reste quelques petits textes à écrire et peut-être un ou deux bugs à corriger.
> Si vous avez quelques idées d'amélioration ou des critiques, n'hésitez pas !



Très joli site , sobre et avec de l'humour Bravo !!


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Merci, je sais pas si tu connais IWeb et la suite ILife, mais c'est un point à valoriser sur ton prochain macbook.


Efectivement, je connais meme bien, j'en bave quand je le vois en video !:rateau:
Pierre-Auvergne, ton site est trés beau (sauf qu'on dirait qu'il a été réalisté avec un autre logiciel que iWeb!) !


----------



## koeklin (2 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Efectivement, je connais meme bien, j'en bave quand je le vois en video !:rateau:
> Pierre-Auvergne, ton site est trés beau (sauf qu'on dirait qu'il a été réalisté avec un autre logiciel que iWeb!) !


Sur ce fil, nombreux sont les sites dont le style s'éloigne des modèles proposés par Apple.


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Thank ! Mon père est informatien et répare des ordinateurs, les répare, crée des logiciel est des site web.
Pour les site il utilise WebDev, et pour les programmes Windev(tout les deux crée par PCsoft(les logiciels)).


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Septembre 2008)

Et non, c'est du IWeb pur sucre, je suis parti d'une page vide...


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Et non, c'est du IWeb pur sucre, je suis parti d'une page vide...



Et non de quoi ?


----------



## monvilain (2 Septembre 2008)

Leptixi a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> Voici le site que j'ai créé avec ce cher iWeb, malheureusement resté à sa version Tiger (eh oui il coûte cher le nouveau félin...).
> Il s'agit en fait du site d'une association d'étudiants en histoire de l'art et archéologie, à Liège en Belgique.
> Les graphismes ne sont pas hyper développés mais il fallait quelque chose de simple. Bien sûr, il est en cours d'élaboration, donc il reste quelques petits textes à écrire et peut-être un ou deux bugs à corriger.
> Si vous avez quelques idées d'amélioration ou des critiques, n'hésitez pas !



De la sobrieté..

Mes yeux remercient ta démarche.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Septembre 2008)

Et non, il n'a pas été réalisé avec un autre logiciel.


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Et non, il n'a pas été réalisé avec un autre logiciel.


Ben, justement j'ai dit qu'il a été réalisé avec iWeb.

Cet aprem, je suis allé a Cultura et a la Fnac, et j'ai pu essayer le macbook !
Je l'adore ! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
J'adore Apple ! I love !!! :love: :love: :love:
C'est encore mieux que ce que je pensais ! :rateau:    :love: :love: :love: :love:  

Yahoo ! Woupi !

C'est un gros changement, de passer d'un escagot (animal le plus lent) a un leopard (animal le plus rapide) !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Septembre 2008)

T'as intéret de nous pondre des créations époustouflantes avec tout ce qu'on aura fait pour toi...


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> T'as intéret de nous pondre des créations époustouflantes avec tout ce qu'on aura fait pour toi...



La premiere chose que je ferais quand j'aurais mon mac est de le déballer, puis de découvrir plus aprofondissement. Et de crée un site web ! Je commenserais simple, puis je ferais plus compliquée, mais avec iWeb en un simple cliq, on fait des choses magnifiques !
Depuis un an, je collectione des revues Mac (iCreate, CompetanceMac, AvosMac, SvmMac), et avec tout les tutoriaux, je sais déja faire un site Web lol !.

Mais en tout cas, un grand merci a MacG et a IG et ses membres qui m'aide beaucoup. Pour tout dire, je n'ai jamais était aussi actif sur un forum !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Encore changé d'avatar ??  Bon, on attend l'adresse de ton site d'ici quelques semaines.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Oui, j'ai changer d'avatar pour l 'avatar du dessus. Et pour le site web il faudrat encore un an (pour l'argent)!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Oui, j'ai changer d'avatar pour l 'avatar du dessus. Et pour le site web il faudrat encore un an (pour l'argent)!



ça ne coût quasiment rien.. Je peux te trouver un hébergeur pour moins de 20/an pour 1Go de données ce qui est suffisant pour IWeb.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ça ne coût quasiment rien.. Je peux te trouver un hébergeur pour moins de 20/an pour 1Go de données ce qui est suffisant pour IWeb.


Non, je ne parle pas de l'hébergeur, mais du Macbook(il me manque encore 600euros, j'ai 400 euros), sinon j'ai déjà un hébergeur !(gratuit, www.free.fr )


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Ach Nein Pas du free. Le site de .free.trucmachin ça ne fait pas vraiment génial... Paye ton macbook et paye un hébergeur digne de ce nom...en passant l'aspi chez les voisins.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Ach Nein Pas du free. Le site de .free.trucmachin ça ne fait pas vraiment génial... Paye ton macbook et paye un hébergeur digne de ce nom...en passant l'aspi chez les voisins.


Mais quand j'achèterais mon Macbook (sur le site d'apple) je prendrai en même temp un abonnement mobile me !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Si t'aime les trucs qui plantent une fois sur deux, tu as fait le bon choix.*


*je parle de MobilMe, pas du macbook.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Lol  alors tu me conseille quel hébergeur ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Lol  alors tu me conseille quel hébergeur ?



 PHP Nux, OVH...


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

OVH a l'air pas mal ! Toi tu utilise lequel ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Le premier


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Le premier



Et sa marche bien ?


----------



## monvilain (3 Septembre 2008)

N' oublions pas 1&1.

D'ailleurs c' est le sujet du moment.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Tien, interessant. En plus ce n'est pas trés cher.


----------



## Cab29 (3 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

ça fait longtemps que je suis pas intervenu ici (je passe très souvent mais j'ai pas le niveau suffisant pour filer des coups de mains... pas encore!!) Voici donc mon petit site pour la cie que je dirige: http://www.celluleoid.com/ 
J'ai mis du temps à comprendre le fonctionnement de cyberduck, et au final, j'ai plutôt trouvé mon bonheur avec fireftp sous firefox! J'ai voulu faire un menu carroussel mais j'ai dû abandonner pour plus simple parce que la prog et moi... Laborieux tout ça, mais grâce à tous ceux qui participent ici, je crois que je m'en sors (merci tout le monde!!). Alors dites-moi ce que vous en pensez!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Cab29 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ça fait longtemps que je suis pas intervenu ici (je passe très souvent mais j'ai pas le niveau suffisant pour filer des coups de mains... pas encore!!) Voici donc mon petit site pour la cie que je dirige: http://www.celluleoid.com/
> J'ai mis du temps à comprendre le fonctionnement de cyberduck, et au final, j'ai plutôt trouvé mon bonheur avec fireftp sous firefox! J'ai voulu faire un menu carroussel mais j'ai dû abandonner pour plus simple parce que la prog et moi... Laborieux tout ça, mais grâce à tous ceux qui participent ici, je crois que je m'en sors (merci tout le monde!!). Alors dites-moi ce que vous en pensez!



La sobriété est de mise... Aucun problème à signaler. Et on voit que vous êtes amateurs de mac : ici, sur la photo du bas.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

On dirait un Macbookair.
Pierre Auvergne : Tu as 300 messages !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> On dirait un Macbookair.
> Pierre Auvergne : Tu as 300 messages !



Ah ouais... J'avais pas fait attention...

Petite précision pour le site de Cab29, plus d'images, seraient, à mon goût, sympa...

Lanceloth : ah oui, c'est vrai, tu n'as pas encore ton mac, tu rames encore sur PC :bebe::bebe:


----------



## Cab29 (3 Septembre 2008)

C'était mon ibookG4, j'écrivais sur scène avec; le malheureux a cramé (une surtension dans une vieille maison, snif), mais le site est fait sur un imac 20 pouces... Quant à la sobriété, ben oui, je préfère l'épure, je préfère Mac... 
Plus d'image comment ça? dans les pages d'accueil?
Pis pour le son (écouter les traces) le téléchargement est pas trop lent? j'ai compressé tant que j'ai pu!!!


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Cab29 a dit:


> C'était mon ibookG4, j'écrivais sur scène avec; le malheureux a cramé (une surtension dans une vieille maison, snif), mais le site est fait sur un imac 20 pouces... Quant à la sobriété, ben oui, je préfère l'épure, je préfère Mac...
> Plus d'image comment ça? dans les pages d'accueil?
> Pis pour le son (écouter les traces) le téléchargement est pas trop lent? j'ai compressé tant que j'ai pu!!!



Mince alors !:rateau:
Ce n'est pas mon mac mais c'est quand même dommage !

Pierre Auvergne : Oet oui, ta gagné, encore 600:afraid::affraid:euros a gagner ! :bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## zepatente (3 Septembre 2008)

Cab29 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ça fait longtemps que je suis pas intervenu ici (je passe très souvent mais j'ai pas le niveau suffisant pour filer des coups de mains... pas encore!!) Voici donc mon petit site pour la cie que je dirige: http://www.celluleoid.com/
> J'ai mis du temps à comprendre le fonctionnement de cyberduck, et au final, j'ai plutôt trouvé mon bonheur avec fireftp sous firefox! J'ai voulu faire un menu carroussel mais j'ai dû abandonner pour plus simple parce que la prog et moi... Laborieux tout ça, mais grâce à tous ceux qui participent ici, je crois que je m'en sors (merci tout le monde!!). Alors dites-moi ce que vous en pensez!



FAN FAn FAn je suis fan de ce type de site


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Si je veux crée un site internet, ai je le droit d'utiliser le mot Apple, Mac ou iPod dans le titre ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Tant que tu ne critiques pas ou que tu n'annonces pas tous les détails du prochain macbook et son prix décoiffant (453 ) avec un disque dur interne de 500GO, mais chut... Il ne faut pas le dire.:rateau:

Si tu fais des tutos ou des truc dans le genre, ça ne pose pas de problème.

Cab29 : pour les images, quelques unes seraient les bienvenues dans les différentes pages, mais le temps de chargement est impeccable !


----------



## koeklin (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Si je veux crée un site internet, ai je le droit d'utiliser le mot Apple, Mac ou iPod dans le titre ?


Et ben non pas "Apple" et pas "iPod".
"Mac" par contre tu peux l'utiliser.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Et ben non pas "Apple" et pas "iPod".
> "Mac" par contre tu peux l'utiliser.



Ah ouais ? sinon tu te fais gronder par Steve Jobs*.


*Si il n'est pas encore mort.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Ah ouais ? sinon tu te fais gronder par Steve Jobs*.
> 
> 
> *Si il n'est pas encore mort.


Lol
Alors, je m'attele a crée un site sur les macs ou il y aura le mot mac dans le titre ou on parlera des macs ! 
Avec Webdev ! Vu que je n'ai pas de Mac !


----------



## monvilain (3 Septembre 2008)

'ça se passe comme ça chez le Mac'


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Triste. Mais bon, on s'en remettra !


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Triste. Mais bon, on s'en remettra !


Triste de quoi ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

Triste qu'on puisse pas parler d'apple & Cie.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Tant qu 'on dit du bien d'apple sa va ! 
Sinon il faut tenter d'écrire un émail a Apple !
Dsl pour l'orthographe mais j'écris de mon iTouch !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Tant qu 'on dit du bien d'apple sa va !
> Sinon il faut tenter d'écrire un émail a Apple !
> Dsl pour l'orthographe mais j'écris de mon iTouch !



Je pense pas qu'on arriverai à les faire changer d'avis.. Mais bon, ici on parle des sites web, donc on dévie un peu !


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Oui ! lol 
A par ça, je suis en train de me crée un site internet avec FrontPage 2003 sur les Macs !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Oui ! lol
> A par ça, je suis en train de me crée un site internet avec FrontPage 2003 sur les Macs !



Ouais, pas mal, mais le mieux pour faire un site sur les macs c'est de la faire sur ... un mac ! 
Tu nous tiens au courant ?


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

J'en suis  la page d'acceuil ! 
Et pas loin de chez moi il y a une nouvelle bibliothèque avec des Macs qui date de 2003 ou 2005, je ne sais plus, donc si je demande de le pouvoir faire un site web là ba, je pourrais faire un site web sur iWeb, enfin il faut qui ait la suite iLife.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Septembre 2008)

c'est peu probable, tu ne disposera pas des droits pour te servir d'IWeb dans une bibliothèque.


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

De toute façon, il n'ont pas iLife.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Septembre 2008)

Bon, c'est tout vu ! Dommage !


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Je ne peux plus attendre !
Je veux mon Macs !:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:
Bon, a par ça, mon site sera en ligne d'ici deux semaines.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Je ne peux plus attendre !
> Je veux mon Macs !:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:
> Bon, a par ça, mon site sera en ligne d'ici deux semaines.



OK, tu nous dit dès qu'il est en ligne. S i tu as besoin d'aide n'hésite pas à nous demander. A+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, mon site que j'ai référencé dernièrement n'existe plus. Je me suis créé un autre site, toujours avec iWeb, et c'est un site de podcasting, avec pleins de podcasts sur différents sujets. Voici le lien: www.maximebelanger.com

PS: je vais changer ma signature après avoir rédigé ce message 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Septembre 2008)

maxbel93 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, mon site que j'ai référencé dernièrement n'existe plus. Je me suis créé un autre site, toujours avec iWeb, et c'est un site de podcasting, avec pleins de podcasts sur différents sujets. Voici le lien: www.maximebelanger.com
> 
> PS: je vais changer ma signature après avoir rédigé ce message
> 
> @+



Très sympa. L'intégration de BannerZest est une excellente idée, ainsi que le calendrier, mais qui gagnerait à être un peu plus clair... Et puis, bravo pour ton initiative.


----------



## lanceloth (11 Septembre 2008)

Oui, moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le site ! Il a eu une trés bonne réalisation !

Ps:J'attend le podcast sur Naruto avec impatience !


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Septembre 2008)

J'ai commencé un petit site, ou plutôt galerie.
Vos avis sont les bienvenus . 
*
**&#63743; C'est par ici &#63743; *​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai commencé un petit site, ou plutôt galerie.
> Vos avis sont les bienvenus .
> *
> **&#63743; C'est par ici &#63743; *​



Ce fil n'avait pas bougé depuis longtemps... et c'est avec un grand plaisir que je voit des nouveaux messages arriver... 
Pour ton site... excellent. J'aime beaucoup le principe de navigation vertical pour tes pages de photos ! Vraiment sympa, et le temps de chargement est tout à fait raisonnable. 

Petit bémol.. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment retourner à l'accueil... à part avec le bouton précédent du navigateur... et puis... les photos sont magnifiques !


----------



## zepatente (25 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai commencé un petit site, ou plutôt galerie.
> Vos avis sont les bienvenus .
> *
> **&#63743; C'est par ici &#63743; *​



Bravo site très agréable dû aussi à la qualité des images .

La configuration des pages à la verticale est une chose que j'adore , mon future blog à d'ailleurs la configuration de la largeur maximale

Merci pour ton lien


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Septembre 2008)

Et as -tu trouvé comment retourner à l'acceuil ?


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Et as -tu trouvé comment retourner à l'acceuil ?



J'ai pour plus de lisibilité enlever la barre de navigation entre les différentes pages. Mais je pense que je vais rajouter un bouton précédent ou faire ré apparaitre la liste des pages disponibles.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Septembre 2008)

OK. Impecable ! !


----------



## PJG (26 Septembre 2008)

J'aime bien le site moi aussi  il ne manque plus que la page "matériel photo" et une petite explication sur la prise de vue avec les BMX ( ça c'est pour moi).
PJG 
*Cliquez moi*


----------



## TheWildman (27 Septembre 2008)

www.myroute76.com

site réalisé par un newbee macuser depuis Mai 2008, qu'en pensez vous ?

je cherche un plugin qui permettrait aux gens de noter chaque article du blog, çà existe ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Septembre 2008)

Ouais. Va voir en bas de la page d'acceuil de mon site.


----------



## jean marc kaufmann (28 Septembre 2008)

Un autre site fait avec iWeb + bannerZest et quelques autre astuces.
www.jmk-guide.fr
Etant novice en la matière, mais en y aillant passé pas mal d'heures quand même, j'accepte avec intérêt les critiques des pros en la matière.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Septembre 2008)

jean marc kaufmann a dit:


> Un autre site fait avec iWeb + bannerZest et quelques autre astuces.
> www.jmk-guide.fr
> Etant novice en la matière, mais en y aillant passé pas mal d'heures quand même, j'accepte avec intérêt les critiques des pros en la matière.



Respect. L'utilisation de Banner-Zest est judicieuse et rend des choses sympa. je ne sais pas si c'est toi qui a fait les photo, mais elles sont très réussies ! Juste un petit truc en passant... ça pourrait être sympa de parler de l'enneigement.  

A+


----------



## zepatente (28 Septembre 2008)

jean marc kaufmann a dit:


> Un autre site fait avec iWeb + bannerZest et quelques autre astuces.
> www.jmk-guide.fr
> Etant novice en la matière, mais en y aillant passé pas mal d'heures quand même, j'accepte avec intérêt les critiques des pros en la matière.


 

Bannière  très originale , une présentation très professionnelle 

La seule remarque serait peut être le poids des pages pour les utilisateurs d'internet à des fréquences pas trop élevées

Sinon très bon travail ... la preuve çà donne envie de skier avec toi ... enfin si je savais skier


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Septembre 2008)

je trouve le temps de chargement acceptable..


----------



## jean marc kaufmann (1 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour vos encouragements.
Pour répondre aux questions je donnerais des infos sur les conditions de neige dans la partie "News" cet hiver. Pour l'instant nous ne sommes pas débordés par la neige ni par les skieurs dans les Alpes.
Les photos sont une sélection des quelques meilleurs que j'ai prises pendant mes voyages ou qui ont étaient faites par mes clients.
Bien sûr avec toutes ces photos, si le but était de montrer au gens qui viennent avec moi où il vont, par contre je suis conscient qu'avec du bas débit ce site doit être assez fastidieux à consulter. Je mise sur le fait que la plus part des clients que nous avons sont, de par leur milieux social et professionnel, plus tôt branchés nouvelles technologie et donc à la page. 
L'autre problème et qu'il faut que les personnes qui consultent le site aient la dernière version de Flash sans quoi les bannières ne marchent pas.
Par ailleurs j'ai essayé d'utiliser d'autres logiciels pour créer ce site mais ou ce sont des usines à gaz réservées aux pros, style DreamWeawer, ou les logiciels sont moins souples que iWeb, style RapidWeawer. Il m'a donc semblé que pour un amateur iWeb était le plus simples tout en présentant le plus de possibilités. Il ne manque à ce logiciel ou à un autre logiciel compatible, style BannerZest, que la possibilité de créer des bannières texte (comme BannerZest pour les bannières photos) et la possibilité de créer des formulaires (demande de renseignement ou d'inscription)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Octobre 2008)

Effectivemment, la neige n'est pas encore de la partie ! Pour signaler que la dernière version de flash est obligatoire, tu peut insérer un lien vers une de ses sources de téléchargement.


----------



## Tfzero (12 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Depuis plus d'un an je publie sur iWeb un blog inclassable qui traite de cinéma, robotique et de plein de choses geeks, qui fait lui même parti d'un plus grand site (toujours publié par iWeb), je n'ai jamais pensé à l'annoncer ici c'est chose faite : http://web.me.com/d_c_a/DCA/Blog/Blog.html

Effectivement, quand on remplace les images PNG en JPG, les temps de chargement sont bien plus courts, du coup depuis quelques posts je convertis systématiquement ces illustrations...

Bonne lecture, n'hésitez pas à laisser un commentaire


----------



## pierre-auvergne (12 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas mal du tout. J'aime bien le côté innovant, puisque qu'on ne reconnnaît aucun thème fourni par Apple.  :love:


----------



## PJG (13 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est pas mal du tout. J'aime bien le côté innovant, puisque qu'on ne reconnnaît aucun thème fourni par Apple.  :love:


Thème 2 BD iWeb.


----------



## Madeline (13 Octobre 2008)

PJG a dit:


> Thème 2 BD iWeb.



Bon ben c'est bien ce qui me semblait  ... que cela faisait très iweb 

@ Pierre Auvergne
:mouais: :rateau: :mouais:

@PJG
 Coucou en passant  
Bonne fin de journée


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Octobre 2008)

Sorry !  Encore une fois allé trop vite. Autant pour moi.


----------



## Tfzero (13 Octobre 2008)

En fait en tant que geek, je suis tombé amoureux de ce thème "comics", et je trouve qu'il s'accorde bien avec l'esprit "n'importe quoi" du contenu de ce blog... 

En fait j'aime tellement la facilité d'utilisation d'iWeb que je lui pardonne ces défauts, comme le fait de ne pouvoir avoir les flux RSS des commentaires...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Octobre 2008)

Tu peut utiliser les flux rss et les commentaires en passant par MobilMe. Sinon, il existe des solutions alternatives sur le site de zepatente : http://www.iwebeginner.com

A+


----------



## Liyad (14 Octobre 2008)

Et voici le mien, tout neuf ^^

Liyad.fr

Niveau graphique, j'ai encore du boulot !


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est superbe...


----------



## Madeline (14 Octobre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Niveau graphique, j'ai encore du boulot !



Et du point de vue de l'orthographe aussi 
Il y a juste *trois fautes* dans ta page d'accueil  :mouais:


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Et du point de vue de l'orthographe aussi
> Il y a jsute 3 fautes dans ta page d'accueil  :mouais:



j'avais même pas vu,*ci-dessus*/les autres part*ies*/ la bande supérieur vous *emmènera*:rose:

Ah mais je l'avais dit dans les présentations, nous français on parle moins bien quebecois...


----------



## Madeline (14 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> j'avais même pas vu,*ci-dessus*/les autres part*ies*/ la bande supérieure vous *emmènera*:rose:
> 
> Ah mais je l'avais dit dans les présentation, nous français on parle moins bien quebecois...



Il y en a encore une autre


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

vachement bien. 

madeline se voit en prof de français.


----------



## Madeline (14 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> vachement bien.
> 
> madeline se voit en prof de français.


Non je ne me vois pas en prof de français 
Par contre j'ai été typographe et correctrice dans une imprimerie pendant 4 ans 
Les fautes... celles des autres... elles me sautent contre    
Alors parfois, je les mentionnent. Cela peut rendre service


----------



## PJG (14 Octobre 2008)

Signature d'Hérisson "Heureux les simples d'esprits le royaumes des cieux leur appartient...et les nioubes aussi ?"


Hérisson a dit:


> Ah mais je l'avais dit dans les présentation, nous français on parle moins bien quebecois...


"Ah mais je l'avais dit dans les présentation?,......"

Hérisson 7/20 peut mieux faire.
PJG 
*Cliquez moi*


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Non je ne me vois pas en prof de français
> Par contre j'ai été typographe et correctrice dans une imprimerie pendant 4 ans
> Les fautes... celles des autres... elles me sautent contre
> Alors parfois, je les mentionnent. Cela peut rendre service



Biensûr ! 

A+


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

PJG a dit:


> Signature d'Hérisson "Heureux les simples d'esprits le royaumes des cieux leur appartient...et les nioubes aussi ?"
> 
> "Ah mais je l'avais dit dans les présentation?,......"
> 
> ...



Je ne demande qu'à progresser... Ma prof de français (euh pardon quebecois) m'avait dit que ça s'améliorerait en vieillissant... 
Faut dire que ma moyenne en orthographe n'a jamais dépassé 10/20...
Et encore j'utilise beaucoup le correcteur mac...:hein:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Je ne demande qu'à progresser... Ma prof de français (euh pardon quebecois) m'avait dit que ça s'améliorerait en vieillissant...
> Faut dire que ma moyenne en orthographe n'a jamais dépassé 10/20...
> Et encore j'utilise beaucoup le correcteur mac...:hein:



Attention... le correcteur a quelquefois d'assez étranges penchants...


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

ah y'a pas que moi, la page de présentation du nouveau Macbook le titre était *parfaitement con...* bon ils ils ont su, d'ailleurs c'était çu, *conçu*

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/features.html


----------



## Madeline (14 Octobre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Les fautes... celles des autres... elles me sautent contre
> Alors parfois, je les mentionnent. Cela peut rendre service



Et les miennes pas toujours ... 
La preuve ci-dessus. «Je les mentionne» et non «je les mentionnent» 

@ hérisson. On peut toujours progresser... dans n'importe quoi


----------



## Liyad (15 Octobre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Il y en a encore une autre



Merci... c'est pas bon de faire les choses à la va vite... :rose:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes. J'ai remodelé mon ancien site pour essayer de le mettre plus au goût du jour. J'ai changé la charte graphique et j'ai essayé de rendre plus accessible mon site aux personnes malvoyantes.

Ce qui a changé : www.journal-auvergne.com/Nouveautés.html
La page d'acceuil : www.journal-auvergne.com

J'attends votre avis avec impatience, et euh  Mireille, si tu vois des fautes... dis le-moi !


----------



## Liyad (15 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes. J'ai remodelé mon ancien site pour essayer de le mettre plus au goût du jour. J'ai changé la charte graphique et j'ai essayé de rendre plus accessible mon site aux personnes malvoyantes.
> 
> Ce qui a changé : www.journal-auvergne.com/Nouveautés.html
> La page d'acceuil : www.journal-auvergne.com
> ...



Gris clair sur gris foncé... c'est pas top pour l'accessibilité...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Octobre 2008)

http://www.journal-auvergne.com/Nouveautés_2.html

pour moi, c'est suffisant.


----------



## monvilain (16 Octobre 2008)

J'attends votre avis avec impatience, et euh  Mireille, si tu vois des fautes... dis le-moi ![/QUOTE]

"regroupés" devient "regroupées" 

et le point est à supprimer dans "et aussi."

Sinon, c'est mieux Pierre - auvergne.

@ +


----------



## Liyad (16 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> http://www.journal-auvergne.com/Nouveautés_2.html
> 
> pour moi, c'est suffisant.



Je te parlais de la page principale


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Octobre 2008)

d'ac. Pour le contraste, je vais voir ce que je peut faire.


----------



## Bobias (19 Octobre 2008)

Salut 

Juste pour, de temps en temps, apporter ma (très) modeste contribution à ce forum, voici le lien pour le site que j'ai crée avec iWeb, bien sûr...

C'est assez, euh... ciblé,  mais qui sait, peut-être que quelques-un(e)s d'entre vous y trouveront matière à...

A bientôt,

Nico.

www.killtogetartwork.com


----------



## Hérisson (20 Octobre 2008)

Bobias a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Juste pour, de temps en temps, apporter ma (très) modeste contribution à ce forum, voici le lien pour le site que j'ai crée avec iWeb, bien sûr...
> 
> ...



Ton site est sympa, "pour le sujet je ne suis pas trop connaisseur", mais par contre la navigation n'est pas des plus aisée, on cherche les liens vers les autre pages... pour l'entrée du site "Here"
Tant mieux pour les anglophones tant pis pour les autres...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Octobre 2008)

J'ai aussi un peu de mal à naviguer, mais le site est sympa. !


----------



## Bobias (20 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour les commentaires  C'est vrai que le sujet du site n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Apple, bien que le Monsieur en question soit un fervent utilisateur des ordinateurs estampés d'une pomme. BREF 

Concernant la langue, ben ouais  c'est en Anglais, pas trop le choix puisque la "clientèle" est internationale ...

Et pour ce qui est de la navigation, je n'avais pas eu trop de commentaires à ce sujet, mais les vôtres sont les bienvenus, et je ne suis fermé à aucune suggestion!  Donc... 

@ +


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Octobre 2008)

Bobias a dit:


> Merci pour les commentaires  C'est vrai que le sujet du site n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Apple, bien que le Monsieur en question soit un fervent utilisateur des ordinateurs estampés d'une pomme. BREF
> 
> Concernant la langue, ben ouais  c'est en Anglais, pas trop le choix puisque la "clientèle" est internationale ...
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est de la navigation, tu gagnerais à mon avis à installer un menu en haut de ta page.


----------



## Hérisson (21 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que ce serait bien aussi "scroller" pour sortir d'une page c'est pénible...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Octobre 2008)

C'est sûr que c'est un peu la galère !


----------



## Bobias (21 Octobre 2008)

Quelques modifs apportées, conseils suivis, donc ! Merci !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Octobre 2008)

Bobias a dit:


> Quelques modifs apportées, conseils suivis, donc ! Merci !



AH !  Pour mon site aussi.


----------



## Hérisson (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à Toutes et à tous,

J'ai une question différente,
Voilà je viens compléter mon "parc" informatique avec un Imac en plus de mon vieux G4, et je souhaiterais *transférer ou gérer conjointement sur les 2 ordis *mon blogs.
Est-possible sans risquer de créer des conflits sur mes pages.


----------



## koeklin (30 Octobre 2008)

C'est un peu la m... à faire,
Mais va voir la copine Mireille, elle a fait un article là dessus
http://www.clubiweb.com/FAQ/2ordis.html


----------



## Hérisson (30 Octobre 2008)

J'ai bien compris...
Je pense avoir trouvé un compromis, qui va compliquer un peu la navigation, mais qui devrait rester acceptable.
Merci pour l'article j'y vais de ce pas...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vous présente mon site, c'est un site de ecommerce et bien plus que ça à mes yeux. Je l'ai créé en collaboration avec mon amie qui c'est occupé de l'aspect graphique. 
Les logiciel utilisé sont: iweb, keynote, pages, photoshop et illustrator
Donnez moi votre avis et n'hésitez pas à revenir sur mon site pour le voir évoluer.

Rendez-vous sur
http://www.myrddins.org


----------



## macalounet (25 Novembre 2008)

Merlin Myrddins a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je vous présente mon site, c'est un site de ecommerce et bien plus que ça à mes yeux. Je l'ai créé en collaboration avec mon amie qui c'est occupé de l'aspect graphique.
> Les logiciel utilisé sont: iweb, keynote, pages, photoshop et illustrator
> Donnez moi votre avis et n'hésitez pas à revenir sur mon site pour le voir évoluer.
> ...



Joli joli ( même très joli joli) ... mais Safari est parti dans le décor après avoir choisi un élément qui ouvre la page http://www.myrddins.org/Porte-encens_Rainbow.html  ;  le chargement c'est figé et j'ai du killer le pauvre navigateur.
Peut-être que le champignon est trop fort pour lui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Merci,
j'avoue n'avoir jamais eu de problème avec safari et pourtant je surf depuis 1 mois sur mon site avec ce navigateur. Si cela est possible réessayez.
Merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (26 Novembre 2008)

Merlin Myrddins a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je vous présente mon site, c'est un site de ecommerce et bien plus que ça à mes yeux. Je l'ai créé en collaboration avec mon amie qui c'est occupé de l'aspect graphique.
> Les logiciel utilisé sont: iweb, keynote, pages, photoshop et illustrator
> Donnez moi votre avis et n'hésitez pas à revenir sur mon site pour le voir évoluer.
> ...



énorme ! pas de problème ! 

tellement bien fait qu'on ne dirait pas du iweb !


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2008)

Merlin Myrddins a dit:


> Les logiciel utilisés sont: iweb, keynote, pages, photoshop et illustrator
> Donnez moi votre avis et n'hésitez pas à revenir sur mon site pour le voir évoluer.
> 
> Rendez-vous sur
> http://www.myrddins.org


Site sympa.
Entre-t-il dans la catégorie des sites faits par iWeb *exclusivement ?*


----------



## pierre-auvergne (26 Novembre 2008)

> Site sympa.
> Entre-t-il dans la catégorie des sites faits par iWeb exclusivement ?



On peut dire que oui, puisqu'il n'y a pas d'autre logiciel qu'Iweb pour ce qui est du site en lui-même.


----------



## macalounet (26 Novembre 2008)

c'est génial ce système de panier Paypal, moi qui cherchait cela pour le site de ma fille ...
je vais analyser cela et voir si ce n'est pas trop gourmand ( en pourcentage pour le service ).


----------



## macalounet (26 Novembre 2008)

Merlin Myrddins a dit:


> Merci,
> j'avoue n'avoir jamais eu de problème avec safari et pourtant je surf depuis 1 mois sur mon site avec ce navigateur. Si cela est possible réessayez.
> Merci



coup de blues de Safari, car je n'ai plus rencontré de problème depuis.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour vos commentaires.. Mon site à été fait avec iweb, keynote (pour la video et le flash) et photoshop pour les illustrations.
je cherche des partenaires pour mon site. Si vous êtes intéressé, contactez-moi.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Novembre 2008)

Merlin Myrddins a dit:


> Merci pour vos commentaires.. Mon site à été fait avec iweb, keynote (pour la video et le flash) et photoshop pour les illustrations.
> je cherche des partenaires pour mon site. Si vous êtes intéressé, contactez-moi.



des partenaires ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

Oui des partenaires pour un échange de lien..Merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Novembre 2008)

Ok, des liens de ton site vers le mien par exemple et des liens du mien vers le tien...

Faut voir.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta proposition Pierre, mais je cherche des sites avec un pagerank de 2 ou +...


----------



## babariuz (28 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
alors voilà, je suis motivé pour apprendre à creer mon site web. Le plan c 'est que je n 'y connais rien de rien, mais alors que dalle. Alors plutôt que de partir dans toues les directions, je me dis qu 'avec un peu de chance je vais tomber sur quelqu'un qui s'y connait un peu et qui me dira vers ou m 'orienter. Je ne demande pas qu 'on maide à le réaliser, mais plutôt qu 'on me dise où aller apprendre. Je suppose qu 'il existe des tutorieux et des trucs plus ou moins pédagogiques.
Voilà, ma bouteille à la mer est lancée...
A plus

Babariuuz


----------



## koeklin (28 Novembre 2008)

Pour les bases d'iWeb (expliqué sur iWeb'06) c'est ici  et pour les trucs en plus qu'a apporté iWeb 08 c'est là
Commence avec ça


----------



## Benleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

Lu'

Voici un petit site perso conçu entièrement avec iWeb. Il traite en fait de la restauration d'une Jeep qu'on possede dans la famille depuis 30ans. Il me permet en fait de partager sur les différents forum des images et des conseils de restauration .

Voila!

http://perso.latribu.com/Benleroy


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Novembre 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lien que tu as posté.  et ben en fait... si ! 

et c'est vraiment sympa ! tu es passé par iweb 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

J'aime beaucoup


----------



## zepatente (28 Novembre 2008)

babariuz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> alors voilà, je suis motivé pour apprendre à creer mon site web. Le plan c 'est que je n 'y connais rien de rien, mais alors que dalle. Alors plutôt que de partir dans toues les directions, je me dis qu 'avec un peu de chance je vais tomber sur quelqu'un qui s'y connait un peu et qui me dira vers ou m 'orienter. Je ne demande pas qu 'on maide à le réaliser, mais plutôt qu 'on me dise où aller apprendre. Je suppose qu 'il existe des tutorieux et des trucs plus ou moins pédagogiques.
> Voilà, ma bouteille à la mer est lancée...
> A plus
> ...



N'hésites pas à poser des questions et visitez iweb beginner et son forum ..mon site s'adresse au débutant 

Bonne création

@+


----------



## Benleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

Merci .

Je suis passé via iWeb 2.0. J'ai un peu chipotté au niveau des themes et de l'interface, et je dois avoir que c'est un véritable jeu d'enfant de faire un blog. Y a vraiment moyen de faire pas mal de choses


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Décembre 2008)

Benleroy a dit:


> Merci .
> 
> Je suis passé via iWeb 2.0. J'ai un peu chipotté au niveau des themes et de l'interface, et je dois avoir que c'est un véritable jeu d'enfant de faire un blog. Y a vraiment moyen de faire pas mal de choses



Ah ! Préviens-nous !


----------



## Arkham (4 Décembre 2008)

bonjour 
j'utilise iWeb depuis plusieurs années dans mon travail, exclusivement pour bâtir du mini-site événementiel... car c'est VRAIMENT pratique quant on a des chnagements rapides et réguliers à effectuer... dans mon cas : tous les jours.

je vous poste la 3ième mouture que j'ai réalisé pour le marché de Noël de Grenoble.
l'idée étant de créer une ambiance sur le thème illuminations de Noël... ce qui est parfait avec thème iWeb "chambre noire" que j'ai utilisé pour le site.

pour le reste, j'essaye chaque année de mettre un peu de tout : des téléchargements, beaucoup d'images, de la géolocalisation mapsgoogle via les fragments html, de la video, du blog, des podcasts, galeries photos, etc...

après le site reste basique dans sa conception, je n'utilise pas encore Bannerzestpro et autres outils pour des barres navigations en flash etc ... mais au vu de certains sites vraiment bien faits et posté sur le forum, il faut vraiment que je m'y mette.

tout commentaire pouvant améliorer l'ergo du site est le bienvenu.
le site : http://www.noel-grenoble.com

bonne journée @ toutes et tous !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

Globalement, site très sympa, très bien conçu. 

Juste 2 remarques :

- sur la page d'accueil "ENTRER" est perdu dans la masse des éléments de la page. Il faudrait trouver un moyen de le rendre plus voyant ou de changer la disposition des éléments sur la page pour qu'il se repère plus facilement
- sur les tes pages "Animations", etc le petit texte à droite en gris n'est pas assez visible, limite noyé dans le fond anthracite. Essaie de lui trouver une autre couleur pour qu'il ressorte davantage.


----------



## Arkham (4 Décembre 2008)

merci iDuck,
sur la home c'est clair tu as raison...
en fait je voulais mettre la photo centrale en lien, mais pour une raison totalement inconnue , genre gestion des plans, arrières plans, je n'y arrive pas.... bizarre...
je vais réessayer de ce pas.
pour le mini texte dans "animations" clair, tu as raison, je vais éclaircir le texte... je ne m'étais pas cassé la tête, c'est la texture par défaut du thème "chambre noire"

merci encore pour tes commentaires


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

Arkham a dit:


> merci iDuck,
> sur la home c'est clair tu as raison...
> en fait je voulais mettre la photo centrale en lien, mais pour une raison totalement inconnue , genre gestion des plans, arrières plans, je n'y arrive pas.... bizarre...
> je vais réessayer de ce pas.
> ...


De rien. 

J'ajoute à ce que j'ai dit précédemment une petite suggestion : essayer de voir s'il est possible de regrouper des pages dans une même section pour alléger la barre de navigation (qui est très chargée) comme je l'ai fait sur le mien, ici par exemple.


----------



## LeProf (7 Décembre 2008)

Bon voila ma petite contribution: www.peyriacdemer.org

Il s'agit du site officiel de la mairie de mon village, que nous avons fait ma femme et moi.
C'est notre premier site et première utilisation d'iweb aussi. Il n'est pas terminé et certaines modifications sont déjà envisagées, comme par exemple:
- de supprimer la barre de navigation iweb que nous n'arrivons pas à customer, pour en faire une par nous-même de manière à choisir notre typo, sa taille et sa couleur.
- mettre en place une "balade virtuelle" sous forme de diaporama, pour voir le village et ses environs.

Vos avis nous intéressent ...


----------



## jeanclaudep (7 Décembre 2008)

Très sympa


----------



## AppleGold (19 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Alors ça y est, je me lance. Je viens de découvrir iWeb alors voici mon (tout petit) site qui n'a pas la prétention de rivaliser avec les beaux sites plein de contenu que j'ai pu voir jusque-là mais faut bien se lancer un jour ... 

Peu de contenu pour l'instant mais j'y travaille .. Vos remarques seront les bienvenues.

http://applegold.new.fr


----------



## Pierre T.R. (19 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Voici mon site, créé avec iWeb 08 sur lequel je fais partager mes passions : la photographie, la peinture, et bien sûr Apple !!

http://pierretr.110mb.com


----------



## Pierre T.R. (19 Décembre 2008)

Petite question :

est-il possible, par un logiciel ou une bidouille, de publier son site à partir d'iWeb directement sur un serveur différent de Mobile Me ?
Pour l'instant j'exporte mon site sous forme de dossier et ensuite je l'envoi avec Cyberduck (client FTP) sur mon serveur.

Est-il donc possible de le publier avec iWeb mais sans Mobile Me ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## zepatente (19 Décembre 2008)

Bravo pour ton site !! tes peintures sont magnifiques !!!

les deux solutions sont :

-  à partir d'iweb , publier sur mobileme
- à partir d'iweb publier dans un dossier, puis transférer à avec un ftp sur un hébergement autre que mobileme

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Décembre 2008)

Pierre T.R. a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voici mon site, créé avec iWeb 08 sur lequel je fais partager mes passions : la photographie, la peinture, et bien sûr Apple !!
> 
> http://pierretr.110mb.com



Bravo ! Tu fais concurrence à Madeline !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2008)

Pierre T.R. a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voici mon site, créé avec iWeb 08 sur lequel je fais partager mes passions : la photographie, la peinture, et bien sûr Apple !!
> 
> http://pierretr.110mb.com


Ton site est très sympa mais il faudrait harmoniser les thèmes des pages : le même pour toutes au lieu de 3 différents.


----------



## ascaris1 (20 Décembre 2008)

allez, même pas peur: 

http://crbm.vet-alfort.fr


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Décembre 2008)

ascaris1 a dit:


> allez, même pas peur:
> 
> http://crbm.vet-alfort.fr



C'est très sympa ! 

Deux petits trucs. - Les pages sont un peu longues à charger. - La vidéo de cette page n'est visible.

A+


----------



## ascaris1 (21 Décembre 2008)

Oh ben chez moi elle marche... Je vais éditer un peu... Plutot autre chose que du mp4 ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Décembre 2008)

ascaris1 a dit:


> Oh ben chez moi elle marche... Je vais éditer un peu... Plutot autre chose que du mp4 ?



Ptêtre.


----------



## zepatente (22 Décembre 2008)

ascaris1 a dit:


> Oh ben chez moi elle marche... Je vais éditer un peu... Plutot autre chose que du mp4 ?



quel est le poids de la vidéo ?


----------



## ascaris1 (22 Décembre 2008)

elle fait 3Mo mais c'est la plus pitite des trois vidéos (et ma préférée mais en même temps je ne suis probablementpas le meilleur juge)... Après il y a l'histoire de 'plus ton HD est gros plus la séquence apparaît massive" mais ceci dit je ne pense pas que cela puisse inverser la taille apparente par rapport à mes pauvres 250 Mo ... si ?


----------



## koeklin (23 Décembre 2008)

il semblerait qu'un des fichiers javascript (WidgetCommon.js) de cette page soit corrompue . Retente une exportation de la page et de ses fichiers joints. 
A mon avis tu vois la vidéo car tu dois avoir une version correcte de ce fichier dans les caches de ton navigateur.


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux Noël


----------



## ascaris1 (23 Décembre 2008)

Vous êtes dans firefox les non visionneurs ? J'ai rechargé les fichiers de la page en question... Mais pour moi ca ne fait pas de différence, ça marchait déjà même en vidant le cache...


----------



## koeklin (24 Décembre 2008)

En fait lors du premier chargement de la page  sur Safari, la vidéo n'est pas lisible.
puis il faut recharger la page pour que la vidéo s'affiche (cinq petits cochons).

Sur Firefox, la vidéo est chargée sans problème.


----------



## ascaris1 (24 Décembre 2008)

Je propose qu'on classe cela dans les problèmes d'iweb dot les solutions sont inconnues... je mettrai un petit mot genre 'si la vidéo ne s'affiche pas comme elle devrait, merci de recharger cette page....'

je pourrais aussi écrire à apple pour demander une figurine antstress a palper de steve jobs mais je n'ai pas eu le succès escompté quand j'ai fait ça à microsoft pour des grattages de tête face aux macros d'excel je crois.... Et puis si ca se trouve le steve est malade alors...


----------



## Samanjaro (24 Décembre 2008)

Voici le mien

http://web.mac.com/samanjaro/Site/Menu.html


----------



## zepatente (24 Décembre 2008)

bienvenue ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2008)

Samanjaro a dit:


> Voici le mien
> 
> http://web.mac.com/samanjaro/Site/Menu.html


En vrac :

- manque d'uniformisation des thèmes (le thème de la page d'accueil est très chouette : tu devrais l'appliquer aux autres
- sur la page d'accueil "Cliquez ici" renvoie sur la page d'accueil
- "*C*a veut tout dire" et non "Sa veut tout dire".


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Joyeux Noël



Ben !  Je n'ai pas décelé du premier coup d'oeil !


----------



## ascaris1 (26 Décembre 2008)

Bon pour nos amis mélomanes (enfin qui ont des goûts musicaux partageables avec les miens du moins) et qui ont de la bande passante, j'ai ajouté quelques vidéos - que j'espère rigolotes... Voilà voilà....

http://crbm.vet-alfort.fr/


----------



## iteeth (6 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous!
Bon voilà j'ai fait avec ma copine un ptit blog avec iweb sur notre voyage en Inde, alors ne vous attendez pas à un site extraordinaire on l'a fait avec la première version et il doit ressembler à une multitude d'autres blogs mais on est content quand même! Y'a encore quelques trucs à changer(des fautes déjà) mais si ça vous chante d'y faire un tour...
http://iteeth.free.fr


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Janvier 2009)

iteeth a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> Bon voilà j'ai fait avec ma copine un ptit blog avec iweb sur notre voyage en Inde, alors ne vous attendez pas à un site extraordinaire on l'a fait avec la première version et il doit ressembler à une multitude d'autres blogs mais on est content quand même! Y'a encore quelques trucs à changer(des fautes déjà) mais si ça vous chante d'y faire un tour...
> http://iteeth.free.fr



C'est pas mal du tout !  Juste deux trois trucs : 

-La page d'accueil est très longue à charger, et ça peut être désagréable pour des utilisateurs de bas débit.
-Des textes sont coupés. 



> Des bons souvenirs en compagnie d'Isabelle et



A+

Edit. Un clermontois de plus. Un !


----------



## iteeth (7 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> -Des textes sont coupés.


Ben en fait la suite est sur la photo qui suit, je sais c'est un peu c*n... Et pour la page d'accueil comment faire pour qu'elle charge plus vite?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Janvier 2009)

Tu réduit la taille des photos.


----------



## zepatente (7 Janvier 2009)

les thèmes tels celui que tu utilises , alourdissent beaucoup les pages.

La solution bientôt dans un tutoriel


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2009)

iteeth a dit:


> Et pour la page d'accueil comment faire pour qu'elle charge plus vite?


Va sur ma page. "Cliquez moi"
Clique sur ma page d'accueil en maintenant ta souris et déplace la page... alors ? 
Il n'y a qu'une seule photo sur cette page. 
Retourne sur ta page et fait la même chose, comme tu peux t'en apercevoir elle est composée de plusieurs photos.
Explication dans  le N° 82 d'Avosmac page 40 et 41.
PJG 
*Cliquez moi*


----------



## zepatente (8 Janvier 2009)

PJG a dit:


> Va sur ma page. "Cliquez moi"
> Clique sur ma page d'accueil en maintenant ta souris et déplace la page... alors ?
> Il n'y a qu'une seule photo sur cette page.
> Retourne sur ta page et fait la même chose, comme tu peux t'en apercevoir elle est composée de plusieurs photos.
> ...



J'attendais que tu arrives, j'allais dire AVM 84


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Janvier 2009)

PJG a dit:


> Va sur ma page. "Cliquez moi"
> Clique sur ma page d'accueil en maintenant ta souris et déplace la page... alors ?
> Il n'y a qu'une seule photo sur cette page.
> Retourne sur ta page et fait la même chose, comme tu peux t'en apercevoir elle est composée de plusieurs photos.
> ...



Je ne sais pas si vraiment la meilleure solution.

Ton site : 31 secondes 84 (cache vidé)
Le site d'ITeeth : 19 secondes 73 (cache vidé)

ça pourrait devenir intéressant si l'image de ton site était moins lourde. (=1,1 Mo)


----------



## dominicwashington (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
Voilà, c'est fait, il est fini.

Mon site http://web.me.com/dominicwashington/www ... lcome.html est en ligne.
ATTENTION: site anglophone.

Il s'agit pour moi de me faire connaître par la petite porte. Visitez, lisez, jugez... Moi, je vais me coucher. Je susi trop timide   ... Non, je rigole. Je pense avoir tout mis. Y'a même un forum pour vous lâcher.

Si vous voyez des choses qui vous semblent gênantes, voire qui vous choquent   , n'hésitez pas à me le dire ici.

Et par dessus tout, je tiens à remercier Zepatente   , qui fut de très (nombreux) conseils, et aussi à Pierre-Auvergne (beaucoup moins, mais quand même, il le mérite).

Voila je vous laisse voir tout ça et puis n'hésitez pas à faire parler de moi. Je vous remercie tous.

PS: Je repasserai régulièrement. J'ai un autre site à faire   
PS2: Je parlerais bien de ton site sur le mien, mais le tien est francophone, alors...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Janvier 2009)

Salut. ça commence mal. 

*We're Sorry.*

Le lien n'est pas le bon. Revérifie.

De rien pour les quelques maigres coup de main.


----------



## dominicwashington (8 Janvier 2009)

On recommence. C'est la mauvaise manie du copier coller 
alors c'est http//web.me.com/dominicwashington
Voilà.

Comment ca va en Auvergne? Pas trop de neige?


----------



## dominicwashington (8 Janvier 2009)

http://web.me.com/dominicwashington

Non, le dîtes pas, je le sais déjà.


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> J'attendais que tu arrives, j'allais dire AVM 84


Non c'est bien le N° 82, mais je ne vais plus le répéter, il paraît que ce n'est pas flagrant.  
Moi avec mes 8681.815 Kbps  ça me va bien.  
Cache vidé sur Safari 5 secondes à 21h 27.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Janvier 2009)

dominicwashington a dit:


> http://web.me.com/dominicwashington
> 
> Non, le dîtes pas, je le sais déjà.



Ah. Oui. c'est autre chose. C'est vraiment pas mal du tout !  Le temps de chargement est parfaitement supportable, la charte graphique impeccable ! Que du positif. Je n'ai même pas trouvé de lien mort ! 

Bravo !

Edit. Et non, pas un pet de neige, du moins, dans la cuvette clermontoise.


----------



## dominicwashington (9 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Ah. Oui. c'est autre chose. C'est vraiment pas mal du tout !  Le temps de chargement est parfaitement supportable, la charte graphique impeccable ! Que du positif. Je n'ai même pas trouvé de lien mort !



Bonjour. merci de l'avis. depuis le temps que je te vois sillonner les forums, je voulais l'avis d'un expert.


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2009)

Site qui évolue: nouvelles pages, photo allégée, etc...  quelques bricoles.

En projet (quand le temps disponible le permettra), mise en place d'une barre de navigation "Home made" en remplacement de celle du thème Iweb.


----------



## zepatente (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

il serais bien justement comme tu es dans la création de ta barre de navigation , éclaircir les liens car gris sur rouge , on voit pas grand chose 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Janvier 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Site qui évolue: nouvelles pages, photo allégée, etc...  quelques bricoles.
> 
> En projet (quand le temps disponible le permettra), mise en place d'une barre de navigation "Home made" en remplacement de celle du thème Iweb.



Sympa ! Juste une question. Pourquoi supprimer les accents dans ton défileur ?



zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> il serais bien justement comme tu es dans la création de ta barre de navigation , éclaircir les liens car gris sur rouge , on voit pas grand chose
> 
> @+



Effectivement, tu peut faire ça à partir de l'inspecteur, catégorie liens.


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> il serais bien justement comme tu es dans la création de ta barre de navigation , éclaircir les liens car gris sur rouge , on voit pas grand chose
> 
> @+



c'est le but recherché


----------



## PJG (10 Janvier 2009)

dominicwashington a dit:


> http://web.me.com/dominicwashington
> Non, le dîtes pas, je le sais déjà.


Quoi, que tes pages sont trop longues.


----------



## dominicwashington (10 Janvier 2009)

PJG a dit:


> Quoi, que tes pages sont trop longues.



Que je suis un imbécile, parce qu'il m'a fallu trois posts pour donner correctement l'adresse de mon site. 

Quant à la longueur, personne d'autre n'en a parlé. Mais je note.


----------



## Ray_Mee (14 Janvier 2009)

Le site de mes occupations professionnelles :

http://www.delacloche.com

une partie plus "privée :

http://www.delacloche.com/afrique

Un site bricolé pour une amie :

http://www.artetevolution.com


----------



## zepatente (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Un mot que vient à l'esprit "sobriété et c'est çà que j'aime !!! 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Janvier 2009)

Ray_Mee a dit:


> Le site de mes occupations professionnelles :
> 
> http://www.delacloche.com
> 
> ...



Je crois que je préfère le premier ! en tout cas, c'est très réussi !  et les photos du deuxième sont géniales !


----------



## Madeline (14 Janvier 2009)

Ray_Mee a dit:


> Le site de mes occupations professionnelles :
> 
> http://www.delacloche.com
> 
> ...



Clair et lisible grahiquement. Bref du boulot de Pro


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un mot que vient à l'esprit "sobriété et c'est çà que j'aime !!!
> 
> @+



Hello zepatente tu es sur ce forum aussi ! cool !
ça tombe bien j'ai un tout petit pb à résoudre.

j'ai créé des boutons. ils s'affichent lorsque je publie dans un dossier mais sur iweb ça reste en point d'interrogation.:mouais:

Comment faire pour qu'ils réapparaisse ?

Merci de ton aide mais les autres membres peuvent participer aussi


----------



## Madeline (18 Janvier 2009)

Djen75 a dit:


> Hello zepatente tu es sur ce forum aussi ! cool !
> ça tombe bien j'ai un tout petit pb à résoudre.
> 
> j'ai créé des boutons. ils s'affichent lorsque je publie dans un dossier mais sur iweb ça reste en point d'interrogation.:mouais:
> ...



Merci pour ton autorisation à participer  
Mais finalement je préfère m'abstenir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

arf bon tampis :-( j'attendrai patiemment


----------



## zepatente (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

la patience est souvent récompensé .

peux tu me dire quelle page afin que j'en sache un peu plus ?

Merci 

@+


----------



## koeklin (21 Janvier 2009)

Djen75 a dit:


> j'ai créé des boutons. ils s'affichent lorsque je publie dans un dossier mais sur iweb ça reste en point d'interrogation. :mouais:


Serait il possible d'avoir une capture d'écran de iWeb avec ces points d'interrogation, stp?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Janvier 2009)

Des points d'interrogation sur un fond bleu ? Je republierais tout.


----------



## koeklin (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Des points d'interrogation sur un fond bleu ? Je republierais tout.


 Nuance : des points d'interrogation dans iWeb et non dans le dossier publié.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Janvier 2009)

Autant pour moi. Des formats non valides alors ?

Puis zut.


----------



## ikeke (21 Janvier 2009)

Je me suis lancé aussi, mon site "Journal d'un Switcher" est un blog sur lequel je parle de mon switch mac qui a débuté jeudi de la semaine passée.


----------



## koeklin (21 Janvier 2009)

Rien qu'en voyant le bas de la page "UN SWITCH ÇA SE PRÉPARE ! SI SI, JE VOUS JURE !", j'étais conquis 


merci


----------



## zepatente (21 Janvier 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Je me suis lancé aussi, mon site "Journal d'un Switcher" est un blog sur lequel je parle de mon switch mac qui a débuté jeudi de la semaine passée.



Merci pour ton expérience etsi tu veux t'aider encore plus pour un bon SWITCH, le site idéal  c'est www.debutersurmac.com !!!

@+


----------



## Madeline (21 Janvier 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Je me suis lancé aussi, mon site "Journal d'un Switcher" est un blog sur lequel je parle de mon switch mac qui a débuté jeudi de la semaine passée.



Très sympa ton site  :love:
Quand tu connaîtras mieux iweb, je suis certaine que tu vas personnaliser le graphisme


----------



## ikeke (21 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Rien qu'en voyant le bas de la page "UN SWITCH ÇA SE PRÉPARE ! SI SI, JE VOUS JURE !", j'étais conquis



Merci 



zepatente a dit:


> Merci pour ton expérience etsi tu veux t'aider encore plus pour un bon SWITCH, le site idéal  c'est www.debutersurmac.com !!!


Effectivement c'est un des sites que j'ai consulté, il est dans la liste des liens, les tutos  vidéos sont excellents.



Madeline a dit:


> Très sympa ton site  :love:
> Quand tu connaîtras mieux iweb, je suis certaine que tu vas personnaliser le graphisme


Merci beaucoup pour tes encouragements. iWeb a l'air effectivement plus complet qu'il n'y parait. J'espère bien comprendre comment il fonctionne au niveau des graphismes et de bien d'autres points. J'ai tellement de chose encore à apprendre, je vais faire ça tout doucement


----------



## ikeke (21 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Rien qu'en voyant le bas de la page "UN SWITCH ÇA SE PRÉPARE ! SI SI, JE VOUS JURE !", j'étais conquis



Merci 



zepatente a dit:


> Merci pour ton expérience etsi tu veux t'aider encore plus pour un bon SWITCH, le site idéal  c'est www.debutersurmac.com !!!


Effectivement c'est un des sites que j'ai consulté mais j'ai oublié de le mettre dans la liste, je vais corriger ca de suite car les tutos y vidéos sont excellents. 



Madeline a dit:


> Très sympa ton site  :love:
> Quand tu connaîtras mieux iweb, je suis certaine que tu vas personnaliser le graphisme


Merci beaucoup pour tes encouragements. iWeb a l'air effectivement plus complet qu'il n'y parait. J'espère bien comprendre comment il fonctionne au niveau des graphismes et de bien d'autres points. J'ai tellement de chose encore à apprendre, je vais faire ça tout doucement


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Janvier 2009)

Punaise. Pas mal du tout. Je crois que je le recommenderai aux nouveaux switchers sur macgé.


----------



## ikeke (22 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Punaise. Pas mal du tout. Je crois que je le recommenderai aux nouveaux switchers sur macgé.



Il n'est pour l'instant pas très rempli mais j'ai encore quelques articles à poster. Ils seront assez spécifique à mon matériel mais bon ca pourra peut etre servir, je ne suis pas le seul a utiliser un serveur NAS je pense.

Merci pour ton soutient en tout cas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Je me suis lancé aussi, mon site "Journal d'un Switcher" est un blog sur lequel je parle de mon switch mac qui a débuté jeudi de la semaine passée.


Sympa comme site.

Mais juste une remarque : il manque un mot là.



> Concernant le clavier, la seule difficulté vient du fait que les touches dun clavier Mac et dun clavier ne sont pas toutes situées aux même endroits.



Tu voulais dire 



> Concernant le clavier, la seule difficulté vient du fait que les touches dun clavier Mac et dun clavier *PC* ne sont pas toutes situées aux même endroits.


----------



## ikeke (22 Janvier 2009)

Merci iDuck, j'essaie de relire à chaque fois mais il arrive que je zappe des erreurs ou des mots oubliés. Je vais corriger ça ce soir


----------



## Mick59320 (25 Janvier 2009)

Salut tout le monde, voila moi aussi je m'y suis mis
venez découvrir mon site fait avec iweb

http://web.me.com/mick.bourgois

à bientot!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2009)

Mick59320 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, voila moi aussi je m'y suis mis
> venez découvrir mon site fait avec iweb
> 
> http://web.me.com/mick.bourgois
> ...


Site sympa mais les pages mériteraient un thème plus fun que ce gris et noir.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Janvier 2009)

Mick59320 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, voila moi aussi je m'y suis mis
> venez découvrir mon site fait avec iweb
> 
> http://web.me.com/mick.bourgois
> ...



C'est bien inspiré du thème, mais les pages mériteraient peut-être un temps de chargement plus rapide !  et puis y a pas mal de pub.

A+


----------



## koeklin (25 Janvier 2009)

A mon avis, ce sont les pubs qui ralentissent le site...


----------



## ikeke (25 Janvier 2009)

Mick59320 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, voila moi aussi je m'y suis mis
> venez découvrir mon site fait avec iweb
> 
> http://web.me.com/mick.bourgois
> ...


 
Très Sympa ! Par contre sur la page Photo (http://web.me.com/mick.bourgois/Boulbis_Boules/Mes_albums/Mes_albums.html) tu as oublié de changer le titre c'est toujours indiqué "Le monde de Grégory".
Le contenu est chouette mais par contre pour moi autant de pub c'est rédhibitoire...


----------



## koeklin (26 Janvier 2009)

Mick59320 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, voila moi aussi je m'y suis mis
> venez découvrir mon site fait avec iweb
> 
> http://web.me.com/mick.bourgois
> ...


Saut Mick59320,
je vois que tu as un forum dans ta barre de menu
 si tu veux que ton lien atterrisse directement sur le forum et non sur la page iWeb forum tu devrais utiliser cette astuce de Club iWeb


----------



## shuby (28 Janvier 2009)

Salut,
j'ai réalisé le site de mon association avec Iweb, dites moi ce que vous pensez!
Musicadanse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2009)

shuby a dit:


> Salut,
> j'ai réalisé le site de mon association avec Iweb, dites moi ce que vous pensez!
> Musicadanse


Très sympa. 

Mais comment as-tu fait la version pour iPhone ?


----------



## koeklin (28 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais comment as-tu fait la version pour iPhone ?


elle n'est pas réalisée avec iWeb en tout cas, c'est pas plus mal non plus
Si ça t'intéresse y'a des fichiers utiles ici pour donner un look iphone, iDuck 
faut patouiller dans les codes par contre.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Janvier 2009)

C'est épatant ! J'aime beaucoup les boutons, et le soin apporté à la version IPhone ! Bravo !


----------



## shuby (28 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fais une version Iphone avec Iweb, mais je la trouve trop lourde, donc aucun intérêt, autant rester sur le site normal.
Pour la version iphone, je me suit inspiré d'un fichier .html que j'avais trouvé je ne sais plus ou sur le web, et ensuite modifié à l'ancienne.
Mon seul soucis vient du podcast, car il marche trés bien, mais je n'arrive pas à uploader des vidéos trop grosses, je ne sais pas si ça vient de la connexion, du ftp free, ou de cyberduck!
J'avais espoir avec la gestion des ftp dans iweb 09, mais pour l'instant, comme je l'ai dis dans un autre message, je n'arrive pas à le configurer avec free.
Sinon le blog est fait avec wordpress, beaucoup plus agréable que iweb je trouve, et gestion avec l'iphone


----------



## fxav (28 Janvier 2009)

Slt Shuby !

Comment as tu fait pour faire un flux RSS sur un site hébergé par free ?


----------



## shuby (28 Janvier 2009)

c'est par ce que mon blog est sous wordpress.
J'avais mon blog aussi avec iweb, mais pour le mettre à jour je trouvais ça trop galère.
Alors comme free gère le php je l'ai passé sous wordpress, et je trouve ça plus agréable à gérer, possible de se connecter de n'importe quel navigateur pour rajouter des billets et en plus je peux le mettre à jour avec l'iphone ce qui est un plus sympa!


----------



## zepatente (28 Janvier 2009)

fxav a dit:


> Slt Shuby !
> 
> Comment as tu fait pour faire un flux RSS sur un site hébergé par free ?



il faut renseigner le champ correspondant au rss , dans iweb 08 c'est la première fenêtre quand tu publies en local .  iweb 09 je le reçoit dans quelques minutes


----------



## jodimac (28 Janvier 2009)

très bien le site de shuby et surtout très optimise et rapide par rapport a beaucoup de sites iweb

quel est ton secret ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Janvier 2009)

jodimac a dit:


> très bien le site de shuby et surtout très optimise et rapide par rapport a beaucoup de sites iweb
> 
> quel est ton secret ?



Même si il est rapide, je trouve le temps de chargement un peu long..

16 secondes pour celui là, et 9 pour iwebeginner.com, par exemple...

( cache vidé, évidemment... sinon, vu la fréquence de consultation d'iwebeginner...  )


----------



## Photoju (31 Janvier 2009)

Voila pour voir

http://julien.cadoudal.perso.neuf.fr/MeltingPot/Accueil.html


----------



## martinmena (31 Janvier 2009)

Pour rajouter un compteur à votre site, il faut que votre site soit en ligne sur internet. 
Vous allez au fichier et ensuite insérer. Et çà doit marcher !
Moi, j'ai mis un compteur dans mon site.

http://web.me.com/antoniomartinmena/www.martinmena.org/Bienvenue.html


----------



## ikeke (31 Janvier 2009)

martinmena a dit:


> Pour rajouter un compteur à votre site, il faut que votre site soit en ligne sur internet.
> Vous allez au fichier et ensuite insérer. Et çà doit marcher !
> Moi, j'ai mis un compteur dans mon site.
> 
> http://web.me.com/antoniomartinmena/www.martinmena.org/Bienvenue.html



Très sympa ! Par contre, je pense que laisser l'adresse mail en clair sur chaque page est une mauvaise idée car elle risque d'etre recupérée et de générer du spam sur cette boite mail


----------



## jerrygoler (5 Février 2009)

voila mon site a subi beaucoup de changement, je vous laisse juger et j'attends vos conseils.

www.jeremiemazenq.com

Jérémie


----------



## ikeke (5 Février 2009)

jerrygoler a dit:


> voila mon site a subi beaucoup de changement, je vous laisse juger et j'attends vos conseils.
> 
> www.jeremiemazenq.com
> 
> Jérémie



Très sympa, j'aime beaucoup, je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour écrire comme ca de façon inclinée mais le rendu global du site me plait beaucoup. Très agréable je trouve ton site


----------



## jerrygoler (6 Février 2009)

merci pour tous ces compliments 

Pour écrire penché c'est très simple, tu séléctionne ton texte, tu va dans inspecteur des mesures et du choisi l'ange de rotation.


----------



## ikeke (6 Février 2009)

jerrygoler a dit:


> merci pour tous ces compliments
> 
> Pour écrire penché c'est très simple, tu séléctionne ton texte, tu va dans inspecteur des mesures et du choisi l'ange de rotation.



Effectivement c'est tout simple et c'est du plus bel effet. Merci pour l'astuce.


----------



## Eugène13 (6 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon site fait avec iweb publié sur un autre hébergement que mobileme via ftp et iweb09 (très cool la publication maitenant).
www.everest2009.fr
Je voudrais mettre la date du jour dans ma page accueil.
Faut-il faire du code HTML ou y a-t-'il un moyen plus simple ?
Merci.


----------



## zepatente (6 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

très très beau site !!!


pour la date voisi un code à mettre dans un fragment html d'iweb


```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
        d = new Date(); 
      document.write("<p>Aujourd'hui, nous sommes le : <span style='color:#000;'>"); 
      document.write(d.toLocaleDateString()); 
      document.write("</span></p>"); 
    </script>
```


@+


----------



## Eugène13 (6 Février 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> très très beau site !!!
> 
> ...



J'ai affaire à un connaisseur
Merci pour les compliments
Je vais essayer dès ce soir.
Petite question subsidiaire : comment mettre dans le code la police d'affichage ?:rose:
Merci d'avance...


----------



## zepatente (6 Février 2009)

merci pour le compliment aussi :rose:


```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
        d = new Date(); 
      document.write("<p>Aujourd'hui, nous sommes le : <span style='font:bold 20px arial;'>"); 
      document.write(d.toLocaleDateString()); 
      document.write("</span></p>"); 
    </script>
```


----------



## Eugène13 (6 Février 2009)

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2009)

Eugène13 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon site fait avec iweb publié sur un autre hébergement que mobileme via ftp et iweb09 (très cool la publication maitenant).
> www.everest2009.fr
> ...


Superbe ! 

Juste 2 questions :

- comment as-tu fait ta barre de navigation ?
- où publies-tu pour que la publication directe avec iWeb '09 marche ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Février 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> très très beau site !!!





Eugène13 a dit:


> J'ai affaire à un connaisseur
> Merci pour les compliments
> Merci d'avance...





zepatente a dit:


> merci pour le compliment aussi :rose:





Eugène13 a dit:


> Merci





Je trouve ça vachement bien !  Je garde le site en préférences, et ne manquerai de le consulter le plus souvent possible pour voir l'avancée de votre projet !


----------



## Eugène13 (6 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Superbe !
> 
> Juste 2 questions :
> 
> ...



Content que cela te plaise.

j'ai viré la barre que fais automatiquement iweb puis j'ai fait les boutons du milieu carré avec les formes  et dégradant la couleur. Les deux boutons de côtés sont arrondis et je joue sur les différences de plans. enfin, je fais les textes avec les liens ! Un peu lourd mais je suis content du résultat.

Je publie chez 1&1 directement avec iweb09, avant je passais par la manip pulier dans un dossier et ftp du dossier. Plus pratique iweb09 !!


----------



## zepatente (6 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Superbe !
> 
> Juste 2 questions :
> 
> ...



Eb effet 1&1 propose un hébergement de type linux donc le ftp marche 

@+


----------



## Eugène13 (6 Février 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je trouve ça vachement bien !  Je garde le site en préférences, et ne manquerai de le consulter le plus souvent possible pour voir l'avancée de votre projet !



Merci. 

Je vais mettre à jour ce week end.
N'hésitez pas à venir consulter et participer sur le blog qui sera alimenté en direct des pentes du toit du monde.... On n'arrête pas le progrès !


----------



## Eugène13 (6 Février 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> merci pour le compliment aussi :rose:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Super, ça marche !!
Sans abuser, comment changer la couleur et mettre un format date Vendredi 6 février 2009 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2009)

Eugène13 a dit:


> Content que cela te plaise.
> 
> j'ai viré la barre que fais automatiquement iweb puis j'ai fait les boutons du milieu carré avec les formes  et dégradant la couleur. Les deux boutons de côtés sont arrondis et je joue sur les différences de plans. enfin, je fais les textes avec les liens ! Un peu lourd mais je suis content du résultat.
> 
> Je publie chez 1&1 directement avec iweb09, avant je passais par la manip pulier dans un dossier et ftp du dossier. Plus pratique iweb09 !!


Merci.

Donc tu as fait ta barre un peu comme moi j'ai fait la mienne.


----------



## Eugène13 (6 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Donc tu as fait ta barre un peu comme moi j'ai fait la mienne.



Tout à fait iDuck


----------



## koeklin (7 Février 2009)

Si certains me connaissent déjà sur cette partie du forum pour venir en aide (du moins essayer) à quelques iwebusers en détresse , je n'ai jamais présenté de site fait sur iWeb et pour cause je n'ai jamais vraiment publié depuis deux ans sauf pour tester 2 ou 3 trucs pour les autres.
Voici un site d'astuces  pour les utilisateurs d'iWeb ( j'essaierais de ne pas marcher sur les plates-bandes de Clubiweb et de iwebeginner ). 

Il s'agit 
a) de regrouper les astuces (surtout celles que j'affectionne du genre "à tirer par les cheveux") que j'ai pu donner sur ce logiciel à droite à gauche (un epu MacGé, Mac4ever mais surtout le forum des utilisateurs d'iWeb  et le forum de debutersurmac) bon pour l'instant "y'en a pas bezef!"
b) d'offrir enfin un site iWeb à débutersurmac qui avait des tutos  sur iweb mais pas d'exemple de site iweb à offrir à ses visiteurs.
c) pour moi, il s'agit 
- d'un exercice pour pas trop perdre a main sur ce logiciel qui a vite fait de nous faire n'importe quoi, n'importe comment.
- de un peu me changer des éternelles lignes de codes de debutersurmac (je fais du mixte : mi-Wysiwyg mi-code sur dreamweaver, je commence par l'un et je finis par l'autre)

Son adresse http://iweb.debutersurmac.com


Une précision : ne cliquez pas dans le menu en accordéon dans la colonne de gauche de la page d'accueil sinon vous allez quitter le site iWeb sans forcément vous en rendre compte : debutersurmac et son site iWeb ont à peu près le même look


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Février 2009)

Sympa ! Du côté du contenu, j'apprécie particulièrement l'article sur keynote 08... je regarde ça ! 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## koeklin (7 Février 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Sympa ! Du côté du contenu, j'apprécie particulièrement l'article sur keynote 08... je regarde ça !
> 
> Merci d'avance !


La méthode du lien caché est pour ceux qu'il veulent ne pas tripoter le code
Elle est à conseiller si on veut afficher une bannière flash faite par Keynote '08 (ou 06) sur une seule page iWeb . 

Elle peut  être aussi utilisée dans pas mal de cas  où l'on a besoin d'uploader des fichiers nécessaires pour le bon fonctionnement d'un fragment HTML  (par ex. des images pour un effet rollover ou pour des images défilantes (balises marquee)). Mais dans ce cas on touche  un peu le code quand même

Dans le cas où l'on souhaite partager une bannière sur plusieurs pages, je conseille une méthode plus traditionnelle, du style avoir un dossier media à la racine de son site avec le swf dedans et l'édition du fichier html pour changer le chemin du fichier swf dans le code. Rien de bien méchant mais ça suffit à en rebuter certains.


----------



## Ineilaur (9 Février 2009)

Voici mon site perso que je viens a l'instant de finir avec iWeb '09 (bien pratique quand on manque de temps pour le développer à la main) :

http://aurelien-delrue.com/

Si vous avez des remarques ou des sugestions sur le design ou le contenu, n'hésitez pas .​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Février 2009)

Ineilaur a dit:


> Voici mon site perso que je viens a l'instant de finir avec iWeb '09 (bien pratique quand on manque de temps pour le développer à la main) :
> 
> http://aurelien-delrue.com/
> 
> Si vous avez des remarques ou des sugestions sur le design ou le contenu, n'hésitez pas .​



C'est très bien, mais il y a un truc qui m'a frappé : la police de titre de la page d'accueil n'est pas exactement la même que celle des pages suivante. Sinon c'est très sympa. Les projets sont intéressants, ont-ils étés développés sur mac ?


----------



## Ineilaur (10 Février 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est très bien, mais il y a un truc qui m'a frappé : la police de titre de la page d'accueil n'est pas exactement la même que celle des pages suivante. Sinon c'est très sympa. Les projets sont intéressants, ont-ils étés développés sur mac ?



Tu as raison concernant la police: la police de la page d'accueil n'est pas la même que sur les autres pages je la corrigerai ce soir (merci ).

Sinon, pour les projets, ils n'ont pas été développés sur Mac car je n'avais pas encore de Mac (j'ai eu mon Macbook alu en décembre dernier) mais maintenant ce sera le cas


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Février 2009)

Ineilaur a dit:


> Sinon, pour les projets, ils n'ont pas été développés sur Mac car je n'avais pas encore de Mac (j'ai eu mon Macbook alu en décembre dernier) mais maintenant ce sera le cas



Chouette !  Tu nous préviens dès que tu en as un nouveau !


----------



## Ineilaur (10 Février 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Chouette !  Tu nous préviens dès que tu en as un nouveau !



Le prochain sera surement celui que j'aurais pour mon stage de fin d'étude mais avant faut-il encore que j'en trouve un


----------



## draekjin (14 Février 2009)

Hop voici mon site fait avec iweb : 

www.romainvaysse.com


----------



## zepatente (14 Février 2009)

BRAVO !!!!! quelle beauté  je vote OUIIII


----------



## koeklin (14 Février 2009)

ton site est superbe 

Remarque : je pense que tu peux gagner en temps de chargement, tu devrais essayer une astuce à la noix : faire des captures de tes pages avec netfixer par exemple, effacer les zones de textes, les menus et les images , convertir l'image obtenue en jpeg80%, et te servir de l'image obtenue comme arriere plan de page,  par ex pour la page illustration:





puis coller les zones de textes et les images sur ta page 
Perso j'ai essayé, on obtient une image de fond de 144ko (pas énorme), ça devrait booster l'affichage. Inconvénient ça oblige à faire les pages deux fois (faut garder les pages originales en cas d'évolution du contenu sans les ajouter au menu)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

draekjin a dit:


> Hop voici mon site fait avec iweb :
> www.romainvaysse.com


*MERCI !* ..de m'avoir mise d'humeur youpi pour toute la journée :love: Je salue... 

_ps : j'aime beaucoup la bande son, sur Motion, c'est qui ?_


----------



## draekjin (14 Février 2009)

Merci pour vos messages. 

Effectivement le temps de chargement est mon principal soucis.... Je vais essayer ta technique même si ça m'oblige à faire pas mal de manip quand je veux faire des modifs... 


Ps: Pour la musique c'est "Belly Bongo" de Sonny J sur son album "Disastro".


----------



## MVM le Lion (14 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait un p'tit tour sur les sites indiqués et c'est vraiment bien, bravo !

a mon tour, je vous poste mon lien :

www.micheladrian.com

A bientôt,

MVM,


----------



## zepatente (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour Michel,

j'aime les couleurs choisis , les images mais je trouve juste dommage que tu utilises une page blog comme page d'accueil 

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour Michel,
> 
> j'aime les couleurs choisis , les images mais je trouve juste dommage que tu utilises une page blog comme page d'accueil
> 
> @+


Pareil pour moi.


----------



## polo2904 (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour,


voici le mien : http://mariage.en.traction.free.fr


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Février 2009)

polo2904 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> voici le mien : http://mariage.en.traction.free.fr



Donc !  

Sympa, rapide, sobre, mais le diaporama de la page photo ne fonctionne pas. Sinon, c'est


----------



## polo2904 (22 Février 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Donc !
> 
> Sympa, rapide, sobre, mais le diaporama de la page photo ne fonctionne pas. Sinon, c'est




Merci, c'est bizare je viens de l'essayer et il fonctionne...


----------



## koeklin (22 Février 2009)

si si, il marche.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Février 2009)

polo2904 a dit:


> Merci, c'est bizare je viens de l'essayer et il fonctionne...



Maintenant oui. Mes excuses !


----------



## koeklin (22 Février 2009)

c'est parce que c'est du très très lent débit en Auvergne , faut le temps que ça arrive!


----------



## polo2904 (22 Février 2009)

l'ennui avec iweb c'est le référencement, car il ne fait pas de meta. Moi je le modifie avant de le transférer avec logiciel FTP en rajoutant des meta via un éditeur de texte. Cela ma permis de bien remonter dans les recherche.


----------



## leonzeur (23 Février 2009)

au niveau du look et de la simplicité iWeb est super mais en effet je trouve qu'il y a quand même des lacunes: 
-Inclusion de balises méta : pourquoi peut on inclure des widget html et pas des balises ? 

-temps de chargement trop long : tous mes amis me l'ont reproché ..mes sites sont trop longs à charger et j'ai pourtant essayé d'alléger au maximum les fonds de pages et autres..

Je n'ai pas encore tout lu de ce forum mais je vous présente à nouveau les sites que j'ai fait avec iWeb sachant que je l'avais déjà fait auparavant mais qu'entre temps j'ai bossé dessus.

Alors voilà : 

-le site de mon activité qui pour le moment est bordélique à souhait mais que je dois remanier et rendre bien plus léger et concis: http://web.me.com/leon.zeur  ( en fait c'est un autre sujet mais les galeries MobileMe sont longues à charger et je croyais alléger en ne faisant que des liens vers elles dans le site ...) 


-le site que j'ai créé pour un ami éleveur de chiens, c'est celui sur lequel je bosse le plus pour le rendre plus léger et rapide à l'ouverture, simple et représentatif : http://ofmuma.free.fr

-et enfin le site créé pour une association à laquelle j'adhère et qui n'a pas bougé depuis quelque temps : http://vieux.peuples.free.fr

En ce moment, je travaille sur le référencement et l'HTML pour justement essayer de palier aux manques d'iWeb que pourtant j'adore ( et surtout dans sa version iLife9 lorsqu'Apple aura corrigé le bug de la publication FTP sur Free et autres ..)


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous;

Je vous met le lien de mon site internet que j'ai fais rapidement avec iWeb.
quelques conseils pour accelerer la rapidité de chargement et un avis général sur le site sont les bienvenus! 

Merci à tous

www.sansissueprod.pro.tm


----------



## koeklin (23 Février 2009)

des conseils 
ne pas choisir le thème freestyle ou tout thème tout en image, c'est lourd à la base
choisir un serveur rapide, web.me.com c'est pas tres rapide
ne pas inscruter des images en png, préférez le JPEG 80%
une image en jpeg transformée  sera convertit en png ça doit être le cas de celle ci pour laquelle tu as ajouté une transparence (le jpeg ne gère pas la transprence donc l'image a été convertie en png)
Eviter les superposition d'images.

Ex. 1 :  ça + ça = c'est énorme en poids 1050 ko pour la superposition de ces deux images, ça plombe ta vitesse d'affichage

Ex. 2 : "imposé" par iWeb
ça + ça = 250 Ko au total pour ces deux images

Pour éviter ce genre de choses il ya la méthode que j'ai conseillée à draekjin plus haut avec quelques petites variations que je n'ai pas le temps de détailler maintenant.


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses ! 

Alors le thème freestyle, parcequ'en effet, pour un premier site, il est toujours plus agréable et facile de démarrer à partir d'un modèle. Ensuite, peu à peu, je vais remplacer les éléments de modèle par les miens et le site deviendra plus pro.
Concernant la vitesse du serveur web.me.com, je ne peux pas faire autrement car justement, je paye mon service mobileme pour cela. vu la qualité de mes sites diffusés, ce n'est pas la peine pour moi d'aller payer un autre hebergeur, prions simplement pour qu'ils viennent installer des serveurs en europe.

Concernant la taille et le téléchargements des éléments d'image, je vais bosser la dessus, bien le merci pour tes conseils, je vais appliquer tout ça a la lettre et chronométrer les temps de chargement gagné a chaque fois !


----------



## zepatente (23 Février 2009)

juste un conseil pour faire plus pro : achète un nom de domaine  

sinon joli site !!!


----------



## koeklin (23 Février 2009)

Allez, quelques conseils pour alléger une page : http://iweb.debutersurmac.com/siteiweb/Blog/Entrees/2009/2/23_une_page_plus_legere.html


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Février 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Bonjour à tous;
> 
> Je vous met le lien de mon site internet que j'ai fais rapidement avec iWeb.
> quelques conseils pour accelerer la rapidité de chargement et un avis général sur le site sont les bienvenus!
> ...



C'est sympa.  Juste un petit truc que m'a fait un jour remarquer le grand dieu que nous connaissons tous, pascalformac, tous tes visiteurs ne seront peut-être pas tous fans de la musique de ta vidéo. Pense donc peut-être à laisser apparente la barre qui permet de désactiver le son.

Bravo !


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> juste un conseil pour faire plus pro : achète un nom de domaine
> 
> sinon joli site !!!



Oui mais le site n'a pas encore assez de contenu et de visites pour cela. ça ne vaut pas le coup.
autant j'ai fais le site vite fait, histoire de tester, apprendre, faire une vitrine pour qui recevra mon lien, mais un nom de domaine, ça se reflechit ! 
C'est évident que je le ferai quand j'aurais justement un site "plus pro" ^^



pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est sympa.  Juste un petit truc que m'a fait un jour remarquer le grand dieu que nous connaissons tous, pascalformac, tous tes visiteurs ne seront peut-être pas tous fans de la musique de ta vidéo. Pense donc peut-être à laisser apparente la barre qui permet de désactiver le son.
> 
> Bravo !



Merci à tous pour vos conseils, je vais effectivement me pencher sur la question du poids des pages (malgré que safari 4 accèlère le tout à grande vitesse) .
C'est un site au stade d'essai (encore des éléments du modèle de site) , ensuite, je ferai mes propres images de fond, frames, images de boutons, etc.. sous photoshop.
et je m'attaquerais alors à l'optimisation de l'affichage sur vos conseils.

Je vais réparer le fait qu'on puisse desactiver le son sur la vidéo, ça eut être désagréable effectivement

sur la première page, qui sont ceux qui ont cliqué sur "mourir" ? ^^

Sinon, qui a envie de voir le court-métrage ? ^^


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Février 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Sinon, qui a envie de voir le court-métrage ? ^^



En tant que Clermontois, comment faire autrement.


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2009)

Oui j'imagine bien avec le festival ! Nous en sommes pas encore là , nous sommes un groupe d'étudiants en audiovisuel et nous réalisons notre premier projet ! ça vaudra ce que ça vaudra ^^


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mars 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Oui j'imagine bien avec le festival ! Nous en sommes pas encore là , nous sommes un groupe d'étudiants en audiovisuel et nous réalisons notre premier projet ! ça vaudra ce que ça vaudra ^^



Bon courage. Et puis présentez votre projet au festival de 2010. On ne sait jamais (et en plus Apple est partenaire... ). 

A+


----------



## vicentfrancisco@gmail.com (2 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

Iweb est super sympa mais pour être a top il lui manque la possibilité de créer des sous dossiers et un site map

malgré cela il est facile de faire un site avec Iweb

bonne joirnée
Francisco


ps: si la guitare classique en notes et tablatures vous intéresse ?

http://vicent.francisco.perso.neuf.fr/Classical_Guitar_Tab_Home/Accueil.html



http://vicent.francisco.perso.neuf.fr/Classical_Guitar_Tab_Home/Accueil.html


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Mars 2009)

C'est très sympa, mais contactes vite un administrateur ( *pseudo rouge* ) pour qu'il change ton pseudo car tu vas reçevoir sous peu de toutes petites surprises que l'on prénomme spams...


----------



## fburois (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Quand j'avais un PC je faisais mon site sur Dreamweaver logiciel qui permettait aussi le transfert ftp la création du site est longue mais par contre c'est simple quand il faut faire une mise à jour.


Maintenant que j'ai un Mac je me suis lancée dans iWeb, c'est très facile surtout après Dream. et gratifiant car ça va vite pour avoir un produit fini 

http://fburois.free.fr/Safari Photos/Safari_Photos/Bienvenue.html

Par contre pour le transfert ftp j'utilise FileZila, c'est long car les pages de iWeb sont complexes et surtout je ne sais pas comment faire pour ne transférer que la page modifiée (lorsque j'ai une mise à jour à faire avec des nouvelles photos) 

Donc c'est là où j'ai besoin de vos conseils ! Comment faire pour simplifier le transfert de petites modifications ?
Pour le moment j'efface tout et je remets tout en ligne chaque fois que j'ai modifié une page Quel travail et quel temps perdu  ?
Merci beaucoup si vous avez des idées et bravo pour ceux qui se sont lancés !


----------



## pulmex (6 Mars 2009)

Voilà notre site consacré à notre confrérie (suisse)
bonne visite

http://deltaxisigma.ift.cx


----------



## polo2904 (7 Mars 2009)

fburois a dit:


> http://fburois.free.fr/Safari Photos/Safari_Photos/Bienvenue.html
> 
> Par contre pour le transfert ftp j'utilise FileZila, c'est long car les pages de iWeb sont complexes et surtout je ne sais pas comment faire pour ne transférer que la page modifiée (lorsque j'ai une mise à jour à faire avec des nouvelles photos)
> 
> ...



Moi quand je modifie une page je transfert la nouvelle page (par exemple Bienvenue) et le dossier du même noms (dossier bienvenue).

Mais cela ne marche que si tu modifie une page déjà existante, si tu crées une nouvelle page il faut tout mettre à jour car sinon il manquera des liens.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2009)

polo2904 a dit:


> Moi quand je modifie une page je transfert la nouvelle page (par exemple Bienvenue) et le dossier du même noms (dossier bienvenue).
> 
> Mais cela ne marche que si tu modifie une page déjà existante, si tu crées une nouvelle page il faut tout mettre à jour car sinon il manquera des liens.


Si tu crées une nouvelle page, outre cette page, tu ne mets à jour que les pages qui comportent des liens vers cette page. Les autres, ce n'est pas la peine.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Mars 2009)

pulmex a dit:


> Voilà notre site consacré à notre confrérie (suisse)
> bonne visite
> 
> http://deltaxisigma.ift.cx



J'aime bien. 

Surtout le


----------



## rafito (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous. Ça fait deux semaines que je lis vos échanges, qui m'en ont beaucoup appris sur IWeb, que j'avais totalement négligé au fond de mon dock depuis des années. Les réponses trouvées grâce à vous m'ont finalement décidé à créer mon site : http://www.spiralecommunication.com/SPIRALE/Index.html

Bien qu'encore à l'état de brouillon, je l'ai mis en ligne hier chez 1and1. Comme le html est encore du chinois pour moi, j'ai trouvé que IWeb c'est un peu comme le chaînon manquant: Un bon moyen de jouer au développeur sans l'être vraiment.
BREF : j'ai plusieurs bugs : Le plus gros, c'est quand on ouvre mon site avec Safari ou Explorer : les diaporamas n'apparaissent plus sur le fond d'image mais sont renvoyés tout en bas de la page, alors que ce problème n'apparaît pas sous Firefox.

D'autre part, les ombrés générés grâce à l'inspecteur n'apparaissent pas avec Firefox, alors que Safari les affiche correctement. Les parties transparentes n'apparaissent pas sur les gif (images sur fond noir ou orange). Les mots-liens restent soulignés (sauf un ?) alors que j'ai décoché cette option dans Inspecteur-Liens-Format. 

J'appelle ça des bugs mais c'est peut-être moi qui n'ai pas respecté certaines conditions. Je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 75 pages du forum qui traitent d'Iweb. Peut-être avez-vous déjà abordé ces problèmes. Si oui, à quelle page SVP ?. Quoi qu'il en soit, si ça vous parle, je suis tout ouie. Merci. Bye.


----------



## koeklin (10 Mars 2009)

Concernant les bugs, quelle version d'iWeb as tu ?
Ok j'ai vu c'est iWeb 3

Quelques uns de tes problèmes sont liés au javascript (par ex. ombre), tes navigateurs ont tous la lecture des javascripts activée? sinon il doit ya avoir un problème de compatibilité quelque part.


----------



## rafito (10 Mars 2009)

Salut Koeklin, merci pour ta réponse.
Après vérif, la lecture des javascripts est bien activée sur Firefox comme sur Safari et mes softs sont tous mis à jour. Je vais tenter de repartir à zéro en créant un clone du site sur une ou deux pages et en reprenant élément par élément. Il y a peut-être quelque chose qui m'a échappé. Ce qui me gêne le plus, c'est cette histoire d'affichage des diaporamas. Si je trouve pas de solution, soit je simplifie mon site au maximum soit je le reprends sur Dreamweaver avec l'aide d'un ami webmaster. Mais je voudrais pas en arriver là car ça voudrait dire me taper une vraie formation html et j'ai pas trop le temps
A+


----------



## koeklin (10 Mars 2009)

Avant de tout recommencer... et si tu publies dans un dossier, et que tu lis ton site en local, t'as les mêmes soucis?


----------



## rafito (10 Mars 2009)

Oui. Même chose avec Firefox : pas de gestion des ombrés et idem aussi avec Safari : diaporamas remisés tout en bas de page. D'ailleurs, je me demande pourquoi on ne peut pas attribuer aux pages une hauteur fixe. Mais ça n'a sans doute rien à voir avec mon pb.


----------



## Coyotte74 (10 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai créé un site (pour mon mariage) avec iWeb8 (iLife08) qui présente des bugs quand on l'ouvre avec internet explorer 7. Pas de problème avec FireFox, ni avec Safari... Apparemment, c'est de la faute d'IE7...
Pouvez vous me le confirmer ? SVP
Y-a-t-il une solution de contournement ? Je me vois mal expliquer à tous mes amis et toute ma famille béotiens en informatique qu'il faut installer un autre navigateur web, ils sont terrorisés par les virus... voir par toute modification sur leur PC...

Le problème persiste-t-il avec la version iWeb9 (iLife09) ?

Un grand merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## koeklin (10 Mars 2009)

des problème avec IE oui il en existe et pas qu'un mais tu es tellement vague qu'il est malheureusement  difficile de t'aider. Le plus souvent, il s'agit de problèmes de javascripts  pas interprétés par les navigateurs de tes visiteurs. Et des javascripts dans iWeb y'en a pas mal, donc pas mal de problèmes possibles et aussi pas mal de façons de contourner ces problèmes quand c'est possible.


----------



## Coyotte74 (10 Mars 2009)

C'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre... Et je n'ai pas les compétences de modifier les scripts Java.

Apparemment, certains de mes "testeurs" n'arrivent pas à lire une page... Je l'ai constaté moi-même : commence à s'afficher correctement, et en fin de chargement, seul le fond reste pas le contenu (et ce seulement sur une seule page). ; d'autres avec IE n'ont aucun problème.

iWeb09 résoud t'il ce problème de compatibilité de scripts Java ?


----------



## koeklin (10 Mars 2009)

Il faut déjà vérifier que tes visiteurs ont bien activer les javascripts sur leur navigateurs


----------



## Coyotte74 (11 Mars 2009)

Un grand Merci !

Je vais vérifier ça demain sur mon poste de travail. Et je fais un retour.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## routarde59 (12 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Voici ma petite contribution avec iweb, publié avec orange.

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/chtimotardes

comme il est encore en cours de construction, n'hésitez pas à vous lâcher de critiques commentaires et suggestions !!

Bonne journée


----------



## CBi (12 Mars 2009)

polo2904 a dit:


> l'ennui avec iweb c'est le référencement, car il ne fait pas de meta. Moi je le modifie avant de le transférer avec logiciel FTP en rajoutant des meta via un éditeur de texte. Cela ma permis de bien remonter dans les recherche.



Je faisait ça au début mais c'est laborieux. J'utilise maintenant iWeb SEO Tool qui ça fait bien, il me semble. 

(mon site)


----------



## Coyotte74 (12 Mars 2009)

@keoklin,

Apparement, javascript est activé sur mon poste de travail.
Je pense que c'est les scripts de IE qui ne sont pas aux normes W3C... et d'oû l'incompatibilité de certaines pages... N'étant pas développeur, je ne saurai pas oû corriger le code... tant pis... Sinffff

Merci de ton aide


----------



## the boss (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,
voila je vient de finir mon site réalisé avec iWeb, alors si vous avez des commentaires ou des suggestion n'hésiter pas a me le dire   www.taghazoute.ch


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Mars 2009)

the boss a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> voila je vient de finir mon site réalisé avec iWeb, alors si vous avez des commentaires ou des suggestion n'hésiter pas a me le dire   www.taghazoute.ch



J'aime bien. Surtout les icônes oranges dans toutes les pages. Le diaporama rend vraiment bien, par contre je pense que tu pourrais mettre en noir le fond blanc qui orne toutes tes pages. Le contraste est un peu trop saisissant à mon goût !

Mais bien, très bien ! 

A+


----------



## otaku84 (20 Mars 2009)

Merci iweb 08.
En premier j'avais fais mon site tout en flash 8 ( 4 jours non stop, le temps d'apprendre ), problème c'est que google refuse que le flash. Alors je me suis redirige vers mon mac, et là surprise un petit soft  " iweb". Site refais en une journée ! merci apple et leur soft si simple.
Voici le lien a qui veux... me donne leur avis et surtout leur critique, défoulez vous!! 
merci
http://www.sbak-movie.fr


----------



## pismomaniaque (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

Après tout ! pourquoi pas y mettre aussi le mien !!

Site*http://web.me.com/fsaint_lu
Nom dutilisateur*: majfirmwarepioneer
Mot de passe*: doiteasily

A+


----------



## LeProf (21 Mars 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Je faisait ça au début mais c'est laborieux. J'utilise maintenant iWeb SEO Tool qui ça fait bien, il me semble.
> 
> (mon site)



Pourrais tu m'expliquer comment fais-tu cela ? Je cherche à référencer un site via google, et il me demande d'abbord de valider le site en insérant une balise méta, mais je ne sais pas comment faire.
Peut-on le faire avec iweb Seo Tools ?

Edit1: j'ai trouvé Smultron pour éditer le code source et le modifier. j'ai bien mis la balise donné par google dans la partie Head de la page d'accueil du site, puis je l'ai uplodé.
Mais quand je clique sur vérifier, google me renvoie un message d'erreur disant qu'il n'a pas trouvé la balise ... Grrrr

Je ne sais plus quoi faire....

Edit2: je suis tétu et ne m'avoue pas vaincu ... d'ailleurs j'ai trouvé mon erreur: j'insérai ma balise dans la page d'accueil du site alors qu'il fallait l'insérer dans la page index.
Voila, c'est validé.


----------



## zepatente (21 Mars 2009)

Google ne lit plus les balises méta depuis 4 ans environ mais je suis comme tous je préfère le faire 
la preuve je le recommence même http://iwebeginner.phpbb-services.com/topic530-10.html#p2595

Pour le référencement les balise "title" sont plus importantes c'est à dire les titres de tes pages 

et surtout le positionnement dans les annuaires 

@+

ps : es tu sur mobileme ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Mars 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> et surtout le positionnement dans les annuaires



Peux-tu développer ? j'avoue, c'est mon premier site web et je découvre au fur et à mesure tous les problèmes liés (publication, référencement, etc...)



zepatente a dit:


> ps : es tu sur mobileme ?



Non, j'uploade mon site avec cyberduck, car encore en version 8 de iweb (mais je pense passer bientôt à iweb09)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mars 2009)

J'ai créé un petit site pour mes photos. Elles viennent d'Auvergne, mais pas seulement. La simplicité est au rendez-vous. C'est IWeb'08, et, évidemment, tout vos avis sont les bienvenus, ainsi que les signalements de liens cassés... 

Comme d'hab, c'est hébergé chez PHPNux, et envoyé vers le serveur avec Cyberduck.

> Par ici.

A+

Edit. L'adresse définitive sera pas celle là...


----------



## meli_78 (31 Mars 2009)

Bon ben moi, j'ai enfin fini mon site, alors je vous le met ici. Il est fait avec iweb 06. 

http://www.les-housses-des-tout-petits.com

Je me suis juste pris la tête car je voulais pouvoir faire des retour en haut de page là où il y a les galeries photos, mais impossible, les liens ne fonctionnent pas, donc j'ai abandonné. :rose:








pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'ai créé un petit site pour mes photos. Elles viennent d'Auvergne, mais pas seulement. La simplicité est au rendez-vous. C'est IWeb'08, et, évidemment, tout vos avis sont les bienvenus, ainsi que les signalements de liens cassés...
> 
> Comme d'hab, c'est hébergé chez PHPNux, et envoyé vers le serveur avec Cyberduck.
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup ce que tu as fait, ça me plaît vraiment! C'est simple, pur, aéré. 

J'aurais juste vu tes titre non pas de haut en bas mais *de bas en haut.* Ainsi, ça «monte», ça fait passer un message plus positif. C'est ce qu'on nous apprenait pendant la formation de polygraphe. 

Autrement, rien à redire, je trouve chouette. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2009)

meli_78 a dit:


> Bon ben moi, j'ai enfin fini mon site, alors je vous le met ici. Il est fait avec iweb 06.
> 
> http://www.les-housses-des-tout-petits.com
> 
> Je me suis juste pris la tête car je voulais pouvoir faire des retour en haut de page là où il y a les galeries photos, mais impossible, les liens ne fonctionnent pas, donc j'ai abandonné. :rose:


Très sympa mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir 2 barres de navigation sur la même page (la barre en haut de page et celle à droite).


----------



## meli_78 (31 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Très sympa mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir 2 barres de navigation sur la même page (la barre en haut de page et celle à droite).



C'est parce que sur certaines pages (les dernières), je n'ai pas mis le menu de navigation à droite, je voulais que la mise en page reste toute bleue et un peu différente des autres pages, donc j'ai laissé le menu du haut pour pouvoir retourner à certaines rubriques. 

Je me suis en effet posé la question de supprimer le menu du haut, mais après je suis embêtée pour ces pages en bleu, donc ma foi tant pis, je laisse comme ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2009)

Et si tu supprimais le menu du haut et que tu le remplaçais par une barre faite avec les cadres, très sympas d'ailleurs, qui sont à droite ?


----------



## meli_78 (31 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et si tu supprimais le menu du haut et que tu le remplaçais par une barre faite avec les cadres, très sympas d'ailleurs, qui sont à droite ?



Tu veux dire un menu style celui de droite, mais en plus petit et placé en alignement en haut de page? 
Et qui ne viendrait que sur ces pages bleues? 

Tu penses que ça fait bizarre cette barre de navigation en haut, avec les étoiles?

Mais ce qui me plaisait, c'est que justement elle était placée *en-dessus* du zig-zag. Si je la supprime pour en faire une autre moi-même, elle sera automatiquement placée dans le haut de ma page, c'est-à-dire *en-dessous* du zig-zag. Et ça, ça me plaît moins.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2009)

meli_78 a dit:


> Tu veux dire un menu style celui de droite, mais en plus petit et placé en alignement en haut de page?
> Et qui ne viendrait que sur ces pages bleues?
> 
> Tu penses que ça fait bizarre cette barre de navigation en haut, avec les étoiles?
> ...


Je pensais à une barre composée des cadres qui sont à droite et effectivement plus petits et alignés, et sur toute les pages, comme moi j'ai fait sur le mien.
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il y ait sur certaines pages cette barre à étoiles et les cadres à droite.

Un seul lien vers les pages suffit. Donc soit tu gardes la barre à étoiles et tu vires les cadres. Soit tu vires la barre à étoiles et tu mets à la place les cadres alignés comme expliqué précédemment.


----------



## Zoltan1805 (31 Mars 2009)

Voici le mien dédié a mon groupe : 

www.band-its.be.ma 

Je me demande si la lenteur d'affichage des pages est dû à la façon dont iWeb génère les pages et si il y à moyen de les optimiser.


----------



## koeklin (31 Mars 2009)

Choisis un thème moins gourmand, blanc noir ou modernes


----------



## Zoltan1805 (31 Mars 2009)

oui tu as sans doute raison  
Mais tempis jvais pas faire le difficile car le theme que j'ai choisis correspondais 
vraiment bien au thème du groupe je trouvais ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2009)

Très sympa.

Quant au problème, il vient peut-être de l'hébergeur. J'ai déjà vu des sites utilisant ce thème et je n'ai pas souvenir que le chargement était aussi long.


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Avril 2009)

là, ça marche !

Site*http://web.me.com/fsaint_lu
Nom dutilisateur*: majfirmwarepioneer
Mot de passe*: doiteasily


----------



## meli_78 (1 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je pensais à une barre composée des cadres qui sont à droite et effectivement plus petits et alignés, et sur toute les pages, comme moi j'ai fait sur le mien.
> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il y ait sur certaines pages cette barre à étoiles et les cadres à droite.
> 
> Un seul lien vers les pages suffit. Donc soit tu gardes la barre à étoiles et tu vires les cadres. Soit tu vires la barre à étoiles et tu mets à la place les cadres alignés comme expliqué précédemment.



J'ai vu ton site, il est sympa! C'est vrai que la barre de menu en haut est chouette.

Je vais y penser pour mes pages bleues où le menu de navigation ne se trouve pas à droite.
Je pense que j'y mettrai le menu de navigation dans le même style que celui de droite, mais simplement en plus petit et aligné horizontalement.

Merci pour la suggestion. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------




Zoltan1805 a dit:


> Voici le mien dédié a mon groupe :
> 
> www.band-its.be.ma
> 
> Je me demande si la lenteur d'affichage des pages est dû à la façon dont iWeb génère les pages et si il y à moyen de les optimiser.



Il est sympa ton site, ça me plaît comme tu as fait le fond, même si c'est gourmande, comme dit plus haut. 

Euh juste un truc, dans le menu «photo». Il me semble que Galerie, c'est avec un seul L, je crois que c'est en anglais qu'on écrit avec deux L (gallery) 

A ce sujet, je trouve très sympa ton bouquin de photo! 
Juste un peu petit, c'est dommage, on ne voit pas bien les images.


----------



## Tatooland (2 Avril 2009)

Étant passionné de cinéma depuis tout petit, j'ai décider de créer mon site afin d'y faire des reviews, et des critiques cinématographiques ^I
ici, pas de prise de tète, on dit tout simplement si le film est bon ou mauvais et on explique pourquoi et argumente. N'hésitez pas à laisser des commentaires !
Voici l'adresse: http://www.tatooland.fr
@+ et amusez vous bien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2009)

Le texte tout en majuscule, c'est pas top. Pour le reste, ça va.


----------



## pernel (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a peu j'ai demandé comment gérer plusieurs sites sous iweb et on m'avait conseillé d'aller dans  le dossier "bibliotheque" puis "application support" puis "iweb".
De créer 1 dossier par site, puis de copier le fichier "Domain" dans chaque dossier.
Puis de passer de l'un à l'autre pour gérer mes sites, cad de lancer iweb en dble cliquant directement sur ces fichiers.
Chose que j'ai faite pour créer 1 autre site mais lorsque je publie le site dans un dossier et que je veux vérifier dans la foulée (avec safari) que le site fonctionne j'ai bien ma page d'accueil, mais aucuns liens ne fonctionnent...
C'est comme ci je n'avais créé qu'une seule page... :rose:

La page d'accueil est bien telle que je l'ai créé mais aucuns liens de valide... même le menu est figé (il ne dirige pas vers les pages du site).

Au secours


----------



## meli_78 (4 Avril 2009)

pernel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Il y a peu j'ai demandé comment gérer plusieurs sites sous iweb et on m'avait conseillé d'aller dans  le dossier "bibliotheque" puis "application support" puis "iweb".
> De créer 1 dossier par site, puis de copier le fichier "Domain" dans chaque dossier.
> ...



Repose ta question dans le forum iweb, ici, c'est juste pour montrer les pages qu'on a créé avec le programme. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Un seul lien vers les pages suffit. Donc soit tu gardes la barre à étoiles et tu vires les cadres. Soit tu vires la barre à étoiles et tu mets à la place les cadres alignés comme expliqué précédemment.



Tadaaaaaam! Regardes, c'est vrai que ça donne mieux comme ça, le menu, sauf que les liens ne fonctionnent pas! :hein:

www.les-housses-des-tout-petits.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

meli_78 a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...


C'est mieux. 

Pour que les liens fonctionnent, il faut sélectionner les cadres et dans l'inspecteur de liens faire le lien vers la page cible. Exemple :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Ensuite, quelques remarques :

- ce serait mieux si tu harmonisait l'écartement entre les cadres sur les pages où ils sont en haut.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

- je ne comprends pas pourquoi sur ces pages là, il n'y a pas tous les cadres qui sont sur les autres pages.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

- et cette barre en haut, tu ne peux pas la mettre sur toutes les pages au lieu d'avoir des pages avec la barre en haut et des pages avec la barre à droite ?


----------



## meli_78 (4 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est mieux.
> 
> Pour que les liens fonctionnent, il faut sélectionner les cadres et dans l'inspecteur de liens faire le lien vers la page cible. Exemple :
> 
> ...



Ah ben là, c'est une question de goût. Moi ça me dérange pas. Et puis sur les autres pages, celles en jaune et bleu, si je supprime le menu à droite, ça fera tout vide dans la colonne, donc je préfère le laisser et ne rien avoir en haut.
Le menu en-haut, je le veux que sur les pages toutes bleues. 
Et je risque de le supprimer et de revenir à la version «étoile», puisque les liens ne fonctionne pas comme ça.


----------



## meli_78 (4 Avril 2009)

Tu vois, sur l'image 1, on voit bien que le lien est actif mais la petite flèche bleue n'apparaît pas en bas du bloc.

Sur l'image 2, on voit qu'aucun autre bloc ne touche le «home». Donc j'y comprends vraiment rien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

Pour les liens des blocs en haut, j'ai essayé de reproduire grossièrement cette partie haute de tes pages mais faisant pointer les cadres vers des pages de mon site (je ne les ai pas toutes mises : c'est juste un essai). 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Et comme tu peux le constater ici, ça marche.

Pour l'écartement, il faut harmoniser sur la largeur et entre les cadres (comme moi, j'ai fait sur mon site).

Sur les différences de menus en haut et à droite selon les pages, c'est toi qui vois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------




meli_78 a dit:


> Tu vois, sur l'image 1, on voit bien que le lien est actif mais la petite flèche bleue n'apparaît pas en bas du bloc.
> 
> Sur l'image 2, on voit qu'aucun autre bloc ne touche le «home». Donc j'y comprends vraiment rien.


Avec quoi as-tu fait tes blocs ? Moi, dans le test, j'ai fait avec des figures.


----------



## meli_78 (4 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les liens des blocs en haut, j'ai essayé de reproduire grossièrement cette partie haute de tes pages mais faisant pointer les cadres vers des pages de mon site (je ne les ai pas toutes mises : c'est juste un essai).
> 
> Et comme tu peux le constater ici, ça marche.
> 
> ...



J'ai fait direct avec des blocs textes. Je vais essayer ton truc, avec les figures...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

meli_78 a dit:


> J'ai fait direct avec des blocs textes. Je vais essayer ton truc, avec les figures...


Tu places ta figure. Tu double-cliques dedans et tu tapes ton texte.


----------



## meli_78 (4 Avril 2009)

J'y comprends vraiment rien. Y'a certaines pages où ça marche (celles où il y a les photos des housses) mais pas partout. Sur les «conditions» ou «fabrication», ça marche pas. :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2009)

meli_78 a dit:


> J'y comprends vraiment rien. Y'a certaines pages où ça marche (celles où il y a les photos des housses) mais pas partout. Sur les «conditions» ou «fabrication», ça marche pas. :mouais:



Il n'y a que le bouton Home qui ne marche pas sur les pages avec la barre en haut (conditions, fabrication, liens). Un oubli peut-être.

Sinon, c'est nickel.


----------



## meli_78 (5 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'y a que le bouton Home qui ne marche pas sur les pages avec la barre en haut (conditions, fabrication, liens). Un oubli peut-être.
> 
> Sinon, c'est nickel.



Bizarre, sur iweb il est pourtant bien en lien. Mais je le refait, peut-être que ce sera ok cette fois. 

En tout cas, merci beaucoup beaucoup pour ton aide qui m'a été très précieuse!   :love:


----------



## iteeth (6 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous,
J'ai un problème avec mon site, il a été publié il y a quelques mois mais depuis aujourd'hui j'ai rajouté des pages. Je l'ai donc supprimé de ma page free puis re-publié. Malheureusement, quand on va la première fois sur le site, c'est l'ancienne page d'accueil qui s'affiche. Pour afficher la nouvelle, il faut ouvrir n'importe quelle autre page puis cliquer sur "namaste" en haut. J'espère m'être bien fait comprendre! Mais là je suis vraiment perdu!

http://iteeth.free.fr


----------



## koeklin (6 Avril 2009)

Perso j'arrive avec ton lien sur le site dit site 2 c'est pas le nouveau`si c'est le cas vide kle cache de ton navigateur avant d'aller sur ton site

Ps: t'as oublié de uploader la page index.html


----------



## iteeth (6 Avril 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Perso j'arrive avec ton lien sur le site dit site 2 c'est pas le nouveau`si c'est le cas vide kle cache de ton navigateur avant d'aller sur ton site
> 
> Ps: t'as oublié de uploader la page index.html



Roooo quel naz  Ben voilà tout est rentré dans l'odre... merci! j'ai honte maintenant!


----------



## Hagakure (7 Avril 2009)

meli_78 a dit:


> Bizarre, sur iweb il est pourtant bien en lien. Mais je le refait, peut-être que ce sera ok cette fois.
> 
> En tout cas, merci beaucoup beaucoup pour ton aide qui m'a été très précieuse!   :love:



Peut-on savoir quel hébergeur tu utilises et à quels tarifs ? Car je suis un peu perdu...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## zepatente (8 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir ,

il existe plusieurs types d'hébergement gratuit ou payant. les deux plus utilisés sont free.fr ( gratuit) et mobileme ( payant)

voici quelques autres hébergements 

@+


----------



## Hagakure (9 Avril 2009)

OK, merci bien !


----------



## Hagakure (12 Avril 2009)

Autre question : quand on a créé son site, comment être référencé sur les moteurs de recherche ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## leonzeur (12 Avril 2009)

Hagakure a dit:


> Autre question : quand on a créé son site, comment être référencé sur les moteurs de recherche ?
> Merci d'avance



En ayant un compte Gmail et en utilisant l'interface " outils pour les webmasters " le référencement s'améliore vraiment bien déjà ..j'en ai fait l'expérience pour un site récemment peaufiné qui se retrouvait très mal classé sans avoir rien fait auparavant. ( ofmuma.free.fr ) 
Depuis que j'y ai mis des liens partagés avec d'autres sites et j'ai suivi toutes les étapes prescrites par Google, il a gagné beaucoup de rangs sur les pages de recherche.


----------



## Hagakure (12 Avril 2009)

Et est-ce possible de créer avec iWeb un petit logo qui apparaît dans la fenêtre du navigateur web, juste avant "http//" (pour Macgé c'est le petit logo bleu : ) ?


----------



## zepatente (12 Avril 2009)

çà s'appelle un Favicon . tu peux regarder sur nos sites et forum , les tuto que l'on développent sont là pour vous


----------



## Hagakure (12 Avril 2009)

Et merci beaucoup !...


----------



## zepatente (13 Avril 2009)

*petit rappel pour ceux que çà intéressent
*
Bonjour à toutes et tous ,

Après les tutoriaux , les astuces sous iweb et l'assistance via un forum , iWeb Beginner propose aux utilisateurs d'iWeb un nouvel outil : un annuaire spécialisé

Cette annuaire regroupe les sites réalisés sous iweb afin d'une part de vous aider au référencement mais également pour vous servir de source d'inspiration 

L'inscription est gratuite et ne nécessite pas d'inscription au forum

Voici l'adresse de l'annuaire : http://www.iwebeginner.com/forum/annuaire.php

Pour le point de vue technique : les liens sont des liens en dur et ne nécessite pas de lien de retour 

Avant de vous inscrire merci de lire les conditions d'acceptation des sites ainsi que la méthode d'inscription : c'est >> ici <<

Venez nombreux vous inscrire et le visitez bien sur !!

@+


----------



## Tricornejock (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je vous présente le résultat de mes efforts (encore qu´avec un Mac et iWeb c´est franchement plus facile)

Le site est ici: http://www.tricornejock.com/Bienvenue.html (Choisissez ensuite votre langue)

La galerie photo est ici: http://www.tricornejock.com/Galerie_photos.html

Encore un grand merci aux personnes qui ont eu la gentillesse et la patience de m´aider 

Si certains d´entre vous veulent me laisser un avis ou des conseils, je les en remercie par avance.

Amicalement,
TJ


----------



## meli_78 (28 Avril 2009)

Sympa ton site, Tricorne, mais moi je ne vois aucune photo dans la galerie?


----------



## koeklin (28 Avril 2009)

Pas de problème sous Safari 3 et Opera 9, par contre ça ne s'affiche pas sous Firefox 3


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Pas de problème sous Safari 3 et Opera 9, par contre ça ne s'affiche pas sous Firefox 3


Effectivement. Avec Firefox 3, ça ne s'affiche pas.

Par contre avec Internet Explorer 8 (Windows), ça s'affiche.


----------



## zepatente (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour , sur safari 4 pas de problèmes.

par contre , tu as un compteur qui ouvre des fenêtres de publicités non sollicités

@+


----------



## Tricornejock (28 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à tous et merci pour ces informations. Que puis-je faire pour les visiteurs qui sont sous Firefox, afin qu´ils puissent voir les images (Comme Meli_78 par exemple). Y a t´il une manip à faire? Si quelqu´un pouvait me laisser un lien que je puisse consulter pour rémédier au problème, je l´en remercie d´avance.

Pour la pub, c´est vrai que c´est un compteur dit "gratuit" et qu´il y a certainement mieux mais je ne sais pas où.

Merci pour votre aide et de m´avoir laisser votre commentaire.

A bientôt,
TJ


----------



## koeklin (28 Avril 2009)

Laisser tomber le diaporama par défaut d'iWeb et afficher un diaporama compatible Firefox comme simpleviewer (dont j'ai fait un tuto ici) ou une galerie Jalbum
ou

attendre une éventuelle mise à jour de firefox...


----------



## Madeline (29 Avril 2009)

Tricornejock a dit:


> Pour la pub, c´est vrai que c´est un compteur dit "gratuit" et qu´il y a certainement mieux mais je ne sais pas où.
> 
> TJ



si toi tu ne sais pas... google lui il sait....
taper compteur gratuit et....* voilà*

tu n'as plus qu'à faire ton choix


----------



## Tricornejock (29 Avril 2009)

Merci Madeline,

je pense que c´est le FC Flag counter qui est la source de publicités intempestives et non pas le petit compteur du dessus. Pour le compteur, je l´avais également trouvé à l´aide de Google et c´est vrai que cela donne de bons résultats, merci pour ta recherche.

Le seul moyen serait de bloquer les fenêtres intempestives.

A bientôt,
TJ


----------



## zepatente (29 Avril 2009)

Perso je ne bloque pas les fenêtres intempestives car il devrait pas y en avoir sur le net 

Pour les compteurs je te propose ses deux exemples . surtout le deuxièmes car il est configurable

@+


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2009)

Bientôt les vacances les gars ! 

Site entièrement réalisé avec iWeb : http://www.explorasub.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Bientôt les vacances les gars !
> 
> Site entièrement réalisé avec iWeb : http://www.explorasub.fr



Très bien 

Comment as-tu réalisé le mur d'image de la page des vidéos ? En masquant les commandes QuickTime ?


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Très bien
> 
> Comment as-tu réalisé le mur d'image de la page des vidéos ? En masquant les commandes QuickTime ?



Exact.


----------



## zepatente (3 Mai 2009)

Bravo c'est la première fois que je vois une façon originale de présenter ses vidéos 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Mai 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Bientôt les vacances les gars !
> 
> Site entièrement réalisé avec iWeb : http://www.explorasub.fr



Très chouette. J'aime beaucoup le triangle qui indique la page que l'on regarde !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Exact.



Pas bête du tout ! 

Et pour la musique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------




pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Très chouette. J'aime beaucoup le triangle qui indique la page que l'on regarde !



Moi aussi.


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et pour la musique ?



Très simple il suffit de mettre une musique sur une des vidéos. Il faut mettre les vidéos en lecture automatique, et en lecture en boucle car elle ne sont pas toutes de la même durée.


----------



## Tricornejock (4 Mai 2009)

Assez d´accord avec ce qui vient d´être dit. Ton site est vraiment chouette et facile d´utilisation. La seule remarque que je peux faire, c´est de mettre tous les titres des photos dans tes albums (et pas IMG ....), c´est un détail.

La deuxième remarque, mais là ca ne concerne pas ton site directement. La signature que tu nous proposes actuellement sur Mac Generation, une bannière sur la plongée juste à côté d´une bannière de COCAINE USER, je ne pense pas que cela passe vraiment ensemble (C´est juste mon avis).

@+
TJ


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2009)

Tricornejock a dit:


> La deuxième remarque, mais là ca ne concerne pas ton site directement. La signature que tu nous proposes actuellement sur Mac Generation, une bannière sur la plongée juste à côté d´une bannière de COCAINE USER, je ne pense pas que cela passe vraiment ensemble (C´est juste mon avis).
> 
> @+
> TJ



Pourtant l'expression plonger dans la drogue est très connue !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Très simple il suffit de mettre une musique sur une des vidéos. Il faut mettre les vidéos en lecture automatique, et en lecture en boucle car elle ne sont pas toutes de la même durée.



Merci.


----------



## Madeline (5 Mai 2009)

mon dernier né
http://www.ravir.ca/artistes/index.html


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Mai 2009)

j'ai réussi à le transférer...

www.rise-assurance.com

je dois le peaufiner... alors merci pour vos conseils


----------



## megavince (6 Mai 2009)

bonjour
moi j' ai fait mon premier site sur mon fils.
c' est le tout premier, alors soyez pas trop dur svp( quand je vois les autres sites, je me sens un peu petit la...)http://web.me.com/vincentlescombe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

Il y a juste un petit souci avec la vidéo qui déborde du cadre. C'est pas top.







A part ça, ton site est très sympa.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Mai 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> j'ai réussi à le transférer...
> 
> www.rise-assurance.com
> 
> je dois le peaufiner... alors merci pour vos conseils



donc il ne sera pas en ligne avant une petite semaine...


----------



## Tricornejock (8 Mai 2009)

megavince a dit:


> bonjour
> moi j' ai fait mon premier site sur mon fils.
> c' est le tout premier, alors soyez pas trop dur svp( quand je vois les autres sites, je me sens un peu petit la...)http://web.me.com/vincentlescombe



Bonjour Megavince,

je suis allé sur ton site et bien que petit, je le trouve très sympa. Aussi pour te dire que ca se superpose un peu par endroit. Je te mets une capture d´écran.

Bonne continaution,
TJ



​


----------



## megavince (9 Mai 2009)

merci pour vos remarque, je vais essayez de résoudre tout ça


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Mai 2009)

megavince a dit:


> bonjour
> moi j' ai fait mon premier site sur mon fils.
> c' est le tout premier, alors soyez pas trop dur svp( quand je vois les autres sites, je me sens un peu petit la...)http://web.me.com/vincentlescombe



Le problème vient des serveurs d'apple ou de ma wifi, mais je ne peut pas accèder aux pages de ton site, excepté l'accueil, qui est sympa, par ailleurs. 



> Safari cant open the page http://web.me.com/vincentlescombe/Site/Fiche_personnelle.html because Safari cant connect to the server web.me.com.


----------



## Grivius (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Bon, voici le mien, enfin fait, et enfin sur un petit serveur ^^

www.maximeheller.fr.cx

Pouvez vous me dire ce que vous en pensez et les éventuelles modif à faire ?

Merci,
Grivius.


----------



## DamienLT (15 Mai 2009)

Voilà ma petite contribution :
http://www.ltd-staging.com

C'est ma vitrine sur le web, donc c'est trèèèès important à mes yeux !! N'hésitez pas à donner votre avis, c'est toujours constructif.

Pour info, je l'ai fait avec iweb 09 en 2 jours.


----------



## koeklin (15 Mai 2009)

Tres bon boulot , 

Mais comme il s'agit d'un site pro, autant faire le plus léger possible (et donc le plus rapide à charger) en évitant certains pièges :
Ton entête (faite de trois image essentiellement) pèse près de 450 ko, essentiellement dû au format PNG de l'image de  la maison et de l'ordinateur (format PNG imposée par la zone de transparence de cette image)
une image banale en JPG  reprenant le fond turquoise la maison le bureau et l'image de fond du menu et son ombre ne pèserait que moins de 100 ko.
pour qu'une image soit jpeg dans iWeb il faut qu'elle n'ait pas de zone de transparence et qu'elle ne soit pas modifiée par une forme (ou une figure). A toi de voir.


----------



## DamienLT (16 Mai 2009)

Oui bien sur les critiques sont bonnes à prendre !!!
Je n'y avais pas du tout pensé je t'avouerai! Je regarde ça cette aprem. Sinon d'autres suggestions ?


----------



## megavince (16 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Le problème vient des serveurs d'apple ou de ma wifi, mais je ne peut pas accèder aux pages de ton site, excepté l'accueil, qui est sympa, par ailleurs.



essaye ça ?http://web.me.com/vincentlescombe/Site/Bienvenue.html


une petite aide svp..
quand je vais sur le site depuis mon mac, pas de soucis.
par contre quand j' y vais depuis un pc, la police n' ai plus la meme, ou des emplacements on changer, etc...
je n' avais pas besoin d' une preuve de plus de la différence entre pc et mac, mais j' aimerai bien trouver une solution car ma mére est sur pc, et dès qu il est questions de son petit fils....
donc j' aimerai bien qu' elle en profite à fond mais ne sait pas comment faire..


----------



## DamienLT (16 Mai 2009)

megavince a dit:


> quand je vais sur le site depuis mon mac, pas de soucis.
> par contre quand j' y vais depuis un pc, la police n' ai plus la meme, ou des emplacements on changer, etc...



Il y a une solution pour la police mais qui va entraîner d'autres problèmes.

Pour avoir une police identique avec tous les navigateurs soit tu prends une police comme vernada ou arial soit tu utilises une police spécifique via iWeb mais avec une petite astuce.

Au lieu de faire un texte avec un champs dit de type "TEXTE" utilises plutôt une forme géométrique tu doubles clique tu écris ton texte et via l'inspecteur réduits l'opacité à 0% pour avoir un fond transparent.

Ca va te le transformer en image lors de la prochaine publication, donc plus d'incompatibilités.

Les 2 inconvénients sont que ça risque d'alourdir tes pages si il y a beaucoup de texte et que le référencement sera automatiquement réduit proche du néant car plus de "vrais" textes (vu que ça te les transforme en image).

Pour le problème de décalage, là par contre, je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider 

Ptimac


----------



## koeklin (16 Mai 2009)

ptimac a dit:


> Au lieu de faire un texte avec un champs dit de type "TEXTE" utilises plutôt une forme géométrique tu doubles clique tu écris ton texte et via l'inspecteur réduits l'opacité à 0% pour avoir un fond transparent.


 j'ai un doute, je ne sais pas si on peut écrire dans une figure avec iWeb '08 (avec iWeb '06 et 09, on peut), j'avais rencontré des difficultés à une époque. Perso, pour transformer un texte en image j'utilise la technique des miroirs . Mais si ça marche sur iWeb'08 il faut plutôt utiliser la méthode de ptimac qui est moins tordue que la mienne.


----------



## Madeline (17 Mai 2009)

bonjour,
moi j'utilise une autre astuce... pour la police et pour le référencement.

je mets une ombre au texte, de la même couleur que le fond... 
donc l'ombre ne se voit pas, mais le texte est transformé en image....
et n'est pas transformé lors de la publication

et

je rajoute, dans la page, quelque part, un texte, dans une zone de texte, écrit de la même couleur que le fond
donc qui ne se voit pas... mais qui peut être lu pour le référencement....

voili, voilà...

si je ne suis pas assez claire, je peux vous faire des images de mes pages....


----------



## megavince (19 Mai 2009)

ptimac a dit:


> Il y a une solution pour la police mais qui va entraîner d'autres problèmes.
> 
> Pour avoir une police identique avec tous les navigateurs soit tu prends une police comme vernada ou arial soit tu utilises une police spécifique via iWeb mais avec une petite astuce.
> 
> ...


en fait quand je reduit l' opacité a 0; j' ai le texte qui disparait avec la figure.
peut etre parceque je uis sur iweb 08?


----------



## koeklin (19 Mai 2009)

Non, plutôt parce que tu t'es trompé de ligne dans l'inspecteur des graphismes : toi tu as baissé l'opacité au bas de la fenêtre de l'inspecteur des graphismes alors qu'il faut baisser l'opacité du remplissage :

inspecteur > inspecteur des graphismes > remplir > remplissage couleur > sélectionnez la couleur 
dans la fenêtre des couleurs > baisser l'opacité à Zéro.
Par contre si t'as d'autres problème crée un fil spécial ici. 
Celui ci est uniquement dédié à la présentation des sites iWeb


----------



## megavince (19 Mai 2009)

ah oui pardon....:rose:
j' essaye ça de suite


----------



## sebk (26 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de créer un site sur le vin grâce à Iweb : www.kirsch-vins.fr.

Sur Safari il marche très bien mais sur d'autres navigateurs j'ai quelques problèmes:
- certains textes ne sont pas centrés ou débordent
- mon animation quicktime sur la page d'accueil ne s'ouvre pas tout le temps

Que faire ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Tricornejock (26 Mai 2009)

Hi,

en effet, je suis allé y faire un tour et l´emplacement reste noir. Je n´ai pas la solution à ton soucis.

Edit: La suite d´image s´affiche mais c´est très long à démarrer...

Autrement:
Copyright © 2009 Kirsch Tous droits réservé*s*
la commande minimal*e* est de 6 bouteilles.



TJ


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

sebk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de créer un site sur le vin grâce à Iweb : www.kirsch-vins.fr.
> 
> ...



Je viens de regarder ton site, très sympa d'ailleurs, avec Safari 4 beta et Firefox 3.0.10.

A part les fautes de français susnommées, je n'ai remarqué aucun problème.


----------



## sebk (27 Mai 2009)

Merci pour vos commentaires.

Savez-vous comment mettre une video flash sur Iweb ?

J'ai converti ma video quicktime au format flash mais maintenant je ne sais pas comment la mettre sur Iweb. 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

Tu la mets sur Youtube ou Dailymotion et avec les widgets (fragments HTML) tu intéègres cette vidéo dans ta page.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Mai 2009)

sebk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de créer un site sur le vin grâce à Iweb : www.kirsch-vins.fr.
> 
> ...



Pour moi, pas de soucis. Ton site est très sympa !

Edit. Safari 3&4.


----------



## sebk (28 Mai 2009)

Cela fonctionne même si j'aurai voulu ne pas avoir le logo Youtube et pouvoir configurer une lecture automatique de la video à l'ouverture de la page.
Mais bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir !

En tout cas merci


----------



## megavince (31 Mai 2009)

moi je viens d y faire un tour et il n y a aucun soucis. d' ailleurs c' est un site plutôt intéressant


----------



## chaweng (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 

Dites moi ce que vous pensez de mon site je suis novice je vous le présente : http://www.photosvoyages.ch
Merci
 Chaweng


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2009)

chaweng a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dites moi ce que vous pensez de mon site je suis novice je vous le présente : http://www.photosvoyages.ch
> Merci
> Chaweng



Joli mais lourd à charger (pas de ta faute, c'est iWeb qui fait des pages énormes).


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Juin 2009)

chaweng a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dites moi ce que vous pensez de mon site je suis novice je vous le présente : http://www.photosvoyages.ch
> Merci
> Chaweng



Les nombreux widgets sont sympas. 

Mais deux inconvénients :

- La page est tellement lourde (musique + images) qu'elle a réussi a faire planter Safari .

- Le titre n'est pas centré. 

Mais c'est bien, sinon !


----------



## Ptitdoux (5 Juin 2009)

Allez hop, j'apporte ma contribution à ce topic. Voici mon site : http://www.ptitdoux.com

Réalisé à la base via iWeb, j'ai quand même optimisé certaines choses afin de l'alléger car le couple site/iWeb & MobileMe n'est pas une référence en termes de rapidité d'affichage . Les bannières flash sont forcément créées à partir d'un logiciel tier...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Juin 2009)

Ptitdoux a dit:


> Allez hop, j'apporte ma contribution à ce topic. Voici mon site : http://www.ptitdoux.com
> 
> Réalisé à la base via iWeb, j'ai quand même optimisé certaines choses afin de l'alléger car le couple site/iWeb & MobileMe n'est pas une référence en termes de rapidité d'affichage . Les bannières flash sont forcément créées à partir d'un logiciel tier...



Un des meilleurs que j'ai vu de depuis bien longtemps ! 

Superbe !


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2009)

Très sympa en effet.


----------



## megavince (9 Juin 2009)

chaweng a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dites moi ce que vous pensez de mon site je suis novice je vous le présente : http://www.photosvoyages.ch
> Merci
> Chaweng



trés sympa ton site.

---------- Post added at 17h00 ---------- Previous post was at 16h58 ----------




Ptitdoux a dit:


> Allez hop, j'apporte ma contribution à ce topic. Voici mon site : http://www.ptitdoux.com
> 
> Réalisé à la base via iWeb, j'ai quand même optimisé certaines choses afin de l'alléger car le couple site/iWeb & MobileMe n'est pas une référence en termes de rapidité d'affichage . Les bannières flash sont forcément créées à partir d'un logiciel tier...



c' est bizarre, moi j' arrive pas à le charger...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Juin 2009)

C'est de chez toi que le souci vient, j'arrive toujours à l'ouvrir chez moi. 

A+


----------



## koeklin (9 Juin 2009)

Bizarre. 
D'autant que le site est particulièrement léger à charger.
Il faut dire que son auteur à éviter toute superposition inutile d'image en n'en proposant qu'une et unique image à ces visiteurs  par ex. pour  cette page voici l'image de fond


----------



## Ptitdoux (10 Juin 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Bizarre.
> D'autant que le site est particulièrement léger à charger.
> Il faut dire que son auteur à éviter toute superposition inutile d'image en n'en proposant qu'une et unique image à ces visiteurs  par ex. pour  cette page voici l'image de fond



Exact. Afin d'alléger au maximum le site, j'ai fais mon montage dans iWeb. Une fois terminé, j'ai réalisé un "Print screen" via Capture que j'ai passé dans Photoshop Elements (image Tiff transformée en jpeg optimisée pour le web, qualité maximum). Il suffit ensuite de la replacer dans iWeb et d'ajuster le tout.

ps : heureux que cela plaise 

@megavince : ça doit effectivement venir de chez toi car le site à été testé sur tous les navigateurs à l'exception d'IE 6 que je n'ai pas sous la main.


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2009)

Ptitdoux a dit:


> @megavince : ça doit effectivement venir de chez toi car le site à été testé sur tous les navigateurs à l'exception d'IE 6 que je n'ai pas sous la main.



IE6 est une vrai cata. Mon site joomla passe sur tout sauf celui-la ...


----------



## Tricornejock (12 Juin 2009)

Hi, bonsoir à tous, 

bravo et félicitations à Ptitdoux pour la réalisation de son site (très esthétique et plaisant)

J´ai une petite question. S´il ne s´agit que d´une et une seule image pour le fond, comment se fait-il que l´on puisse cliquer sur les différentes vignettes? Ce petit point technique m´interresse beaucoup.

Merci d´avance pour la/les réponses.

TJ


----------



## applemuser (13 Juin 2009)

Je l'ai fait iWeb avec le thème "Noir"
Vous remarquerez une partie "Perso" et une partie "Créa"
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## y&b (13 Juin 2009)

applemuser a dit:


> Je l'ai fait iWeb avec le thème "Noir"
> Vous remarquerez une partie "Perso" et une partie "Créa"
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Bien !


Mais avec un p'tit lien, ce serait encore mieux ...


----------



## applemuser (13 Juin 2009)

Je l'ai fait iWeb avec le thème "Noir"
Vous remarquerez une partie "Perso" et une partie "Créa"
Qu'en pensez vous ?

www.emericgatelier.c.la

Oh lala tête en l'air, j'etais on dira que fatigué à 1h30 du matin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2009)

applemuser a dit:


> Je l'ai fait iWeb avec le thème "Noir"
> Vous remarquerez une partie "Perso" et une partie "Créa"
> Qu'en pensez vous ?
> 
> ...



La page d'accueil avec la Terre : Whaoh ! :love: 

A part ça, très sympa mais ça manque de liens pour passer d'une page ou d'une section à une autre et la page "Fiche" est lourde à charger.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Juin 2009)

Sympa. Sur l'écran de mon MB, la page d'accueil est un peu grosse...

Mais il est très sympa!


----------



## applemuser (15 Juin 2009)

Merciii beaucoup !!! Je vais corriger au niveau de la facilité de navigation


----------



## Ptitdoux (16 Juin 2009)

Tricornejock a dit:


> Hi, bonsoir à tous,
> 
> bravo et félicitations à Ptitdoux pour la réalisation de son site (très esthétique et plaisant)
> 
> ...



Merci 

Je suppose que tu parles de la page "Galeries". Très simple. tu crées ton montage dans iWeb. Dans mon cas, je place les images par glisser-déposer dans iWeb, je choisis les effets (ombres - cadres etc...) une fois terminé, je fais un print-screen que je passe dans Photoshop. Là je transforme donc l'image complète de la page iWeb en image unique optimisée pour le web. Je la place à nouveau dans iWeb sur une page neutre. Pour ajouter des liens aux images, très simple ! Tu crées une forme géométrique de dimensions égale à la vignette, de couleur transparente. Il suffit ensuite de la superposer à la vignette et d'y intégrer le lien. CQFD. 

Voila, j'espère que cela te sera utile


----------



## Tricornejock (16 Juin 2009)

Merci Ptitdoux pour cette réponse. C´est ce que j´avais imaginé, mais c´est tellement bien fait que j´en étais venu à douter.

Encore félicitation pour ton site 

TJ


----------



## dadoo113 (18 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Un des meilleurs que j'ai vu de depuis bien longtemps !
> 
> Superbe !




on dirait pas qu'il est fait sous iWeb, tu es parti du thème "tout blanc" ?


----------



## Ptitdoux (18 Juin 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> on dirait pas qu'il est fait sous iWeb, tu es parti du thème "tout blanc" ?



Non du thème "Modern", et plus précisément la page "Vide" dont j'ai viré le menu afin de conserver une page neutre. Les coins arrondis de la page étant créés à partir de formes géométriques noires et blanches superposées et ensuite fusionnées avec le reste de l'image.


----------



## lavachevolante (20 Juin 2009)

Voici mon site consacré à la chorale gospel universitaire de Perpignan:

http://ebony.n.ivory.free.fr

Merci pour vos conseils éventuels.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2009)

lavachevolante a dit:


> Voici mon site consacré à la chorale gospel universitaire de Perpignan:
> 
> http://ebony.n.ivory.free.fr
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils éventuels.



Sur le site :

Site globalement très sympa. Mais :

1) je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir une section photos/*vidéos* et une section *vidéos*.

Donc mon conseil, vire les vidéos de la page photos/videos, d'autant plus qu'elles sont aussi sur l'autre page et intégrées dans la page (mieux qu'un lien) et fais de cette page uniquement une page photos.

2) Il faut uniformiser la page Liens avec le reste. Donc mets-la sur fond noir comme les autres.


Sur les vidéos de la page photos/videos : il faudrait demander à la personne qui filme d'arrêter de bouger comme ça et de limiter le plus possible les coups de zoom. Tous ces mouvements de caméra dans tous les sens, ça donne le mal de mer.

En tout cas, c'est très chouette à écouter. Bravo à tous !


----------



## applemuser (26 Juin 2009)

J'ai mis a jour mon site; nouvelles pages, images moins grosses, plus rapide a charger, et une nouvelle adresse avec un nom de domaine acheté chez OVH : 

www.emericgatelier.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2009)

Effectivement, les pages se chargent plus vite.


----------



## Jmarc3d (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
Vla ma dernière réalisation avec iWeb2
www.fabioenergie.fr
Il est pas complètement fini. Manque des finitions et du texte sur quelques pages.
Mais le nécessaire est present.
Ouvert à toutes vos remarques.
A+
J-M


----------



## Tricornejock (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour Jmarc3d,

chouette site, la bannière est belle aussi. Pour les remarques, il y a juste quelques fautes d´orthographe sur la page d´accueil. Vérifies aussi les espaces et les virgules (Ce sont des détails, mais bon...).

Sinon j´ai une question, j´aimerais savoir comment tu as fais pour que les images changent ( les gouttes d´eau, les fleurs, panneaux solaires, etc...) Merci d´avance pour ta réponse ou si un membre pouvait me laisser un lien où je puisse apprendre et réaliser ce système 

Salutations et bonne continuation,
TJ


----------



## Jmarc3d (22 Juillet 2009)

Merci Tricornejock pour tes remarques constructives.
Pour les images "qui changent"... Tout simplement un GIF animé.
Fabrication de tes calques avec photoshop, assemblage avec ImageReady. 
L'avantage du GIF, lecture sur tous les navigateurs sans besoin d'un Plugin (ex: flash player).
Salutations
J-M


----------



## Deleted member 53928 (26 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous, je n'avais jamais créé un site, je ne connais pas le langage html.
Je me suis lancé avec iweb. J'ai d'abord publié les photos de matchs de football de mon fils. Puis un ami photographe de presse m'as demandé pour s'associer avec moi.
Créé il y a 9 mois, mon site marche très bien avec +- 10000 photos en ligne.
Voici: verviersphotos.be


----------



## rodouane59 (19 Août 2009)

Voici mon CV en ligne crée sur iweb

rodouane.alimokbel.free.fr


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

Sympa. 

Mais... je trouve que c'est dommage de faire une page centrale colorée et remplie, et de l'encadrer de deux bandeaux noirs. Essaie d'étirer au max ton bandeau central.


----------



## olilo (26 Août 2009)

Alors je me lance aussi. Voici l'adresse de mon site :
http://www.olilo-climbing.com

En attente de vos critiques


----------



## pierre-auvergne (26 Août 2009)

Le thème est très sympa, et ça charge plutôt vite ! Pas mal du tout. 

Juste quelques fautes d'orthographe qui entachent un peu le tout, mais à part ça : 



Bravo.


----------



## olilo (26 Août 2009)

merci pour le commentaire et l'exégèse des fautes  d'ailleurs si tu peux m'indiquer celles qui t'ont choqué, je suis preneur


----------



## michio (2 Septembre 2009)

Ce qui est pratique avec iWeb, c'est la possibilité de faire des pages très rapide, propres (bien qu'un peu lourdes).

Du coup, étant en déplacement sans ftp fiable pour mettre tout ça sur mon site habituel, j'en ai profité pour bidouiller un mini-site de vacances de l'été dernier.
En gros, ça prend 15 minutes plus la mise en ligne en rentrant ; magique.

Je vais chercher (un de ces jours) comment élargir le bandeau pour l'affichage des photos en plus large et plus haut.

Voilà, c'est du basique, avec le modèle noir non modifié :


----------



## Ptitdoux (5 Septembre 2009)

Hop là, j'ai effectué une mise à jour de mon site (les changements ne sont pas énormes).

J'avais quelques problèmes de typo avec Internet Explorer. Le plus amusant c'est qu'IE reconnait la typo dans les textes faisant toute la largeur du site, mais pas dans les zones plus courtes. Dans ce cas précis, il modifie les caractères avec une typo moche de surcroît ...
J'ai résolu le problème en englobant la partie texte dans mon image globale....

Pour le reste, c'est juste un ravalement de façade de la page galerie afin de lui donner plus de caractère, et la modification des bannières flash, avec des clichés plus récents et mon nouveau matos.

L'adresse : www.ptitdoux.com


----------



## Ptitdoux (5 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublier de désactiver le correcteur orthographique, du coup les soulignements apparaissent dans mes images...Le boulet 

Je modifie ça dans la journée...


----------



## zepatente (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

je n ai pas le temps de répondre à chacun en particulier mais j ai vu de tres tres belle chose dans vos sites BRAVO !!!!

@+


----------



## applemuser (8 Septembre 2009)

Mon petit blog et mes créations fait avec iWeb '09 sur Mac Intel : 

www.emericgatelier.fr


----------



## zepatente (8 Septembre 2009)

Tres beau site !!! par contre la couleur de la police dans "mieux se connaitre" est un peu difficile à lire


----------



## maczap (9 Septembre 2009)

bonjour davidcaro2 et lepetitpierrot juste pour vous dire que le lien ne marche pas!!! ouf je ne suis pas seul à avoir des difficultés a mettre mon site en ligne
Pascal


----------



## zepatente (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

as tu ouvert un sujet sur ton problème ?

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

J'expérimente sur la page d'accueil de mon site une nouvelle présentation de la barre de navigation. J'aimerai avoir votre avis.


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2009)

Simple, efficace. OK


----------



## salamèche (16 Septembre 2009)

Bon à mon tour de me jeter dans la fosse aux lions:http://carton.dominique.free.fr/Glasgowphotography/Home.html

Ce n'est qu'un prélude à un site que je veux développer, mais étant dans l'urgence, j'ai pondu ceci (N'ayant pas de nouvelle de Fabien Egot qui m'a crée mon site depuis près de 6 mois). Je compte crée une animation flash pour la première page.
Ne soyez pas avares de critiques, et de conseils. Normalement le site doit être en ligne vers la fin de semaine sur mon nom de domaine


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Septembre 2009)

salamèche a dit:


> Bon à mon tour de me jeter dans la fosse aux lions:http://carton.dominique.free.fr/Glasgowphotography/Home.html
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un prélude à un site que je veux développer, mais étant dans l'urgence, j'ai pondu ceci (N'ayant pas de nouvelle de Fabien Egot qui m'a crée mon site depuis près de 6 mois). Je compte crée une animation flash pour la première page.
> Ne soyez pas avares de critiques, et de conseils. Normalement le site doit être en ligne vers la fin de semaine sur mon nom de domaine



Bah, c'est pas mal du tout si ce n'est que pour moi (sous xp en ce moment) la taille des polices dans la section "About Me" est vraiment petite. Ca tue un peu les yeux.


----------



## melaure (16 Septembre 2009)

salamèche a dit:


> Bon à mon tour de me jeter dans la fosse aux lions:http://carton.dominique.free.fr/Glasgowphotography/Home.html
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un prélude à un site que je veux développer, mais étant dans l'urgence, j'ai pondu ceci (N'ayant pas de nouvelle de Fabien Egot qui m'a crée mon site depuis près de 6 mois). Je compte crée une animation flash pour la première page.
> Ne soyez pas avares de critiques, et de conseils. Normalement le site doit être en ligne vers la fin de semaine sur mon nom de domaine



Simple et efficace, pas la peine d'en faire trop 

En plus les photos d'Ecosse, c'est sympa. J'y étais il y a deux mois. De Edimbourg à Dunvegan sur l'ile de Skye. En passant par Stirling, fort William, Mailaig, Portree et au retour par Eilean Donan Castle, le Loch Ness et Perth 

Pas mal de photos aussi avec la musique de Runrig par dessus


----------



## salamèche (16 Septembre 2009)

Changé la taille de la police dans "About me". C'était effectivement assez dûr à lire


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Septembre 2009)

salamèche a dit:


> Changé la taille de la police dans "About me". C'était effectivement assez dûr à lire



Nettement plus agréable.


----------



## salamèche (17 Septembre 2009)

petit changement:http://carton.dominique.free.fr/dcartonphotography.com/Home.html


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2009)

Dans le "About Me" tout est en majuscule, du coup, c'est illisible. Pas assez de paragraphes, on ne s'y repère pas, car les débuts de phrase ne sont pas marqués avec la majuscule, etc. À mon avis, le mieux serait de refaire le même texte en minuscule tout simplement.

Pense également à mettre des gras par endroits, ça aide.


----------



## etiennetienne (17 Septembre 2009)

Et voici un site avec quelques photos mais aussi le récit d'une famille partie s'installer à EDEN !!! , .....un petit village au nord de la Suède.


http://web.me.com/etiennecapelle/lescapelsonensuede/Installation_a_Eden/Installation_a_Eden.html

Bon voyage

Etienne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2009)

Très sympa.

Juste une question : comment fais-tu pour intégrer un menu déroulant dans ton site ?


----------



## koeklin (18 Septembre 2009)

Tiens voici un lien, iDuck. (désolé ce n'est pas AVM... il va falloir te faire violence )
http://www.vvmac.com/sweet/sommaires/details.php?id_mag=53 
>Télécharger le script du menu déroulant pour iWeb
J'avais bien un autre lien antérieur à celui-ci sur clubiweb mais la méthode me semble à la relecture plus compliquée...


C'est l'un des menus les plus simples à faire sur iweb, 
il faut juste se méfier de la taille du widget sur ta page, il faut l'agrandir manuellement de 20 ou 30 px verticalement pour qu'il s'affiche correctement sur Opera et Internet Explorer (autant que je me rappelle).
C'est aussi l'un des cas où le menu peut se permettre d'être largement plus grand que son widget


----------



## etiennetienne (18 Septembre 2009)

Pour intégrer des menus plus sympas que celui d'Iweb voici le site de référence exceptionnel  :

http://iwebunlimited.com/iwebtips/Entries/2009/5/19_16-_Navigation_Menus_in_iWeb.html


En voici une illustration sur la dernière version de mon site : 

http://web.me.com/etiennecapelle/lescapelsonensuede/Installation_a_Eden/Installation_a_Eden.html




Toujours dans ce même site on peut trouver un script très simple pour un menu déroulant: 

http://iwebunlimited.com/iwebtips/Entries/2008/4/1_3-_Drop_Down_Navigation_in_iWeb.html


Etienne


----------



## EditingPlus (19 Septembre 2009)

Déjà un peu daté et mérite un nettoyage de printemps :

http://www.editingplus.eu/EditingPlus/EditingPlus.html

Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2009)

Et voilà ! :love:

Merci !


----------



## salamèche (19 Septembre 2009)

EditingPlus a dit:


> Déjà un peu daté et mérite un nettoyage de printemps :
> 
> http://www.editingplus.eu/EditingPlus/EditingPlus.html
> 
> Merci de vos avis.



C'est bien, mais je crois que tu l'a pas mis dans le bon répertoire sur le serveur car le titre de la page apparait deux fois /EditingPlus/Editingplus

Le mien est désormais en ligne sur le lien en bas modifié avec un éditeur de texte et avec Google analytics en plus


----------



## koeklin (19 Septembre 2009)

salamèche a dit:


> C'est bien, mais je crois que tu l'a pas mis dans le bon répertoire sur le serveur car le titre de la page apparait deux fois /EditingPlus/Editingplus
> 
> Le mien est désormais en ligne sur le lien en bas modifié avec un éditeur de texte et avec Google analytics en plus


une adresse iweb  quand on a un nom de domaine c'est souvent du genre
_h__ttp:w__ww.son_domaine.com/son_site/sa_page.html_
ici son_domaine, son_site et sa_page portent le même nom. C'est un choix de prendre le même nom pour chacun.

Toi, tu as choisi de ne pas afficher le nom de dossier, sans doute en choisssant de publier sur ton FTP uniquement le contenu de ton dossier site et non la page index.html et le dossier site comme ça doit être fait
Résultat : en modifiant l'architecture d'un site iWeb, t'as un gros problème de RSS sur ton blog



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /dcartonphotography.com/Blog/rss.xml was not found on this server.
> 
> ...


----------



## salamèche (20 Septembre 2009)

Oui effectivement. Pourtant je ne suis pas intervenu sur le blog. J'aimerai savoir ce que tu entend par "architecture"

En tout cas je te remercie de m'avoir signalé ce problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

Bon, après avoir revu le code du blog, ça semble être bon (mais j'y connait rien en rss-jamais trop compris à quoi ça servait et comment)


----------



## EditingPlus (20 Septembre 2009)

salamèche a dit:


> C'est bien, mais je crois que tu l'a pas mis dans le bon répertoire sur le serveur car le titre de la page apparait deux fois /EditingPlus/Editingplus


C'est vrai mais il y a une version en anglais, avec un répertoire English: 
Et comme j'ai fait d'autres sites dans iWeb, j'ai nommé chacun par son nom 



salamèche a dit:


> et avec Google analytics en plus


Intégré aussi sans soucis.


----------



## Deleted member 53928 (25 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous, je n'avais jamais créé un site, je ne connais pas le langage html.
Je me suis lancé avec iweb. J'ai d'abord publié les photos de matchs de football de mon fils. Puis un ami photographe de presse m'as demandé pour s'associer avec moi.
Créé il y a 9 mois, mon site marche très bien avec +- 10000 photos en ligne.
Voici: verviersphotos.be


----------



## zepatente (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

un menu un peu plus clair aiderait à la navigation 


@+


----------



## salamèche (26 Septembre 2009)

Un peu "too much", la sobriété ne nuit pas, mais permet plus d'aisance dans la navigation.


----------



## salamèche (27 Septembre 2009)

J'en reviens pas, ce matin mon site généré par iweb, et un peu amélioré avec coda est sur la première page de Google uk lorque je fais une recherche sur "wedding photography Glasgow"

Bon, trois semaine de travail, j'ai vus les sites en tête de Google, regardé les titres des pages, le code etc. A priori ce qui compte pour être bien référencé c'est le titre de la page d'acceuil, et le texte.


----------



## Lominala (6 Octobre 2009)

J'ai choisi de faire un site sur la bit lit, un genre littéraire qui déferle depuis le film "Twilight". En résumé : une série de romans mélangeant urban fantasy (vampires, loups garous, faës et autres créatures surnaturelles) et histoire d'amour. Plus de détails sur la page "qu'est-ce que le bit lit ?"
Et comme aujourd"hui, qui livres dit aussi films et séries TV (à croire que les scénaristes sont en mal d'inspiration...), le site parle de toutes les oeuvres du genre.

Je précise que c'est mon premier site web, donc si vous avez des idées pour l'améliorer je suis preneuse !


----------



## salamèche (6 Octobre 2009)

Lominala a dit:


> J'ai choisi de faire un site sur la bit lit, un genre littéraire qui déferle depuis le film "Twilight". En résumé : une série de romans mélangeant urban fantasy (vampires, loups garous, faës et autres créatures surnaturelles) et histoire d'amour. Plus de détails sur la page "qu'est-ce que le bit lit ?"
> Et comme aujourd"hui, qui livres dit aussi films et séries TV (à croire que les scénaristes sont en mal d'inspiration...), le site parle de toutes les oeuvres du genre.
> 
> Je précise que c'est mon premier site web, donc si vous avez des idées pour l'améliorer je suis preneuse !



C'est pas mal, l'illustration est tout a fait adaptée (mais est tu sûr de pouvoir utiliser ces images librement). l'organisation du site me plait assez.
Au niveau du code, ce serait pas mal si tu pouvait ajouter des métas "keywords" et "description" avec un éditeur html. Ça augmenterai ta visibilité sur les moteurs de recherche.


----------



## Cab29 (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je passe régulièrement glaner des infos ici pour améliorer mon site et voilà, je le soumets (de nouveau) à vos critiques. J'ai juste eu un soucis pour faire un lien à partir du film quicktime en ouverture (transfert de Keynote/ mais pas réussi à le faire passer comme lien sur iweb), j'aurais préféré mettre "entrer" dans la vidéo. 
Sinon vous affichez correctement? J'ai surtout des inquiétudes pour la page "Rhésus O3 en public"... un poil trop lourd je crois...
Merci de vos remarques!

http://www.celluleoid.com

Bien à vous.

P.S. côté référencement,  y-a-t-il des astuces un peu récentes qui amélioreraient la chose?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Le contenu est original et la vidéo d'intro super. 

En revanche, l'habillage du site, ces pages toutes blanches avec juste du texte et les vidéos est un peu trop minimaliste à mon goût. Je pense que le sujet mériterait un habillage plus graphique.

Sinon aucun problème de chargement des pages. Mais pour alléger tu peux mettre les vidéos sur Youtube ou Dailymtion et les intégrer dans les pages avec les fragments HTML.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2009)

Salut, 

J'utilise une petite ligne de code pour avoir un menu déroulant. Je l'ai trouvé ici, elle doit venir de iWebbeginner ou un autre site du genre :


```
<script language="javascript">
function sendToURL(n) { if (n!="x") window.open(n, '_top', ''); }
<!-- on peut mettre aussi _blank pour afficher dans une nouvelle page -->
</script>
    


          <table width=100% border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
            <form action="">
              <tr>
                <td width=100% align=center valign=bottom><select name="deroulant" onchange="sendToURL(this.options[this.selectedIndex].value)">
                
                  <option value="x">Vos choix... </option>
                  
                  <option value="x"> </option>
                  <option value="http://www.vvmac.com/">@ VOUS ET VOTRE MAC... </option>
                  <option value="http://www.vvmac.com/sweet/abo">- Abonnements</option>
                  <option value="http://www.vvmac.com/sweet/sommaires/current.php">- Le Num&eacute;ro en kiosque</option>

                  <option value="x"> </option>
                  <option value="x">@ ANCIENS... </option>
                  <option value="http://www.vvmac.com/sweet/sommaires/list.php">- Les anciens num&eacute;ros</option>
                  <option value="http://www.vvmac.com/sweet/abo/anciens/Anciennumsdispo.html">- Anciens num&eacute;ros disponibles</option>
                  
                  <option value="x"> </option>
                  <option value="x">@ RECHERCHE...</option>                  
                  <option value="http://www.vvmac.com/sweet/archives/index.php">- Recherche d'un article</option>
                  
                  <option value="x"> </option>
                  <option value="x">@ VOTRE OPINION... </option>
                  <option value="http://www.vvmac.com/sweet/survey/index.php">- Enqu&ecirc;te lecteurs</option>

                  <option value="x"> </option>
                  <option value="x">@ AUTRES SITES ACTUALITES... </option>                  
                  <option value="http://www.lemonde.fr/">- Le Monde </option>
                  <option value="http://www.lefigaro.fr/">- Le Figaro </option>
                  <option value="http://www.liberation.fr/">- Lib&eacute;ration </option>
                </select></td>
              </tr>
            </form>
          </table></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
```


ça marche très bien, sauf que je souhaite que le choix d'un menu ouvre un nouvel onglet ou une nouvelle fenêtre safari. 
Y'a bien une indication dans la ligne de code, mais j'y connais plus que rien. 

Un petit coup de main?


----------



## koeklin (7 Octobre 2009)

remplace '_top' par '_blank' dans la deuxième ligne  
ça ouvrira les liens dans une nouvelle fenêtre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2009)

Merci.


----------



## aned (14 Octobre 2009)

Mon site est fait avec iweb :

www.ohanfrance.com

Merci, d'avance pour vos compliments !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2009)

aned a dit:


> Mon site est fait avec iweb :
> 
> www.ohanfrance.com
> 
> Merci, d'avance pour vos compliments !



Très joli site. 

Mais ça manque d'uniformisation. L'esthétique de la page d'accueil (fond, polices,...) est très chouette. Alors il faut l'appliquer à *toutes* les pages.

Donc il faut reprendre toutes les pages de la section Produits (en plus le mélange de pages sur fond blanc et sur fond noir, ça ne le fait pas).

Et sur la page Machines changer la police de "Machines d&#8217;occasion de nos clients" pour une police plus stylisée.


----------



## Madeline (16 Octobre 2009)

Mon nouveau site... enfin terminé !   

je vais me coucher heureuse... en attendant de lire vos critiques ...

  

il y a certainement des liens erronés... cela fait 4 h que j'en débusque... 
le site est bilingue... (l'anglais sera encore vérifié par une amie)...
et on peut switcher du français à l'anglais et vice et versa sur chaque page !!! 
une job de fou !

et l'adresse c'est *madelinederiaz.com*


----------



## salamèche (16 Octobre 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> Mon nouveau site... enfin terminé !
> 
> je vais me coucher heureuse... en attendant de lire vos critiques ...
> 
> ...



C'est plutôt pas mal, sobre, en plus votre travail artistique est intéressant.


----------



## zepatente (16 Octobre 2009)

Madeline ,

j'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle version . c'est tres doux et tres accueillant !!!!! Bravo !!!


----------



## koeklin (19 Octobre 2009)

Ce n'est pas un site web, c'est un livre. La navigation page par page est très agréable (< >) ou chapitre par chapitre (&#9664; &#9654. On est sûr de rien louper.


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Octobre 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> Mon nouveau site... enfin terminé !
> 
> je vais me coucher heureuse... en attendant de lire vos critiques ...
> 
> ...



Félicitation pour la création de ton site Madeline, je le trouve très élégant. Bravo.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> Mon nouveau site... enfin terminé !
> 
> je vais me coucher heureuse... en attendant de lire vos critiques ...
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup tes oeuvres, et ton nouveau site semble très bien conçu, d'après ce que je viens d'en voir! 

Félicitations.


----------



## johnnybgood (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 

j'ai fait mon site avec iweb il y a peu de temps, il est en ligne et accessible à l'adresse www.sculpture-pierre-bois.fr
J'essaie dés lors d'y acceder via google, et en tapant sculpture pierre bois, mon site n'apparait pas dans les 10 premieres pages (il n'apparaît pas du tout). Comment faire pour le rendre plus visible. Salamèche dit
 "A priori ce qui compte pour être bien référencé c'est le titre de la page d'acceuil, et le texte."
Quand tu dis le titre, c'est "home" "accueil"...?
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? Quels sont les premiers élèments importants ?


----------



## dadoo113 (21 Octobre 2009)

johnnybgood a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai fait mon site avec iweb il y a peu de temps, il est en ligne et accessible à l'adresse www.sculpture-pierre-bois.fr
> J'essaie dés lors d'y acceder via google, et en tapant sculpture pierre bois, mon site n'apparait pas dans les 10 premieres pages (il n'apparaît pas du tout). Comment faire pour le rendre plus visible. Salamèche dit
> ...



As tu commencé par signaler à Google l'existence de ton site ? ça se passe ici : http://www.google.fr/addurl/

Les site iWeb sont généralement assez mal référençable car on ne peut pas mettre de mots clés etc sans éditer avec une éditeur externe. Le mieux reste de faire la pub de ton site en mettant des liens un peu partout !

Voilà mon maigre savoir, je laisse la parole à + expert !

Ps : (edit) évite de mettre ton adresse mail en clair sur le site, ça peut t'attirer du spam ! Je te renvoie sur 2 sites pour + d'infos sur la création du formulaire :
http://www.widgetbox.com/widget/contactify-widget-beta
http://forums.macg.co/forum-iweb/possibilite-dinserer-un-formulaire-de-contact-avec-iweb-242254.html

Bon courage


----------



## koeklin (21 Octobre 2009)

Juste une précision, ce fil est réservé à la présentation des sites : y'en a un qui se pointe, qui met le lien de son site et qui écrit "voilà c'est mon site que j'ai moi-même, tout seul, comme un grand avec iWeb, mes petites mimines et beaucoup d'amour." et les autres répondent "berrrk!", "c'est moche!", "même ma grand-mère avec textedit, elle fait mieux", enfin ils écrivent pas tout à fait ça parce qu'ils sont civilisés. Ils disent "c'est particulier..." et parfois ils écrivent "chouette !" "c'est beau!"," comment t'as fait ça", "c'est bourré d'idées", "superbes les images", "articles très intéressant", "c tro d'la bal" (ben ouais, il est varié le public de ce fil). Pour les questions mieux vaut continuer ou ouvrir un fil dans ce même forum iWeb sinon on va vite être taper par un modo parce qu'on fait du hors sujet (et moi j'veux pas être tapé, même par un modo... parce que j'ai des lunettes  ).

Sinon...  Très belles sculptures.


----------



## Madeline (21 Octobre 2009)

johnnybgood a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai fait mon site avec iweb il y a peu de temps, il est en ligne et accessible à l'adresse www.sculpture-pierre-bois.fr



Pourquoi DSCN0456 ?

et

il a bien raison le monsieur du dessus


----------



## johnnybgood (22 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

d'abord merci dadoo pour ta réponse. Pour ce qui est de la création d'une discussion autour des aspects techniques d'iweb, je suis d'accord.
"Pourquoi DSCN0456 ?", pourquoi pas ?
Sinon, j'ai rencontré une web créatrice aujourd'hui qui me disait qu'il y a une ligne html à entrer dans la source qui commence par < meta name = "descrition"... qui permet d'améliorer la visibilité par moteur de recherche. Je m'en vais voir dans iweb où est ce que je peux rentrer cette ligne. Je sais qu'il faut utiliser fragment html, mais dans quelle page?
Si qqn sait, merci de me dire. Promis, c ma dernière intervention technique. Si qqn peut me dire comment faire pour poursuivre cette discussion ailleurs qu'ici?


----------



## salamèche (23 Octobre 2009)

johnnybgood a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> d'abord merci dadoo pour ta réponse. Pour ce qui est de la création d'une discussion autour des aspects techniques d'iweb, je suis d'accord.
> "Pourquoi DSCN0456 ?", pourquoi pas ?
> ...



oui ce serait bien, un thread plus technique. Pour ce qui est de "description, regarde le code source de mon site dans ton navigateur.


----------



## puregeof (24 Octobre 2009)

Bon les amis,
Je me lance :rose:
Voici le site qui relate le voyage autour du monde que j'ai effectué avec mon épouse de mai à septembre :

www.kgroundtheworld.com

Quelques remarques et autocritique.
J'avais emporté mon MacBook afin d'actualiser le site régulièrement. iWeb me semblait le bon outil en l'occurrence puisque je préférais profiter du voyage qu'écrire et tester des lignes html mais que je n'avais pas envie non plus d'un simple blog.
Dans l'ensemble je suis plutôt content. J'ai pu me consacrer au fond ans avoir trop à me préoccuper de la forme. Est survenu cependant à un moment une erreur durant la publication via sur MobileMe. Le site est tombé en carafe et il m'a fallu plusieurs semaines avant de pouvoir rétablir (pas facile de trouver de bonnes connexions au sommet des Andes). Le chat du support Mobileme s'est au final avéré particulièrement efficace.
L'autocritique maintenant. 
Je m'y suis pris un peu tard pour trouver un nom de domaine et, que ce soit en anglais ou en français, vous n'imaginez comme tout ce qui touche à "autour du monde" est pris. J'ai donc ajouter nos deux initiales devant "round the world". J'aurais dû faire preuve d'un peu plus d'imagination.
Ensite, j'ai été trop bavard. Les visiteurs ne lisent généralement pas et vont généralement directement aux photos... Beaucoup n'ont même pas lu comment arriver aux photos et se sont plaint de leur absence. J'ai fini par ajouter un bouton sur chaque page.
Je trouve le site trop figé et je n'ai pas trouvé comment créer de l'animation sur iWeb (défilement de photo dans l'entête par exemple).
Dans le même ordre d'idée, je trouve que les paramètres de diaporama par défaut renvoient des photos minuscules. C'est dommage.
Bon, je me rend compte que je suis de nouveau trop bavard 
'Njoy :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Site très intéressant et photos très sympas.

Mais je trouve que rapport à la thématique, le fond blanc minimaliste n'est pas adapté. Il faudrait choisir un thème plus graphique. Et surtout avoir le même thème sur toutes les pages (là, la page "Préparatifs" a un thème différent des autres).

De plus, les textes étant longs, la présentation gagnerait à être aérée en sautant une ligne entre les paragraphes. Ca donnerait plus envie de lire.


----------



## sebk (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterai avoir votre avis sur mon site www.kirsch-vins.fr fait avec iweb.

J'attends vos remarques


----------



## johnnybgood (26 Octobre 2009)

sebk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai avoir votre avis sur mon site www.kirsch-vins.fr fait avec iweb.
> 
> J'attends vos remarques


Bonjour,

site très simple ( au bon sens du terme), complèt, très lisible , couleurs choisies très "vin"

Dommage simplement que vous ne proposiez pas dans votre catalogue, àla rubrique bourgogne blanc, le Beaunes du château Premier cru 2005


----------



## puregeof (30 Octobre 2009)

Une amie italienne m'a demandé si je pouvais faire le site de son restaurant :

http://www.sestosenso.fr/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Une amie italienne m'a demandé si je pouvais faire le site de son restaurant :
> 
> http://www.sestosenso.fr/



A part le texte "Réservation" qu'il faudrait centrer horizontalement et verticalement dans son cadre, rien à redire : c'est nickel.


----------



## puregeof (30 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> A part le texte "Réservation" qu'il faudrait centrer horizontalement et verticalement dans son cadre, rien à redire : c'est nickel.



Bien vu !
C'est corrigé.
Merki


----------



## turlupio (8 Novembre 2009)

il n'est pas fini, je travaille encore sur l'apparition de pop-up quand on clique sur certaines images, mais c'est pas facile...

voici donc le lien, merci pour vos commentaires!!!

http://www.jeremiehynderick.be


----------



## koeklin (8 Novembre 2009)

Une remarque : il faudrait 

centrer la barre sous le menu sur les page Accueil et Photos et 
si besoin la mettre à la même hauteur au pixel près que celles des autres pages en s'aidant de l'inspecteur des graphismes (position Y).


----------



## puregeof (9 Novembre 2009)

turlupio a dit:


> il n'est pas fini, je travaille encore sur l'apparition de pop-up quand on clique sur certaines images, mais c'est pas facile...
> 
> voici donc le lien, merci pour vos commentaires!!!
> 
> http://www.jeremiehynderick.be



Bonjour Turlupio,

C'est pas mal du tout. D'un point de vue esthétique, j'aime beaucoup.

Il y a encore un peu de travail en effet. 
Notamment sur la première page, aligner le trait sous la barre de titre. 
Les liens commerciaux et référencements, devrait être mis en "bas de page" (voir dans "inspecteur de page" -> disposition -> hauteur du bas de page). 
La page d'accueil devrait d'ailleurs être moins longue (haute), même si j'ai compris que tu voulais présenter en fond de page une oeuvre entière.

Sur la page de contact, j'utiliserais un interligne un peu plus grand en haut et je mettrais un espace avant et après les deux points de e-mail (email : jeremy...)
Sur cette même page,  il y a deux boutons qui apparaissent sous la fenêtre du formulaire. Je crois que l'un est pour envoyer un message te l'autre pour effacer, mais ils sont pratiquement invisibles. Le texte est aussi à corriger ("utiliser" ou "posséder", il faut choisir).


----------



## Alainb2809 (9 Novembre 2009)

Tant qu'à y être, voici le mien. Soyez indulgent il n'est pas encore complété. 

Tutoweb, formation par tutoriel vidéo


----------



## dadoo113 (9 Novembre 2009)

Alainb2809 a dit:


> Tant qu'à y être, voici le mien. Soyez indulgent il n'est pas encore complété.
> 
> Tutoweb, formation par tutoriel vidéo



Sobre, simple, léger, rapide : nickel


----------



## Brigitte. (9 Novembre 2009)

et voici le mien
http://www.gite-alsace.eu

ma prochaine étape, apprendre à faire un menu déroulant,
ça me parait difficile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

Brigitte. a dit:


> et voici le mien
> http://www.gite-alsace.eu
> 
> ma prochaine étape, apprendre à faire un menu déroulant,
> ça me parait difficile



Dans l'ensemble bien mais :

- sur la page des appartements il n'y a pas le menu de navigation (sauf accueil)
- dans le menu de navigation accueil est plus petit que le reste.


----------



## kamaxf (14 Novembre 2009)

ça y est le site fait avec iweb est en ligne, 
 j'attends vos critiques


http://www.coachjardin.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2009)

kamaxf a dit:


> ça y est le site fait avec iweb est en ligne,
> j'attends vos critiques
> 
> 
> http://www.coachjardin.fr



Très sympa dans l'ensemble.

Juste 2 petites remarques :

- la fiche d'inscription, on ne peut pas la remplir dans la page. Donc ça ne sert pas à grand chose de l'intégrer dans la page comme tu l'as fait. Mieux vaut dans ce cas la mettre en fichier à télécharger.

- sur la page "Photos", l'en-tête est esthétiquement différente des autres pages (et il faudrait la mettre comme sur les autres pages).




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

J'ai remarqué aussi dans cette page du texte qui chevauche sur les images :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## kamaxf (19 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Très sympa dans l'ensemble.
> 
> Juste 2 petites remarques :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

j'ai changé le formulaire d'inscription avec JotForm,

 changé la page "photos", remplacée par un seul album pour le moment et remis la même couleur d'en-tête que sur les autres pages,

Merci les critiques sont toujours instructives

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Très sympa dans l'ensemble.
> 
> Juste 2 petites remarques :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

j'ai changé le formulaire d'inscription avec JotForm,

 changé la page "photos", remplacée par un seul album pour le moment et remis la même couleur d'en-tête que sur les autres pages,

Merci les critiques sont toujours instructives


http://www.coachjardin.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2009)

kamaxf a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai changé le formulaire d'inscription avec JotForm,
> 
> ...



C'est beaucoup mieux.


----------



## lecygne (20 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous,

voici mon site i web
www.djtabi.eu
 Je travaille sur mac osX10.3.9 et j'aimerais être dirigé vers une discussion où quelqu'un pourrais m'aider à créer une boite de commentaire sur mon site de façon manuel, j'ai fait mon site sur iweb mais j'ai mon propre nom de domaine, je n'ai donc pas pu beneficier de la boite de commentaire qu on peux avoir quand on publie le site sur .mac, voila pour les details 
merci d'avance pour votre aide 

le Cygne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2009)

J'adore l'esthétique générale 

Par contre sur la page "Animations", ça "bugue" grave. Le menu de navigation est invisble (on clique à l'aveugle), les liens vers les vidéos renvoient à des "404 not found" et certaines images sont remplacées par des carrés bleus avec un point d'interrogation.


----------



## puregeof (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour Le Cygne et bienvenue, 

J'ai parcouru ton site. Je le trouve top top point de vue la créativité et aspect visuel :love:Bravo !
Il y a par contre pas mal de problèmes d'affichage et de liens. J'y reviendrai plus tard.

Pour le commentaire, tu peux utiliser ton nom de domaine et publier (avec abonnement) sous MobileMe... mais ce n'est sans doute pas ce que tu cherches.

Pour une publication ftp, il semble que la solution passe par haloscan. Tu trouveras un mot d'explication par ici


----------



## puregeof (20 Novembre 2009)

Hello again,

Au niveau de la navigation il y a un premier problème selon moi. 
Lorsque tu cliques sur un lien vers un mix, le lecteur s'ouvre à la place de ta fenêtre. Si on ferme cette fenêtre on est dehors.  
Je te suggère de cocher dans l'inspecteur de lien l'option "ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre". 
Bonus : ça permettra aux utilisateurs de continuer à visiter ton site tout en écoutant le mix sélectionné.

La page animation ne va pas du tout. Tous tes liens renvoient vers adresses erronées (erreur 404). La honte ! :rose: 
Dommage, elles m'ont l'air bien cool ces petites animations.
Vu la structure de l'adresse : "extrait%20escapefrom.mov", je crois que tu renvoies vers un fichier situer sur ton disque dur et pas vers un contenu en ligne. 
=> Si ce n'est pas fait, diffuse le contenu en ligne et vérifie le lien dans l'inspecteur 
Autre problème sur cette page, le menu navigation est absent. 
Il faudrait l'insérer via le navigateur de page : "afficher le menu navigation", ou au moins créer un bouton qui renvoie vers la page accueil.

Autre problème de lien pour "inAbox". 
Tu envoies vers une page inexistante 
Puisque le lien apparait dans le menu, ce doit être un problème de publication. 
Il faut que tu republies cette page.

Enfin, sur la page "amis t contakt" deux petites suggestions. 
C'est un peu dommage d'avoir écrit ton adresse mail et les adresses htp (www ) des liens telles quelles. 
Un hyperlien sur le mot mail "mail" via l'inspecteur de lien : "activer comme lien" -> "un message électronique" et le tour est joué  
Idem pour les références. Un petit mot d'introduction, genre : "Allez voir écouter les mixes de Joost de Lijser. J'adore !", me semble mieux.
Ici aussi, lorsque tu crées tes liens, pense à activer l'option "ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre"


----------



## lecygne (20 Novembre 2009)

merci 1000 fois pour tout vos conseil, il est vrai que mon site n'est pas très à jour, j'ai été baloté d'un domaine à l 'autre pour de multiple raison et j'ai remis mon site en ligne y a une semaine mais je ne l'ai pas encore verifier
je vais aussi profité de tous vos bon conseil et je vous tiens au courant 

merci encore


quelque heure plus tard...
en faite je crois que j'ai une trop vieille version d'iweb, c'est la 1.0.0...
je ne trouve pas les options pour ouvrir les liens dans une autre page,
sinon en effet j'ai foutu le bordel dans mes fichiers et j'en ai perdu quelques un ;:_/
je vais devoir nettoyer tous ça!!!
a plus tard


----------



## FredoZeFrog (30 Novembre 2009)

voila site créé a vos commentaires =)

www.frederic-gingreau.com


----------



## captainamo (30 Novembre 2009)

Super site, très attractif. Ca donne envie de se remettre au sport.

Sinon voilà deux sites réalisés par mes élèves, le premier pour essayer de trouver des solutions pour faciliter l'accès à la lecture, le deuxième sur le développement durable :
www.triana.fr

www.eddbelair.fr

N'hésitez pas à me faire vos commentaires et à participer au forum de www.triana.fr


----------



## cambli34 (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai crée un site pour mes parents qui ont un domaine viticole. Comme le secteur va mal, on a décidé de les mettre sur le net.

C'est mon tout premier site, j'attends vos critiques svp.

www.domainecantie.net

A bientôt


----------



## leonzeur (2 Décembre 2009)

sympa le site viticole !! on est voisins !! Nous sommes à La Palme..
voilà les 3 sites que j'ai créé pour le moment ..le plus abouti est celui de l'élevage de lévriers fait pour un pote alors que le notre n'est pas trop étoffé et que celui de l'association humanitaire date un peu .. 
par contre le dernier né me parait le plus sympa..
merci de vos remarques !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2009)

leonzeur a dit:


> sympa le site viticole !! on est voisins !! Nous sommes à La Palme..
> voilà les 3 sites que j'ai créé pour le moment ..le plus abouti est celui de l'élevage de lévriers fait pour un pote alors que le notre n'est pas trop étoffé et que celui de l'association humanitaire date un peu ..
> par contre le dernier né me parait le plus sympa..
> merci de vos remarques !!



Dans l'ensemble pas mal du tout mais juste une remarque qui vaut pour tous les sites sauf le dernier : il faudrait que toutes les pages du site aient le même habillage.


----------



## lecygne (4 Décembre 2009)

bonjour tout le monde

j'ai rafraichi mon site www.djtabi.eu et du mieux que j'ai pu tenu compte de vos conseils
en tout cas merci encore pour l'interet que vous y avez porté 

bonne journée


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2009)

cambli34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai crée un site pour mes parents qui ont un domaine viticole. Comme le secteur va mal, on a décidé de les mettre sur le net.
> 
> ...



Pas mal mais le chargement est assez long, surtout pour les images. C'est hébergé à la maison ou ce sont les images qui sont trop lourdes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h35 ----------




FredoZeFrog a dit:


> voila site créé a vos commentaires =)
> 
> www.frederic-gingreau.com



Sympa en effet, ça donnerais envie de faire du sport, si j'étais pas un cas désespéré 

Tu devrais peut-être indiquer ou tu officies sur ton site, car les gens qui chercheront ce genre de service à proximité de chez eux risquent de ne pas faire l'effort de te contacter.


----------



## koeklin (4 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Pas mal mais le chargement est assez long, surtout pour les images. C'est hébergé à la maison ou ce sont les images qui sont trop lourdes ?


En fait elles sont lourdes parce que ce sont, pour près de 80%, des "images dites masquées". 
C'est le piège du masque, on se sert de celui ci pour rogner une image mais cette dernière sera  convertie en PNG alors qu'une image est normalement transformée avec iweb '09 en JPEG (nettement plus léger). 
Exceptions: ne seront pas transformées en JPG, une  image avec une zone de transparence , une image ayant subie une rotation ou miroir, une image issue d'une figure, une image masquée, un gif animé...

Pour éviter cela,  mieux vaut donc rogner son image avant de l'importer dans iWeb, par contre rien n'empêche de la redimensionner dans iWeb en respectant ses proportions.

voir aussi les shapeimages.html.


----------



## FredoZeFrog (4 Décembre 2009)

@Melaure tu as completement raison quel buze


----------



## lecygne (4 Décembre 2009)

heu sorry si j'arrive pas au bon endroit avec ce message, je suis pas expert en forum

avez vous eu l'occasion de regarder mes modification sur www.djtabi.eu

vos commentaire mon tellemnt booster que j'aimerais beaucoup avoir vos avis

merci d avance 

le cygne


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> En fait elles sont lourdes parce que ce sont, pour près de 80%, des "images dites masquées".
> C'est le piège du masque, on se sert de celui ci pour rogner une image mais cette dernière sera  convertie en PNG alors qu'une image est normalement transformée avec iweb '09 en JPEG (nettement plus léger).
> Exceptions: ne seront pas transformées en JPG, une  image avec une zone de transparence , une image ayant subie une rotation ou miroir, une image issue d'une figure, une image masquée, un gif animé...
> 
> ...



Merci pour le tuyau, Agent Triple Zéro 

Mais tu utilises iWeb 09 ou 08 ?


----------



## FredoZeFrog (4 Décembre 2009)

@le  cygne , gros manque de lisibilité


----------



## koeklin (4 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Mais tu utilises iWeb 09 ou 08 ?


J'utilise iWeb '09. 
Pour iWeb '08 les choses sont différentes il n'y a pas de conversion en JPEG, toute image importée est transformée en PNG sauf pour un  JPEG non modifié par une rotation, un miroir, un masque ou une figure (pour les gifs animés,  je ne me souviens plus). Un site a plus de chance  d'être plus lourd avec iWeb '08 qu'avec iWeb '09.

@le cygne , très original (de ce côté là, bravo) mais malheureusement lassant "à essayer de déchiffrer".


----------



## DanMac (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai créé un site photos avec iWeb, en éditant des pages blanches pour le site lui-même, en refaisant complètement les pages de blog et en utilisant Lightroom pour les galeries.

En ce qui concerne les galeries, j'ai créé des sites-iWeb n'ayant qu'une page et dans le dossier-iDisk desquels j'ai déposé manuellement les dossiers des galeries créées avec Lightroom.

Le blog est succinct, ne servant qu'à s'abonner au flux RSS pour être au courant des modifications et ajouts de galeries et à émettre des commentaires sur ces galeries et les photos.

N.B.: le site est volontairement austère et simpliste dans sa présentation, ce sont les photos qui comptent. Inutile donc de me le faire remarquer 

Le site : Photos DHP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2009)

DanMac a dit:


> N.B.: le site est volontairement austère et simpliste dans sa présentation, ce sont les photos qui comptent. Inutile donc de me le faire remarquer



Je me permettrai quand même de te le faire remarquer... pour te dire qu'il est très sympa quand même.


----------



## BBenj (7 Décembre 2009)

Allez, à moi de présenter mon site 

Lorsque j'ai acheté mon MacBook, j'ai très vite testé iWeb et je l'ai adopté, en voyant toutes les possibilités qu'il apportait en toute simplicité !
Et il a vite remplacé mon ancien site, et je ne regrette absolument rien !

Concernant mon site, vous verrez très vite quelles sont mes passions en surfant dessus 

Depuis la 1ere publication j'ai aussi eu envie des plus de possibilités, qu'iWeb ne proposait pas. Et c'est là qu'avoir des connaissances en langages de programmation web offrait de belles perspectives, marier ça avec iWeb c'est super, pas besoin de s'occuper de la base, iWeb s'en charge !! 
(genre les citations aléatoires que j'avais sur mon ancien site, je voulais trop les remettre :rateau: )

V'la l'adresse: iLectronic
(j'avoue, le "style" Apple m'a aidé dans le choix du nom  )

J'attend vos commentaires 

Bonne soirée
Benj


----------



## cambli34 (9 Décembre 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> En fait elles sont lourdes parce que ce sont, pour près de 80%, des "images dites masquées".
> C'est le piège du masque, on se sert de celui ci pour rogner une image mais cette dernière sera  convertie en PNG alors qu'une image est normalement transformée avec iweb '09 en JPEG (nettement plus léger).
> Exceptions: ne seront pas transformées en JPG, une  image avec une zone de transparence , une image ayant subie une rotation ou miroir, une image issue d'une figure, une image masquée, un gif animé...
> 
> ...



Salut, oui les images sont lourdes car ce sont des photos importées d'Iphoto. Pouvez vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour les alléger sans en changer la taille "visible" sur le site?

Merci


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2009)

cambli34 a dit:


> Salut, oui les images sont lourdes car ce sont des photos importées d'Iphoto. Pouvez vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour les alléger sans en changer la taille "visible" sur le site?
> 
> Merci



Est-ce que les photos sont stockées dans leur taille d'origine ? Dans ce cas il faut en faire des versions de moins résolutions avant utilisation dans iWeb


----------



## cambli34 (9 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que les photos sont stockées dans leur taille d'origine ? Dans ce cas il faut en faire des versions de moins résolutions avant utilisation dans iWeb



En fait, une fois que mes photos sont prises, je les importe dans Iphoto 09, je n'y touche pas et une fois dans Iweb je les récupére directement. au final a aucun moment elles sont réduites.

Comment faire?


----------



## koeklin (9 Décembre 2009)

cambli34 a dit:


> Salut, oui les images sont lourdes car ce sont des photos importées d'Iphoto.


ça n'a pas d'importance iWeb convertit toutes les images lors de la publication. Ne fantasmer pas sur iPhoto on s'en tape. 
le problème sont les images ayant un masque 
Une image non masquée sera en JPG 80% env. (léger)
une image masquée sera en PNG (lourd)
il faut enlever le masquepour chacune des image masquée en cliquant sur : 
menu > format > ne plus masquer 




Pour savoir facilement  si une image est masquée, il suffit de cliquer dessus (1),  l'outil "modifier le masque apparaît (2) témoignant de la présence de ce masque.

PS : ceci avec iWeb '09


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2009)

Merci koeklin, le jour ou je me mettrais iWeb, je penserais quand même à faire des versions spéciales pour le site avec une image ayant une résolution correspondant à celle que je veux afficher. Et puis éviter les styles trop lourds.


----------



## zepatente (13 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je me permettrai quand même de te le faire remarquer... pour te dire qu'il est très sympa quand même.



entièrement d'accord !!!


----------



## kayabis (25 Décembre 2009)

lecygne a dit:


> heu sorry si j'arrive pas au bon endroit avec ce message, je suis pas expert en forum
> 
> avez vous eu l'occasion de regarder mes modification sur www.djtabi.eu
> 
> ...



J'adore ton site il est vraiment très beau félicitations!! Ca me montre le chemin qu'il me reste à parcourir... Comment as-tu réalisé cette barre de navigation customisée? Pas avec iweb?
Bon sinon moi voila mon site qui est construction www.michelmanoll.fr 
C'est un site sur mon grand père que j'ai voulu sobre mais pour mon propre site j'aimerais bien faire un truc aussi imaginatif que le cygne^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2009)

kayabis a dit:


> Bon sinon moi voila mon site qui est construction www.michelmanoll.fr
> C'est un site sur mon grand père que j'ai voulu sobre mais pour mon propre site j'aimerais bien faire un truc aussi imaginatif que le cygne^^



Très sympa.


----------



## iVOLCOMITO (1 Janvier 2010)

bonne année tout le monde voici mon site fait sur iweb 09

http://www.volcomito.com


----------



## Ptitdoux (11 Janvier 2010)

Voilà, maintenant que mon problème avec Internet Explorer 8 est résolu, je vous présente ma nouvelle version de mon site sous iWeb.

www.ptitdoux.com


----------



## kev_kev7 (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous !
Je me permets de venir sur cette partie du forum afin de vous montrer mon site réalisé exclusivement avec iweb...

http://lam.kevlong.perso.neuf.fr/lam.kevlong.perso.neuf.fr/Bienvenue.html

merci si vous le visitez, et je suis prêt pour toute critique constructive !


----------



## dadoo113 (11 Janvier 2010)

kev_kev7 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Je me permets de venir sur cette partie du forum afin de vous montrer mon site réalisé exclusivement avec iweb...
> 
> http://lam.kevlong.perso.neuf.fr/lam.kevlong.perso.neuf.fr/Bienvenue.html
> ...



Tu devrais changer le nom de ton site dans iWeb : iweb crée des adresses du type "nom de domaine/nom du site/index.html"

et dans ton cas ça donne http://lam.kevlong.perso.neuf.fr/lam.kevlong.perso.neuf.fr/Bienvenue.html

un peu long non ?

Si dans iWeb tu renommes ton site "site" ça fera http://lam.kevlong.perso.neuf.fr/site/Bienvenue.html ce sera + court... qu'en penses tu ?

Jette un oeil aux titres de tes pages car si tu n'en indiques pas dans iWeb, il va automatiquement mettre les 1er mots de la pages. Du coup ta page "English/espanol" a pour titre "English 23 years old, born in marseille...." alors qu'un "English/espanol" aurait été + court/joli non ?

Sinon c'est sympa, et ton portfolio me donne envie de revenir, j'espère qu'il y aura d'autres éléments !!


----------



## kev_kev7 (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci bien pour ton avis j'apprécie !
Effectivement, ça fait un peu long, mais je n'avais pas trouvé comment modifier cela...Je prends note de cette méthode, il faudra que je change cela au plus vite !!
De plus, je voudrais insérer un formulaire de contact protégé et gratuit à la fin, et un script de commentaires sans inscription...
Tu y connais quelque chose dans ce domaine ?


----------



## dadoo113 (12 Janvier 2010)

kev_kev7 a dit:


> Merci bien pour ton avis j'apprécie !
> Effectivement, ça fait un peu long, mais je n'avais pas trouvé comment modifier cela...Je prends note de cette méthode, il faudra que je change cela au plus vite !!
> De plus, je voudrais insérer un formulaire de contact protégé et gratuit à la fin, et un script de commentaires sans inscription...
> Tu y connais quelque chose dans ce domaine ?



Regarde sur ce site, tu devrais trouver des infos : http://www.iwebeginner.com/


----------



## Madeline (13 Janvier 2010)

kev_kev7 a dit:


> M
> De plus, je voudrais insérer un formulaire de contact protégé et gratuit à la fin, et un script de commentaires sans inscription...



d'autres infos à ce propos par exemple sur le *forum des utilisateurs d'iweb*


----------



## tartofour (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai récemment mis mon site en ligne, malheureusement je n'ai pas encore eu de critique, je m'en remets donc à vous pour le faire.
Le site : photosim.info
Avec un thème de 11mystics acheté il y a un certain temps. Mon deuxième site avec iWeb, je ne me casse pas trop la tête. 

Merci,

Simon-Pierre


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est peut-être pas pour rien ...




:rateau:

Mais non très sympa ton site. Bon il va falloir continuer à étoffer coté photo, on fait vite le tour


----------



## dadoo113 (21 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est peut-être pas pour rien ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Site sympa, fonctionnel et très intéressant.

Merci bcp

DadOO


----------



## zepatente (22 Janvier 2010)

tartofour a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai récemment mis mon site en ligne, malheureusement je n'ai pas encore eu de critique, je m'en remets donc à vous pour le faire.
> Le site : photosim.info
> Avec un thème de 11mystics acheté il y a un certain temps. Mon deuxième site avec iWeb, je ne me casse pas trop la tête.
> 
> ...


 

bonjour,

le thème est très beau ainsi que les photos ... c'est pour çà que tu as pas réponses  

@+


----------



## salamèche (22 Janvier 2010)

tartofour a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai récemment mis mon site en ligne, malheureusement je n'ai pas encore eu de critique, je m'en remets donc à vous pour le faire.
> Le site : photosim.info
> Avec un thème de 11mystics acheté il y a un certain temps. Mon deuxième site avec iWeb, je ne me casse pas trop la tête.
> 
> ...



Sympa ton site. Tu mettra surement plus d'image bientôt. Pour le portrait reste en lumière naturelle  c'est plus authentique.

PS ou as tu trouvé les thèmes de galeries flash?


----------



## pascalady971 (22 Janvier 2010)

Un site comme je les aime, clairs, nets, précis (le texte gagnerait peut-être en lisibilité en étant légèrement + foncé).


----------



## tartofour (22 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour les commentaires, heureux de ne pas avoir à refondre le site au complet. En ce qui concerne le nombre de photos, le gros problème avec ce genre de site est qu'on ne veut montrer que le meilleur. Je dois bien sûr continuer à prendre des clichés. Par contre, le simple fait de mettre ma galerie en ligne me permet d'intéresser des gens que je connais et d'avoir plus d'opportunités, donc la visibilité est gagnante. 



salamèche a dit:


> PS ou as tu trouvé les thèmes de galeries flash?


Pour répondre à ta question Salamèche, je crois que cet effet est livré avec iWeb '09. J'ai simplement choisi une animation des albums en fondu dans une page de style « mes albums ». Est-ce que j'ai bien saisi ta question ?

EDIT : 
merci aux photographes et appréciateurs pour les commentaires sur les photos


----------



## jahrom (25 Janvier 2010)

11 ème saison, et nouvelle évolution du site. Toujours sur iWeb.

http://www.explorasub.fr/


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2010)

La preuve qu'on peut réaliser un site (quasi) pro en plongeant dans iWeb !



Bravo pour le travail, y compris pour les peintures.

(en bas de la page Tarifs dernières lignes difficiles à lire)


----------



## FredoZeFrog (29 Janvier 2010)

de grosse mise a jour le site est maintenant fini  pour sa partie architecturale,pour la partie francaise qui demande encore  quelques corrections.
ouvert a tous commentaires 

www.frederic-gingreau.com


----------



## astrofly (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
site iweb 2 puis 3
www.tandemtop.com
www.parapente-meribel.fr
www.parapente-couchevel.fr


----------



## frederic75 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bien d'accord avec toi. J'utilise mobile me et Iweb pour des cours en ligne, et ça marche plutôt bien. Le top pour l'instant est le montage d'un voyage à l'étranger qui utilise entre les différents partenaires mon dossier public dans lequel les documents sont partagés et mis à jour entre Berlin et Paris. Il est vrai qu'un élève absent récupère très vite des fiches, des corrections de devoir. Je souhaite mettre des podcasts de cours... mais il ne faut aller plus vite que l'institution. 
Cordialement.
PS Seul problème le référencement, qui à tendance à considérer une page IWEB comme une image et à être un peu dérouté par l'adresse. J'ai développer plusieurs astuces mais seul le temps et le bon vouloir Googlien y peut quelque chose
Frédéric

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------




captainamo a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que iWeb suffit à faire monter le niveau des élèves, par contre les élèves apprécient énormément de pouvoir matter leurs cours sur itunes et pour ceux qui ont l'ipod vidéo ils révisent avant de venir en classe.
> Et si j'étais ministre de l'EN c'est un élève un ibook (ou macbook s'ils changent de nom) et un prof un macbook pro lol. Ensuite toutes les salles équipées d'un vidéo projecteur et du logiciel Uniboard (ca coute infiniment moins cher que de faire installer des tableaux intéractifs). Enfin si le budget le permet, un ipod vidéo pour chacun mais avec chargement des podcasts vidéo des cours de chaque prof. Et dans la partie podcast audio: les devoirs donnés par chaque prof (et lors des conseils de classes lorsque les élèves ont bien progressés ils peuvent charger une dizaine de chansons ou 3 clips vidéos sur itms) lol. Mais bon pour un tel projet faut que apple soit un bon partenaire et sur ce point là je n'y connais rien.



Désolé je suis allé un peu vite et j'ai oublié de citer... d'où le côté décalé de mon message précédent. 
DSL


----------



## dadoo113 (1 Février 2010)

astrofly a dit:


> Bonjour,
> site iweb 2 puis 3
> www.tandemtop.com
> www.parapente-meribel.fr
> www.parapente-couchevel.fr



tu as oublié un R à cou*r*chevel, je suppose ?


----------



## Ramones (2 Février 2010)

voilà le site que j'ai réalisé avec iWeb. 
www.u11virton.c.la

merci de me donner vos impressions

R.


----------



## FredoZeFrog (2 Février 2010)

j'ai du mal avec le vert, apres c'est surement les couleur du club, ca n'egnage que moi , le reste de l'architecture est propre j'aime


----------



## pocpoc (19 Février 2010)

*Le mien*

Encore qques modifications à faire (notemment sur la page "Toque" et la gestion du bouton "s'abonner" que je ne comprend pas encore completement)
Pour info je fais > export vers un dossier local puis transfert vers mon hebergeur, pour eviter d'avoir l'adresse à ralonge que créé iWeb en rajoutant /Site/

Pour l'instant, j'edite le html pour les virer a chaque fois, heureusement que je ne le modifie pas 15 fois par jour!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2010)

Il manque surtout un menu de navigation pour faciliter le passage d'une section à l'autre. A part ça, c'est sympa.


----------



## pocpoc (19 Février 2010)

Oki, je note pour la "nouvelle version de ce weekend!


----------



## zepatente (19 Février 2010)

pocpoc a dit:


> *Le mien*
> 
> Encore qques modifications à faire (notemment sur la page "Toque" et la gestion du bouton "s'abonner" que je ne comprend pas encore completement)
> Pour info je fais > export vers un dossier local puis transfert vers mon hebergeur, pour eviter d'avoir l'adresse à ralonge que créé iWeb en rajoutant /Site/
> ...


 

J'adore le site


----------



## pocpoc (20 Février 2010)

zepatente a dit:


> J'adore le site




Merci bcp!!


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2010)

Didiso a dit:


> S'il vous plait, donnez-moi votre avis, il y a toujours place à amélioration.
> le mien:
> http://dianecourville.com/infographiste/Bienvenue.html


Simple et agréable.

Une liste devrait contenir des objets présentés de la même façon :
- Logo
- Site web
- Encarts publicitaires
- Dépliants
...

"Que ce soit" est superflu.

La rue des Bouleaux est difficile à trouver...


----------



## Didiso (21 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup de prendre le temps de me donner tes commentaires.

J'ai enlevé le «Que ce soit», et j'ai zoomé sur la rue des Bouleaux.

Mais je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que tu veux dire par : 
Une liste devrait contenir des objets présentés de la même façon :
- Logo
- Site web
- Encarts publicitaires
- Dépliants


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2010)

Conception ou pas conception ?


----------



## crashkoe (22 Février 2010)

Créé avec iWeb : HeroCorp streaming 

*http://www.herocorp.info/*

Ce site vous propose de regarder gratuitement et en streaming, la série HeroCorp. Bon visionnage à tous ! ^^


----------



## drs (22 Février 2010)

Voilà donc le mien: http://freeline.free.fr

Alex


----------



## linkin930 (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je suis en classe de première et j'ai besoin de créé un site pour mes TPE (travaux personnels encadrés ), alors je viens de le créé sur iweb, mais je n'arrive pas a publié le site sur free et j'avoue qu'il y a trop de page pour que je lise tout. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ou m'envoyer un lien qui explique comment faire svp? 
Merci d'avance à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider!


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2010)

As tu les paramètres FTP de FREE ?


----------



## linkin930 (1 Mars 2010)

J'ai l'adresse du serveur qui est: dl.free.fr
Le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe.
Protocole: ftp   port:21
C'est les champs remplis dans les réglages du serveur ftp dans iweb.
C'était ça votre question?


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2010)

Exactement.

Et cela ne marche pas ?$

Étrange.

Es-tu sûr de ton mot de passe et de ton identifiant. As-tu un message d'erreur ?


----------



## linkin930 (1 Mars 2010)

Je viens de réussir, j'ai seulement la page d'intro mais ça peut aller non? linkin930.free.fr/TPEImagerie/Blog/Entrees/2009/12/7_les_irm.html

Merci!


----------



## drs (2 Mars 2010)

linkin930 a dit:


> J'ai l'adresse du serveur qui est: dl.free.fr
> Le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe.
> Protocole: ftp   port:21
> C'est les champs remplis dans les réglages du serveur ftp dans iweb.
> C'était ça votre question?



Non, l'adresse du serveur est ftpperso.free.fr.

Pour les champs dans iWeb, il faut les remplir comme dans la capture jointe.


----------



## koeklin (2 Mars 2010)

linkin930 a dit:


> Je viens de réussir, j'ai seulement la page d'intro mais ça peut aller non? linkin930.free.fr/TPEImagerie/Blog/Entrees/2009/12/7_les_irm.html
> 
> Merci!



Aïe ! Aïe ! Aïe !

1- Remplissez correctement l'URL de votre site (cf la capture de drs ci-dessus) : vos flux RSS ne fonctionnent pas!

2 - Aucun lien de vos premiers article ne fonctionnent sur la page d'accueil du blog
la  partie supérieure de la première entréee qui qui est située sur le corps de votre page est enchassée sous l'entête semble t'il là il y a la zone de texte "saisissez le titre de votre page ici"







Solution : diminuer la taille de l'entête ou baisser la le récapitulaif du blog

3 - Le lien "en savoir plus" ne fonctionne pas non plus c'est normal il y a une zone de texte par dessus. vous avez surement effacez le contenu de la zone de texte mise à disposition par défaut par iWeb "saisissez le texte descriptif de votre blog ici" sans effacez la zone de texte par elle-même.


----------



## linkin930 (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai fait comme DRS m'a dis de faire, mais koeklin, je n'arrive pas a faire ce que vous dites dans le 2 et le 2, en faite j'aimerai supprimé cette page pour arrivé directement sur ce lien: http://linkin930.free.fr/TPEIRM/Blog/Entrees/2009/12/7_les_irm.html

Mais je ne sais pas comment faire :/


----------



## agri4d (2 Mars 2010)

un exemple d'iWeb également

www.agri4d.com


----------



## Madeline (3 Mars 2010)

Mon dernier site: _*D'un printemps à l'autre*_ ou _*From Spring to Spring!*_


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2010)

agri4d a dit:


> un exemple d'iWeb également
> www.agri4d.com


Bravo !

- Le tableau Ecritures Comptes Interventions... sur la page d'accueil ressemble à une liste de liens mais...
- Le mot "consultation" est-il indispensable ? Consultation d'un tracteur ?


----------



## beletteflo (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 

Voici mon site professionnel.
http://www.atelierflorencecasanova.com/
J'attends vos critiques. 

Merci


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2010)

Très sympa.

Enlevé juste le en construction, car cela ne se justifie pas et peut faire furie le chaland en plus d'être moche. On le sait qu'un site évolue en permanence, heureusement d'ailleurs.


----------



## bdlapierre (4 Mars 2010)

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/grabouille/index.html.html

Crée avec Iweb 06.
Je dois changer l'adresse .wanadoo.fr qui a vecu.
Mais je dois d'abord corriger quelques erreurs a l'importation de Iweb 06 vers Iweb 09.

Quelques images ne s'affichent pas sur les pages chez l'hébergeur orange, mais c'est ok avec le site exporté sur le mac lu par safari et firefox ?????

Le but de base est un simple book en ligne, a envoyer a des contacts professionnels.
trop complet ?
On a le droit de ne piocher que dans les rubriques qui intéressent.

Le site aurait besoin de plus de "graphisme" en lui-même, je pense, et de nouveautés.
Mais avec Iweb 06, c'était pas facile. Peut-être faire un toute  autre site.


----------



## beletteflo (4 Mars 2010)

Merci gwen pour votre conseil!


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2010)

bdlapierre a dit:


> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/grabouille/index.html.html
> Crée avec Iweb 06.
> ...Peut-être faire un tout autre site.


OK
Sur les différentes pages, il manque un retour vers l'accueil grabouille.
... sont la propriété de l'auteur ou de leurs éditeurs respectifs.


----------



## tux4249 (4 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Voila mon blog photo réalisé avec iweb en vraiment peut de temps..

www.linardbenoit.tk

J'aimerais vos remarques, critique, et idée pour l'améliorer...

Sinon j'ai vue que la question à déjà était posé mais si j'ai bien compris le seul moyen de modifier la description de son site sur google ou autre est de passer par un autre éditeur pour changer meta name ??? si oui sur quelle page??

Merci par avance.


----------



## drs (4 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> Voilà donc le mien: http://freeline.free.fr
> 
> Alex



Bah j'ai pas droit à des commentaires moi?

Bien, pas bien? des erreurs? des choses à refaire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## KantyK (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour compléter la collection, le site Iweb de ma femme, site de création sur mesure de robes de mariée, de robes de soirée et de blousons de cuir.

http://uniqueensoie.free.fr

Il est encore en travail et est en cours de référencement, mais ça prend forme petit à petit.

Merci pour vos éventuelles remarques.

Cordialement,

KyK


----------



## dadoo113 (6 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> Bah j'ai pas droit à des commentaires moi?
> 
> Bien, pas bien? des erreurs? des choses à refaire?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Chouette site, logo un peu trop simple à mon gout, mais c'est la seule remarque !


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Mars 2010)

Le mien, en cours de travaux... J'en vois pas la fin... Et je prie le jour ou on aura le droit de créer ses propres thèmes sur iWeb. Enfin, j'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour faire mon site sans la moindre ligne de code, avec un rendu équivalent ou meilleur. Si quelqu'un a des idées d'éditeur web permettant de faire ses propres thèmes et qui soit un minimum intuitif, et dans le même genre qu'iWb je suis preneur.

http://asilentplanet.free.fr/


----------



## dadoo113 (6 Mars 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Le mien, en cours de travaux... J'en vois pas la fin... Et je prie le jour ou on aura le droit de créer ses propres thèmes sur iWeb. Enfin, j'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour faire mon site sans la moindre ligne de code, avec un rendu équivalent ou meilleur. Si quelqu'un a des idées d'éditeur web permettant de faire ses propres thèmes et qui soit un minimum intuitif, et dans le même genre qu'iWb je suis preneur.
> 
> http://asilentplanet.free.fr/



1ere remarque : compresse tes images, le chargement est trop long !

Sinon c'est joli, estéthiquement c'est très "mac style", sobre et moderne ! bon taf!


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Mars 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> 1ere remarque : compresse tes images, le chargement est trop long !
> 
> Sinon c'est joli, estéthiquement c'est très "mac style", sobre et moderne ! bon taf!



Merci de tes conseils, je m'y mets dès maintenant.


----------



## koeklin (6 Mars 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Merci de tes conseils, je m'y mets dès maintenant.



Pas la peine d'alléger les images, c'est malheureusement inutile.

Toutes tes images sont des PNG (c'est lourd mais ça permet d'afficher des zones de transparences). Ce qui faudrait c'est reprendre les images générées par iWeb et leur ajouter une couleur de fond identique à la couleur de fond  de l'arrière-plan de navigateur  pour iWeb les convertisse en JPG (beaucoup plus léger que le PNG) notament celle-là (356 ko) qui est lente à s'afficher  Et celle-ci (35 ko) a tout avantage à être ajouter à l'image précédente (calque) plutôt qu'à rester indépendante. Mieux vaut éviter les superpositions d'images quand on peut.
Sinon pour la page études tu affiches des images masquées (par ex. celle-ci) et les images masquées sont aussi des PNG et sont lentes à afficher mieux vaut enlever les masques des images  (pour plus d'infos voir le lien)
L'un des secrets pour alléger un site iWeb est d'éviter les PNG à tout prix encore faut il savoir ce que iWeb convertit en PNG.

Sinon le site est superbe  . ça fait plaisir.



linkin930 a dit:


> J'ai fait comme DRS m'a dis de faire, mais koeklin, je n'arrive pas a faire ce que vous dites dans le 2 et le 2, en faite j'aimerai supprimé cette page pour arrivé directement sur ce lien: http://linkin930.free.fr/TPEIRM/Blog...7_les_irm.html
> 
> Mais je ne sais pas comment faire :/


 Ne prenez pas le format blog dans ce cas  (sauf si vous souhaiter avoir un flux RSS où là le format blog est indispensable), orientez vous plutôt vers les modèles bienvenue, fiche personnelle ou vide .


----------



## Madeline (6 Mars 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a des idées d'éditeur web permettant de faire ses propres thèmes et qui soit un minimum intuitif, et dans le même genre qu'iWb je suis preneur.
> 
> http://asilentplanet.free.fr/



tu peux créer ton thème en partant d'une page blanche vierge.
beaucoup plus léger et rapide à télécharger...  
c'est ce que je fais pour tous mes sites !


----------



## Hellix06 (7 Mars 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils 

Je ne pourrais pas mettre mon site à jour tout de suite, j'ai trop de boulot actuellement. On verra ça mardi soir sans doute .

Merci encore


----------



## rolweb (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 

Voici mon premier site fait en entier sous I WEB 09

Merci de vos retours, avis etc etc 

Il manque 2 ou 3 petites choses mais bon ... 

Voici l'adresse temporaire : http://perso.nordnet.fr/ltaraud/location/Accueil.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2010)

Il manque surtout les tarifs de location.

A part ça, ça me paraît bien.


----------



## drs (10 Mars 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Chouette site, logo un peu trop simple à mon gout, mais c'est la seule remarque !



Merci 
Pour le logo, il est effectivement pas terrible, mais un ami est en train de bosser dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h53 ----------




rolweb a dit:


> http://perso.nordnet.fr/ltaraud/location/Accueil.html



Il y a quelques erreurs typo...
Accueil: 
- manque un espace entre cachet et particulier
- "L'ile mesure que 9km...": soit l'ile mesure 9km, soit l'ile ne mesure que 9km

Grand appart et petit appart: 
- "vous y trouverez sur place": plutôt vous trouverez sur place ou alors vous y trouverez (je suis pas maître cappello, mais je trouve la formulation un peu lourde)
- les torchons sont four*m*i? l'animal? 

Jardin:
- dans le même esprit, les transats sont à notre dispo*n*ition... 

Mis à part ces petites erreurs de frappe, joli petit site agréable à regarder


----------



## iVOLCOMITO (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour voici mon site fait sur iWeb 09.

http://www.volcomito.com

Je vous conseil surtout de venir voir la page "FLOWSTONE PARADISE" (le temps de chargement est un peu long)

Merci bonne continuation a tous.


----------



## dadoo113 (10 Mars 2010)

iVOLCOMITO a dit:


> Bonjour voici mon site fait sur iWeb 09.
> 
> http://www.volcomito.com
> 
> ...



C'est très (trop) long à charger, il y en a partout, trop de trucs attirent (ou rebutent) l'oeil.

C'est conçu pour une résolution trop grande : il faut scroller à fond pour tout voir sur mon macbook en 1280*800. Un site est en théorie conçu pour du 1024 de large au max !

Le menu n'est jamais au même emplacement.

Bref, peut être que ce site te convient, pour moi c'est trop brouillon...


----------



## drs (10 Mars 2010)

trop touffu et trop long à charger, je suis d'accord.


----------



## rolweb (10 Mars 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici mon premier site fait en entier sous I WEB 09
> 
> ...



Merci I duck et DRS pour vos retours


----------



## drs (10 Mars 2010)

Pas de quoi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> trop touffu et trop long à charger, je suis d'accord.



Même chose pour moi.


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Mars 2010)

Bon je passais juste pour dire que mon site avait été mis à jour.
J'ai réussi a enlever quelques centaines de ko, mais impossible de descendre en dessous des 600ko. On est loin des 200ko optimums, mais encore plus de 1,3Mo de départ .

Si vous avez d'autre conseils


----------



## drs (13 Mars 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Bon je passais juste pour dire que mon site avait été mis à jour.
> J'ai réussi a enlever quelques centaines de ko, mais impossible de descendre en dessous des 600ko. On est loin des 200ko optimums, mais encore plus de 1,3Mo de départ .
> 
> Si vous avez d'autre conseils



Juste mon avis à moi que j'ai: je le trouve trop gros...en affichage. J'ai l'impression d'avoir zoomer sur l'écran...les polices, les images, tout est grand 

Mais ce n'est qu'une impression personnelle...sinon je trouve la photo panoramique norvège magnifique


----------



## Grégroy (13 Mars 2010)

Hello.

Voici mon site réalisé sous iWeb'09.
Bonne visite >-----> www.artcos.ch

A+ Artcos.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2010)

Artcos a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Voici mon site réalisé sous iWeb'09.
> Bonne visite >-----> www.artcos.ch
> ...



A part le blognote dont l'esthétique n'est pas harmonisée avec le reste, c'est super.


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> Juste mon avis à moi que j'ai: je le trouve trop gros...en affichage. J'ai l'impression d'avoir zoomer sur l'écran...les polices, les images, tout est grand
> 
> Mais ce n'est qu'une impression personnelle...sinon je trouve la photo panoramique norvège magnifique



Non toutes les remarques sont bonnes à prendre. C'est sans doute parce que le site fait 1200pix de large, je me voyais mal mettre un truc tout petit dans ce grand vide . Du coup c'est vrai que ça fait gros en y repensant...

Merci pour la photo , ça me manque la Norvège...


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2010)

Artcos

Le site est sympa.

- Les images qui bougent finissent par donner le mal de mer

- On lit "sens" et aussi "sent", s'agit-il de "sans" ?


----------



## bdlapierre (14 Mars 2010)

loustic a dit:


> OK
> Sur les différentes pages, il manque un retour vers l'accueil grabouille.
> 
> Bien en fait, j'ai pensé l'architecture du site avec des têtes de chapitres :
> ...


----------



## Cab29 (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de réactualiser l'intégralité de mon site. Encore un peu long sur le téléchargement mais j'avais envie de conserver une qualité vidéo sup. j'ai partagé depuis Imovie en qualité supérieure, puis converti en .mov avec ffmpegX. Dites-moi si c'est trop long, et si oui, peut-être des suggestions pour réduire le poids? (l'intro est faite avec Keynote).

Pour info préventive, la cellule OID regroupe donc sur scène un mathématicien, un danseur, un musicien et un écrivain.

http://www.celluleoid.com/

Sinon, voici le site d'un ami, (je sais, c'est pas fait avec un mac mais c'est tellement pour la bonne cause!): après un cancer dont il s'est courageusement sorti, il est parti depuis Paris jusqu'en Corée du Sud, en vélo!!! En ce moment même, il attend à Almaty que la neige fonde sur la plaine chinoise!). Allez lire son blog, ce type a en plus une plume exceptionnelle!

http://dunfinisterealautre.jimdo.com/

Merci de vos commentaires!


----------



## crashkoe (21 Mars 2010)

Site sur la série TV HeroCorp :  

http://www.herocorp.info

Visionnez tous les épisodes de HeroCorp en streaming gratuitement sur ce site !
À voir et à revoir !

Bon surf à tous


----------



## guigui2204 (15 Avril 2010)

Voici mon site :

http://www.ordifacile.net/

Fonctionne sous Windows, et vous propose de vous aider à maitriser votre ordinateur.


Thème iWeb 'Surligneur'


----------



## ancel17 (18 Avril 2010)

Voici le mien :
www.vm-coon.com

C'est le site de ma chatterie qui est en train d'être montée =p


----------



## monvilain (22 Avril 2010)

ancel17 a dit:


> Voici le mien :
> www.vm-coon.com
> 
> C'est le site de ma chatterie qui est en train d'être montée =p



Dommage de pas avoir conservé la même largeur d'écriture que celle du menu....Histoire de garder une cohérence...

Ou bien d'élargir le menu...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous. 

Un p'tit bout de temps que je n'étais pas venu parmi vous. 

Juste le temps de vous présenter la page d'accueil provisoire de mon Portofolio. 

Et quand le décompte fatidique sera terminé, vous aurez accès à la totalité de la chose.


----------



## ancel17 (23 Avril 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Dommage de pas avoir conservé la même largeur d'écriture que celle du menu....Histoire de garder une cohérence...
> 
> Ou bien d'élargir le menu...



Alors moi je veux bien, mais quand j'élargis le menu, le fond gris ne suit pas et je ne sais pas comment modifier ça...
Tu as une idée ?


----------



## le serrou (26 Avril 2010)

*                                   La meilleure place pour vos vacances!*

http://www.ardeche-vacances.net

                                                       à bientôt?


----------



## monvilain (27 Avril 2010)

ancel17 a dit:


> Alors moi je veux bien, mais quand j'élargis le menu, le fond gris ne suit pas et je ne sais pas comment modifier ça...
> Tu as une idée ?



Jette un oeil par là, tu aura toutes tes réponses.


----------



## zepatente (27 Avril 2010)

ancel17 a dit:


> Alors moi je veux bien, mais quand j'élargis le menu, le fond gris ne suit pas et je ne sais pas comment modifier ça...
> Tu as une idée ?


 

les templates proposées dans iweb, sont souvent des images fixes. donc deux solutions: soit tu utilises une couleur de fond, soit un thème que tu crées toi mêm vi a une image

a+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h57 ----------




pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Un p'tit bout de temps que je n'étais pas venu parmi vous.
> 
> ...


 

coucou .. je suis heureux de te savoir encore actif en photo!!

j'aime beaucoup ta proposition mais je mettrais les images un peu plus foncées

a+


----------



## Mozart37 (1 Mai 2010)

Bonjour !

Voici un site en cours de réalisation sur le thème du Yoga pour les jeunes.
http://www.moncoursdeyoga.com/

Il me reste encore à protéger les téléchargements de pistes audio en mp3 par un code d'accès. J'ai fait un test sur la page "Circulation". Je n'ai pas encore toutes les pistes audio (en cours d'enregistrement en studio) mais je touche au but !!


----------



## zepatente (6 Mai 2010)

Mozart37 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Voici un site en cours de réalisation sur le thème du Yoga pour les jeunes.
> http://www.moncoursdeyoga.com/
> ...


 

Très beau site sur ma passion préférée ... je vais le regarder de plus pret


----------



## salamèche (7 Mai 2010)

Sympa et relaxant comme design ton site sur cours de yoga.

En ce qui me concerne, ma préoccupation pour mon site c'est de faire que les gens ne puisse télécharger mes images sans recourir au flash. J'ai téléchargé un document expliquant comment faire un slideshow en HTML 5.

Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur.


----------



## ancel17 (7 Mai 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Jette un oeil par là, tu aura toutes tes réponses.



Bonjour,
Effectivement, c'est un très bon site !
Par contre j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment faire...

Peux-tu me guider ?

Pour rappel, cela concerne le menu de navigation : il faudrait l'élargir mais le fond gris ne suit pas...


----------



## Madeline (8 Mai 2010)

ancel17 a dit:


> Pour rappel, cela concerne le menu de navigation : il faudrait l'élargir mais le fond gris ne suit pas...



Personnellement j'aimerais mieux un texte moins large... car la proportion fond texte n'est pas très... heu... esthétique... et surtout quand on arrive enfin au bout d'une ligne... on se perd pour savoir où est le commencement de la suivante... bref lignes trop longues... pas confortable à lire...

et ce que je ferai surtout, c'est un menu personnalisé...  et non pas utiliser le menu de iweb.


Pour cela: Inspecteur / Page / et décocher «Afficher le menu de navigation»
et alors tu crées ton propre menu de la largeur que tu veux... et comme tu veux.


----------



## zepatente (14 Mai 2010)

ancel17 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Effectivement, c'est un très bon site !
> Par contre j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment faire...
> 
> ...


 

le fond ne suivra jamais car il est règler pour l emenu.

Donc soit tu gardes cette largeurs soit tu utilisent autres choses

@+


----------



## ferem (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai visionné plusieurs de vos sites et j'ai été impressionnée par la qualité de certain. Je viens moi-même d'éditer un site www.ferem.ch très simple encore, vu le peu de connaissances que je possède en création de site et en langage html (heureusement qu'Iweb existe).

J'accepte volontiers vos commentaires et remarques surtout si elles me permettent des améliorations.

Bon week-end

Ferem


----------



## monvilain (15 Mai 2010)

ferem a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai visionné plusieurs de vos sites et j'ai été impressionnée par la qualité de certain. Je viens moi-même d'éditer un site www.ferem.ch très simple encore, vu le peu de connaissances que je possède en création de site et en langage html (heureusement qu'Iweb existe).
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

C'est pas mal pour un premier jet

Pour pouvoir évoluer à mon sens, il faut d'abord ne pas s'enfermer dans des thèmes iWeb.
Pourquoi?

1/ Déjà parce que ça saute aux yeux 
(je parle du fond de page et de navigateur que tu utilises et du slogan "crée sur Mac".)

2/ Aussi parce que l'utilisation d'un thème vierge (bien que ce soit plus long) laisse plus de libertés à la créativité.

Pour revenir à ton site, je dirais assez rapidement:

-Manque de vie, de couleur

-Pas besoin  de répéter le nom du menu (en haut de page) quand on clic sur un menu

-Attention aux liens en bleu qui font mal aux yeux (Menu "Liens")

-Dommage pour l'adresse du site (web.me.com.Blabla blabla.....)

-Pourquoi ne pas mettre les informations de "fiche personnelle" directement dans ta page "bienvenue? Ce qui supprimerait un menu...Mieux vaut une page unique plutôt de 5 pages qui peuvent se regrouper.....

-Enfin, attention à la taille des polices. Une page d'accueil ("bienvenue" chez toi) ne nécessite pas obligatoirement une police de grande taille qui rappelle les sites de années 90....

*Le mieux  est de consulter des sites existant de qualité (APPLE, et autres...).
Tu y trouveras toutes les réponses à l'organisation des pages, le choix des polices, la disposition, mise en pages...etc...
Voire même de "copier" un site d'un auteur que tu trouves intéressant en y changeant la largeur et quelques détails...*
_A savoir: même en essayant de "copier", ton site sera toujours différent de celui de l'auteur car les informations et les photos ne sont pas identiques..._

En resumé, je dirais : "trop stéreotypé iWeb".


----------



## Roberto Vendez (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Nous venons de concevoir et réaliser un site pour une maison d'hôtes près de Marrakech.

Il nous fallait faire vite, et mes connaissances balbutiantes en xhtml et CSS m'ont conduit à ce choix simple : iWeb.

J'ai trouvé ce projet intéressant à mener, d'une part sur la contrainte de simplicité structurelle, si je puis dire. 
_À outil élémentaire résultat élémentaire_, et il me fallait apporter une valeur ajoutée à ce site dont je savais dès le départ qu'il offrirait une navigation basique et pas la moindre option un tant soit peu novatrice. 
_Mais je ne voulais pas de quelque chose de rustique pour autant !
_:rateau:

J'ai donc choisi d'enrichir ma démarche d'un contenu illustratif (compositions photos, croquis, tableaux, « logos » des chambres, cartographie&#8230 suffisamment poussé pour faire un peu oublier la simplicité d'ensemble. Ce contenu encadre le texte &#8211; mis au point par ma femme &#8211;, et une galerie de photos assez riche que nous avons prises tous deux (surtout elle, en fait !).

Intérêt d'autre part sur le contenu associé (géolocalisation, compte Facebook et Flickr&#8230 et surtout sur l'aspect hébergement, nom de domaine, mise en ligne et référencement, qui est en train de s'achever depuis l'ouverture officielle du site. 

Rayon petits soucis, j'ai eu à résoudre des soucis d'encodage de texte. Tout d'abord sur nos espaces persos chez Orange&#8482;, il y avait des jolis losanges contenant des points d'interrogations à la place des caractères accentués !
:afraid:
Renseignements pris sur un vieux tradada D) de Clubiweb, il s'agissait d'un paramétrage de Fetch à modifier.

Puis dans un second temps, une fois sur le serveur définitif, les caractères accentués et spéciaux ne passaient pas : des chartsets différents entre le site compilé par iWeb et le serveur.
Et&#8230; le correctif de l'hébergeur agissait sur les textes mais&#8230; annulait les CSS. 

Donc, correctif de correctif, et tout fonctionne.
:love:

Le site ne réagit pas sous Safari (nickel) comme sous Firefox Mac (corps plus petits et dernière page avec un mauvais calage sur la ligne du bas), mais rien d'affolant, et ce que j'ai pu contrôler sous pécé m'a l'air conforme.

Nous avions mis en place sur la dernière page un bloc, le plus joli possible, avec des badges, cartouches et liens divers vers Facebook©, Flickr® & consorts, mais visuellement, c'était moche clignotant et hétérogène, ça avait un p'tit côté _Las Végas&#8482;_ qui ne cadrait pas avec la ligne graphique que nous avions mise au point. 

J'ai donc conçu une série de boutons en croquis, iPhone©'s style version homemade qui permet de rester cohérent visuellement.


Au final, une expérience plutôt convaincante sur le côté « tout-terain » d'iWeb : c'est un logiciel qui peut rendre d'immenses services avec un fonctionnement intuitif qui ne surprendra aucun graphiste habitué aux suites Adobe (en beaucoup plus simplifié !)&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2010)

Tiens, qui voila ?  Toujours aussi bavard.... 

Cela dit pourquoi se torturer avec des langages abscons quand iweb permet de faire des sites de cette qualité ? Très beau (mais on me dit dans l'oreillette que le concepteur a quelques notions de graphisme), très classe, on y trouve presque* toutes les infos souhaitées. Et les boutons de liens 'homemade', trop bien.

*De mon point de vue manquent, mais c'est peut-être prévu à terme, des photos des chambres en lien dans la page éponyme, ainsi que le taux de change, même approximatif, du dirham Marocain pour se faire une idée des taxes.

Mais ça fait envie... :love:


----------



## Roberto Vendez (25 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, qui voila ?  Toujours aussi bavard *s*....


C'est&#8230; que nous sommes deux, mon enfant !  Forcément, ça multiplie les choses à dire&#8230;
Mais bonsoir et merci de ton passage et de tes commentaires. 



Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit pourquoi se torturer avec des langages abscons quand iweb permet de faire des sites de cette qualité ? Très beau (mais on me dit dans l'oreillette que le concepteur a quelques notions de graphisme), très classe, on y trouve presque* toutes les infos souhaitées. Et les boutons de liens 'homemade', trop bien.
> 
> *De mon point de vue manquent, mais c'est peut-être prévu à terme, des photos des chambres en lien dans la page éponyme, ainsi que le taux de change, même approximatif, du dirham Marocain pour se faire une idée des taxes.


Les photos des chambres, oui, effectivement : c'est forcément ce qui intéresse a priori et légitimement les clients potentiels. Mais l'aménagement est en passe de se terminer et la prochaine séance photo est prévue pour la première quinzaine de juillet (_homemade_ elle aussi) : rendez-vous cet été ! 
:king:
_(Sinon, il est fait mention de ce rendez-vous sur la page&#8230; des photos justement. Mais ta remarque, judicieuse, nous fait prendre en compte que sans doute, il serait bon de le mentionner sur la page des chambres.)_
Par ailleurs, nous notons avec beaucoup d'intérêt ta remarque sur le taux de change. Pas difficile à rajouter !



Romuald a dit:


> Mais ça fait envie... :love:


Aaaahhh&#8230; Ça, c'est le commentaire global qui nous fait plaisir ! :love:


*Edit* sur le post et sur le site : corrections et ajouts effectués !


----------



## Bobleouf (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ceux qui souhaitent nous suivre pendant notre voyage d'un an en Australie : 
www.oz-fever.fr

Le départ est dans 3 mois !!


----------



## malcomcrown (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai créé il y a quelques jours, un site web pour le club de foot de mon village :
www.fclampertheim.fr

@++


----------



## sativenarey (17 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

Voici un site fait en atelier pour une photographe.
http://www.photo-celine-mathe.fr
Bonne lecture, on a fait des galeries privée, et tout ça.
Quelques bug de css.

Sinon, j'ai un peu de mal à ref sous google ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2010)

sativenarey a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Voici un site fait en atelier pour une photographe.
> http://www.photo-celine-mathe.fr
> ...



Bonjour,

Site sympa mais :

1) Dans la liste des boutons d'accès aux différentes pages, il ne faut pas enlever le bouton de la page sur laquelle on est sinon ça complique la navigation et on s'y perd un peu. Il faut laisser le bouton mais le rendre inactif et éventuellement le distinguer des autres avec une couleur de fond, de texte,... autres (pour le faire ressortir).

2) Sur les pages Tarifs, Contact et Liens, il y a un décalage entre le bouton Accueil et les autres, décalage qui n'existe pas sur les autres pages.


----------



## zepatente (18 Juillet 2010)

sativenarey a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Voici un site fait en atelier pour une photographe.
> http://www.photo-celine-mathe.fr
> ...


 

Pour le référencement : est ce que tu es inscrite dans des annuaires ?


----------



## nTn (4 Août 2010)

A mon tour!

Et grâce (notamment) à l'aide de gens de ce forum, voici enfin la venue au monde de mon premier site:

www.parenthesedecouvertes.com

Bonne visite!


----------



## retrack (6 Août 2010)

Et voici le mien http://www.toadd.fr

L'intérêt principal d'iweb c'est le travail en mode wysiwyg et ainsi ne pas passer trop de temps et aller à l'essentiel. Indispensable pour des amateurs.
Quand j'étais sur PC, j'utilisais NamoWeb un outil du même genre.
Bon ok ça ne fait pas du code super optimisé, mais pour la plupart d'entre nous ce ne sont pas des sites professionnels et pour moi musicien je maitrise la mise en page facilement alors qu'avec myspace c'est une horreur.

Le premier jet de mon site c'est-à-dire 90% de ce que vous voyez aujourd'hui je l'ai fait fait en une grosse soirée après avoir un peu joué avec iWeb avant afin de maitriser l'outil et voir ses limites.

Bref pour moi c'est comme beaucoup de produit Apple, ça fait ce que ça doit faire sans prise de tête.


----------



## elodiett (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je vous présente mon premier site réalisé avec Iweb (je l'ai utilisé pour la première fois aujourd'hui). 

Je suis assez contente du résultat, mais n'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos remarques pour que je puisse l'améliorer.

Mon principal souci actuellement est le menu de navigation qui s'affiche de manière trop petite et je ne trouve pas la façon d'agrandir les caratères (j'ai été obligée de mettre une petite phrase en dessous pour le signaler )

Merci

Elodie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2010)

elodiett a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je vous présente mon premier site réalisé avec Iweb (je l'ai utilisé pour la première fois aujourd'hui).
> 
> Je suis assez contente du résultat, mais n'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos remarques pour que je puisse l'améliorer.
> ...



Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas que le texte du menu de navigation soit trop petit et la précision est inutile.

Et les textes des menus de navigation inclus dans les modèles ne sont pas modifiables pour tout ce qui est mise en forme (taille des caractères,...).

Pour pouvoir mettre en forme ces textes à sa guise, il faut désactiver les menus de navigation dans l'inspecteur (pour afficher l'inspecteur, Présentation > Afficher l'inspecteur) :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

et se créer son propre menu de navigation (avec des zones de textes ou du texte inséré dans des figures).


Par contre, dans l'encadré contenant ces menus, il serait bien d'avoir le même fond et la même présentation sur toutes les pages. Sur les 3 pages de ton site, il n'y en a pas une pareille aux autres.


----------



## elodiett (11 Août 2010)

OK iDuck, je vais revoir tout ça, merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2010)

Tiens, encore un truc, pour les musiques intégrées aux pages.

Tu vires l'image d'illustration et dans l'onglet QuickTime de l'inspecteur (après avoir sélectionné le fichier dans la page), tu coches "Lecture automatique" et décoches "Afficher les commandes de transport du film".




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

En arrivant sur la page, le visiteur de ton site entendra la musique mais ne verra aucun lecteur car le lecteur sera invisible.


----------



## elodiett (11 Août 2010)

OK, merci


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Août 2010)

Allez, un petit pour la route: le site de mon paternel, photographe sous-marin, en cours de construction.

J'attends avec pas mal d'impatience une mise à jour d'iWeb pour libérer ma créativité.

http://jmille06.free.fr/


----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2010)

Ma dernière création sur iWeb :

http://www.debruyere.fr


----------



## koeklin (25 Août 2010)

Il n'y a pas à dire : c'est joli et ça se charge bien.
Une remarque : compte tenu du style épuré de la page d'accueil du site, je préférerais voir de simples liens en  texte blanc  que des petits drapeaux (flag ball) très colorés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Il n'y a pas à dire : c'est joli et ça se charge bien.



Très joli même.


----------



## Villard-Reymond (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci de le tester: http://web.me.com/lerenouveauvillard
Sur safari et IE ça fonctionne bien mais sur Firefox, problèmes
cadres ombres noires sous blocs textes images. Conseils?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2010)

Villard-Reymond a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci de le tester: http://web.me.com/lerenouveauvillard
> Sur safari et IE ça fonctionne bien mais sur Firefox, problèmes
> cadres ombres noires sous blocs textes images. Conseils?
> Merci



Bonjour,

Conseiller aux visiteurs d'utiliser Safari ou IE. Je ne vois rien d'autre.

Quant à Firefox, le problème se pose aussi avec la beta de Firefox 4.

En tout cas, joli site.


----------



## koeklin (27 Août 2010)

La solution, je l'ai donnée là. Maintenant, s'il y a besoin d'informations complémentaires, je peux en donner (mais sur le fil que je donne en lien, ici on serait hors-sujet).


----------



## zepatente (27 Août 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Ma dernière création sur iWeb :
> 
> http://www.debruyere.fr


 

Très joli et agréable !


----------



## itoff (21 Septembre 2010)

salut a tous, 
voici le site de mon auberge de jeunesse - pousada au Brésil, réalisé avec iweb, sans modele.

http://www.laemcasahostel.com


----------



## Powerdom (21 Septembre 2010)

Villard-Reymond a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci de le tester: http://web.me.com/lerenouveauvillard
> Sur safari et IE ça fonctionne bien mais sur Firefox, problèmes
> cadres ombres noires sous blocs textes images. Conseils?
> Merci



Oui mettre des espaces entre les articles et les noms dans la barre de navigation


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Septembre 2010)

merci pur vos critiques et vos remarques

www.rise-assurance.com


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
c'est propre, peut-être pas de besoin du bouton envoyez moi un message sur chaque page. sur certaines pages, le scroll est important alors qu'il n'y a que du blanc. c'est du au logo "créé sur un mac" tout en bas de pages.


----------



## rodouane59 (1 Octobre 2010)

Voila le mien

www.rodouane.com

Merci par avance pour vos remarques


----------



## Madeline (2 Octobre 2010)

rodouane59 a dit:


> Voila le mien
> 
> www.rodouane.com
> 
> Merci par avance pour vos remarques



un peu «trop beaucoup chargé» pour moi


----------



## koeklin (2 Octobre 2010)

beaucoup moins que le mien  et pourtant je suis parti avec l'idée de faire un site épuré... après ça a dérapé... comme toujours.

Bon pour revenir au site concerné (rodouane), moi j'adore.
 je regrette juste le chargement "epileptogène" (ou électrique) des 4 grandes images de la page d'accueil, le bouton facebook et son contour blanc, la présence inutile d'une image "d'arrière-plan de page" sur la page Portfolio, ça fait zarbi au chargement de la page, sans compter que ça ralentit ce dernier.


----------



## leonzeur (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour 
Je reviens sur ce forum pour vous présenter le site du restau où je bosse et que j'ai bien paufiné http://letoitvert.com
J'ai utilisé Bannerzest en plus d'iWeb et j'espère que la prochaine version d'iWeb proposera des effets similaires qui seront lisibles par les iBidules sans flash....
Merci de vos conseils et remarques qui seront toujours les bienvenus


----------



## rodouane59 (2 Octobre 2010)

@Koeklin
Merci j'ai effectivement corrig le bug de la page portfolio. Pour le reste de tes remarques, je planche dessus


@Madeline
Je ne partage pas vraiment ton avis, sur un 13.3 (statistiquement l'écran de ma "cible" l'affichage me semble très correct.
Merci toutefois de ton avis, je plancherai la-dessus également


----------



## Nemo Verne (9 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

Voici l'adresse de mon site : 

http://web.me.com/nemoverne/Nemo_Verne/Bienvenue.html

Il n'est peut-être pas génial, puisque je ne suis sur Mac que depuis janvier.

Je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire fonctionner le compteur de visiteur. Y a-t-il un paramétrage à faire dans iWeb quand on l'a inséré dans une page ?

Merci de me dire si vous savez.

A bientôt

Nemo


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2010)

Nemo

Dans iWeb voir Aide et Comptage de visiteurs.
Pas de paramétrage spécial.

Mais le compteur ne fonctionne que s'il y a des visiteurs...


----------



## rodouane59 (11 Octobre 2010)

si je peux me permettre, essayer de réduire l'arborescence de vos site en replacant le fichier index:

évitez d'avoir des www.monsite/monsite/monsite/accueil


------------------------------------------------------
www.rodouane.com
Fr33*L4nc3


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2010)

Nemoverne

Comme expliqué dans l' Aide iWeb
il suffit d'annoncer le site

http://web.me.com/nemoverne


----------



## fb40 (19 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous.
Nouvel utilisateur d'Iweb et de Mac, j'ai fais un site  (mon premier!) pour mon club photo:
http://www.asi-club-photo.com
Je suis bien évidemment preneur de toute critique constructive, j'ai envie d'améliorer tout ça.
Merci!


----------



## ppiejakmilko (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

On dit parfois qu'iWeb n'est pas "vraiment" un logiciel adapté à la  création de sites web autre que personnels. Le collège Elsa Triolet à  Vénissieux dans la région lyonnaise a choisi néanmoins ce soft pour son  site de présentation et de diffusions de nouvelles; Le point négatif est  qu'il faut en passer par une unique personne (votre serviteur) pour les  contributions, mais sachant qu'on avait demandé un chargement rapide  des pages sur n'importe quelle machine, l'ensemble marche pas mal.

C'est par là : http://pagesperso-orange.fr/ElsaTriolet/

Bonne visite.  :lol:


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2010)

Le site devrait plaire aux élèves et aux parents,
donc iWeb est efficace.


----------



## flamoureux (21 Octobre 2010)

Voici, mon site fait entièrement avec iWeb : www.chihuahuasdelespace.fr


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2010)

Et encore un site sympa fait avec iWeb.


(Vous y retrouverez des vidéos d'avant... gens que nous avons rencontrés...)


----------



## itoff (14 Novembre 2010)

salut a tous, je viens de mettre en ligne la version 2 de mon site ... et j ai fait beaucoup de progrès depuis !
J ai jamais cherché a travailler a partir d un modèle.
Il y a pleins de choses qui manquent a ce logiciel, mais avec pas mal de travail, de temps et d
apprentissage, on peut en tirer une certaine satisfaction!
Je reste quand même assez déçu du quasi abandon de ce soft lors de la mise a jours iLife 11
Il est clair que la mode du blog et du site perso est derrière nous au profit des réseau sociaux.

http://www.laemcasahostel.com


----------



## hellbola (30 Novembre 2010)

Voilà, je m'occupe de stages de paintball, je viens de lancer le site dédié. Il est un peu long à charger pour le moment mais je vais améliorer ça.
www.campstonton.com


----------



## drs (30 Novembre 2010)

Et bein il est bien sympa ton site, j'aime bien le design...

Et je sais pas pourquoi mais le "clic on da bouton" m'a bien fait sourire 

Par contre, juste une remarque: on écrit bienvenuE (avec le E, surtout qu'en page d'accueil ca fait tache)


----------



## hellbola (1 Décembre 2010)

je modifie, en effet pas top en page d'accueil


----------



## guzman (5 Décembre 2010)

Je suis moniteur de parachutisme (he oui il en faut) et voici les 2 sites que j'ai réalisé avec iWeb :
http://www.zalem.net/
http://www.gally.org/

Rien d'exceptionnel je vous l'accorde, en plus il faudrait je fasse un peu de mise à jour dans tout ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2010)

guzman a dit:


> en plus il faudrait je fasse un peu de mise à jour dans tout ça



Oui, par exemple dans les pages des albums du premier site, enlever le texte de remplissage ("Lorem ipsum...") inséré d'origine.  

Sinon, sites bien sympas.


----------



## lord corben (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

Voilà j'ai encore des choses à faire mais voici le lien ...

www.studiocorben.be

Je vais essayer de trouver des tuto pour une petite animation flash de présentation de photo ...

Amicalement


----------



## Viaje (12 Janvier 2011)

Hello à tous,

Voici mon site de photos de mes voyages (en construction) :

http://palette.ethnique.free.fr

1 seule galerie est disponible : Varanasi en Inde.
Pour y accéder : Asie &#8594; Inde &#8594; Mysthique Varanasi

Mettez le son (QuickTime requis).

Ts vos commentaires sont les bienvenus surtout si vous rencontrez des problèmes pour le lire (pages qui s'affichent lentement, police de caractère, musique)
Merci.

PS: merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé jusque là.


----------



## misscocotte (21 Janvier 2011)

Voila mon site réalisé exclusivement avec Iweb ... un blême tout le monde n'arrive pas à me laisser des commentaires - ça passe une fois sur 5 ce qui est un peu dommage et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé pourquoi !!!!!

Vos commentaires sont les bienvenus 

www.turboclito.org


----------



## bluerex (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut,
Je vous présente mon site réalisé avec Iweb. Je l'ai trouvé très simple d'utilisation car à la base je n'y connais pas grand chose. Ma soeur m'a aidé à démarrer et puis j'ai fait le reste. 
www.kirleecotoon.fr


----------



## monvilain (24 Janvier 2011)

bluerex a dit:


> Salut,
> Je vous présente mon site réalisé avec Iweb. Je l'ai trouvé très simple d'utilisation car à la base je n'y connais pas grand chose. Ma soeur m'a aidé à démarrer et puis j'ai fait le reste.
> www.kirleecotoon.fr



Bonjour,

Pour un début, c'est effectivement correct. Quelques détails graphiques sont à améliorer.

Attention, à la disposition des élements, surtout aux espaces horizontaux par exemple (qui doivent être respectés à droite comme à gauche d'une image au pixel près.)...
La mise en page est l 'élement qui se voit en premier...

Attention aussi à l'utilisation des images en arrière plan du navigateur. Comment dire? ben, c'est un peu passé la photo répetée (mozaique)....
Commencez simple, une seule couleur (light si possible..). Cela facilitera la lecture de votre site (regardez d'autres sites de qualité pour vous en convaincre..) 
--->Dans un second temps, une incrustation d'image en fond de navigateur est envisageable mais il est alors souhaitable que ce ne soit pas une photo basique; plutôt un élément graphique réalisé sous Photoshop ou Illustrator par exemple. Ce sera toujours moins "lourd"..


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2011)

bluerex a dit:


> Salut,
> Je vous présente mon site réalisé avec Iweb. Je l'ai trouvé très simple d'utilisation car à la base je n'y connais pas grand chose. Ma soeur m'a aidé à démarrer et puis j'ai fait le reste.
> www.kirleecotoon.fr



...site réalisé avec Iweb, exclusivement ? On lit cependant MySQL/PHP/Ajax dans la signature du concepteur du site et pas de mention de iWeb ni d'Apple. Bizarre.


----------



## AnnC21 (24 Janvier 2011)

bluerex a dit:


> Salut,
> Je vous présente mon site réalisé avec Iweb. Je l'ai trouvé très simple d'utilisation car à la base je n'y connais pas grand chose. Ma soeur m'a aidé à démarrer et puis j'ai fait le reste.
> www.kirleecotoon.fr



Comme Jeancharleslast, je pense que le background avec répétition d'image est bof, surtout que ce motif, je le verrais plus sur un site de Bengals que de Selkirk rex 

Sinon, j'aime bien


----------



## EditingPlus (6 Mars 2011)

Nouvelle version de EditingPlus, la troisième langue d'interface est encore en cours de traduction.


----------



## arnaud06 (24 Mars 2011)

bonsoir à tous,

J'ai switché de Mac sur PC depuis 6 jours.

J'ai découvert tout à fait par hasard la génial application iweb.

Voila ce que j'ai fait en 3 soirs

www.wealthgen.fr

Je suis conquis par ce logiciel !


----------



## bigbuz (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Je suis aussi tombé par hasard sur IWeb, et j'ai fait mon premier site. J'ai pas mal galéré pour comprendre les bases car je ne connaissait absolument rien dans ce domaine il y a encore une semaine.

Une chose est certaine, ce programme est très intuitif, et les ressources disponibles sur le Net à son sujet est immense. Du coup on trouve les réponses à (presque) tout.

Soyez indulgents car comme je vous l'ai dit, je suis novice et j'étais dans l'urgence (ce qui explique le fait que j'ai décidé de me jeter dans la création de mon site tout seul).

http://www.big-buz.com/BIG-BUZ/ACCUEIL.html

Je sais, l'url est bizarre, mais pour le moment ça marche ;-)

B


----------



## Luigi1 (6 Avril 2011)

bonjour,

voici mon site (optimisé pour iphone, entièrement fait avec iweb.)

coldel.educanet2.ch/ha9/kurystaehelin


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2011)

un peu trop de rouge... même si vous êtes suisse


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Sympa le site iPhone , mais le nom est imbitable !


----------



## Luigi1 (7 Avril 2011)

Madeline a dit:


> un peu trop de rouge... même si vous êtes suisse



oui mais... sur l'iphone le site s'affichera en 320 pixels de largeur, donc on ne verra que le blanc.......
essayez si vous n'avez pas d'iDevice avec  http://www.testiphone.com/   ce n'est pas très très bien fait mais....


----------



## cubide (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
voici mon site crée depuis deux ans, iWeb est un vrai bonheur ! le truc qu'il ne sait pas faire c'est un tableau avec des cases... d'ailleur si quelqun a une proposition?
sinon, c'est l'outil idéal de celui qui veur publier sans se prendre la tête.. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h28 ----------




cubide a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> voici mon site crée depuis deux ans, iWeb est un vrai bonheur ! le truc qu'il ne sait pas faire c'est un tableau avec des cases... d'ailleur si quelqun a une proposition?
> sinon, c'est l'outil idéal de celui qui veur publier sans se prendre la tête..



http://web.me.com/guizomax/VTT_toulon/accueil.html


----------



## savryro (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis heureux de partager avec vous mon site de photographe mariage
Très content de l'avoir fait sous iWeb. C'est pour le référencer que c'est plus difficile...
RSPhoto


----------



## salamèche (28 Avril 2011)

Tres beau ton site et tes photos. Le referencement avec iweb n'est pas evident. mon site precedent etait fait avec iweb. Je suis passe a une solution avec Smugmug, je constate apres seulement un mois une meilleure visibilite. Je n'ai pas encore finalise le site. cela permet des galeries cachees (mot de passe pour le client).

Tu peux ameliore ton referencement en utilisant Coda et en y important ton site et en bidouillant le code avec des keywords (regarde le code des sites analogues).

si smugmug t'interesse (c'est moins cher que photoshelter) regarde ici


----------



## savryro (29 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour tes commentaires et ta réponse salamèche ! Qu'est-ce que j'aimerais prendre le temps d'essayer de faire des photos de paysages comme celles que tu présentes (HS sur ce site je pense ;o)) !!!
Je vais aller voir Coda et smugmug !

Merci encore !

RSPhoto, photographe mariage Paris


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2011)

bigbuz a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis aussi tombé par hasard sur IWeb, et j'ai fait mon premier site. J'ai pas mal galéré pour comprendre les bases car je ne connaissait absolument rien dans ce domaine il y a encore une semaine.
> 
> ...



Très beau, l'effort est clairement sur l'esthétisme


----------



## salamèche (30 Avril 2011)

savryro a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour tes commentaires et ta réponse salamèche ! Qu'est-ce que j'aimerais prendre le temps d'essayer de faire des photos de paysages comme celles que tu présentes (HS sur ce site je pense ;o)) !!!
> Je vais aller voir Coda et smugmug !
> 
> Merci encore !
> ...



Bienvenue a toi en Ecosse quand tu le souhaite, un ami du sud de la France m'a sollicite pour un voyage a http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagepassion/sets/72157625208246517/[/URL"]Glencoe; 

L'occasion d'une decouverte.

Hors sujet par rapport a Iweb-je sais- mais l'internet n'est il pas un outil de communication?


----------



## leonzeur (26 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir 
Je reviens dans ce fil pour poser une question qui me parait essentielle au sujet d'iWeb.
Voilà, j'ai créé plusieurs sites avec iWeb ces dernières années et maintenant mon boulot est de les rendre compatibles avec iOS ...donc adieu les diaporamas flash réalisés avec Bannerzest.
J'ai essayé tout pour optimiser ce premier site pour un copain éleveur http://web.me.com/ofmuma
afin qu'il passe sur l'iPad et l'iPhone et en fait ..je suis revenu au bon vieux shéma que propose iWeb avec les pages de photos classiques ...
mais..
le site reste lourd à gérer et les photos le plombent en temps de chargement même si je les ai allégées au maximum.
J'ai ensuite pensé à recourir aux galeries mobileme, mais gros pied de nez ..le widget "galerie MobileMe" présent dans iWeb génère du...flash..et c'est donc illisible avec iOS..quelle honte pour Apple...
Je cherche donc un moyen de faire un slideshow compatible et intégré à une page iWeb à partir d'une galerie MobileMe régulièrement actualisée ..est ce possible ? ou faudra-t-il attendre qu'Apple intègre cette fonction dans son nouvel iWeb ..en 2078 .....? 
merci de vos réponses ..


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (1 Juin 2011)

Mes sites : 

Celui de mon groupe : http://www.edoll.free.fr 

Ensuite, site qui a commencer sur Frontpage (nan, pas les tomates !!!), mais jamais à jour, mise en page foireuse, mise en ligne de photos super longue et chiante. Bref, quand j'ai eu mon MAC, je me suis allez, testons Iweb. et voila le resultat :

http://iveontheouaib.free.fr

Là, je cherche pour que le lien "Forum" renvoie directement sur le forum, et non pas sur une page avec le lien du forum !


----------



## leonzeur (5 Juin 2011)

Riot_Boyzzz a dit:


> Mes sites :
> 
> Là, je cherche pour que le lien "Forum" renvoie directement sur le forum, et non pas sur une page avec le lien du forum !



Bonsoir 
c'est simple, dans l'inspecteur de la page Forum tu décoches "inclure la page dans le menu de navigation " et sur tes autres pages tu crées un lien qui pointe directement vers ton forum ( en veillant à ce qu'il s'ouvre dans une autre page pour que ton lecteur ne perde pas le reste du site )


----------



## alpboy (7 Juin 2011)

voici le mien tout nouveau tout propre. Bon, il reste encore des choses à fignoler mais je vais m'y mettre dès que je trouve les réponses à mes questions.
www.photos-de-mariage.com


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2011)

l'hebergement MobileMe disparaissant dans un an, quels sont vos préconisations pour choisir un autre hebergeur pour nos sites iWeb?


----------



## alpboy (8 Juin 2011)

je suis perso sur ovh et je ne peux en dire que du bien. Pas cher et des outils vraiment efficaces. J'ai eu affaire une fois à la hotline et pas de souci. Très sympas et compétents. 
Après, je ne connais pas les autres.


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2011)

Merci, je vais aller voir du côté d'ovh dont les tarifs me semble très raisonnables (l'option de base avec 20 Go à 2 euros/mois devrait largement me suffire) et en plus j'ai l'impression qu'ils proposent aussi un serveur WebDAV qui devrait donc pouvoir remplacer mon iDisk (pour partager de gros fichiers ne passant pas par mail, ou pour stocker des copies d'écran illustrant mes reponses sur ces forums ou encore les photos de mes annonces eBay)


----------



## alpboy (8 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Merci, je vais aller voir du côté d'ovh dont les tarifs me semble très raisonnables (l'option de base avec 20 Go à 2 euros/mois devrait largement me suffire) et en plus j'ai l'impression qu'ils proposent aussi un serveur WebDAV qui devrait donc pouvoir remplacer mon iDisk (pour partager de gros fichiers ne passant pas par mail, ou pour stocker des copies d'écran illustrant mes reponses sur ces forums ou encore les photos de mes annonces eBay)



oui, c'est ce que j'ai fais. J'ai pris la première formule (et pourtant, j'héberge des photos en pagaille et je suis encore loin d'atteindre les 25 Go). 
Bref, et sans vouloir faire de pub, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux (je crois que les tarifs sont à peu près les mêmes chez 1&1)


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2011)

Et voila.... C'est quasi confirmé, Apple laisse tomber iWeb et ceux qui lui avait fait confiance:
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/203922/iweb-c-est-la-fin

Et comme iWeb crée un code utilisable par lui seul, il va falloir refaire tous nos sites en repartant de zéro avec un autre logiciel du marché

 



Je ne comprends plus Apple (ou plutôt j'ai peur de trop bien comprendre....)

Pour moi, les solutions propriétaires c'est fini! je vais me tourner systématiquement vers des softs dont on peut sauvegarder la production dans des formats ouverts ou standards.

iWeb est un soft génial (et dont je suis sûr qu'il a été à l'origine de plusieurs switchs), mais avec son code proprio (son fameux fichier domain dont on ne peut rien faire avec un autre soft), on voit que quand le propriétaire en question le décide, hop! tout à la poubelle! et sans prévenir!

Certes, tant qu'iWeb fonctionne (pour l'instant la dernière béta de Lion peut faire tourner iWeb), on peut continuer avec (en hébergeant ailleurs que sur MobileMe, dont l'iDisk disparait dans un an), mais le jour où une évolution de Lion créera une incompatibilité, iWeb ne fonctionnera plus et il ne faudra pas attendre que l'incompatibilité soit corrigée.  

On peut même imaginer qu'Apple, parce qu'ils auront développé un service à qui iWeb ferait de l'ombre, décide un jour de modifier le code de Lion pour mettre un terme à l'usage d'iWeb

(que quelqu'un m'explique pourquoi FrontRow refuse de se lancer sous Lion, alors que ce n'est rien d'autre qu'une interface graphique plein écran pour lire ses fichiers de musique et video???? moi la seule explication que j'y vois c'est que ça fait de l'ombre à l'AppleTV; de là à dire que Lion bloque volontairement l'usage de FrontRow... il n'y a qu'un pas que je franchis allègrement,)


----------



## alpboy (15 Juin 2011)

oueo, ça c'est con....je l'aimais bien aussi ce petit soft très pratique. 
Ceci dit, je suis moins touché (pour le moment) car j'héberge mes sites ailleurs que sur la pomme. Ce qui, quelque part, me sauve.
Mais, à moyen terme, ça sent pas bon, c'est sûr. ceci dit, je fais confiance à Apple pour nous sortir une nouvelle mouture (qui s'appellera sûrement autrement) mais ils ne peuvent laisser ce segment à l'abandon sous peine de voir la concurrence prendre la place. 
Du moins, c'est ce que je pense....Job n'est peut-être pas d'accord avec moi...


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2011)

Je suggère que chacun envoie un feedback à Apple sur la base de celui proposé par agila sur les forums de discussion d'Apple
http://www.apple.com/feedback/iweb.html


i subscribed to your itools service way back when. i stayed on when you started charging for it, i stayed and kept paying when cheap and free alternatives abounded, i stayed and kept paying as you switched names and eventually -pointlessly- flushed my earliest pages homepage.mac.com out of the ether without offering any migration or upgrade paths, i and many others kept being your loyal customers, appreciating the elegance of the service/product and confident that the mobileme service would only improve and try to keep apace with web developments elsewhere.



now you have done us, your most loyal customers of mobileme a great disservice with the transition to icloud.



we have invested a great amount of time and effort in web.me.com and gallery.me.com pages, as they had also invested in the homepage.mac.com (RIP) pages before. we've built our online identity over the years and now it seems (though it is hard to find concrete confirmation, the implication certainly is clear) that this investment is being flushed down the toilet next year. this is a big disappointment and sours our eagerness to keep on using your services.



using your tools, we built something we're proud of and wanted to last. i ask that you do not waste our efforts, that you offer our galleries and webpages, our well-known URLs and handles to stay alive -for a fee, as you deem fit- they can hardly take much bandwidth away from your new service, icloud. don't push us to unattractive competitors like flicker or picasa, don't flush our blogs down along with their comments.



at least offer us an upgrade path to private domains, build it into an updated iweb or something. 



--

a shocked longtime mobileme customer


----------



## savryro (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis preneur de vos avis sur mon 2e site photo fait avec iweb:
Photographe grossesse

Notamment, je trouve le portfolio pas au top. Avez-vous des suggestions?

Merci pour vos retours,

Roger


----------



## salamèche (21 Juin 2011)

savryro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis preneur de vos avis sur mon 2e site photo fait avec iweb:
> Photographe grossesse
> ...



Evite de poster des images qui te desservent, je pense a la premiere avec la dame avec le bebe et l'effet de lumiere desageable.

Le portfolio s'affiche avec lenteur... le slideshow s'est arrete apres quelques images, un utilisateur client eventuel s'arretera la. Iweb n'est pas SEO friendly (en français ça veut dire mal reference sur Google). une solution comme celle que j'ai choisie est beaucoup plus efficace, mots cles par photo. J'ai pris Smugmug, mais la plupart des collegues preferent photoshelter. Un slideshow flash serait plus adapte, bien que non visible sur ipad


----------



## minijul (12 Août 2011)

Je viens de découvrir ce topic, donc je poste le lien vers mon site qui présente un peu mes activités professionnelles et une des mes passions, les roller-coasters.

http://minijul.com


----------



## Loki0841 (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour,      J'ai réalise un site iWeb pour un jeu iPhone / ordi ( kingdoms at war ) et j'aimerais que vous le donniez votre humble avis dessus  J'y ai passé beaucoup de temps alors j'aimerais savoir ce que vous en pensiez ^^ j'ai meme réalisé 2 vidéos avec iMovie pour illustrer la page d'accueil  Bon je vous laisse voir mon travail a l'adresse suivante : www.KaW0841.tk   Les pages sont un peu lentes a charger ( je ne sais pas si c'est Parce que je me sert de dropbox comme hebergeur ? )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------

J'ai été un peu aide par des amis qui m'ont donné pleins d'idées sympas comme le compteur de visites, le widget du chat noir sur la page membres etc...  Je compte rajouter aujourd'hui un chat de discussion en ligne et je vais tenter le coup avec shoutbox. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé si il était fonctionnel ?


----------



## Loki0841 (23 Août 2011)

J'ai réalisé un autre site iweb toujours hébergé grâce a dropbox : www.iFrench.tk
Merci de jeter un oeil et de me laisser vos impressions ^^


----------



## koeklin (23 Août 2011)

Le gratuit se paye... votre magnifique compteur de visite gratuit (je suppose que c'est lui) est responsable de l'ouverture d'un popup publicitaire. Pour moi, ce popup a été une page d'un site de pari en ligne, mais ça aurait pu être aussi bien un site de petites culottes ou... de pas-de-culotte-du-tout.


----------



## drs (23 Août 2011)

Loki0841 a dit:


> Bonjour,      J'ai réalise un site iWeb pour un jeu iPhone / ordi ( kingdoms at war ) et j'aimerais que vous le donniez votre humble avis dessus



Mon humble avis, c'est que le bla bla d'introduction m'a bien fait sourire 

Je cite: "donc bien entendu faire chier un membre entrainera(...)une contre attaque..."

puis quelques lignes plus bas, je cite encore: "Vocabulaire correct exigé" 

Sinon, je trouve ton site un peu touffu, mais surtout d'une résolution énorme, comme il a déjà été dit sur un autre topic.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------




Loki0841 a dit:


> J'ai réalisé un autre site iweb toujours hébergé grâce a dropbox : www.iFrench.tk
> Merci de jeter un oeil et de me laisser vos impressions ^^



Bon...la page d'acceuil est beaucoup trop grande, et ça pique un peu les yeux 

Sinon, comme l'autre, je le trouve un peu touffu dans la présentation, et il manque surtout de contenu...

Ceci dit, ce n'est qu'un avis subjectif, je ne suis pas un pro en matière de design


----------



## kikiko789 (24 Août 2011)

bien, dommage que la musique s'arrête quand on change de page!


----------



## minijul (24 Août 2011)

minijul a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir ce topic, donc je poste le lien vers mon site qui présente un peu mes activités professionnelles et une des mes passions, les roller-coasters.
> 
> http://minijul.com



Je me permet de remettre une couche car vos avis m'intéressent


----------



## kikiko789 (25 Août 2011)

Mon avis: super
Les spécialistes seront peut-être plus pointus.
Tu as fait çà avec iweb uniquement?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h11 ----------

Mon avis: super
Les spécialistes seront peut-être plus pointus.
Tu as fait çà avec iweb uniquement?


----------



## minijul (26 Août 2011)

kikiko789 a dit:


> Mon avis: super
> Les spécialistes seront peut-être plus pointus.
> Tu as fait çà avec iweb uniquement?



Merci (si ça s'adresse à moi)
Oui, uniquement avec iWeb.


----------



## ulyfamily (9 Septembre 2011)

Voici mon site, en attente de vos critique constructives !!!... :

www.ulyeneuens.com

Par avance merci.
Uly.


----------



## ptinous (9 Septembre 2011)

je rajoute le mien je sais plus si je l avais mis ! 

http://www.patatrac.ch/PATATRAC/Accueil.html


----------



## gregg.run (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous 

voici mon site http://www.gregg-foto.com
n hésité pas a laisser des commentaire pour que je puisse l améliorer


----------



## McTatave (17 Septembre 2011)

ptinous a dit:


> je rajoute le mien je sais plus si je l avais mis !
> 
> http://www.patatrac.ch/PATATRAC/Accueil.html



Bonjour, voici quelques remarques, que j'espère constructives :

Certaines pages sont quasiment vides, comme "spectre" et "autisme" elles pourraient être fusionnées en une seule.

La largeur par défaut d'iweb est de 700px, vous pouvez l'élargir au moins à 1000, ce qui est aux normes des écrans actuels et permettra de mettre plus de texte.

Le blog "communiquer" écrit blanc sur noir est trop violent de contraste et fait mal aux yeux. Par contre l'orange sur fond noir est plus doux.
 Pourquoi l'appeler "communiquer" alors qu'il s'agit des outils ?
Vous pouvez augmenter le nombre d'articles sur la page d'accueil du blog si besoin est, le nombre par défaut d'iweb est de 5.

Bon courage !


----------



## Padawanlady (19 Septembre 2011)

mon site iweb commencé sur mon mbp 13 en novembre 2010... que du bonheur.
http://jcamoin484.free.fr


----------



## salamèche (19 Septembre 2011)

kikiko789 a dit:


> bien, dommage que la musique s'arrête quand on change de page!



La musique sur un site c'est horrible...Si je suis dans un café avec mon mac et que ça commence je switche...

Et d'autre part les droits d'utilisation...Sacem etc?


----------



## ptinous (20 Septembre 2011)

McTatave a dit:


> Bonjour, voici quelques remarques, que j'espère constructives :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




merci beaucoup !!!!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Septembre 2011)

ulyfamily a dit:


> Voici mon site, en attente de vos critique constructives !!!... :
> 
> www.ulyeneuens.com
> 
> ...



j'aime beaucoup et la possibilité d'écouter certains extraits musicaux est vraiment sympa


----------



## McTatave (27 Septembre 2011)

Pour la largeur : Inspecteur de pages/Disposition/largeur du contenu. Essaie à 1024.

Pour la page "Communiquer" qui montre donc les "outils" tu as choisi le format blog, et iweb montre 5 extraits de page par défaut.
Pour modifier, inspecteur de blog et podcast/blog/nombre d'extraits à afficher.

En général il faut toujours avoir l'inspecteur d'ouvert, et le visiter, il sert souvent !


----------



## lebat (27 Septembre 2011)

Un site Iweb conçu pour une photographe pro.
Quelques tentatives techniques et visuelles
Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci d'avance

*www.fabiennesiegwart.com*


----------



## DLD Group (4 Octobre 2011)

Voici mon site avec Iweb

http://www.dldgroup.fr

Cordialement
DLD


----------



## ptinous (4 Octobre 2011)

comment vous faites pour mettre un " Facebook " sur vos pages de vos sites ?


----------



## DLD Group (4 Octobre 2011)

Avec une icône Facebook et un lien c'est ce que j'ai fait pour le mien dans "contact" tu peux voir le résultat.
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## salamèche (4 Octobre 2011)

ptinous a dit:


> comment vous faites pour mettre un " Facebook " sur vos pages de vos sites ?




Le "Facebook" dans mon cas est prevu par Photoshelter qui heberge le site. J'upload les fichers images en haute definition (35 Go), mais elles apparaissent en 72ppi. Utile lorsque l'on a une page Facebook a destination surtout professionelle.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




DLD Group a dit:


> Voici mon site avec Iweb
> 
> http://www.dldgroup.fr
> 
> ...



l'interieur du site me parait sympa (cool de la musique a écouter).  La page d'acueuil, pour un site pro il est absolument nécvessaire d'y faire figurer un lien "contact" par mail et le numéro de téléphone important. L'Ecart fond noir, image lien blanc est difficile pour les yeux. L'absence de menu un peu déroutante: Arrivant sur un ton site on doit tout de suite savoir ou tu nous emmene, comment te joindre, tes differentes rubriques. Passé la page "home" c'est plutot sympa.


----------



## DLD Group (4 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta critique mais je ne suis juste qu'un autodidacte tant dans la musique et encore plus avec les sites web si à l'occasion tu as besoin d'une musique de fond ou d'intro je verrais si je peux t'aider.
Merci de tes conseils
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## ptinous (4 Octobre 2011)

ha voilà j'ai essayé ... 

vous voyez "facebook"  ? 

http://www.patatrac.ch/PATATRAC/LIENS.html


----------



## DLD Group (4 Octobre 2011)

Oui mais c'est en lettre sinon tu prends cette icône et tu lui associe l'adresse de ton facebook bien sur si tu veux .
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## lebat (5 Octobre 2011)

lebat a dit:


> Un site Iweb conçu pour une photographe pro.
> Quelques tentatives techniques et visuelles&#8230;
> Qu'en pensez-vous?
> Merci d'avance
> ...



Même pas un petit conseil ? Un petit retour ?

*www.fabiennesiegwart.com*

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2011)

Salut.

J'aime, c&#8217;est sobre. Je n'aime pas, c'est trop sobre. Il manque une photo en page d'accueil, cela fait un peu vide.

J'aime ton carrousel de photos. Je n'aime pas, la photo de fond qui est floue. C'est dommage quand on est pro.

Dans l'ensemble J'aime


----------



## ptinous (5 Octobre 2011)

lebat a dit:


> Même pas un petit conseil ? Un petit retour ?
> 
> *www.fabiennesiegwart.com*
> 
> Merci.



alors moi j aime bien ... si je devrais "dire" quelque chose c est le fond noir .. c est sombre si non j aime bien .. c est clair direct ....


----------



## Madeline (6 Octobre 2011)

lebat a dit:


> Même pas un petit conseil ? Un petit retour ?
> 
> *www.fabiennesiegwart.com*
> 
> Merci.


les musiques imposées me dérangent toujours autant et... je quitte le site... 
donc pas vu grand chose !!!


----------



## DLD Group (6 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'aime bien vos deux sites fond noir ou fond blanc, j'aime la sobriété je trouve cela très pro c'est juste mon ressenti.
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## lebat (6 Octobre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> J'aime, cest sobre. Je n'aime pas, c'est trop sobre. Il manque une photo en page d'accueil, cela fait un peu vide.
> 
> ...



*www.fabiennesiegwart.com*

Merci Gwen pour ton avis.
Tu n'as pas le diaporama en page d'accueil? 
Sur quel navigateur es-tu?

J'ai essayé la photo de fond nette, elle vient en concurrence avec la photo que l'on veut mettre en avant. Le flou donne donc juste une ambiance, un contexte. Mais je note ta remarque et le fait que ça te gêne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------




ptinous a dit:


> alors moi j aime bien ... si je devrais "dire" quelque chose c est le fond noir .. c est sombre si non j aime bien .. c est clair direct ....



*www.fabiennesiegwart.com*

Merci Ptinous,
Eh oui, manier le noir est toujours délicat c'est si noir!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------




Madeline a dit:


> les musiques imposées me dérangent toujours autant et... je quitte le site...
> donc pas vu grand chose !!!



*www.fabiennesiegwart.com*

Il n'y a pas véritablement de musiques c'est une boucle de sound design, qui se veut à la fois discrète et créatrice d'ambiance.

Dommage que ça ne te plaise pas. 
Je prends aussi en compte le fait que ça te fasse quitter le site immédiatement.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------




DLD Group a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien vos deux sites fond noir ou fond blanc, j'aime la sobriété je trouve cela très pro c'est juste mon ressenti.
> Cordialement
> DLD



*www.fabiennesiegwart.com*

Merci beaucoup DLD.
J'ai bien apprécié ton site, les animations et le contenu (je tate un peu de musique)
Bonne route.


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2011)

lebat a dit:


> *www.fabiennesiegwart.com*
> 
> Merci Gwen pour ton avis.
> Tu n'as pas le diaporama en page d'accueil?



Je viens d'y retourner et maintenant j'ai le diaporama. C'est en effet beaucoup mieux. Il n'avait pas dû se charger la dernière fois. 

Le flou me dérange toujours. As-tu essayé avec la même photo nette, mais avec un voile noir dessus*? Comme ça elle se fond avec le reste du site et cela attend sa présence sans gâcher l'image.


----------



## lebat (7 Octobre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens d'y retourner et maintenant j'ai le diaporama. C'est en effet beaucoup mieux. Il n'avait pas dû se charger la dernière fois.
> 
> Le flou me dérange toujours. As-tu essayé avec la même photo nette, mais avec un voile noir dessus*? Comme ça elle se fond avec le reste du site et cela attend sa présence sans gâcher l'image.



*fabiennesiegwart.com*

Certaines images de fond sont déjà fortement contrastées pour donner l'effet dont tu parles.
Pour les autres, je me demande

En fait, j'ai tenté un effet "absence de profondeur de champ" comme dans un film en gros plan ou une photo en macro, pour faire ressortir le sujet.

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de regarder ça.


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2011)

En plus, je me demande si tu ne devrais pas appliquer un vignettage sur tes photos de fond. Comme ça, elles se fondraient mieux avec le noir de la page.


----------



## lebat (10 Octobre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> En plus, je me demande si tu ne devrais pas appliquer un vignettage sur tes photos de fond. Comme ça, elles se fondraient mieux avec le noir de la page.



*fabiennesiegwart.com*

Un vignettage? Peux-tu m'expliquer?


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2011)

lebat a dit:


> Un vignettage? Peux-tu m'expliquer?



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vignettage

C'est à dire un fondu au noir sur les angle et les bords.


----------



## minijul (11 Octobre 2011)

Salut tout le monde, je remet ici l'adresse de mon iWeb pour avoir vos avis :

http://www.minijul.com

De plus, si quelqu'un a une proposition d'éditeur wysiwyg permettant de réaliser ce genre de site, je suis preneur afin d'assurer la transition à venir...


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2011)

Regarde du côté de Sandvox. Il est plutôt pas mal. À la même philosophie que iWeb contrairement à Rapidweaver et en plus il est en promo en ce moment.


----------



## Ordha (18 Octobre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Regarde du côté de Sandvox. Il est plutôt pas mal. À la même philosophie que iWeb contrairement à Rapidweaver et en plus il est en promo en ce moment.



Salut,

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par là ? J'hésite entre les deux en ce moment Merci


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2011)

Sandvox travaille comme iWeb. Tu lui glisses les images dessus, il les optimise, etc. Rapidweaver, il faut tâtonner avec la mise en forme puis passer en prévisualisation pour vérifier que ce que l'on a fait convient.

Moi, je préfère RapidWeaver pour plusieurs raisons et notamment le fait de mieux contrôler ma mise en forme. Mais Sandvox permet de faire plus rapidement des choses sympa.

En plus, pour rapidweaver, il faut absolument avoir des plug-ins supplémentaires si on veut travailler correctement, notamment le multicolonage, le positionnement de fichiers divers, etc.


----------



## Ordha (18 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions. J'ai opté pour Rapidweaver et je suis en train de lire le manuel... C'est en effet un peu déroutant par rapport à iWeb mais c'est intéressant. 
Pour la petite histoire, je n'ai pas choisi Sandvox car je trouve le site Internet du développeur absolument hideux et anti-ergonomique et je trouve que c'est quand même un comble !


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2011)

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire pour le site de Sandvox. C'est très américain comme mise en page et dans le mauvais sens du terme. Trop fouillis avec témoignage des utilisateurs et tutti quanti. Trop d'info tue l'info.

Dommage pour lui. 

Par contre, Rapidweaver est un excellent choix. Il faut s'habituer à son ergonomie, mais une fois pris en main, c'est un excellent logiciel.


----------



## shinobi (22 Octobre 2011)

Hello !

Voici mon site e-shop créer avec iweb !

http://www.poisson-rouge.ch

Merci


----------



## Tontongrigri (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous!

Voici le mien:

www.protection-ideale.fr

Un peu simpliste mais il a l'avantage d'être gratis!!!  (mis a part l'hébergement)

merci pour vos critiques constructives! 

amacalement


----------



## koeklin (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Malheureusement, la seule chose qui retient l'oeil, c'est cet immense filigrane qui "lacère" chacune de vos images. Je viens de voir un diaporama de filigranes... Je suis sûr que vous vouliez montrer autre chose.


----------



## DLD Group (27 Octobre 2011)

Voilà le mien je l'ai refait en blanc plus reposant...
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## Tontongrigri (31 Octobre 2011)

koeklin a dit:


> Bonjour
> Malheureusement, la seule chose qui retient l'oeil, c'est cet immense filigrane qui "lacère" chacune de vos images. Je viens de voir un diaporama de filigranes... Je suis sûr que vous vouliez montrer autre chose.



Bonjour Koeklin;
Merci je corrigerais le tir je voulais simplement que mes photos reste miennes mais il est vrai que l'on voit plus guère celle-ci...
Merci encore


----------



## Hayam Saury (6 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à toutes et tous, je vous propose mon site créé avec iweb.

http://jacgil.service.free.fr

C'est le site de deux retraités devenus auto-entrepreneurs.

Amicalement


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Novembre 2011)

Http://www.grosdidier.net

Sans commentaires... :mouais:
Hacker un site de photos de familles


----------



## canon gremlin (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Après bien des tâtonnements causés par l'utilisation conjointe d'iWeb et de Lightroom, voilà ce que ça donne :
http://christophe-blanquart.on.ht
Bonne visite et n'hésitez pas à commenter, critiquer, louanger... parlez-en, quoi !!!


----------



## salamèche (21 Novembre 2011)

canon gremlin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après bien des tâtonnements causés par l'utilisation conjointe d'iWeb et de Lightroom, voilà ce que ça donne :
> http://christophe-blanquart.on.ht
> Bonne visite et n'hésitez pas à commenter, critiquer, louanger... parlez-en, quoi !!!




Bah rien: page toute blanche. C'est quoi .on.ht?

Ce serait pas un http://www.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Novembre 2011)

canon gremlin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après bien des tâtonnements causés par l'utilisation conjointe d'iWeb et de Lightroom, voilà ce que ça donne :



Dans le cas présent, rien : "Le numéro que vous recherchez n'est pas attribué. Veuillez consulter l'annuaire des renseignements" :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2011)

canon gremlin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après bien des tâtonnements causés par l'utilisation conjointe d'iWeb et de Lightroom, voilà ce que ça donne :
> http://christophe-blanquart.on.ht
> Bonne visite et n'hésitez pas à commenter, critiquer, louanger... parlez-en, quoi !!!



Un truc qui me saute aux yeux tout de suite : la diversité des styles et fonds de pages.

Il faudrait uniformiser tout ça.


----------



## drs (21 Novembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Un truc qui me saute aux yeux tout de suite : la diversité des styles et fonds de pages.
> 
> Il faudrait uniformiser tout ça.



Pareil...à chaque page sa police différente. 
Un design différent pour les diaporamas...

Ce qui me gène aussi, c'est le menu sur trois lignes, je trouve ça trop étendu (mais ça n'est que mon avis)


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2011)

canon gremlin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après bien des tâtonnements causés par l'utilisation conjointe d'iWeb et de Lightroom, voilà ce que ça donne :
> http://christophe-blanquart.on.ht
> Bonne visite et n'hésitez pas à commenter, critiquer, louanger... parlez-en, quoi !!!



Wahoo. ça fait mal aux yeux. L'effet Ken burn est bien trop rapide. Lintérêt de cet effet est de rester discret. Là, on ne voit que ça et pas l'image. 

Et le macaron © en fin avec l'embossage, c'est juste "beurk"

Il y a du boulot encore.


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Et le macaron © en fin avec l'embossage, c'est juste "beurk"



et puis le _Créé avec un Mac_...


----------



## breizh85 (1 Décembre 2011)

_Voici le mien __http://www.breizh85.craym.eu_

_Soyez magnanimes, il est encore au stade embryonaire _

_Par contre, on ne voit pas de "créé sur un mac" mais je confirme il a été mit au point sur iweb._


----------



## ptinous (3 Janvier 2012)

voilà .. j'ai quelques modif ... 

vous avez une petite idée de widjet à rajouter ??? 

je suis pas encore experte alors j y vais doucement !

http://www.patatrac.ch/PATATRAC/Accueil.html


----------



## minijul (27 Janvier 2012)

minijul a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, je remet ici l'adresse de mon iWeb pour avoir vos avis :
> 
> http://www.minijul.com
> 
> De plus, si quelqu'un a une proposition d'éditeur wysiwyg permettant de réaliser ce genre de site, je suis preneur afin d'assurer la transition à venir...



Alors... des avis constructifs ?


----------



## sebastien5455 (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, voici le mien créé sur iWeb : http://www.loriotek.fr  C'est un site pour une entreprise d'inspection de bâtiment qui utilise la thermographie infrarouge.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2012)

Simple, cohérent,... RAS.


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Simple, cohérent,... RAS.




et j'ajouterai efficace! 

on a envie de passer en revue toutes les pages pour en savoir plus sur les apports de la thermographie et d'appeler bien vite cette entreprise pour faire expertiser sa maison.


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2012)

La preuve qu' iWeb était simple et efficace.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Février 2012)

breizh85 a dit:


> _Voici le mien __http://www.breizh85.craym.eu_
> 
> _Soyez magnanimes, il est encore au stade embryonaire _
> 
> _Par contre, on ne voit pas de "créé sur un mac" mais je confirme il a été mit au point sur iweb._



Bonjour,
Les polices sont trop grandes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------




minijul a dit:


> Alors... des avis constructifs ?




Bonjour
On cherche à cliquer sur les vignettes, mais cela ne marche pas. 
C'est quoi la transition à venir ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




sebastien5455 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, voici le mien créé sur iWeb : http://www.loriotek.fr  C'est un site pour une entreprise d'inspection de bâtiment qui utilise la thermographie infrarouge.



Bonjour,
Je serais moins enthousiaste. Il y a beaucoup trop de lien. On est perdu dans toutes ces infos, on ne sait plus ou cliquer. 
Idem la police est trop grande.


----------



## Digitaline514 (17 Février 2012)

Voici mon premier site complet via iWeb.

Compatible avec Safari, Firefox, Chrome et même Explorer. Incluant webfont google, script jquery, favicon, thumbnails (facebook) et icons pour mobile iPhone, iPop et iPad.

*www.artdecorpeinture.ca *
(compagnie spécialisée dans la peinture commerciale, pose de tapisserie)


NOTÉ QUE LE SITE EST ENCORE EN "CONSTRUCTION" EN DATE DU 17 FÉVRIER

J'aimerais avoir des commentaires, merci

d'autres exemples de page iWeb sont disponibles sur yanickparadis.blogspot.com (section de droite)


----------



## leonzeur (17 Février 2012)

Digitaline514 a dit:


> Voici mon premier site complet via iWeb.
> 
> Compatible avec Safari, Firefox, Chrome et même Explorer. Incluant webfont google, script jquery, favicon, thumbnails (facebook) et icons pour mobile iPhone, iPop et iPad.
> 
> ...



Félicitations et super bien fait !! 
aurais tu un tuto pour réaliser les mêmes widgets photos ?


----------



## Digitaline514 (17 Février 2012)

Voici le lin pour le tut ainsi que les éléments graphique:

http://www.bluenotesentertainment.com/iweb-tips/how-to-add-a-jquery-slider-to-iweb/

noter que moi j'ai enlevé le ruban vert - les dimensions doivent resté les mêmes sinon vous devez changer le visuel de départ


Voici mon code:

<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="fr">
<head>
	<meta charset="utf-8">
	<title>Slides, A Slideshow Plugin for jQuery</title>
	<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/css/global.css">
        <script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min.js"></script>
	<script src="http://gsgd.co.uk/sandbox/jquery/easing/jquery.easing.1.3.js"></script>
	<script src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/js/slides.min.jquery.js"></script>
	<script>
		$(function(){
			$('#slides').slides({
				preload: true,
				preloadImage: 'img/loading.gif',
				play: 5000,
				pause: 2500,
				hoverPause: true
			});
		});
	</script>
</head>
<body>
	<div id="container">
		<div id="example">
			<div id="slides">
				<div class="slides_container">
					<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 1"></a>
					<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-1.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 2"></a>
					<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-2.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 3"></a>
					<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-3.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 4"></a>
					<img src="http://VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-4.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 5"></a>
					<img src="http://VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-5.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 6"></a>

				</div>
				<a href="#" class="prev"><img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/arrow-prev.png" width="24" height="43" alt="Arrow Prev"></a>
				<a href="#" class="next"><img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/arrow-next.png" width="24" height="43" alt="Arrow Next"></a>
			</div>
			<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/example-frame.png" width="900" height="400" alt="Example Frame" id="frame">
		</div>
	</div>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Digitaline514 (18 Février 2012)

leonzeur a dit:


> Félicitations et super bien fait !!
> aurais tu un tuto pour réaliser les mêmes widgets photos ?



Voici le lin pour le tut ainsi que les éléments graphique:

http://www.bluenotesentertainment.co...lider-to-iweb/

noter que moi j'ai enlevé le ruban vert - les dimensions doivent resté les mêmes sinon vous devez changer le visuel de départ


Voici mon code:

<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="fr">
<head>
<meta charset="utf-8">
<title>Slides, A Slideshow Plugin for jQuery</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/css/global.css">
<script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script src="http://gsgd.co.uk/sandbox/jquery/easing/jquery.easing.1.3.js"></script>
<script src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/js/slides.min.jquery.js"></script>
<script>
$(function(){
$('#slides').slides({
preload: true,
preloadImage: 'img/loading.gif',
play: 5000,
pause: 2500,
hoverPause: true
});
});
</script>
</head>
<body>
<div id="container">
<div id="example">
<div id="slides">
<div class="slides_container">
<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 1"></a>
<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-1.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 2"></a>
<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-2.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 3"></a>
<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-3.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 4"></a>
<img src="http://VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-4.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 5"></a>
<img src="http://VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/slide-5.jpg" width="570" height="270" alt="Slide 6"></a>

</div>
<a href="#" class="prev"><img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/arrow-prev.png" width="24" height="43" alt="Arrow Prev"></a>
<a href="#" class="next"><img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/arrow-next.png" width="24" height="43" alt="Arrow Next"></a>
</div>
<img src="http://www.VOTRESERVEUR/Standard/img/example-frame.png" width="900" height="400" alt="Example Frame" id="frame">
</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>


----------



## iteeth (19 Février 2012)

Salut à tous !
J'ai mis en ligne une première ébauche de notre site avant le mariage mais j'ai un ptit souci :
L'adresse du site "lemariagedesnamours" s'écrit en double dans la barre... comment faire en sorte qu'il n'y ai pas ce doublon?
Merci d'avance !

http://lemariagedesnamours.free.fr


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2012)

Certainement parce que tu as choisis de publier dans un sous-dossier /lemariagedesamours chez ton hébergeur, plutôt qu'à la racine de l'espace de stockage


----------



## iteeth (19 Février 2012)

Merci !! J'ai honte...


----------



## r e m y (20 Février 2012)

mais non... je me suis également fait piéger avec un site USA2011 qui se retrouve avec 2 fois USA2011 dans l'URL....


----------



## Madeline (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde

Je viens de terminer une importante mise à jour de mon site... ouf !!!. 
Beaucoup de nouvelles créations en ligne et une navigation simplifiée...
Pour celles et ceux que ça intéresse c'est à: *http://madelinederiaz.com*  

Mais je vois déjà une amélioration possible... demain... peut-être !!!


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

curieusement si je clic sur certaines vignettes de peinture 2008-2012 je tombe sur une version du site en Anglais, alors que je navigue en Français.


----------



## sergek1 (15 Juin 2012)

Voici mon site ou j'ai mis en ligne quelques petites photos prises au cours de quelques week-end ou vacances.

http://sergekilimnik.be

Bon voyage


----------



## Hérisson (3 Juillet 2012)

Madeline a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> Je viens de terminer une importante mise à jour de mon site... ouf !!!.
> Beaucoup de nouvelles créations en ligne et une navigation simplifiée...
> ...



Et ça c'est tout fait sur Iweb !!!
Un Tuto, un tuto, un tuto, car je dois refaire mon site de A à Z, je me suis basé sur le contenu et le contenant est devenu à ch--- !


----------



## zily (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, J'aimerais inserer "j'aime" sur un site ( http://www.cyli-breton.com ) fait avec iweb . Savez-vous comment faire ? Merci de me répondre . Cordialement, zily


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

le site d'un ami peintre que j'ai réalisé avec iweb.


----------



## zily (11 Juillet 2012)

Je suis désolee mais je ne comprends rien au fonctionnement de ce forum sur iweb... aucun nouveau message possible sauf "répondre" . Conclusion, tout le monde parle tout seul !!


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2012)

zily a dit:


> Je suis désolee mais je ne comprends rien au fonctionnement de ce forum sur iweb... aucun nouveau message possible sauf "répondre" . Conclusion, tout le monde parle tout seul !!



Bonjour,
Ben oui vous ne pouvez pas faire une nouvelle discussion dans une discussion! C'est logique non ? 

Nous sommes ici sur un fil ou les membres qui ont réalisé un site avec iWeb présentent leur création. 

Si vous avez une question sur iWeb c'est par ici : http://forums.macg.co/forum-iweb/


----------



## zily (12 Juillet 2012)

ha oui ... j'avais compris que je n'avais pas compris .... :rose: merci  d'avoir pris la peine de me le certifier !! (oui ... j'ai compris !!:rateau


----------



## Tape End (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous ! 
Aujourd'hui je souhaite vous présenter un site que j'ai fais avec iWeb pour un groupe de musique amateur du nom de Tape End.
Venez jeter un coup d'oeil : www.tape-end.fr
Merci


----------



## Arnaud_1337 (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

voici mon site :

www.adm-elec.be 



Premier site via Iweb.... premier site tout court! donc simple... mais bon je ne comprend pas encore tout! 

Si vous avez des idées... je suis preneur!


----------



## breizh85 (11 Septembre 2012)

Bon début, 
une petite remarque de mise en page, sur la première page ton adresse apparait sur 2 lignes, tu pourrais la remettre sur une seule ligne voire ne pas l'afficher du tout mais faire un lien pour un envoi de mail direct comme tu le fais sur la page de contact.
D'ailleurs sur cette page de contact il y a redondance en mettant deux fois ton adresse de contact +  le bouton envoyer un message. Tu pourrais rassembler les deux et en supprimer un?

Bonne continuation!


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2012)

Enlever le bouton créer sur un Mac. Ça peut passer pour un site de fan. Mais pas ici. 
En dessous vente de matériel il y a une ligne en trop. 
Sur la page d'accueil mettre mail et téléphone sur deux lignes distinctes. Le retour à la ligne est mal venu. 
Il n'y a pas de point après dépannage alors qu'il y en a sur les autres lignes. 
Pas de point d'exclamation après électricité en page d'accueil. 
La page nos services est redondante avec le texte de la page d'accueil. 
Le texte de cette page est beaucoup trop gros. Évitez les textes en majuscules. 
Page contact trop de texte en majuscule. 
Page photo suppression du bouton s'abonner. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Arnaud_1337 (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Un petit problème dans ma page "contact" , sur mon Iweb le texte est bien en blanc, et quand je le met en ligne, le texte devient noir Oo je viens de refaire 3X la manipulation et toujours en noir...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2012)

Il est jaune


----------



## breizh85 (13 Septembre 2012)

Ha non chez moi il est blanc


----------



## Mr G (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
Je viens vous présenter le site du magasin de mon epouse : 

http://www.fleurdo.be
et
http://www.af-libert.be

Et en plus quelques petits sites rapidement réalisés pour le boulot : 
http://www.parades.be
http://www.museedelabelgitude.be
http://www.lessenateurs.be

Tous sont réalisés avec iWeb
Merci de me donner vos avis  
J'aime que l'on me critique 

Bonne journee ensoleillée


----------



## sebastien5455 (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, voici mon site réalisé sur Iweb dédié à la recherche de fuite d'eau et d'infiltration en haute-Normandie (Seine-Maritime 76 et Eure 27).

http://www.recherche-fuite-invisible.fr

N'hésitez-pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez !

Bonne journée et peut-être à bientôt si vous voulez me contacter pour une fuite d'eau encastrée difficile à détecter !


----------



## drs (3 Janvier 2013)

Il manque, à mon sens, une info capitale: les coordonnées de la société (adresse, téléphone, mail, type et no de siret)
Personnellement, je regarde ca à chaque fois.
Et il me semble (pas sûr néanmoins) que ces mentions sont obligatoires.

Sinon, je trouve que c'est un peu plat (le blanc en fond et le texte noir/bleu). Peut être quelques images d'illustrations seraient bienvenues.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis.

Et bonne année à tous


----------



## sebastien5455 (3 Janvier 2013)

Exact, elles sont dans les mentions légales mais c'est vrai qu'elles ne sont pas assez mises en avant, je vais y travailler !
Merci

------------------------------------------------
Une fuite d'eau encastrée ?
http://www.recherche-fuite-invisible.fr


----------



## drs (3 Janvier 2013)

ah oui c'est vrai, j'avais pas vu le lien.

Donc pas de soucis, elles sont bien là


----------



## Chantons sous la pluie (7 Janvier 2013)

Salut
Je trouve cette page alors que j'en cherche une autre sur iweb, j'ai un peu de mal à me repérer. 
Iweb une des applications avec la quelle ça a roulé tout seul, c'est vraiment bien fichu, quand on m'a proposé d'aller voir ailleurs j'ai fait demi tour en vitesse ! 

Si vous vous intéressez à la paternité 

www.peres-en-questions.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2013)

Ce serait bien d'harmoniser les fonds de pages. Ces changements de couleur d'une page à l'autre, c'est pas terrible.


----------



## arnaud1337 (17 Août 2013)

www.adm-elec.be

mon site en tant qu'indépendant électricien. 

Vos avis? 

des idées? 

merci


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Je trouve que c'est écrit trop gros, le choix de la police n'est pas très heureux. 

Page service d'où sort ce brun sur les titres ? 

Éviter les retours de lignes et parenthèses sur les titres. 

Terminer un paragraphe par un point et pas par ...

Paragraphe chauffage électrique :
 magnésite,les résistances il manque un espace après la virgule. 

Paragraphe vente de matériel : pas de majuscule à luminaire. Eviter la parenthèse et les deux .. Il manque un accent sur le a de n'hésitez pas à nous contacter. 

Paragraphe étude deux ouverture de parenthèse et une fermeture. 

Les cadres gris autour des photos sont trop ternes. 
La photo en bas de la page d'accueil bof
On met un espace avant un ! et un ? 

Voilà, bon courage


----------



## arnaud1337 (17 Août 2013)

Merci pour les conseils, 

je ne trouve pas comment modifier le cadre autour d'une photo, ceux-ci sont juste glissée de ma galerie iphoto et directement un cadre ce forme autour.

D'avance merci


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> ...il manque un espace après la virgule.
> 
> On met un espace avant un ! et un ?



En "typo" espace est féminin.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2013)

loustic a dit:


> En "typo" espace est féminin.



oui ce débat est ancien comme l'informatique, en tapant une espace on obtient un espace non ?


----------



## palmipedes (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour 
Je continue à utiliser iWeb avec Mavericks et ça marche plutôt bien quoiqu'un peu lent ..je viens de créer ce site consacré à la naissance de bébés boxers de ma chienne. http://efee.fr


----------



## Madeline (15 Avril 2014)

mon dernier né 
accueil

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

ET un autre encore
accueil


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2014)

Madeline a dit:


> mon dernier né
> accueil



Les liens " accueil " et " projet " renvoient sur la même page.


----------



## Mahdi10 (14 Juillet 2014)

J'ai crée un site qui se nomme davindice.com . C'est un site en ligne pour informer des montres que nous vendons. J'aimerai bien que vous me dites ce que vous en pensez.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------

J'ai crée un site qui parle des montres que l'on vend Davindice.com J'aimerai bien avoir vos avis sur mon site pour voir comment je pourrais l'améliorer.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------

Mon site davindice.com est depuis peu en ligne et j'aimerai bien recevoir vos avis concernant mon site pour voir en quoi je pourrais l'améliorer et le rendre plus optimal.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------

J'ai crée un sit ( davindice.com ) il y peu de temps et j'aimerai avoir vos avis pour en quoi je pourrais le rendrre plus optimal et plus facile d'emploi 
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

bienvenue sur MacGé. je ne sais pas si il est fait avec iWeb ? 
pour ma part j'aime bien sa sobriété. 

J'émettrai une remarque, il est écrit en capitale et trop petit.


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2014)

C'est surtout de la Pub, il est bannis.


----------



## Le teto (9 Novembre 2014)

Dégouté de l'abandon d'Apple pour ce logiciel, je poursuis tout de même son usage pour les sites suivants : 

Mon site principal : Le_site_du_Teto

et des autres que je manage pour des amis :

- front en image

- Front en image

- Jeux vous aime

- Mécafront

- Le site of Sat

- Jardin Loisir Partage 

- Bistrot des Halles


----------



## tristanWX (9 Avril 2017)

salut quel alternative a iWeb


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2017)

Perso, j'ai opté pour Sparkle, il a l'avantage d'être gratuit pour tester.

C'est beaucoup plus complet qu'iWeb, donc, plus compliqué aussi, mais quand on apprend à s'en servir, c'est vraiment puissant.


----------



## tristanWX (9 Avril 2017)

bon ok je teste merci


----------

